# Welchen Weg geht die Dimb?!



## 4XRacerPB (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo 
nachdem die Dimb ja beschlossen hat sich nicht an der Föderung des MTB Sports zu beteiligen frage ich mich nun fogendes:

warum, die Mitglieder keine Infos über solche wichtigen Entwicklungen wie Dachverbandsbildung haben?

Will die DIMB einen Dachverband gründen und wenn ja, wann?

Wie soll an der Basis eine Breitensportförderung durch die DIMB aussehen?

Warum erfährt man draußen nicht von der DIMB, wo sie steht, worüber sie nachdenkt, was sie gerade macht und wo sie hinwill?
etc.


Desweiteren schein man von aussen den Eindruck zu haben das einige in der Dimb ihre eigene Suppe kochen und die Mitglieder nichts davon mitbekommen sollen.
Ehrliche antworteten statt hohler Phrasen wäre sehr nett 
Grüsse


----------



## DIMB team (10. Juli 2007)

Finde es schon ärgerlich, dass die DIMB hier in die Kritik genommen wird, wenn doch an folgender Stelle eine klare Aussage zu unserer Position und Vorgehensweise *nachzulesen* ist:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3852316&postcount=121

Im Wesentlichen sehen wir unsere Aufgabe weiterhin in der Förderung des natur- und sozialverträglichen MTB-Breitensports. Damit sind wir hinreichend ausgelastet. 
Zudem haben wir uns auf diesem Gebiet durch verlässliche und kompetente Arbeit eine guten Ruf aufgebaut. 


Bitte lasst euch bzgl. der Dachverbandsthematik nicht von irgendwelchen Leuten an der Nase herumführen!   Wenn wir eine so weitreichende Entscheidung treffen, werden wir sie natürlich mit den interssierten Mitgliedern diskutieren.  

Andererseits werden wir auch nicht alle Entscheidungen erst im Forum durchdiskutieren und abstimmen lassen. Diese Form der Basisdemokratie kann nur zu einer Stillegung der DIMB führen.  


Ein *Aufruf* in eigener Sache (in "eigener" heißt, ihr alle solltet sie euch zueigen machen!):
*Wer Interesse hat, stärker die Richtung der DIMB mit zu beeinflussen, der ist aufgerufen, uns mit Elan und Ideen zu unterstützen! Wir begrüßen euch gerne im Kreis der Aktiven.*  


Grüße
Norm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juli 2007)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß du das offizielle Statement der DIMB im Dachverbandsthread gelesen hast, aber anscheinend hast du es falsch verstanden.



4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Hallo
> nachdem die Dimb ja beschlossen hat sich nicht an der Föderung des MTB Sports zu beteiligen ...


Das hast du schlicht falsch verstanden. Die DIMB sieht die Förderung des Leistungsports nicht als Kernpunkt ihrer Arbeit an. Wenn man aber bei den Kernpunkten (Open Trails, Förderung des umwelt- und sozialverträglichen Mountainbikings, etc.) etwas erreichen möchte, darf man seine Kräfte nicht zu sehr verteilen. Breitensport vertreten wir aber sicherlich wie bisher weiterhin, schließlich ist im Grunde jede Art des Radfahrens Sport.



4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Wie soll an der Basis eine Breitensportförderung durch die DIMB aussehen?


Die Breistensportförderung gibt es bereits. Durch Open Trails, also unseren Kampf für die Offenhaltung der Wege, erhalten wir die, wenn man es unter dem sportlichen Aspekt betrachtet, Trainingsgrundlage für jeden MTB-Sportler und schaffen die Basis dafür, daß Rennveranstaltungen wie Marathons überhaupt unter der Einbeziehung von Trails stattfinden können. Weiterhin betreibt die DIMB zusammen mit diesem Forum das IBC DIMB Racing Team, welches jedem Sportler offen steht. Dabei bietet das Team nicht nur die Möglichkeit, sich mit gleichgesinnten zu treffen und gemeinsam Rennen zu bestreiten, sondern ermöglicht vor allem die versicherungstechnische Abdeckung von Training und Rennen. Diese Bereiche, besonders die Rennveranstaltung selbst, sind von den Unfall- und Krankenversicherungen in aller Regel nicht abgedeckt und man bleibt im Zweifelsfall auf seinen Kosten sitzen. Weitere Infos zu den Versicherungsleistungen des IBC DIMB Racing Team und die weiteren Vorteile kannst du dir gern in den IBC DIMB Racing Team FAQ durchlesen.



4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Will die DIMB einen Dachverband gründen und wenn ja, wann?
> 
> ...
> 
> Warum erfährt man draußen nicht von der DIMB, wo sie steht, worüber sie nachdenkt, was sie gerade macht und wo sie hinwill?


Man plaudert nicht über ungelegte Eier, sondern informiert über Sachstände. Will man die Sachstände verfolgen, so fragt man entsprechend, liest auf www.dimb.de mit und/oder schaut in die demnächst erscheinende Trailnews.


----------



## Silent (10. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das hast du schlicht falsch verstanden. Die DIMB sieht die Förderung des Leistungsports nicht als Kernpunkt ihrer Arbeit an.


Falsch.
Das ist die Darstellungsweise der zwei Vorsitzenden.

In der Satzung der DIMB steht es anders:


> (2)
> Zweck des Vereins ist die Förderung des *Breiten- und des Rennsports* mit dem Mountain Bike,[...]


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Das ist die Darstellungsweise der zwei Vorsitzenden.


Woher willst du wissen, wer wie denkt? Das ist meine eigene Meinung und meine Aussage. Im übrigen würde die offizielle Erklärung im Verbands-Thread vom gesamten Vorstand ausgearbeitet und nicht von Einzelpersonen.



Silent schrieb:


> In der Satzung der DIMB steht es anders:
> 
> 
> > (2)
> > Zweck des Vereins ist die Förderung des Breiten- und des Rennsports mit dem Mountain Bike,[...]


Wo steht da was explizit von Leistungsport? Ist Breitensport jetzt kein Rennsport mehr? Außerdem kommt die Arbeit der DIMB wie oben genannt ...





> Durch Open Trails, also unseren Kampf für die Offenhaltung der Wege, erhalten wir die, wenn man es unter dem sportlichen Aspekt betrachtet, Trainingsgrundlage für jeden MTB-Sportler und schaffen die Basis dafür, daß Rennveranstaltungen wie Marathons überhaupt unter der Einbeziehung von Trails stattfinden können.


... auch den Leistungssportlern, wie eben allen MTBlern zu Gute. Die Schwerpunkte liegen aber zurecht in anderen Bereichen als dem Leistungssport.


----------



## Silent (10. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, wer wie denkt? Das ist meine eigene Meinung und meine Aussage.


Lange Zeit versucht mit denen zusammenzuarbeiten.
Das nun versucht wird sich auf den Breitensport festzulegen, liegt meiner Meinung nach an der Tatsache, das man mit allen Mitteln versuchen will der Ausbildung eine Existenzberechtigung zu schaffen.



> Wo steht da was explizit von Leistungsport? Ist Breitensport jetzt kein Rennsport mehr? Außerdem kommt die Arbeit der DIMB wie oben genannt ...... auch den Leistungssportlern, wie eben allen MTBlern zu Gute. Die Schwerpunkte liegen aber zurecht in anderen Bereichen als dem Leistungssport.


Wo steht denn, andersherum gefragt, explizit nichts von Leistungssport?
Wieso sollen Leistungssportler nicht in den "Genuss" einer Förderung der DIMB kommen?

Die DIMB unterhält das Racingteam.
Im Racingteam sind auch Fahrer die mit Lizenz fahren. Legt man den Maßstab des Leistungssport nun so an das man bei Lizenzfahrer von Leistungssportlern redet, dann dürfte das Racingteam eigentlich keine Lizenzen ausstellen lassen.

Das Ganze jetzt so darstellen das die DIMB sich für Leistungssportler einsetzt weil sie durch "Open Trails" versucht die Trainingsmögichkeiten offen zu halten, ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Demnach unterstützt auch der ADFC die Leistungssportler weil sie sich im Bereich Rennrad für die Fahrer einsetzt indem sie versuchen an der rechtlichen Situation mitzuwirken und Einfluss zu nehmen


----------



## Silent (10. Juli 2007)

OK, wenn du deinen Text änderst:



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, wer wie denkt? Das ist meine eigene Meinung und meine Aussage. Im übrigen würde die offizielle Erklärung im Verbands-Thread vom gesamten Vorstand ausgearbeitet und nicht von Einzelpersonen.


Der Beschluss der bekannt gegeben wurde, ist wohl durch eine Mehrheitsentscheidung entstanden.
So steht es ja zu lesen.
Wie diese Entscheidungen zustande kommen kenne ich noch aus meiner aktiven Zeit.
Die beiden Vorsitzenden sagen ihre Meinung zu einem Thema. Andere geben ihre, oft anders lautende Meinung ab. Kommt es dann zu einer Abstimmung gibt es leider zu viele Aktivposten die sich nicht trauen ihr Maul aufzumachen.
So hat der Vorstand dann bisher fast jeden Beschluss durchbekommen.



> .. auch den Leistungssportlern, wie eben allen MTBlern zu Gute. Die Schwerpunkte liegen aber zurecht in anderen Bereichen als dem Leistungssport.


Wieso zurecht?
Glaubst Du der BDR hätte einen solchen Einfluss im Radsport wenn der Straßenradsport weniger in den Medien wäre?
Die Mountainbiker als Sportler haben das gleiche Recht so vertreten zu werden wie die Straßenfahrer.
Da es nunmal explizit nicht ausgenommen ist das Leistungssport gefördert wird, haben Leistungssportler das gleiche Recht wie Breitensportler und können dies von der DIMB verlangen.
Ist sie nicht in der Lage sämtliche Biker zu vertreten, muss sie etwas daran ändern oder darf nicht den Anspruch erheben eine Interessensvertretung für Mountainbiker zu sein.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Das nun versucht wird sich auf den Breitensport festzulegen, liegt meiner Meinung nach an der Tatsache, das man mit allen Mitteln versuchen will der Ausbildung eine Existenzberechtigung zu schaffen.


Die Ausbildung hat eine ganz einfache Existenzberechtigung: Wie vermittelt man am besten und effektivsten die Werte des umwelt- und sozialverträglichen Mountainbikens? Richtig: Über Guides, Trainer und allgemein Personen mit Vorbildfunktion.



Silent schrieb:


> Wieso sollen Leistungssportler nicht in den "Genuss" einer Förderung der DIMB kommen?


Es geht nicht darum, jemanden etwas vorzuenthalten, sondern um die Verteilung von personellen Kapazitäten und die sind eben in der DIMB begrenzt und müssen konzentriert werden, um auf den Kerngebieten Fortschritte erzielen zu können. Wer hier etwas ändern und die Kapazitäten verstärken will kann sich ja gern in aktiver Arbeit einbringen.



Silent schrieb:


> Die DIMB unterhält das Racingteam.
> Im Racingteam sind auch Fahrer die mit Lizenz fahren. Legt man den Maßstab des Leistungssport nun so an das man bei Lizenzfahrer von Leistungssportlern redet, dann dürfte das Racingteam eigentlich keine Lizenzen ausstellen lassen.


Wenn man den Maßstab so anlegt, aber du als Mitglied des Racingteams solltest wissen, daß man ihn nicht so anlegen kann. Ein Lizenz kann jeder Fahrer über seinen Verein beantragen und das macht ihn dann nicht automatisch zum Leistungssportler.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Wieso zurecht?
> ...
> Ist sie nicht in der Lage sämtliche Biker zu vertreten, muss sie etwas daran ändern oder darf nicht den Anspruch erheben eine Interessensvertretung für Mountainbiker zu sein.


Genau das tut die DIMB meiner Meinung nach mit ihrer Arbeit an den Kernkompetenzen. Sie fördert die Akzeptanz des Bikens und damit auch des Sports in der Bevölkerung, was ich durchaus als ein allgemeines Interesse aller Mountainbiker sehe.
Welcher Verband oder Verein tut denn mehr für die Mountainbiker als die DIMB und wäre deiner Meinung nach die Interessenvertretung für Mountainbiker? Du bist ja auch (noch) DIMB-Mitglied. Warum?


----------



## Silent (10. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, jemanden etwas vorzuenthalten, sondern um die Verteilung von personellen Kapazitäten und die sind eben in der DIMB begrenzt und müssen konzentriert werden, um auf den Kerngebieten Fortschritte erzielen zu können. Wer hier etwas ändern und die Kapazitäten verstärken will kann sich ja gern in aktiver Arbeit einbringen.


Die missliche Situation das zu wenig Aktivposten da sind die was tun wollen ist hausgemacht.
Schau dir die Fluktuation von Aktivposten in den letzten 3 Jahren an.
Wie viele Marketingreferenten gab es?
Wie viele Mitgliederbetreuer?

Fakt ist doch einfach das jeder der mit neuen Ideen kommt es sehr schwer hat gegen den Vorstand anzukommen. Es geht eine zeit lang gut und dann werfen sie frustriert das Handtuch.
Wenn du mal genau schaust was ich kritisiere, dann ist es weniger die DIMB als solches, sondern den Vorstand.
Meiner Meinung nach stehen zwei Personen der Entwicklung der DIMB im Weg.
Dabei möchte ich noch nichtmal behaupten das sie ihren persönlichen Vorteil vorne an stellen.
Ich sehe es vielmehr so, dass der derzeitige Vorstand nicht in der Lage ist die Zukunft der DIMB zu gestalten und daher eine Fehlbesetzung auf ihren Posten ist. 



> Wenn man den Maßstab so anlegt, aber du als Mitglied des Racingteams solltest wissen, daß man ihn nicht so anlegen kann. Ein Lizenz kann jeder Fahrer über seinen Verein beantragen und das macht ihn dann nicht automatisch zum Leistungssportler.


Genau das wollte ich hören.
Genau aus dem Grund ist es völliger Blödsinn zu sagen das der Schwerpunkt nicht auf Leistungssport liegt.


----------



## Silent (10. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Welcher Verband oder Verein tut denn mehr für die Mountainbiker als die DIMB und wäre deiner Meinung nach die Interessenvertretung für Mountainbiker? Du bist ja auch (noch) DIMB-Mitglied. Warum?


Siehe mein letztes Posting.

Noch ist nicht alle Hoffnung verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (11. Juli 2007)

Wo sind meine letzten beiden Postings?


----------



## carmin (11. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> warum, die Mitglieder keine Infos über solche wichtigen Entwicklungen wie Dachverbandsbildung haben?
> ...
> Warum erfährt man draußen nicht von der DIMB, wo sie steht, worüber sie nachdenkt, was sie gerade macht und wo sie hinwill?


und


DIMB team schrieb:


> Finde es schon ärgerlich, dass die DIMB hier in die Kritik genommen wird, wenn doch an folgender Stelle eine klare Aussage zu unserer Position und Vorgehensweise *nachzulesen* ist


Finde, 4XRacerPB hat durchaus Recht mit seiner Frage, denn im Newsletter hätte es ja durchaus auch erwähnt werden können, ebenso wie auf...


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... www.dimb.de ...


Sonst kann ja gar keine Diskussion entstehen 


DIMB team schrieb:


> Wenn wir eine so weitreichende Entscheidung treffen, werden wir sie natürlich mit den interssierten Mitgliedern diskutieren.


----------



## dubbel (11. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> nachdem die Dimb ja beschlossen hat sich nicht an der Föderung des MTB Sports zu beteiligen...


ich bin nicht der meinung, dass eine auf verbandspolitik basierte konkurrenzveranstaltung die einzige möglichkeit ist, sich am mtb sport zu beteiligen.  




Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> > 2)
> > Zweck des Vereins ist die Förderung des Breiten- und des Rennsports mit dem Mountain Bike,[...]
> 
> 
> Wo steht da was explizit von Leistungsport? Ist Breitensport jetzt kein Rennsport mehr?


es gibt - wie oben nachzulesen - einerseits breitensport und andererseits rennsport. rennsport ist immer leistungssport. 
kann sein, dass du das mit dem begriff spitzensport verwechselst. das sind aber zwei paar schuhe.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> es gibt - wie oben nachzulesen - einerseits breitensport und andererseits rennsport. rennsport ist immer leistungssport.
> kann sein, dass du das mit dem begriff spitzensport verwechselst. das sind aber zwei paar schuhe.


Je nachdem, wie man das definiert, würde ich sagen. Wo fängt das eine an und wo hört das andere auf? Für mich bedeutet Leistungssport schlicht alles oberhalb der Hobby-Racer-Ebene. Spitzensport würde ich noch darüber ansiedeln.
Mag sein, daß wir hier unterschiedliche Begrifflichkeiten haben.


----------



## juchhu (11. Juli 2007)

Tach zusammen,

diese Definitiondiskussion ist doch müssig.

Was versteht die Mehrheit der Mitglieder und Nichtmitglieder unter dem Begriff Rennsport, 
wenn die DIMB - in ihrem Selbstverständnis 'die' deutsche Interessenvertretung der Mountainbiker -
in ihrer Satzung als ersten Punkt die Förderung des Breiten- und des Rennsports mit dem Mountain Bike aufführt?

Und stimme ich dubbels Definition Rennsport = Leistungssport zu.

Hier verwechseln wohl einige Amateur- und Profisport.

Der Amateur kann durchaus Leistungs- ja sogar Spitzensport betreiben,
aber er lebt nicht vom Sport.

Ich denke, dass die DIMB auch langfristig keine Heimat für Profisportler bieten kann.

Dennoch kann und soll sie eine Förderung von Amateuren vornehmen,
ob diese nun im Breitensport, Leistungs- oder gar Spitzensport tätig sind.

VG Martin


----------



## dubbel (11. Juli 2007)

hier werden einfach zwei ebenen miteinander vermischt. 
das eine ist die frage, wie hochklassig man unterwegs ist. da geht's dann um begriffe wie spitzensport, profisport usw. 
das andere ist die frage nach der zielstellung. da kann ich unterscheiden zwischen gesundheitssport (ich beike zur reha, prävention, therapie etc.), breitensport (weil's mir spaß macht, in der gruppe, da geht's ums soziale...) oder eben leistungssport ( ziel ist der wettkampf, ein rennen o.ä.). 
beim leistungssport ist allerdings nicht gesagt, ob ich gut oder schlecht bin, d.h. ein langsamer leistungssportler kann beim rennen hinter einem breitensportler ins ziel kommen. der eine macht's aus spaß, der andere als lebensinhalt. 

mit anderen worten:  


> Der *Leistungssport* verfolgt die Motive, Leistung zu vollbringen, Leistung zu steigern oder Leistung zu behalten. Oft mit dem Ziel, die eigene Leistung im Wettkampf mit anderen zu vergleichen.
> *Freizeit- und Breitensport* hat mehrere Motive wie Spaß, Spiel, Erlebnis, Geselligkeit und Bewegungsausgleich. Kein Wettkampf steht im Vordergrund, die Motive sind gleichzeitig Ziel, Zweck und Inhalt der Übungs- und Bewegungsangebote.
> *Gesundheitssport *wird betrieben, um etwas für den eigenen Körper, sein allgemeines Wohlbefinden zu tun und um den zunehmenden Zivilisationskrankheiten präventiv, d.h. vorbeugend, entgegenzuwirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergsieger (11. Juli 2007)

Ist das jetzt geklärt.  

Vielleicht sollte die DIMB mal Ihre Mitglieder fragen, was wirklich gewünscht wird. 

In unserer Region kommt nix an Aktivitäten an (Region OWL). 
Wir beschuldigen uns nicht ständig selbst.
Wir entschuldigen uns auch nicht ständig, daß wir MTB fahren. 
Wir reiten nicht immer auf evtl. Wegsperrungen herum. 
_Wie ernst will ein Verein landes- oder bundesweit genommen werden, 
der sagenhafte 3000 Mitglieder (ich hoffe die Zahl stimmt) hat?
Die deutsche Allgemeinheit besteht übrigens aus ca. 80 Mio Menschen._
Guide Ausbildung interessiert (fast) niemanden.
Treffs und gemeinsame Touren werden privat oder von Vereinen organisiert. 
Reisen möchten wir mit Bekannten und Kollegen und nicht von 3. Hand organisiert. 
Die Biker, die nur Touren fahren und/oder Gesundheits- und Breitensport betreiben, sind selten geneigt, sich einem Verband anzuschliessen.
An Tagungen etc. teilzunehmen, ist selten medienwirksam.

Also vielleicht sollte die DIMB mal Ihr Verstädnis ändern und sich im Bereich
"Leistungssport" engagieren. 
Wenn doch eine so gute Zusammenarbeit mit dem BDR besteht, könnte
man doch einige Dinge bewegen, die Biker bewegen.


----------



## Silent (11. Juli 2007)

Erst einmal:
Ich finde es eine riesen Sauerei das Thomas Kleinjohann (Präsi, 2. Vorsitzender der DIMB) hier auch als Moderator tätig ist und dabei dieses "Amt" missbraucht um Postings zu löschen die nicht in seinem Interesse sind.
Geschehen heute Nacht als 3 Posting meinerseits kommentarlos gelöscht wurden.
So kann keine ernsthafte Diskussion entstehen.

Demnach wäre die Konsequenz das andere Moderatoren, die unabhängig von der DIMB sind, diesen Forumsbereich betreuen.
*Ich fordere hiermit das die Moderatoren Präsi und DIMB team abgesetzt werden *da sie augenscheinlich ihre Moderatorentätigkeit dazu nutzen um unliebsame Kritik zu löschen.
Noch ist das hier ein öffentliches Forum in dem man seine Meinung schreiben kann.
Moderatoren die mit Kritik nicht umgehen können, sind fehl am Platz


----------



## powderJO (11. Juli 2007)

sollte es das von silent beschriebene löschen tatsächlich gegeben haben, wäre das in der tat eine riesen sauerei - aber kritikfähigkeit und dimb scheinen ja sowieso nicht so ganz gut zusammen zu passen.


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Dirk @ Silent,

Deine Postings, die *nicht *an Rufmord an den beiden Vorsitzenden der DIMB grenzen, lasse ich gerne stehen. Soll heissen, alles was an belegter Kritik geäußert wird, wird auch nicht gelöscht.

Was jedoch an persönlicher Schlammschlacht aus persönlichem Groll von Dir in die Öffentlichkeit getragen wird, kann ich weder stehen lassen noch kommentieren. Denn damit müssten ich bzw. wir als Vorsitzende uns auf das selbe Niveau begeben und hier seitenweise Dementis pinnen, um unseren Ruf zu retten. Und bei allen Widerlegungen - es bleibt immer etwas beim Leser hängern.
Soviel hast Du schon jetzt erreicht, Silent - Glückwunsch dafür  

Sonst bliebe uns nur noch der Weg, rechtliche Schritte wegen Verleumdung und übler Nachrede einzuleiten. Und das will wohl (zumindest im Moment) niemand, denke ich. 

Es steht Dir frei, Dirk, Deine persönlichen Angriffe auf Norman und mich bei der *Mitgliederversammlung *vorzubringen. Hier gibt es immer den Punkt "Aussprache zu den Berichten", wo genau solche Themen wie "Kritik an den Vositzenden" besprochen werden sollen. Das sind die zuständigen Organe und dort werden wir uns dem auch gerne stellen. 

Aber bitte höre auf, in der Öffentlichkeit persönliche schmutzige Wäsche zu waschen. Wenn Dir wirklich was an der DIMB liegt, halte Dich doch bitte an die Spielregeln und Kommunikationswege. 

Ansonsten werde ich mich zu Deinen Attacken nicht mehr auslassen, nicht zuletzt, weil ich jetzt endlich in Urlaub starte.

Änderung vom 23.07.07:

Postings sind wieder freigegeben. Vorwürfe wurden sowieso mehrfach wiederholt und mittlerweile hier im Thread denn auch widerlegt. 
Da ich von meinem offiziellen Amt in der DIMB zurückgetreten bin, habe ich heute konsequenterweise auch die Moderatorenrechte für das Open Trails! Forum an MTB-News-Chef Tom zurückgegeben.


----------



## Silent (11. Juli 2007)

Rekonstruiertes und erweitertes Posting von mir (das Original wurde ja gelöscht)



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, wer wie denkt? Das ist meine eigene Meinung und meine Aussage. Im übrigen würde die offizielle Erklärung im Verbands-Thread vom gesamten Vorstand ausgearbeitet und nicht von Einzelpersonen.


wie solche Erklärungen und Beschlüsse zustande kommen, habe ich des öfteren erleben "dürfen" zu meiner aktiven Zeit in der DIMB.
Die beiden Vorsitzenden sagen ihre Meinung zu einem Thema. Andere geben ihre, oft anders lautende Meinung ab. Kommt es dann zu einer Abstimmung gibt es leider zu viele Aktivposten die sich nicht trauen ihr Maul aufzumachen.
Ich hoffe das ändert sich jetzt mal.



> Wo steht da was explizit von Leistungsport? Ist Breitensport jetzt kein Rennsport mehr? Außerdem kommt die Arbeit der DIMB wie oben genannt ...... auch den Leistungssportlern, wie eben allen MTBlern zu Gute. Die Schwerpunkte liegen aber zurecht in anderen Bereichen als dem Leistungssport.


Lassen wir die Definition der Leistungsklassen jetzt mal weg.
Das man den Breitensport jetzt vorne an stellt, ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich heuchlerisch.
Aber das Kind muss ja einen Namen haben.

Meiner Meinung nach steht der derzeitige Vorstand der Entwicklung der DIMB im Wege.
Man blockiert sämtliche Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten die gegen die Interessen des Vorstandes gehen.
Im Fall des eventuell zu gründenden Dachverbandes (Sportverband der Mountainbiker) steht das nunmal im krassen Gegensatz zu den Interessen der beiden Vorsitzenden. Man müsste sich gegen den BDR stellen, was wohl gleichbedeutend einem Aus der Ausbildung kommt.

Zitat Bergsieger:


> Guide Ausbildung interessiert (fast) niemanden.


Genau das ist der Punkt.
Es interessiert kaum jemanden. Weder die breite Masse der Biker, noch irgendeinen Racer im MTB-Sport ob die DIMB ausbildet oder nicht.
Es interessiert nur die Wenigen die einen persönlichen Vorteil davon haben, weil ihnen durch die Ausbildertätigkeit Zuwendungen zugute kommen, die ohne diese Tätigkeit nicht existent wäre.
Diese Zuwendungen stehen aber in keinem Verhältnis zu den geleisteten Arbeiten. Zudem wurde lange Zeit darüber geschwiegen das diese überhaupt existent sind.

Fakt ist jedenfalls das jedwede Aktivität von interessierten aktiven Mitgliedern unterbunden wird sobald diese gegen die persönlichen Interessen der Vorsitzenden steht.
Man braucht sich doch nur mal anzusehen wie hoch die Fluktuation von Aktivposten in den letzten drei Jahren war.
Es gab mehrere Marketingreferenten, mehrere Mitgliederbetreuer.
Es gab einige Aktive die Mitarbeit zugesagt haben und schließlich frustriert das Handtuch geworfen haben.
Wenn man mit allen gesprochen hat, war das Ergebnis gleichlautend:
Mit dem Vorstand kann man nicht zusammenarbeiten.

Nimmt man alles zusammen, kommt man zu dem Ergebnis das die DIMB an sich nicht das Problem ist. Es gab und gibt viele gute Ansätze um die DIMB zu dem zu machen als was sie sich sieht. Als eine Interessensvertretung aller Mountainbiker die sich in jeder Hinsicht für die Biker einsetzt.
Das Problem besteht einfach darin das es zwei Personen gibt die diese Entwicklung mit allen Mitteln unterbindet um selbst keinen Einfluss zu verlieren.
Es muss einfach ein neuer Vorstand her und dann geht es mit der DIMB auch wieder in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Silent (11. Juli 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Es steht Dir frei, Dirk, Deine persönlichen Angriffe auf Norman und mich bei der *Mitgliederversammlung *vorzubringen. Hier gibt es immer den Punkt "Aussprache zu den Berichten", wo genau solche Themen wie "Kritik an den Vositzenden" besprochen werden sollen. Das sind die zuständigen Organe und dort werden wir uns dem auch gerne stellen.


Das würde ich ja gerne tun, jedoch bekomme ich seit geraumer Zeit keine Newsletter, geschweige den  Termine per Mail seitens der DIMB.
Und das trotz geänderter und seitens der Mitgliederverwaltung bestätigter neuer Mailadresse.


----------



## clemson (11. Juli 2007)

es interressiert auch die breite masse der mtbler nicht ob es einen mtb rennsport gibt oder auch nicht............den die meisten mtbler biken nicht um rennen etc so betreiben........das ist eine minderheit aus meiner sicht...

aber es interrressiert viele ob trails gespeert werden oder nicht...egal ob nun in deutschland oder europa...........

wenn ich einen sportverband gesucht hätte wäre ich nicht der dimb beigetretten sondern dem bdr oder einer vergleichbaren institution...
der gedanke der dimb  berüht auf der imba nicht auf einem sportverband

wer rennsport betreiben will soll doch bitte gerne in einen radsportverein gehen...oder den mit dem gedanken der gründung des ibc dimb raching team leben das ganze ohne vereinsgebundenheit zu betreiben............als hobby renn team

@silent
bitte lasse deinen persönlichen frust und abneigung wo anders raus......
es beschwert sich hier auch niemand öffentlich über dein gehabe und charakter


----------



## drSchwoab (11. Juli 2007)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Die Änderung der E-Mail-Adresse wurde am 30. März bestätigt und auch der Geschäftsstelle mitgeteilt somit sollte auch der Versand der Newsletter usw. sichergestellt sein.

VG vom Ex-Mitgliederverwalter


----------



## Silent (11. Juli 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> sollte es das von silent beschriebene löschen tatsächlich gegeben haben, wäre das in der tat eine riesen sauerei - aber kritikfähigkeit und dimb scheinen ja sowieso nicht so ganz gut zusammen zu passen.


Sorry, dein Posting habe ich übersehen.
Wie Du ja mittlerweile lesen kannst hat man ja zugegeben das die Postings gelöscht wurden.


----------



## tommix000 (11. Juli 2007)

unabhängig vom thema find ich es ebenfalls mehr als bedenklich, wenn mods ihre adminrechte missbrauchen, um kritik zu unterdrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (11. Juli 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> sollte es das von silent beschriebene löschen tatsächlich gegeben haben, wäre das in der tat eine riesen sauerei - aber kritikfähigkeit und dimb scheinen ja sowieso nicht so ganz gut zusammen zu passen.



Ich finde das auch sehr bedenklich in einem oeffentlichen Forum. Wenn es wirklich mal etwas zu heftig zur Sache geht, haben die Mods IMMER die Moeglichkeit einen Post per Editieren zu entschaerfen. Editierte Bereiche MUESSER kenntlich gemacht werden. 
So soll es sein, nicht anders  

Egal wer nu (wieviel) Recht hat, solche Aktionen haben nen bitteren Beigeschmack


----------



## carmin (11. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Es interessiert nur die Wenigen die einen persönlichen Vorteil davon haben, weil ihnen durch die Ausbildertätigkeit Zuwendungen zugute kommen, die ohne diese Tätigkeit nicht existent wäre.
> Diese Zuwendungen stehen aber in keinem Verhältnis zu den geleisteten Arbeiten.


Soweit ich weiß, kriegen die nur die Anreise und Unterkunft bezahlt, und zwar aus den Teilnahmegebühren.

Bergsieger: Danke für die offenen Worte. Es ist gut, wenn die DIMB-Mitglieder mal formulieren, wie die DIMB bei ihnen ankommt, und was sie von ihr erwarten. Das zeigt, dass ihnen die DIMB ja doch am Herzen liegt. Es mag sein, dass die Führung in letzter Zeit sehr viele Reibungsverluste hatte, und manches darüber vernachlässigt wurde. Ich bin aber recht zuversichtlich, dass durch eine Neuaufstellung und mit einem neuen Programm wieder mehr bei den Mitgliedern ankommt.

Einstweilen hoffe ich halt, dass wir den Findungsprozess mit möglichst wenig Schlammschlachten überstehen. Eine Mitgliederbefragung ist da eine gute Idee. Eigentlich sollte sich doch alles an dem einfachen Ziel messen lassen, was das Mountainbiken in Deutschland bestmöglich voranbringt. Und ich sehe auch nicht, dass sich da Breitensport, Ausbildung, Leistungssport oder politische Arbeit ausschließen müssen. Es geht alles Hand in Hand.


----------



## wildsnoopy (11. Juli 2007)

Die Aktionen sind schon echt heftig einfach mal eben was zu löschen was stört.
Ist das jetzt die neue Arbeitsweise der DIMB???? 
Man muß sich jetzt wirklich mal überlegen ob man bei so einem Verein weiter Mitglied bleiben soll?? In einen gutem Verein kann über alles (gutes & schlechtes) gesprochen werden ohne das die Zensur kommt. Das ist denke wohl ein Zeichen einer Führung die nicht an der Meinung von anderen interessiert ist, sondern nur auf sich selber bedacht ist und sich auf den Posten ausruhen möchte.


----------



## LG-BIKER (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Silent, Kopf hoch - wenn du Leute persönlich angreifst ist das immer ein Löschungsgrund, da muß auch nichts editiert werden. Unabhängig davon hat fast jeder hier im Board, der die DIMB hinterfragt, einen schweren Stand. Vor einem halben Jahr ging es mir ähnlich. Damals wurde ich mit Anfeindungen schlimmster Art konfrontiert, auch persönlich . Nur seltsam, damals scherrte sich kein MOD um die Thematik hier im DIMB-BOARD. Vielleicht gibt es aber auch Befindlichkeiten, die auch ein MOD mit sich herumträgt. Gut, soviel zum Ausflug in die Boardpolitik 

Getan hat sich in der Zeit wenig. Da liest man immer noch aktuell die markigen Sprüche zur DIMB-Ausbildung "... Aufgrund der hohen Zahl der Anfragen im Vorfeld empfehle ich ggfs. eine zügige Anmeldung."  Wenn man es genau nimmt, liest man kaum noch etwas anderes auf der HP. Die DIMB kämpft im Grunde immer noch um ihre eigene Idendität. Meine alten Beiträge will ich hier nicht mehr aufkochen, da könnte ich schon viel neues hinterherschieben. Wie seither kann man eine real existierende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mit der Lupe suchen.

Mit "Fair on Trails" feiert man sich selbst. Ich frag mich nur warum? Weil man 500.000 Flyer-Abnehmer fand. Ich zeigte einen Flyer dem Vorsitzenden unserer Wanderortsgruppe. Er lachte und meinte nur "Respekt erweisen - Respekt erwarten!", dann fangt mal an!!! Klasse kommt auch der "Downhiller" in Vollschutz, der, wenn man richtige High-Speed-Downhiller kennt, auf Trailrules pfeifen. Ich denke, die haben in der DIMB eigentlich auch keine Vertretung, auch wenn die DIMB das gerne anders darstellt. Auch das Thema Nightrights ist für die DIMB ein heißes Eisen und heiße Eisen läßt man gerne liegen. In unserer Ecke interessiert das Wanderer, weil die Nighrightes die letzten zwei Jahre dank besserer Lampentechnik geradezu explodiert sind. Bei uns liegen die Flyer bei keinem einzigen Bike-Händler aus. Das seltsame Verteilerkonzept - richtet sich leider sehr einseitig nur an eine Gruppe und das sind die Biker.

Traurig war auch die Sache mit dem Bericht in der Mountainbike im Mai 2007 über die Aktion "Fair on Trails". Da sprach die MB davon, dass sich die meisten Biker an die Trailrules halten und man dachte wohl (nicht im eigentlichen Sinne von "cogitatio") mit einer passenden Umfrage die Aussage zu untermauern. Was halt Redakteure und wohl auch die DIMB als passend so empfindet. Vielleicht hättet ihr die Umfrage bei "Fair on Trails" abdrucken sollen. Ich glaube die MB weiss bis heute nicht was sie da eigentlich gedruckt haben  
*
Halten Sie sich an Wegeregelungen?*

Ja, immer. Ich fahre nur auf ausgeschilderten Forstwegen.* 17 %* 
*Jein* (das ist jetzt kein Schreibfehler), *wo es ausdrücklich verboten ist, respektiere ich Wanderer und Wildschutzzonen.* *67 %* 
Nein, der Spass hat Vorrang. *16 % *

Beißt sich das u.a. nicht mit der Aussage, dass sich die Mehrheit an die Trailrules halten. Aber wen interessiert das eigentlich, genau, niemanden.

Die DIMB scheint mit der MB-Umfrage ja einverstanden gewesen zu sein. Der Artikel wurde ja veröffentlicht. Sorry, kein DIMB´ler muckt auf oder habe ich etwas verpasst. Lasst diese Umfrage mit der Formulierung des zweiten Satzes im Dt. Wanderverband einschlagen und es würden keine 200 Millionen Flyer mit Absichtserklärungen ausreichen, um das dann wirklich ramponierte Biker-Image widerzubeleben. Das nenne ich tolle Marketingarbeit. Traurig aber war  

Die Sache mit den Zuwendungen (da fehlen mir deine Ausführungen) ist natürlich immer und überall heikel. Aber ich kann schon verstehen, warum ein Ausbilder nach einer harten Ausbildungswoche noch eine Woche Gran Canaria Bike-Urlaub dran hängt, wenn man schon mal unten ist mit Sack&Pack. Zum einen spart es das zweimalige Ein- und Auspacken und nicht zu vergessen, wir alle sollten überflüssigen CO2-Ausstoss vermeiden. Da ist nichts gegen einzuwenden


----------



## clemson (11. Juli 2007)

also das sich hier irgendjemand der aktiven leute ausrüht wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.....

aber ich liebe die deutsche eigenschaft groß das maul aufzureissen und gegen jedes zu wettern und selber nicht wirklich was auf die beine zu bekommen.....


schöne grüße aus der schweiz
clemson


----------



## wildsnoopy (11. Juli 2007)

clemson schrieb:


> also das sich hier irgendjemand der aktiven leute ausrüht wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.....
> 
> aber ich liebe die deutsche eigenschaft groß das maul aufzureissen und gegen jedes zu wettern und selber nicht wirklich was auf die beine zu bekommen.....
> 
> ...



Denke wir bei der IG Sauerland habe seit der Gründung im Juni 2006 mehr hin bekommen als es bestimmten Leuten Recht war und ist.


----------



## Silent (11. Juli 2007)

wildsnoopy schrieb:


> Denke wir bei der IG Sauerland habe seit der Gründung im Juni 2006 mehr hin bekommen als es bestimmten Leuten Recht war und ist.


Gleiches gilt natürlich für die IG Rhein/Ruhr


----------



## polo (11. Juli 2007)

ist das hier die berühmte "vereinsmeierei"?


----------



## wildsnoopy (11. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt natürlich für die IG Rhein/Ruhr



Da hast DU wirklich recht. Du hast alles schon viel früher erkannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (11. Juli 2007)

polo schrieb:


> ist das hier die berühmte "vereinsmeierei"?



in ansätzen schon, wobei 4XRacerPB den thread ja eröffnet hat, weil er gerne mehr davon hätte.


----------



## carmin (11. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> in ansätzen schon, wobei 4XRacerPB den thread ja eröffnet hat, weil er gerne mehr davon hätte.


Wollte er nicht einfach informiert werden und eine transparente DIMB haben? Das hat ja nix mit Vereinsmeierei zu tun...


----------



## dubbel (11. Juli 2007)

wenn ich die unterschwellig suggestive botschaft von 4XRacerPB richtig deute, dann ist er der meinung, dass nur die bildung eines eigenen dachverbandes es ermöglicht, den mtb sport zu fördern. 
das ist für mich vereinsmeierei².


----------



## dubbel (11. Juli 2007)

im sinne von Bürokratisierung: Vereinsmitglieder verwenden einen zunehmend größeren Anteil ihrer mit Vereinstätigkeiten verbrachten Zeit mit der Verwaltung des Vereins und administrativer Tätigkeiten abseits des eigentlichen Vereinsgegenstands (ebd.)


----------



## carmin (11. Juli 2007)

der eine macht's aus spaß, der andere als lebensinhalt. (s.o.)


----------



## Silent (11. Juli 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, kriegen die nur die Anreise und Unterkunft bezahlt, und zwar aus den Teilnahmegebühren.


Genau das habe ich ja auch angenommen.
Wenn es weitere Zuwendungen in Form eines Honorars/Endgeld gegeben hat an die Ausbilder/Instruktoren, dann wäre es sicher auch zu erwarten gewesen das dies auch öffentlich (wenigstens den Mitgliedern gegenüber) kommuniziert worden. Da dies nicht geschehen ist, sollte man davon ausgehen das keinerlei zusätzliche finanziellen Zuwendungen an die Ausbilder gegangen sind.

Ich würde niemals behaupten das es solche Zuwendungen gibt. 
Wenn es so sein sollte, ist es sicher auf einen Kommunikationsfehler zurückzuführen und man hat es schlicht vergessen.
So wie man auch lange Zeit wohl einfach "vergessen" hat bekannt zu geben das es Zuwendungen an die Ausbilder in Form von Sponsorenbikes (welche als Leihgabe zu verstehen sind die aber auch privat genutzt werden dürfen) zuzüglich kompletter Ausstattung vom Helm bis hin zu den Schuhen (welche in den Besitz des Ausbilders übergehen) bekannt zu geben.

Es ist sicher auch keine Absicht gewesen das man diese Dinge vergessen hat, als man den Aktiven in den einzelnen IG´s gesagt hat, man solle sämtliche Kosten die mit der Durchführung von DIMB-Touren, Infostände ect. (gemeint sind von mir Anteilige Fahrkostenerstattung oder Unkostenbeihilfe) selbst tragen.
Das man alles im Namen der DIMB macht ist ja sehr löblich, aber bitte keine Ansprüche stellen.
Das man aber selbst solche Zuwendungen/Unkostenerstattungen bezieht, kann man ja beizeiten vergessen haben.
Da will doch niemand etwas böses unterstellen, oder?



LG-BIKER schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Zuwendungen (da fehlen mir deine Ausführungen)


Womit ich das dann jetzt wohl auch gesagt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (11. Juli 2007)

also doch vereinsmeierei.



			
				vereinsmeierei schrieb:
			
		

> Klüngel, Vorteilsnahme: Überall dort, wo Menschen anderer Leute Geld verwalten sollen, finden sich Fälle von persönlicher Bereicherung und Vetternwirtschaft - so auch in Vereinen, in denen Mitgliedsbeiträge verwaltet werden müssen.



passt aber zu dem verhalten, dass hier schon des öfteren an den tag gelegt wurde, wenn's um kritik an der dimb ging. lg-biker hat's ja schon treffend festgestellt.

edit: wobei ich einzelnen / den meisten mitgliedern nicht ehrliches engagement fürs biken absprechen will.


----------



## M::::: (11. Juli 2007)

clemson schrieb:


> aber ich liebe die deutsche eigenschaft groß das maul aufzureissen und gegen jedes zu wettern und selber nicht wirklich was auf die beine zu bekommen.....
> 
> 
> schöne grüße aus der schweiz
> clemson



Mag pauschal zwar vielleicht nicht sooo falsch sein, stimmt aber hier bei manchen Leuten wohl eher nicht.
Darüber hinaus war mir gar nicht bewust,das das eine primär deutsche Eigenschaftschaft ist. 

Zum Rest :
"Vereinsmeierei" + Bürokratie sind natürlich doof ; in der BRD aber leider oft unabwendbar.

Wie wer Leistungssport definiert ist mir persönlich latte;wenn mir irgendwer morgen eine Alternative zum BDR bietet, hat er übermorgen meine Anmeldung im Briefkasten (und gewiss nicht nur meine).Wenn s die DIMB ist : Schön ! Da ist die Bankverbindung ja bekannt 

Post s kommentarlos löschen ist indiskutabel.

Die Guideausbildung nimmt meiner - höchst subjektiven - Meinung nach ,einen Stellenwert ein der ihr nicht zu steht.
Bringt fast nix,interessiert fast keinen,bindet aber Resourcen die sinnvoller investiert werden könnten.


Gruß M
Ex IG Rhein/Ruhr


----------



## Splash (11. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Erst einmal:
> Ich finde es eine riesen Sauerei das Thomas Kleinjohann (Präsi, 2. Vorsitzender der DIMB) hier auch als Moderator tätig ist und dabei dieses "Amt" missbraucht um Postings zu löschen die nicht in seinem Interesse sind.
> Geschehen heute Nacht als 3 Posting meinerseits kommentarlos gelöscht wurden.
> So kann keine ernsthafte Diskussion entstehen.
> ...



Mach Dir nix draus Dirk. Von mir sind sogar kritische Beiträge innerhalb des internen Forums gelöscht worden, die sicher nix mit Rufmord an der DIMB zu tun hatten. Scheint wohl normal zu sein ...


----------



## Silent (11. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Mach Dir nix draus Dirk. Von mir sind sogar kritische Beiträge innerhalb des internen Forums gelöscht worden, die sicher nix mit Rufmord an der DIMB zu tun hatten. Scheint wohl normal zu sein ...


Ist völlig normal diese Vorgehensweise.
Erst Postings löschen und dann, wenn es immer noch nicht hilft und man sich weiter Kritik stellen soll, wird man einfach aus dem internen Forum gekickt.


----------



## zastafari (11. Juli 2007)

...das ist schon nen Knaller hier! 

...aber bei 3000 Mitgliedern - juchhu sprach mal von 10000 - hat das auch eventuell nicht viel zu sagen. 
Am Umgang miteinander sollte wohl noch gefeilt werden, was bestimmt sowohl fürs Präsidium gilt, als auch für die Opponenten. 
Das Problem ist aus meiner Sicht, daß einige im Sport sehr Involvierte - aus ihrer Position logischerweise - den dritten Schritt vor dem Zweiten tun möchten möchten, der Vorstand hingegen, da er die ganze "träge Masse" mitbewegen muß, nur kleine Schritte gehen kann - und dies auch in einer Mischung aus Vorraussicht und Resignation anmahnt...
Ihr solltet vielleicht etwas die Emotion herausnehmen, es würde der Sache an sich etwas bringen - ansonsten seid ihr nur ein Panoptikum anderer typischer Vereins- oder Verbandsstreiterein mit all dem inhaltlichen oder persönlichen Gegeifer...

Das Ziel ist "die *Förderung *des Breitensports und des Rennsports mit dem Mountainbike", hier denke ich, ist die DIMB auch richtig. Eine Interessenvertretung, die das breite Feld beackert und das kritische - und dies nicht unbegründete - Bild der "Hobby"-Mountainbiker aufbessert.

Allein dies Beschäftigungsfeld bietet Arbeit auf Jahre hin...immer nur große (oft persönliche) Investitionen und kleine Ernte, die zudem von wenigen wieder zunichte gemacht werden kann...

Die DIMB hat noch viel zu lernen, ist ja jung, und es braucht noch viele, die sich wirklich engagieren, die eben nicht aufgeben, wenn's nicht so schnell geht, die an der Basis arbeiten, mit dem was sie haben: Vereine, Schulen, Nachbarschaften, Ortsfeste...und dann auch Stimme und Mandat der größeren Sache zu Verfügung stellen.

...aber die DIMB braucht bei der Struktur bestimmt kein weiteres Betätigungsfeld!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (11. Juli 2007)

dann sollte die dimb aber nicht sagen sie wolle mtbler fördern.....
weil was wird denn konkret getan?
@bergsieger
owl ist noch bereich der ig sauerland meld dich doch mal bei mir bitte


----------



## 4XRacerPB (11. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> in ansätzen schon, wobei 4XRacerPB den thread ja eröffnet hat, weil er gerne mehr davon hätte.


schäm dich dubbel ab ins KTWR wieder mit dir!
nein im ernst ich wollte nur wissen welche gründe die Dimb anführt sportler nicht in dem masse zu fördern indem es möglich wäre


----------



## juchhu (11. Juli 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...das ist schon nen Knaller hier!
> 
> *...aber bei 3000 Mitgliedern - juchhu sprach mal von 10000 - hat das auch eventuell nicht viel zu sagen. *
> ...


 


juchhu schrieb:


> Na, dann frage ich mal provokativ:
> 
> Wenn 'alle' der Meinung sind, dass der BDR deutlich mehr machen kann,
> aber es offensichtlich nicht will,
> ...


 
Ich schrieb 'grob'  

Stand: 30.06.2007

Direktmitglieder Personen 1.512
Direktmitglieder/männlich 1.308
Direktmitglieder/weiblich 204

Anteil Vereine 29
Indirekte Vereins-Mitglieder 2.079

Anteil Fördermitglieder 93


----------



## zastafari (12. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> dann sollte die dimb aber nicht sagen sie wolle mtbler fördern.....



...ich denke nicht, daß man von einer Vertretung wie sie die DIMB ist, die Förderung einzelner Sportler erwarten kann. Hier sind doch die Vereine gefragt! 
Die Dimb sollte dahin arbeiten, das gesellschaftliche Umfeld derart zu gestalten, daß dem Hobbyfahrer wie dem Sportler die Ausübung des Sportes erleichtert wird, daß eine breite Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung erzielt wird, was dem Einzelnen vor Ort den Kampf um Genehmigungen und Gelder erleichtert...
Wenn hier etwas erreicht wird, ist das schon viel!

...und juchhu, dann laß bitte in Zukunft diese unsachlichen Übertreibungen...die realistischen Zahlen haben mich nun doch sehr erschrocken!


----------



## dubbel (12. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> nein im ernst ich wollte nur wissen welche gründe die Dimb anführt sportler nicht in dem masse zu fördern indem es möglich wäre



aber das ist doch offensichtlich: 
es gibt schon einen verband, und eine konkurrenz muss nicht zwangsläufig eine verbesserung bedeuten. 
es ist dich recht einfach zu verstehen, dass nicht jeder verbandsfuzzi die dinge so sieht, wie du sie darstellst bzw. gerne sehen würdest... 

die behauptung, dass ein neuer verband massig verbesserungen mit sich bringt, ist ja erst mal nur ne vermutung deinerseits. 
und ich teile diese ansicht z.B. nicht im geringsten. 
und vermute daher, dass die dimb dies genau so wenig tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (12. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> aber das ist doch offensichtlich:
> *es gibt schon einen verband*, und eine konkurrenz muss nicht zwangsläufig eine verbesserung bedeuten.
> es ist dich recht einfach zu verstehen, dass nicht jeder verbandsfuzzi die dinge so sieht, wie du sie darstellst bzw. gerne sehen würdest...
> 
> ...


 
Nur für mich zum Verständnis:

Verband = Sportverband im Sinne des DOSB oder

Verband = großer Verein?


----------



## dubbel (12. Juli 2007)

Bdr.


----------



## M::::: (12. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> aber das ist doch offensichtlich:
> es gibt schon einen verband, und eine konkurrenz muss nicht zwangsläufig eine verbesserung bedeuten.
> es ist dich recht einfach zu verstehen, dass nicht jeder verbandsfuzzi die dinge so sieht, wie du sie darstellst bzw. gerne sehen würdest...
> 
> ...



Was bitte schön soll man denn schlechter machen als der BDR !??
Ich seh da nach unten wenig Spielraum


----------



## juchhu (12. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> Bdr.


 
Danke.

BTW: BDR, nach UCI Statute 5.2 und 5.3 ist ein dauerhafter paralleler Verband zum BDR, der sich nur um Mountainbikesport kümmert, nicht möglich.


----------



## dubbel (12. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Was bitte schön soll man denn schlechter machen als der BDR !??
> Ich seh da nach unten wenig Spielraum


die interessantere frage ist doch, ob die protagonisten es besser hinkriegen würden, 
und falls sie der meinung sind, es besser zu können, wie sie auf das schmale brett überhaupt kommen.


----------



## M::::: (12. Juli 2007)

Was ich mit meiner Aussage andeuten wollte ist : Wie unglaublich doof soll sich bitte jemand anstellen, um s noch schlechter zu machen als der BDR ?

Warum sollten die Protagonisten nicht glauben es besser zu machen? Jeder der Zeit,Lust,Energie,Ansätze von Sozialkompetenz und einen IQ jenseits der Raumtemperatur hat, wird s besser können.

Ich hätts schön gefunden wenn die Dimb sich dahingehend etwas anders verhalten hätte.Schade das man als "normales" Mitglied so was nicht oder zu spät mitbekommt.
Wenn jemand so ein komplexes Thema an die Dimb trägt wäre das ja schon mal eine Meldung im Newsletter wert,statt dem 100. Hinweis auf freie Plätze in der Guideausbildung.


----------



## Splash (12. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> ...Jeder der Zeit,Lust,Energie,Ansätze von Sozialkompetenz und einen IQ jenseits der Raumtemperatur hat, wird s besser können....



Das dürfte das prümäre Problem sein. Evtl magst Du ja daran mitwriken, dass es in die Richtung geht und Dich aktiv beteiligen?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (12. Juli 2007)

ja gerne bitte ich bin dabei!


----------



## juchhu (12. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> ja gerne bitte *ich bin dabei!*


 
Das bestätigt meine persönliche Erfahrung in den letzten Wochen.

Wenn man Mitglieder offen anspricht,
sie informiert, ihnen Mitwirkungs- und Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten bietet,
wollen sie gerne mithelfen.

Man muss nur fragen, aber sich auch dann helfen lassen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (12. Juli 2007)

Die Frage ist, wie weit man gehen muss, bevor einem der Rücktritt nahe gelegt wird und ob man doch nicht besser den Blick in den Spiegel wagt, wo die Karriere doch Parallelen zu der als Moderator zieht ...


----------



## powderJO (12. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie weit man gehen muss, bevor einem der Rücktritt nahe gelegt wird und ob man doch nicht besser den Blick in den Spiegel wagt, wo die Karriere doch Parallelen zu der als Moderator zieht ...



erklärt das vielleicht, warum bei gewissen personen gewisse überdimensionierte signaturen verschwunden sind in letzter zeit  oder liege ich völlig daneben?


----------



## Delgado (12. Juli 2007)

Ich werde hier an dieser Stelle nicht näher darauf eingehen ....
Werde Euch aber unter strenger Beobachtung halten


----------



## Silent (12. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie weit man gehen muss, bevor einem der Rücktritt nahe gelegt wird und ob man doch nicht besser den Blick in den Spiegel wagt, wo die Karriere doch Parallelen zu der als Moderator zieht ...


Wie weit man gehen muss damit einem der Rücktritt nahe gelegt wird wissen die beiden Vorsitzenden.
Bei ihnen stellt sich vielleicht im Moment wohl auch die Frage, wie lange muss ich noch durchhalten, was kann ich noch an Annehmlichkeiten mitnehmen bevor ich meinen Hut nehme?

Die Vorsitzenden reden immer davon das andere der DIMB einen Schaden zufügen würden wenn sie offen kritisieren.
Man vergisst dabei aber zu erwähnen das es monatelange Diskussionen intern gibt in denen sie sich kompromisslos über alles hinwegsetzten.
Wie Du schon schön andeutest, die Vorgehensweise des Vorstandes ist gleichzusetzen mit derjenigen, wie hier mit Postings umgegangen wird die nicht ins Konzept passen.
Anstatt Postings werden dann einfach Aktivposten "gelöscht". Man beachte den hohen Verschleiß an diversen Referenten.
Gerade erst hat der Mitgliederbetreuer das Handtuch geworfen und das Marketing ist gestern mal eben vom Vorstand vor die Türe gesetzt worden weil er auch nicht ins Konzept passte.
Die Posten werden dann natürlich kommissarisch von den Vorsitzenden übernommen.
So kann man dann wieder schalten und walten wie man gerne will.
Diese Systematik ist in den letzten Jahren immer wieder zu sehen.

Gerade Marketing kommt ihnen sicher gerade recht, lange bis zur Eurobike ist es ja nicht mehr und man kann sich selbst dann wieder als die großen Macher präsentieren. Mal sehen ob danach wieder ein so tolles Video (.mov 26 MB) entsteht.

Dieses Gerede darüber das man der DIMB schaden zufügen würde wenn man offen Kritisiert, kann man ja schon bald nicht mehr hören.
Es sind nicht diejenigen die sich kritisch Äußern die einen eventuellen Schaden zufügen, es ist der Vorstand der seit Jahren keine Diskussion zulässt, schaltet und waltet wie er will und Posten besetzt wie es ihm gerade beliebt.

Schaden fügt der Vorstand ebenfalls zu, indem er die Basis verprellt und es ihm egal ist das komplette, gut laufende IG´en sich von der DIMB abwenden.
Das da ein langer Prozess der Unzufriedenheit voran gegangen ist wird dann verschwiegen und alles ein paar (in den Augen des Vorstandes) Querulanten in die Schuhe geschoben.
Der Vorstand hat den Bezug und die Nähe zur Basis komplett verloren.
Ihm ist nicht wichtig das eine IG unterstützt wird bei ihrer täglichen, wichtigen Arbeit an der Basis. Ihm ist wichtig das seine Ausbilder volle Unterstützung bekommen.
Ihm ist auch nicht wichtig das das Racingteam vernünftig vertreten wird. Obwohl, so kann man das jetzt nicht sagen. Sie vertreten ja das Racingteam selbst, daher sind sie der Meinung wirklich gigantisches zu leisten indem sie Sponsorenverträge abschließen die selbst für einen Dorfverein eine Schande wären.
Dabei nehmen sie sogar in Kauf das die Käufer der Teamkleidung verprellt werden indem Liederusagen nicht eingehalten werden, weil ein ach so wichtiger Sponsor unbedingt noch auf das Trikot muss welches gerade in Produktion ist.

Wenn man sich Gottgleich an den hohen Posten festhält und nach dem Motto "Du sollst eine anderen Götter neben dem Vorstand haben" mit seinen Aktiven umgeht kommt es eben zu solchen Situationen wie sie sich jetzt darstellt.
Von oben sehen alle Wolken weiß aus.
Gewitterwolken türmen sich aber vorher auf.
Übersieht man die Anzeichen geflissentlich, braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn man plötzlich im regen steht und die selbstgebaute Welt um einen herum zusammenbricht.


----------



## TimTailor (12. Juli 2007)

Hi,
da ich kein Mitglied der DIMB bin sehe ich das ganze ziemlich emotionslos. Was ich aber nicht verstehe: Wenn ein großer Teil der Mitglieder mit dem Vorstand nicht einverstanden ist könnte doch der Vorstand abgewählt werden. Da der Vorstand auf drei Jahre gewählt wird könnte es eventuell noch ein wenig dauern. Wann war denn die letzte Wahl?
Die letzten Wahlergebnisse fände ich interessant.

Viele Grüße Tim


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Juli 2007)

TimTailor schrieb:


> Hi,
> da ich kein Mitglied der DIMB bin sehe ich das ganze ziemlich emotionslos. Was ich aber nicht verstehe: Wenn ein großer Teil der Mitglieder mit dem Vorstand nicht einverstanden ist könnte doch der Vorstand abgewählt werden. Da der Vorstand auf drei Jahre gewählt wird könnte es eventuell noch ein wenig dauern. Wann war denn die letzte Wahl?
> Die letzten Wahlergebnisse fände ich interessant.
> 
> Viele Grüße Tim


Glaube nicht, was hier suggeriert wird. Aktuell gibt es hier mehr Halbwahrheiten und Unterstellungen als sachdienlich Kommentare zum Thema, wo die DIMB hin will/soll. 
Die Wahlen fanden im März bei der JHV in Bärnfels statt und waren einstimmig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (12. Juli 2007)

...na klasse, wenn die DIMB sich nach dem Rücktritt auf den Wegen dessen, der dies ja schon in der Signatur bewirbt, entwickeln will, dann gute Nacht...

Obwohl ich kein Mitglied bin, und nun auch erst recht erstmal nicht werde, Dank an den bisherigen Vorstand...


----------



## Becky (12. Juli 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...na klasse, wenn die DIMB sich nach dem Rücktritt auf den Wegen dessen, der dies ja schon in der Signatur bewirbt, entwickeln will, dann gute Nacht...
> 
> Obwohl ich kein Mitglied bin, und nun auch erst recht erstmal nicht werde, Dank an den bisherigen Vorstand...




Sehr schade für Dich. Da hast Du wohl was nicht verstanden.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Juli 2007)

Becky schrieb:


> Sehr schade für Dich. Da hast Du wohl was nicht verstanden.


Doch, da hat es tatsächlich mal jemand verstanden! aber wie auch immer, ihr könnt ja jetzt euer Ding drehen wie ihr wollt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288841


----------



## Splash (12. Juli 2007)

@Silent
Bei Dir fand ich den Rück- bzw Austritt sehr schade. Verstanden habe ich es nicht - ggf liegt es aber auch daran, dass mir an der Stelle die Hintergrundinformationen fehlen. Ich habe dich aber auf alle Fälle als Macher in Erinnerung, der nicht nur heisse Luft produziert hat, wie manch ein anderer. Evtl sieht man sich per Zufall wo auffn Bier und man redet drüber? Ich selber stehe der DIMB aktuell jedenfalls auch skeptischer (bei der heissen Luft, die da im letzten halben Jahr produziert wurde, gehe ich derzeit erst mal lieber meinen eigenen Weg, würde die DIMB jedoch dort, wo ich es für sinnvll erachte, unterstützen) gegenüber und bin gespannt, in welche Richtung die Entwicklung weiter geht. Wenn bestimtme Personen jetzt die DIMB übernehmen, denke ich aber über Austritt nach...


----------



## icke1 (12. Juli 2007)

Wenn die gewisse Person die Dimb übernehmen sollte , ist das der Untergang der selbigen. Obwohl ich ja nichts mit dem Verein zu tun habe bedaure ich es trotzdem.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Doch, da hat es tatsächlich mal jemand verstanden! aber wie auch immer, ihr könnt ja jetzt euer Ding drehen wie ihr wollt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288841



na, dann können jetzt die ganzen kritiker mal zeigen, was in ihnen steckt !
den ersten "erfolg" könnt ihr euch ja schon mal verbuchen ! herzlichen glückwunsch dazu !

die dimb war der erste verein seit langem, dem ich wieder mal beigetreten bin. im grunde hasse ich nämlich vereine, weil sich immer wieder derartige dramen abspielen. vereinsmeierei eben ...
bei der dimb schien es zunächst nicht so zu sein, aber im hintergrund brodelte es wohl schon ne ganze weile. schade drum  
es gibt sicher wie überall 2 seiten der medaille und sicher gabs auch berechtigte kritik.
nur frage ich mich dann, wieso die kritiker hier kein veto bei der neuwahl des vorstandes eingelegt haben oder vielleicht gar nicht erst in bärnfels dabei waren. die chance hätte dort doch bestanden, ohne dreckige wäsche zu waschen selbst was zu bewegen ...

bin mal gespannt wie und ob es weitergeht und werde meine mitgliedschaft auf jeden fall noch mal überdenken müssen ...


----------



## David Litterman (12. Juli 2007)

Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich beitrete... nun bin ich noch unsicherer. 

Da ich mich mit dem Verein nicht auskenne und rel. wenig über das interne weiss. Wie sieht denn der "neue Weg" aus bzw. und was soll das hier " privatwirtschaftlich-kommerziellen Strukturen aufgebauten Verbandes" ich weiss alles blöde Fragen aber es würde mich freuen wenn man mich als komplett nicht informierten mal ins Bild setzen würde, denn ich möchte noch immer gerne in den Verein nur... ist es jetzt noch der richtige? 

Greetz
D.-L.


----------



## zastafari (12. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Um als Gesprächs- und Verhandlungspartner zwischen den beiden Verbänden Ernst genommen werden zu können, muss die DIMB m.E. nach grob die Hälfte der Mitgliederanzahl des BDRs (2006: 126.306 Mitglieder), also rund 65.000, besitzen.



...jetzt kannst du dir ausmalen, wohin es geht!


----------



## TimTailor (12. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, was hier suggeriert wird. Aktuell gibt es hier mehr Halbwahrheiten und Unterstellungen als sachdienlich Kommentare zum Thema, wo die DIMB hin will/soll.
> Die Wahlen fanden im März bei der JHV in Bärnfels statt und waren einstimmig.



Danke!


----------



## David Litterman (12. Juli 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...jetzt kannst du dir ausmalen, wohin es geht!



Nein kann ich nicht, ich kenn mich mit den ganzen Radvereinen nicht aus. Keine Ahnung wie die zueinander stehen oder sich gegenseitig verachten. Mir sagt dieses Statement so erstmal nichts. Ich weiss nur das mir die DIMB vom auftreten, Themen und auch den Kontakten zugesagt hat, deshalb meine Überlegung. 

Verstehst' mein Problem, ich kenn mich mir der Ausgangslage nichts aus und möchte eigentlich wissen was sich jetzt ändert, also wie es für die einfachen Mitglieder wird bzw. ob man dazu schon was sagen möchte  

Greetz
D.-L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (12. Juli 2007)

...das sollte vielleicht mal ein "Interner" aufklären...

...ansonsten lies mal den Dachverbands-Thread in den News, da sieht man schon die unterschiedlichen Haltungen...


----------



## Becky (13. Juli 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...das sollte vielleicht mal ein "Interner" aufklären...
> 
> ...ansonsten lies mal den Dachverbands-Thread in den News, da sieht man schon die unterschiedlichen Haltungen...



Hallo Zusammen,
bitte wartet erst einmal die nächsten Wochen ab.
Es gibt jetzt keinen Grund in Panik zu verfallen. Die neue DIMB wird sich ordnen und ihre Zielrichtung bekannt geben.
Ein Ziel kann ich aber schon mal vor weg nehmen und zwar ist es die Basisarbeit.
Diese wird stärker ausgebaut so das auch das "Normale Mitglied" Informiert ist.
Alle Infos für Mitglieder in der nächsten Newsletter und im Forum unter Open Trails.

Gruß Thomas Beckemeier
IG Sauerland


----------



## Mack_21 (13. Juli 2007)

nach dem rücktritt des aktuellen vorstandes bin ich sehr auf den weg gespannt den die dimb geht. vor allem ob die ganzen kritiker und kategorischen "dagegenseier" soviel arsch in der hose haben sich jetzt selbst in den vorstand zu sitzen und was zu bewegen... oder ob sie einfach nur ne große klappe hatten...
dem neuen vorstand (wer immer es auch wird) wünsche ich auf jedenfall viel glück und erfolg


----------



## HelmutK (13. Juli 2007)

Bevor hier der Eindruck entsteht, jetzt sei alles ganz leicht, möchte ich deutlich darauf hinweisen, daß die DIMB seit gestern keinen gesetzlichen Vorstand im Sinne von § 26 BGB hat und damit handlungsunfähig ist. Wer hier der Auffassung sein sollte, jetzt könne einfach mal so die DIMB erneuert werden, sollte sich gründlich die Satzung durchlesen und intensiv mit dem deutschen Vereinsrecht beschäftigen. Fakt ist jedenfalls, daß niemand berechtigt ist, die DIMB gerichtlich oder außergerichtlich zu vertreten (dies darf nur der gesetzliche Vorstand im Sinne von § 26 BGB) und derzeit allenfalls vom geschäftsführenden Vorstand (falls der noch ein Mitglied hat?) eine Mitgliederversammlung mit dem Tagesordnungpunkt "Neuwahlen" einberufen werden könnte.

Die Bestellung eines Notvorstands ist beim Amtsgericht Freiburg zu beantragen, das über die Person nach freiem Ermessen entscheiden kann. Das Bayerische Oberste Landesgericht meinte hierzu einmal:

"Stehen sich -- wie hier -- in einem Verein zwei Gruppen mit gegenläufigen Interessen und zerstritten gegenüber, so ist es regelmäßig ermessensfehlerhaft zum Notvorstand einen besonders engagierten und exponierten Vertreter einer dieser Gruppen zu bestellen." (Rpfleger 1992, 114 (red. Leitsatz und Gründe))


----------



## Splash (13. Juli 2007)

Der alte Vorstand hatte jedoch vor seinen Rücktritt die Möglichkeit, einen Notvorstand bzw Vertreter selber zu bestimmen und diesen entsprechend zu beauftragen. Damit würde dann keine Unzeit eintreten. 
Wenn ich es richtig mit bekommen habe, ist dies auch erfolgt. Wichtig wäre nur, dass dieser sich dann auch mal outet. weiter gehen kann es m.E. ja nur mit einer ausserordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung und Wahl eines neuen Vorstandes ...


----------



## carmin (13. Juli 2007)

HelmutK schrieb:


> "Stehen sich -- wie hier -- in einem Verein zwei Gruppen mit gegenläufigen Interessen und zerstritten gegenüber, so ist es regelmäßig ermessensfehlerhaft zum Notvorstand einen besonders engagierten und exponierten Vertreter einer dieser Gruppen zu bestellen." (Rpfleger 1992, 114 (red. Leitsatz und Gründe))


Was um alles in der Welt heißt denn "ermessensfehlerhaft"...?


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2007)

Die Info erfolgte gerade an den Aktiven Kreis.
Ich habe Rücksprache mit dem Rechtspfleger des Vereinregisters des Amtgerichtes Freiburg genommen.

Das Prozedere wurde von ihm klar abgesteckt.

Sowohl Stefan Bürker, Finanzreferent, als auch Stefan Schneider, Ex-Mitgliederverwalter, werden nach ihrer persönlichen schriftlichen Zustimmung zum Notvorstand der DIMB e.V. bestellt.

Sie werden die laufenden Geschäfte bis zur Einberufung der außerordentlich Mitgliederversammlung (bis spätestens 31.10.2007) führen.

Die außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung wird als einzigen Tagesordnungspunkt die Wahl der drei neuen Vorsitzenden aufführen und durchführen.

Nach der Wahl, vorhandene Kandidaten vorausgesetzt, und Wahlannahme kann der Verein ordnungsgemäß weiterarbeiten.

Alles ist rechtlich geklärt.

VG Martin


----------



## dubbel (13. Juli 2007)

wer oder was ist der aktive kreis?


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> wer oder was ist der aktive kreis?


 

Erweiterter Vorstand: Ex-Vorstand und die Referenten
IG-Sprecher
sowie andere Funktionsträger
Sobald dieser Kreis sich besprochen hat und ggf. das Amtsgericht den Notvorstand bestellt hat, werden wir Infos allen zugänglich machen.

Habt ein bisschen Geduld, denn wir alle müssen uns sortieren.
Außerdem stehen eine Menge Aufgaben an.
Daher möchte ich Euch alle bitte, Ruhe zu bewahren.

Bitte heizt nicht mit Spekulationen und Verdächtigung die schwierige Situation weiter an.

Danke.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Wenn die gewisse Person die Dimb übernehmen sollte , ist das der Untergang der selbigen. Obwohl ich ja nichts mit dem Verein zu tun habe bedaure ich es trotzdem.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ich glaube Du hast recht .. leider ...

Schade auch, wenn man nicht aus Moderatoren-Karrieren lernt ...


----------



## Edith L. (13. Juli 2007)

Wie jetzt?

Juchu will ne leitende Position übernehmen?


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (13. Juli 2007)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> 
> Juchu will ne leitende Position übernehmen?



Nein, will er nicht! Desahlb sollten jetzt mal alle ihre Vermutungen für sich behalten.


----------



## Splash (13. Juli 2007)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> 
> Juchu will ne leitende Position übernehmen?



In den Vorstand geschafft hat er es ja schon. Leider hat er es bisher nicht wieder raus geschafft ...

Letztendlich bin ich aber mal gespannt, wer denn für einen neuen Vorstand kandidieren wird. Ggf gibts ja doch noch Hoffnung ...


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> In den Vorstand geschafft hat er es ja schon. Leider hat er es bisher nicht wieder raus geschafft ...
> 
> Letztendlich bin ich aber mal gespannt, wer denn für einen neuen Vorstand kandidieren wird. Ggf gibts ja doch noch Hoffnung ...


 
In ihrer Rücktrittserklärung schrieb der Vorstand der DIMB, dass man im erweiteren Vorstand (ohne Stefan Schneider und meiner Person) am Montagabend darüber abgestimmt hat, mich zum Rücktritt zu bewegen oder eine Amtsenthebung gem. § 8 Abs. 3 (nicht anwendbar) oder einen Mitgliedsausschluß gem. § 4 Abs. 2 ff durchzuführen.

In der Telefonkonferenz am Mittwoch wurde mir dann von Norman in Anwesendheit von Wolf und Stefan Bürker diese Absichten mitgeteilt.

Ich habe dieses Ansinnen abgelehnt.

Nach einem langen Gespräch am gestrigen Abend mit einem Rechtsbeistand der DIMB wurde mir der augenblickliche Sachverhalt wie folgt dargestellt:


_Der Vorstand ist nicht berechtigt, ein Vorstandsmitglied aus dem Verein auszuschließen, auch wenn ihm die Satzung allgemein das Recht zur Ausschließung von Vereinsmitgliedern zuweist._

_BGH, Urt. v. 06.02.1984  II ZR 119/83 = Rpfleger 1984, 239 = NJW 1984, 1884 = MDR 1984, 735 = WM 1984, 601 = DNotZ 1984, 484_


_Die Satzung eines Vereins kann dahin ausgelegt werden, dass die Bestimmung, wonach der Vorstand über den Ausschluss von der Vereinsmitgliedschaft entscheidet, gegenüber Vorstandsmitgliedern nicht anwendbar ist._

_KG, Beschl. v. 06.12.1977  1 W 2603/77 = Rpfleger 1978, 133 = MDR 1978, 576_


_1. Ein Vorstandsmitglied kann nur durch die Mitgliederversammlung ausgeschlossen werden._
_2. Die Mitgliederversammlung kann einen Ausschließungsbeschluss nur fassen, wenn dieser bei der Einberufung mit der Tagesordnung ausdrücklich bekannt gegeben wurde._
_3. Wenn diese Bekanntgabe nicht erfolgt, liegt ein Einberufungsmangel vor und die Mitgliederversammlung kann keinen Beschluss fassen._
_4. Dem Betroffenen muss seitens des Vereins vor der Entscheidung die Gelegenheit zum rechtlichen Gehör gegeben werden._

_OLG Zweibrücken, Beschluss vom 19.12.2001  3 W 272/01_



Ich habe im Januar 2007 bereits Norman und Thomas versichert,
dass ich keine Ambitionen auf einen Vorstandsposten habe.
Diese Einstellung habe ich immer noch unverändert.

Ich bin als Marketingreferent einstimmig von der Mitgliederversammlung auf der JHV 2007 für einen Dreijahreszeitraum gewählt worden.

Diese Amt werde ich nach Satzung, Geschäftsordnungen und der Vorgaben des Vorstandes ordnungsgemäß ausüben.

Alternativ schlage ich vor, dass Du Dich einfach für die Vorstandswahlen aufstellen und wählen läßt. Die Wahl annimmst, die Ärmel hochkrempelst und an den vielen offenen Baustellen zügig mit einem vorweisbarem Ergebnis die Arbeit beginnst.

VG Martin


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

Also ich find es verwunderlich das sobald eine gewisse Person irgendeine Aktivität betreibt sofort das totale Chaos , totale Unzufriedenheit und sogar Rücktritte entstehen. 

Wie es Michael @ Splash schon gesagt hat , eine gescheiterte Mod Karriere hat wohl auch nicht geholfen ein wenig Klüger zu sein. Aber anscheined hat die Person diese eine Aufdringliche Art. Schade eigentlich  

Gruß

Volker


Edith sagt : Das verhalten erinnert mich an solche kleinen Dinger bei hauptsächlich Tieren die man Parasit nennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (13. Juli 2007)

jetzt nochmal für mich: 
der vorstand tritt zurück, weil er sich nicht mehr (inhaltlich oder wie auch immer) mit den zielen des marketings identifizieren kann?

und der verantwortliche referent besteht aus vereinsrechlichen gründen darauf, so weiterzuarbeiten wie bisher?


----------



## Edith L. (13. Juli 2007)

So hört es sich zumindestens an!


----------



## Delgado (13. Juli 2007)

... und für mich:

Der bisherige Vorstand gibt eindeutig (6 gegen juchhu, 2 Enthaltungen) zu verstehen, dass man die Zusammenarbeit mit der Person ablehnt ....

.... diese ignoriert das und schreitet beharrlich weiter auf Profilierungskurs.  

Wie dämlich ist diese "Person eigentlich?

Und was ist der Zweck und der Nutzen für die DIMB?
Bisher kann ich nur einen riesigen Imageverlust erkennen.


----------



## Silent (13. Juli 2007)

Ihr macht den Fehler das Ganze an einer Person festzumachen nur weil der Ex-Vorstand dieses als Grund angeben hat.
Dabei verliert ihr anscheinend aus den Augen das einige der Aktivposten mit der Arbeit des Vorstandes in den letzten Monaten nicht einverstanden waren.


----------



## Bergsieger (13. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> jetzt nochmal für mich:
> der vorstand tritt zurück, weil er sich nicht mehr (inhaltlich oder wie auch immer) mit den zielen des marketings identifizieren kann?
> 
> und der verantwortliche referent besteht aus vereinsrechlichen gründen darauf, so weiterzuarbeiten wie bisher?



   
Kindergarten! 
Oder war das System schon so geladen, daß nur der Funke fehlte?   

4Xracerpb was hast Du bloss mit diesem Thread angerichtet...


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Ihr macht den Fehler das Ganze an einer Person festzumachen nur weil der Ex-Vorstand dieses als Grund angeben hat.
> Dabei verliert ihr anscheinend aus den Augen das einige der Aktivposten mit der Arbeit des Vorstandes in den letzten Monaten nicht einverstanden waren.



Rein zufällig seid dieser Anzahl von Monaten wo eine bestimmte Person im erweiterten Vorstand ist? Sieht mir fast so danach aus.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MarcoRastlos (13. Juli 2007)

wo ich unerwünscht bin halte ich mich nicht lange auf


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (13. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> jetzt nochmal für mich:
> der vorstand tritt zurück, weil er sich nicht mehr (inhaltlich oder wie auch immer) mit den zielen des marketings identifizieren kann?
> 
> und der verantwortliche referent besteht aus vereinsrechlichen gründen darauf, so weiterzuarbeiten wie bisher?



Also hier entsteht das Bild, als wäre es nur eine Person, die hinter allem steckt, aber so ist es nicht. Der Vorstand ist denke ich zurükgetreten, da er gemerkt hat das viele Aktive nicht mehr so recht hinter ihnen standen, wie es vielleicht einmal war. Dazu zähle ich mich auch, um das an dieser Stelle mal klar zu sagen. Ich war mit der Arbeit des Vorstandes zu letzten nicht mehr zufrieden und auch nicht einverstanden. Es sind viele Dinge passiert, die aber intern bleiben.
Es geht jetzt darum die DIMB weiter zu bringen und nicht sterben zu lassen. Einge habe es wohl immer noch nicht verstanden, es geht hier um die Sache DIMB und nicht um persönliche Probleme.


----------



## powderJO (13. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> jetzt nochmal für mich: der vorstand tritt zurück, weil er sich nicht mehr (inhaltlich oder wie auch immer) mit den zielen des marketings identifizieren kann? und der verantwortliche referent besteht aus vereinsrechlichen gründen darauf, so weiterzuarbeiten wie bisher?


----------



## Silent (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Rein zufällig seid dieser Anzahl von Monaten wo eine bestimmte Person im erweiterten Vorstand ist? Sieht mir fast so danach aus.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


Rein zufällig nicht.
Wie Du ja mitbekommen hast war die IG Rhein/Ruhr die erste die das Handtuch geworfen hat weil man mit dem Vorstand nicht zusammen arbeiten konnte.

Nimm dann noch die Vorstandsmitglieder hinzu die in den letzten Jahren ihr Amt abgegeben haben weil eine Zusammenarbeit nicht möglich war.
Bisweilen betrug ihre Amtszeit gerade mal ein paar Wochen bis sie aufgegeben haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (13. Juli 2007)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> Es geht jetzt darum die DIMB weiter zu bringen und nicht sterben zu lassen.



Darum geht es wohl den Meisten, deshalb wehret den Anfängen dessen, was hier viele offenbar aus Erfahrung in diesem Forum befürchten!


----------



## Bergsieger (13. Juli 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Und was ist der Zweck und der Nutzen für die DIMB?
> Bisher kann ich nur einen riesigen Imageverlust erkennen.



Schliesst diesen Thread, bevor alles noch schlimmer wird. 
Generalamnestie (Radsportwort des Jahres) für alle Dimbos und 
Blick nach vorn. 

Wenn Ihr noch ein bischen so weiter macht, 
wie wollt Ihr dann in Zukunft noch wahr/ernstgenommen werden?


----------



## Mack_21 (13. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Erweiterter Vorstand: Ex-Vorstand und die Referenten
> IG-Sprecher
> sowie andere Funktionsträger



das ist doch schei$$e auf deutsch gesagt. da tritt bei einem verein (mit ca. 3.500 mitgliedern) der vorstand zurück und ist somit handlungsunfähig (das ist der sachstand den die mitglieder haben). ganz nebenbei schreibt dann jemand im forum dass ein notvorstand angemeldet, ist dies aber nur den "aktiven" mitgliedern (wer aktiv ist enimmt ihr bitte der obigen auflistung  ) bekanntgegeben wurde. also ca. 20 personen. was bitte ist denn mit den restlichen 3.480 (dann wohl) "nichtaktiven" mitgliedern??? sind wir "abschaum" oder sollen wir künstlich dumm gehalten werden? ich meine bei so einem wichtigen ereignis sollten ALLE mitglieder benachrichtigt werden. vorsprung durch informationszurückhaltung ist kein guter führungsstil...
wenn das so weiter geht sehe ich schwarz für die dimb und somit für die interessenvertretung von uns mountainbikern.


----------



## gurkenfolie (13. Juli 2007)

gründet doch nen neuen verein!
kauft euch nen kasten bier, macht ne fette grillparty und streut paar anglizismen unters volk.


----------



## Micki (13. Juli 2007)

Aus traurigem Anlass scheint hier so langsam aber sicher ein neuer Popcorn Thread zu entstehen.


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Rein zufällig nicht.
> Wie Du ja mitbekommen hast war die IG Rhein/Ruhr die erste die das Handtuch geworfen hat weil man mit dem Vorstand nicht zusammen arbeiten konnte.
> 
> Nimm dann noch die Vorstandsmitglieder hinzu die in den letzten Jahren ihr Amt abgegeben haben weil eine Zusammenarbeit nicht möglich war.
> Bisweilen betrug ihre Amtszeit gerade mal ein paar Wochen bis sie aufgegeben haben.





Es mag ja sein das da mehrere Faktoren zusammengekommen sind , allerdings denke ich einfach mal das der Vorstand bestimmt vorhatte veränderungen durchzuführen swie ich das lese , allerdings kenn ich da einen Menschen der wenn es um veränderungen geht direkt mit der Tür ins Haus fällt und sich aufführt wie ein Elefant im Porzelanladen. 

Ist doch jetzt die Frage wie Ihr es erreichen wollt das Ruder rumzureißen und verhindern das die Dimb an dieser Aktion scheitert. Meine bedenken bestehen halt in dieser einen Person wenn diese weiterhin im Vorstand / oder auch erweiterter Vorstand verweilt.


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Du kannst mich gerne berichtigen wenn ich das jetzt TOTAL falsch sehe.


----------



## M::::: (13. Juli 2007)

Wo ist denn das Problem !??

Juchu will ja offenbar keinen Vorstandsposten.Ich kenne ihn persönlich nicht und kann deshalb auch nicht nachvollziehen warum man sich hier so auf ihn einschießt.
Wenn jemand persönliche Probleme mit ihm hat ,ist doch die gute Nachricht : Wenn man nicht gerade im Marketing mitwirken will,wird es keine direkten Kontakte geben. Man hat doch dann diverse Leute mit denen man sich verständigen kann.Man muss ja bei 3500 Leuten nicht jeden super finden.

@ Mack 21

Ich seh das etwas anders : Für mich gabs vorher zu wenig Informationen seitens der Führung.Bei welchen wichtigen Entscheidungen waren denn vorher die Mitglieder informiert ? Nur 1 Beispiel achverbandsdebatte . Da gab s z.B. keinen Newsletter zu.Man fand sich hier im Forum vor vollendete Tasachen gestellt. Ich will vor solchen Entscheidungen informiert werden! Natürlich fehlt für die Mitglieder momentan die Transparenz,aber der Vorstand ist ja schließlich erst gestern zurückgetreten. Was erwartest Du denn noch an Info s nach einem halben Tag ? 
Das Informationszurückhaltung ein schlechter Führungstil ist unterschreib ich Dir gerne  



@ Icke 
Der Verschleiß an Aktivposten und Referenten der letzten Jahre war in der Tat extremst hoch. Das spricht ja auch seine eigene Sprache.Juchu ist da wohl kaum mehr als der Tropfen der das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat.Wirkt für mich wie das leidige Problem, das nicht der als Nestbeschmutzer gilt der den Mist macht ,sondern der der darauf hinweist.

Gruß M


----------



## Silent (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> P.S.: Du kannst mich gerne berichtigen wenn ich das jetzt TOTAL falsch sehe.


Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum Fakten überlesen werden.
Ich zitiere Stefan hier nochmal:


M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> Also hier entsteht das Bild, als wäre es nur eine Person, die hinter allem steckt, aber so ist es nicht. Der Vorstand ist denke ich zurükgetreten, da er gemerkt hat das viele Aktive nicht mehr so recht hinter ihnen standen, wie es vielleicht einmal war. Dazu zähle ich mich auch, um das an dieser Stelle mal klar zu sagen. Ich war mit der Arbeit des Vorstandes zu letzten nicht mehr zufrieden und auch nicht einverstanden. Es sind viele Dinge passiert, die aber intern bleiben.


Damit müsste eigentlich alles gesagt sein.

Zur fehlenden Kommunikation derzeit:
Gestern Abend ist der Vorstand zurückgetreten.
Das ist gerade mal 16 Stunden her.
Dieser Schritt kam anscheinend ohne das jemand vorher informiert wurde.

Heute morgen ist dann sofort das Gespräch mit Freiburg geführt worden wie weiter verfahren werden muss.
Die Infos wurde offensichtlich im internen Kreis bekannt gegeben und zeitnah auch ins Forum gestellt.
Inwiefern die Kommunikationswege in Form von Newslettern an alle Mitglieder offen stehen, daran denke ich arbeitet man derzeit.

Ich kann nicht sagen ob der gestern zurückgetretene Vorstand per Newsletter diese Entscheidung an alle Mitglieder weitergegeben hat, da ich ja, wie bereits erwähnt, keine Newsletter der DIMB bekomme.


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> @ Icke
> Der Verschleiß an Aktivposten und Referenten der letzten Jahre war in der Tat extremst hoch. Das spricht ja auch seine eigene Sprache.Juchu ist da wohl kaum mehr als der Tropfen der das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat.Wirkt für mich wie das leidige Problem, das nicht der als Nestbeschmutzer gilt der den Mist macht ,sondern der der darauf hinweist.
> 
> Gruß M




Also ich kenn Ihn. Das problem ist er hat das Faß denk ich nicht zum Überlaufen gebracht sonder er hat es direkt explodieren lassen.

Wie ich vorhin schon geschrieben habe ,  hat er den drang sich überall rein zu zwängen , drängt sich fast überall auf und wie im jetzigen Fall hat er noch die Sache mit dem Vorstand ( oder sollte ich sagen : mit der DIMB ) mitausgelöst.
Ich sehs ja im Lokalen wo er obwohl es bei uns 2 IG´s ( Bergisches Land und Rhein Sieg ) gibt , immer meint sich in die andere seite einzumischen ( betrifft nicht mich aber dort die Aktiven )( Frei nah dem Motto kümmer dich gefälligst sofort darum oder muß ich das jetzt in die Hand nehmen ) und wenn er das auch noch auf Bundesebene macht dann viel spaß hinterher.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Meine bedenken bestehen halt in dieser einen Person wenn diese weiterhin im Vorstand / oder auch erweiterter Vorstand verweilt.



Ist doch OK wenn Du da Bedenken hast.
Aber es wird hier ja keine Monarchie ausgerufen.Du hast doch bald die Möglichkeit auf der nächsten Versammlung dagegen zu steuern und im Vorstand einen gesunden Gegenpart zu bilden  Oder Leute zu wählen deren Vorgehenweise Dir symphatischer erscheint.


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum Fakten überlesen werden.
> Ich zitiere Stefan hier nochmal:
> 
> Damit müsste eigentlich alles gesagt sein.



_Darüber hinaus wurde die Entwicklung von einer Person mit einem Tempo betrieben, das viele ehrenamtlich Aktive überforderte und in Zugzwang versetzte. Auch das Verhalten desjenigen gegenüber anderen DIMB-Enthusiasten hat in den letzten Monaten verheerende Spuren in der Innenverhältnis hinterlassen._

Wie ich schon vorher irgendwann gesagt habe glaub ich ja auch das mehr dazu beigetragen hat und will dies ja auch nicht abstreiten aber ich kenne halt vom verhalten her nur eine Person die zu oben beschriebenen passt.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## zastafari (13. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Dieser Schritt kam anscheinend ohne das jemand vorher informiert wurde.



...wieso hatte dann besagte Person schon locker 24h vorher in seiner Sig, daß er demnächst über die neue DIMB informieren werde...

...sorry, Leute, eure Palastrevolution lässt mich kotzen!

...und warum soll benannte Person auch in den Vorstand wollen, wenn sie es jetzt schon schafft, eigenmächtig Entscheidungen zu treffen und die eigentlich Verantwortlichen wegzumobben...


----------



## M::::: (13. Juli 2007)

Na ja das sich der Vorstand und juchu sich nicht gerade in Freundschaft getrennt haben ist ja kaim zu übersehen 

Was soll der Vorstand denn sonst schreiben ? "Wir haben in letzten Jahren diverse Aktivposten und 1-2 IG s verprellt,war aber nicht so schlimm " ?Wenn sich das für Norman,Wolf und Thomas so darstellt das es nur an Juchu liegt ist s ihr Recht das zu äußern. Ich seh das aber anders.

Man darf nicht vergessen das das alles hier noch sehr hochgekocht ist und jeder seine SUBJEKTIVE Einschätzung raus haut.


----------



## M::::: (13. Juli 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...wieso hatte dann besagte Person schon locker 24h vorher in seiner Sig, daß er demnächst über die neue DIMB informieren werde......


Was hab ich da schon wieder übersehen ?


----------



## Silent (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> _Darüber hinaus wurde die Entwicklung von einer Person mit einem Tempo betrieben, das viele ehrenamtlich Aktive überforderte und in Zugzwang versetzte. Auch das Verhalten desjenigen gegenüber anderen DIMB-Enthusiasten hat in den letzten Monaten verheerende Spuren in der Innenverhältnis hinterlassen._
> 
> Wie ich schon vorher irgendwann gesagt habe glaub ich ja auch das mehr dazu beigetragen hat und will dies ja auch nicht abstreiten aber ich kenne halt vom verhalten her nur eine Person die zu oben beschriebenen passt.
> 
> ...


Nein, das würde auch auf mich zutreffen 
Als ich noch aktiv war, war mein Tempo einigen auch zu hoch im Kreise der Aktivposten und Vorstand.

Mein Vorschlag wäre, erst einmal abzuwarten was in nächster Zeit passiert.
Wie M:::: schon geschrieben hat, auf der Mitgliederversammlung hat man dann die Möglichkeit sich aktiv einzubringen und durch seine Stimme selbst erkannte "Gefahren" abzuwenden.
Sämtliche Personen die in irgendeiner Weise mit dem Rücktritt zu tun haben, haben auch Wochen und Monate die Füsse still gehalten und erst als nichts mehr ging und keine Besserung in Sicht war, ist die Situation zu dem geworden wie sie jetzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (13. Juli 2007)

Ich finde es schon sehr "merkwürdig" (um es noch vorsichtig zu formulieren), wenn hier Moderatoren in eigener Angelegenheit tätig werden und sie betreffende kritische Statements einfach löschen, gleichgültig was der Inhalt von Silents Postings war. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3872920&postcount=18

Schon die alten Römer wussten, dass niemand Richter in eigener Sache sein kann und daran hat sich in den letzten 2000 Jahren nichts geändert. Das ist schlicht unseriöses Verhalten; da sollte man schon noch den Mumm haben, einen anderen (Super)mod oder Admin ums Einschreiten zu bitten.
Mit dem Rücktritt dürfte sich aber auch dieses Thema erledigt haben. 
---

Auch wenn ich die Hintergründe der Auseinandersetzungen nicht kenne (und daher auch nicht bewerten willl): die Situation der DIMB im Moment ist kein Spaß. Wenn der Vorstand komplett zurück tritt und ein Notvorstand eingesetzt werden muss, geht es um die Existenz des Vereins. 

Es ist m.E. wichtig, dass vor der nächsten Wahl die verschiedenen "Fraktionen" mal konkret darlegen, wie ihre jeweiligen Vorstellungen aussehen und das nicht nur bei irgendwelchen internen Stammtischen sondern für alle Mitglieder. *Mir* als Normal-Mitglied ist dies jedenfalls nicht klar und ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige, dem es so ergeht. 

@ M::::


----------



## Redking (13. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Wie M:::: schon geschrieben hat, auf der Mitgliederversammlung hat man dann die Möglichkeit sich aktiv einzubringen und durch seine Stimme selbst erkannte "Gefahren" abzuwenden.




Hallo Silent, dafür müssten einige der Leute die hier doch so allwissend Stimmungsmache betreiben erstmal Mitglied in der DIMB werden! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Silent (13. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Silent, dafür müssten einige der Leute die hier doch so allwissend Stimmungsmache betreiben erstmal Mitglied in der DIMB werden!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


unbestreitbar richtig


----------



## Splash (13. Juli 2007)

Nunja .. es haben sich aber eben nicht nur Leute verabschiedet, weil die mit der Arbeit des bisherigen Vorstnades unzufrieden waren. Ich muss an der Stelle zugeben, dass ich auch davon masslos enttäuscht bin, dass die Unterstützung innerhalb der DIMB für das Wegenutzungskonzept im Siebengebirge bis wenige Tage vor der ersten Veranstaltung gleich Null war.

Ich für meinen Teil habe ehrlich und platt gesagt, aber letztendlich dann keinen Bock mehr gehabt, als der amtierende profilierungssüchtige Marketingreferent (und zugleich Mitglied des vorstandes, wie er heute wieder in mehreren Mails betonte) seinen Riechkolben in alle Angelegenheiten rein stecken musste - auch da wo es nicht erwünscht war, weil man ohne seine penetrante Einmschung besser und zufriedener hätte agieren können.

Da ich ganz offensichtlich auch nicht der Einzige bin, der sich aus diesem Grunde aus dem Aktivenkreis zurückgezogen hat, sollte auch nicht der Eindruck erweckt werden, es hätte nur am alten Vorstand gelegen. Mir ist dieser aus alle fälle lieber als Martins Führerstil ...

Ich sehe die DIMB allerdings weiterhin als einen Verein, der was für uns Mountainbiker bewirken könnte. Bei dem Schwund an Aktivposten (man kann im Bezug (bzw mit entsprechender Begründung) auf den Herrn Marketingreferenten ruhig den plural benutzen) bin ich aber mal gespannt wie es weiter gehen soll. Ich wäre sehr überrascht, wenn dieser sein Amt im Vorstand abgeben würde. Insofern gehe ich noch davon aus, dass dieser weiter ein Amt im Vorstand belegen wird. Für den Fall mache ich mir aber Gedanken, ob die Mitgliedschaft dann noch sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Splash (13. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> unbestreitbar richtig



Könnte schneller passieren, als man denkt .. vor allem dann mit Stimmrecht ...


----------



## tvaellen (13. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> ... dafür müssten einige der Leute die hier doch so allwissend Stimmungsmache betreiben erstmal Mitglied in der DIMB werden!



Wen meinst du ?
Ihn http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3877517&postcount=65 hier ?


----------



## M::::: (13. Juli 2007)

Is nicht wahr; der Kollege icke is nicht mal Mitglied ?
Komm schon; für schlappe 10  gibt s hier die 1 a Option völlig zu Recht zu meckern wenn was nicht klappt


----------



## Silent (13. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Is nicht wahr; der Kollege icke is nicht mal Mitglied ?
> Komm schon; für schlappe 10  gibt s hier die 1 a Option völlig zu Recht zu meckern wenn was nicht klappt


Antrag gibt es hier


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Is nicht wahr; der Kollege icke is nicht mal Mitglied ?
> Komm schon; für schlappe 10  gibt s hier die 1 a Option völlig zu Recht zu meckern wenn was nicht klappt




Ich muß euch leider entäuschen , bin sogar aktives Mitglied seid ca. 14:15   



Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Und kannst davon ausgehen das ich auch zu der Mitgliederversammlung fahren werde


----------



## Silent (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Ich muß euch leider entäuschen , bin sogar aktives Mitglied seid ca. 14:15


Na geht doch 

Da soll noch jemand behaupten das die "neue DIMB" keine Mitglieder bringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Ich muß euch leider entäuschen , bin sogar aktives Mitglied seid ca. 14:15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na, das ist doch mal ein echter Knaller. 
Sollten wir durch diese Sache endlich den erwünschten Mitgliederaufschwung bekommen?
Werden wir tatsächlich eine Kongresshalle anmieten müssen,
um die Tausenden von Mitglieder unterzubringen?
Wird es gar die bestbesuchteste Mitgliederversammlung in der 17-jährigen Geschichte der DIMB?

Nun ja, mehr als 16 Mitglieder wie im März 2007 in Bärnfels werden wir wohl schaffen.
Wenn wir diesmal vielleicht einen Ort wählen, der für die Mehrheit der Mitglieder besser zu erreichen ist als Bärnfels, könnte das doch tatsächlich die erste richtige DIMB-Mountainbiker-Party werden.

Nichts desto trotz, ich freue mich sehr über Deinen Schritt.
Wenn Du Dich jetzt noch in der NP 7GB Taskforce beteiligst,
fehlt zu meinem persönlichen DIMB-Glück nicht mehr viel. 

VG Martin


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz, ich freue mich sehr über Deinen Schritt.
> Wenn Du Dich jetzt noch in der NP 7GB Taskforce beteiligst,
> fehlt zu meinem persönlichen DIMB-Glück nicht mehr viel.
> 
> VG Martin




Ich werde mich nicht aufdrängen , wenn Klaus oder Michael meine Hilfe anfordern sollten werde ich atürlich soweit ich kann Helfen. Ich werde mich aber wie gesgt nicht aufdrängen !


----------



## M::::: (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Ich muß euch leider entäuschen , bin sogar aktives Mitglied seid ca. 14:15
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



   
Auch wenn Du das, aus mir nicht erfindlichen Gründen ,eher wie eine Drohung klingen lässt .


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du das, aus mir nicht erfindlichen Gründen ,eher wie eine Drohung klingen lässt .



Da hab ich mir die freiheit genommen genug platz für eigene Interpretationen zu lassen


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Ich werde mich nicht aufdrängen , wenn Klaus oder Michael meine Hilfe anfordern sollten werde ich atürlich soweit ich kann Helfen. Ich werde mich aber wie gesgt nicht aufdrängen !


 
Na, dann wird Dir wohl bald der DIMB-Einberufungsbefehl ins Haus flattern.
Raus an die Front zum harten Frondienst im 7GB. 

Willkommen im Club.


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Na, dann wird Dir wohl bald der DIMB-Einberufungsbefehl ins Haus flattern.
> Raus an die Front zum harten Frondienst im 7GB.
> 
> Willkommen im Club.




Schaun wir mal , die Dimb sache mach ich in meiner Freizeit und wenn dafür Zeit ist kümmer ich mich gerne *MIT* drum , werde aber bestimmt nicht mein Leben in drittel einteilen.


----------



## M::::: (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Ich werde mich nicht aufdrängen , wenn Klaus oder Michael meine Hilfe anfordern sollten werde ich atürlich soweit ich kann Helfen. Ich werde mich aber wie gesgt nicht aufdrängen !



Klingt doch gut.Nicht mal eine Stunde dabei und schon nen Vorzeige-DIMB- Mitglied  

Dann will ich mal dem guten Beispiel folgen:
Im Rahmen meiner bescheiden Möglichkeiten, ist natürlich jetzt auch von mir wieder bei der (hoffentlich reanimierten ) IG RR  Mitarbeit zu erwarten.


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Schaun wir mal , die Dimb sache mach ich in meiner Freizeit und wenn dafür Zeit ist kümmer ich mich gerne *MIT* drum , werde aber bestimmt nicht mein Leben in drittel einteilen.


 
Nene, noch keinen Spaten im Arm, Schwielen an der Hand, und schon wird rumgeheult. 

Übrigens, ein Viertel reicht dicke.


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut.Nicht mal eine Stunde dabei und schon nen Vorzeige-DIMB- Mitglied
> 
> Dann will ich mal dem guten Beispiel folgen:
> Im Rahmen meiner bescheiden Möglichkeiten, ist natürlich jetzt auch von mir wieder bei der (hoffentlich reanimierten ) IG RR  Mitarbeit zu erwarten.



Schauen wir mal  .

Na denn haben wir ja doch etwas heut erreicht. Kommst du denn dann auch zur Versammlung?


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nene, noch keinen Spaten im Arm, Schwielen an der Hand, und schon wird rumgeheult.
> 
> Übrigens, ein Viertel reicht dicke.





Das war übrigens kein Heulen sondern eine feststellung!


----------



## clemson (13. Juli 2007)

lieber juhhu...
dein marketing gesabbere geht mir langsam auf den sack...

von daher gibt es meine kündigung sobald es möglich ist und ein vertretungsberechtigter Vorstand da ist auf den tisch vorher ist es ja leider nicht möglich...

wünsche Euch viel Erfolg


----------



## M::::: (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal  .
> 
> Na denn haben wir ja doch etwas heut erreicht. Kommst du denn dann auch zur Versammlung?
> 
> ...



Je nach Terminierung und Veranstaltungsort.Nach Bärnfels fahr jedenfalls nicht  aber ich geh mal davon aus das die Veranstaltungen etwas zentraler statt findet als früher.
Ich werd mir auf jeden Fall größte Mühe geben zu erscheinen.


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Je nach Terminierung und Veranstaltungsort.Nach Bärnfels fahr jedenfalls nicht  aber ich geh mal davon aus das die Veranstaltungen etwas zentraler statt findet als früher.
> Ich werd mir auf jeden Fall größte Mühe geben zu erscheinen.




Das ist doch schon mal positiv , dann können wir ja versuchen das este aus dieser aktion zu machen und schlimmeres zu verhindern  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## dubbel (13. Juli 2007)

clemson schrieb:


> lieber juhhu...
> dein marketing gesabbere geht mir langsam auf den sack...


mir lag's auf der zunge bzw. tastatur. 
sehr befremdlich, wie hier der totentanz ausartet...


----------



## clemson (13. Juli 2007)

Selbst als sie Zentral in Bockum stattgefunden hat waren weniger 20 Mitglieder da...hat also nix mit dem wo zu tuen sondern mit der bereitschaft seine Freizeit zu opfern...war bei mir damals München -Bochum mit dem Zug....

also bitte nicht so einfach machen....und gründe suchen warum man ausgerechnet die letzetn jahre nicht zur jhv kommen konnte....danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (13. Juli 2007)

clemson schrieb:


> Selbst als sie Zentral in Bockum stattgefunden hat waren weniger 20 Mitglieder da...


Da hatte die DIMB auch nur einen Bruchteil der Mitglieder im Verhältnis zur aktuellen Mitgliederzahl


----------



## M::::: (13. Juli 2007)

clemson schrieb:


> Selbst als sie Zentral in Bockum stattgefunden hat waren weniger 20 Mitglieder da...hat also nix mit dem wo zu tuen sondern mit der bereitschaft seine Freizeit zu opfern...war bei mir damals München -Bochum mit dem Zug....
> 
> also bitte nicht so einfach machen....und gründe suchen warum man ausgerechnet die letzetn jahre nicht zur jhv kommen konnte....danke



Da war ich 1. noch kein Mitglied  und 2. hat Bochum wenigstens nen Bahnhof.


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2007)

Tach zusammen,

in den heutigen Gesprächen mit dem Rechtspfleger des Registergerichtes des Amtsgerichtes Freiburg und mit Stefan Bürker sowie Stefan Schneider, sich jeweils als amtliche Notvorstände bestellen zu lassen, habe ich eben folgenden Antrag (siehe Anhang) zu den beiden Stefans auf die Postreise mit der Bitte geschickt, diesen Antrag unterschrieben an das Amtsgericht Freiburg weiterzuleiten.

Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung über die Bearbeitungsgeschwindigkeit, nehme aber an, dass uns die amtliche Bestellung frühestens Ende übernächster Woche vorliegen wird.

VG Martin


----------



## Tilman (13. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> .....habe ich eben folgenden Antrag (siehe Anhang) zu den beiden Stefans auf die Postreise mit der Bitte geschickt, diesen Antrag unterschrieben an das Amtsgericht Freiburg weiterzuleiten.
> 
> Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung über die Bearbeitungsgeschwindigkeit, nehme aber an, dass uns die amtliche Bestellung frühestens Ende übernächster Woche vorliegen wird.
> 
> VG Martin



Du hast nicht nur keine Erfahrung mit Bearbeitungsgeschwindigkeiten. Man spricht nie nur an eine Person an, sondern auch die Behörde allgemein (sehr geehrte Damen und Herren), könnte ja sein, daß der Herr Gabriel dann gerade in Urlaub ist.


----------



## MarcoRastlos (13. Juli 2007)

ist es die aufgabe eines marketingreferenten so einen antrag zu stellen?


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Du hast nicht nur keine Erfahrung mit Bearbeitungsgeschwindigkeiten. Man spricht nie nur an eine Person an, sondern auch die Behörde allgemein (sehr geehrte Damen und Herren), könnte ja sein, daß der Herr Gabriel dann gerade in Urlaub ist.


 
Vielen Dank lieber Tilman für Deinen wichtigen Hinweis.
Da ich aber mit Herrn Gabriel schon zweimal persönlich gesprochen habe,
habe ich mich für die direkte Ansprache entschieden.

Eine Urlaubs- und Krankheitsvertretung wird den Antrag wohl kaum entsorgen, nur weil als Anrede das allgemeine "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren" fehlt.



MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> ist es die aufgabe eines marketingreferenten so einen antrag zu stellen?


 
Ganz einfach, weil ich in Absprache mit den beiden designierten Notvorständen mich bzw. DIMB habe gestern ausführlich rechtlich beraten lassen.
Die jetzige Situation ist unbefriedigend für die DIMB, daher waren wir (die beiden Stefans, der Jurist und ich) der Meinung, dass wir möglichst keine Zeit verlieren sollten.

Da ich diese Woche schon mit dem Rechtspfleger wg. der zu diesem Zeitpunkt immer noch nicht vorliegenden Satzungsänderungen 2006 und 2007 gesprochen hatte, habe ich den Antrag in Abstimmung mit den beiden Stefans gestellt.

Zufrieden?


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (13. Juli 2007)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> ist es die aufgabe eines marketingreferenten so einen antrag zu stellen?



Nein, es ist die Aufgabe von allen gewesen, nur der Marketingreferent hat sie ausgeführt. Man kann aber auch gerne noch wochenlang diskutieren, bis man sich dann entschließt etwas zu tun.
Verstehe nicht wo jetzt schon wieder das Problem liegt. Ihr sucht auch wirklich nach der kleinsten Kleinigkeit um zu stänkern. Entspannt euch mal lieber und geht Biken!


----------



## MarcoRastlos (13. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Zufrieden?



die frage sollten sich andere stellen....
ich weiß nur nicht von wem so ein antrag gestellt werden muß, vielleicht hätte ich es ja auch machen können...in abstimmung mit den anderen mitgleidern.

ich wollte gestern meine kündigung bei der dimb und dem racing team einreichen. dann erreichte mich heute morgen die nachricht von stefan schneider das das in der jetzigen situation garnicht möglich ist. dann seht mal zu das es voran geht...ich steh nicht gern in der warteschlange, mec hammer weiß das inzwischen


----------



## M::::: (13. Juli 2007)

Hmm ja ,willst Du damit andeuten das es erst eine Mitgliederbefragung zum Thema "Wer erledigt den Kram mit dem Amtsgericht?" hätte geben müssen


----------



## Tilman (13. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Eine Urlaubs- und Krankheitsvertretung wird den Antrag wohl kaum entsorgen, nur weil als Anrede das allgemeine "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren" fehlt.



Davon hat auch keiner ´was geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (13. Juli 2007)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> die frage sollten sich andere stellen....
> ich weiß nur nicht von wem so ein antrag gestellt werden muß, vielleicht hätte ich es ja auch machen können...in abstimmung mit den anderen mitgleidern.
> 
> ich wollte gestern meine kündigung bei der dimb und dem racing team einreichen. dann erreichte mich heute morgen die nachricht von stefan schneider das das in der jetzigen situation garnicht möglich ist. dann seht mal zu das es voran geht...ich steh nicht gern in der warteschlange, mec hammer weiß das inzwischen


Sag mal, verstehe ich dich richtig?
Du meckerst das etwas passiert (in deinen Augen vielleicht von der falschen Person) und dann meckerst Du das man sich beeilen soll da du ein ungeduldiger Zeitgenosse bist?


----------



## MarcoRastlos (13. Juli 2007)

darf man den hier keine technissch fragen stellen...
ich glaub mec hammer hat recht...ich geh jetzt biken 
viel spaß noch


----------



## M::::: (13. Juli 2007)

Doch klar,aber wenn ich nicht gerne in Warteschleife steh ist mir latte wer mir weiterhilft,Hauptsache es geht schnell.
Vermutlich sind hier grad alle etwas überreizt.So wird eine simple Frage vielleicht mal missinterpretiert.
Ich folge also dem Rat vom MEC und dem Beispiel von Marco; schließlich regnet s heute mal nicht  

Gruß M


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (13. Juli 2007)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> darf man den hier keine technissch fragen stellen...
> ich glaub mec hammer hat recht...ich geh jetzt biken
> viel spaß noch



Ja das tut wirklich gut, habe ich auch gerade getan und hilft einem mal wieder etwas klarer und lockerer zu sehen. Kann ich wirklich nur jedem empfehlen.

Du hast übrigens eine Mail von mir, die wie ich hoffe diesemal auch ankommt.


----------



## Mack_21 (13. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch mal ein echter Knaller.
> Sollten wir durch diese Sache endlich den erwünschten Mitgliederaufschwung bekommen?


hmm also ich bin ja nicht unbedingt professor der mathematik, aber selbst ich weiss dass wenn 1 neues mitglied eintritt und gleichzeitig 3 mitglieder austreten, dass es dann ein negatives ergebnis ergibt... 1-3=-2... hört sich eher nach abschwung an und das ist sehr schade...


M::::: schrieb:


> Ich seh das etwas anders : Für mich gabs vorher zu wenig Informationen seitens der Führung.Bei welchen wichtigen Entscheidungen waren denn vorher die Mitglieder informiert?


da gebe ich dir gerne recht.  es gab generell zu wenige informationen in der letzten zeit. aus welchen gründen auch immer.


M::::: schrieb:


> ...aber der Vorstand ist ja schließlich erst gestern zurückgetreten. Was erwartest Du denn noch an Info s nach einem halben Tag ?


anstatt nur hier einen posting zu veröffentlichen hätte man den gleichen text auch als "newsletter" an alle mitglieder schicken können. wäre ca. 5 minuten mehr arbeit gewesen


----------



## Silent (13. Juli 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> anstatt nur hier einen posting zu veröffentlichen hätte man den gleichen text auch als "newsletter" an alle mitglieder schicken können. wäre ca. 5 minuten mehr arbeit gewesen


Damit das jetzt mal klar ist, der Vorstand hat gestern noch sämtliche Zugänge der Mailserver dichtgemacht.
Es hat niemand einen Zugang um Newsletter verschicken zu können.


----------



## Mack_21 (13. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> *Damit das jetzt mal klar ist*, der Vorstand hat gestern noch sämtliche Zugänge der Mailserver dichtgemacht.
> Es hat niemand einen Zugang um Newsletter verschicken zu können.



hab ich gesagt dass du den "newsletter" schicken sollst??? meine aussage hat sich auf den zurückgetretenen vorstand bezogen, welcher gestern hier seinen rücktritt gepostet hat. dazu hätte er gleichzeitig, also mit noch  offenen zugängen, den "newsletter" schicken können! 

das die zugänge zu den mailservern geschlossen wurde wusste ich und bestimmt 95% der restlichen mitglieder nicht... aber egal. scheinbar ist in der dimb gerade die anarchie ausgebrochen und jeder macht was er will, keiner was er soll aber alle machen mit... viel spass dabei!!!  

nun schließe ich mich meinen vorrednern an und gehe biken... und lasse euch hier machen was ihr wollt... macht ihr ja eh


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

Hach , was freue ich mich schon auf die versammlung. Dort müßte es ja dann eigentlich Mord und Totschlag geben  . 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Hach , was freue ich mich schon auf die versammlung. Dort müßte es ja dann eigentlich Mord und Totschlag geben  .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Ich glaube, Du hast Dich nicht wirklich eingehend mit den Formalien beschäftigt. 
Mord und Totschlag werden nicht auf der Tagesordnung stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Du hast Dich nicht wirklich eingehend mit den Formalien beschäftigt.
> Mord und Totschlag werden nicht auf der Tagesordnung stehen.




Ich glaub das wird ein selbständiges Nebenprodukt von dem einzigen Tagesordnungspunkt 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juli 2007)

Ist es eigentlich nicht möglich, eine virtuelle Mitgliederversammlung durchzuführen?


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich nicht möglich, eine virtuelle Mitgliederversammlung durchzuführen?



Eigentlich ne recht Interresante frage . Ich glaub aber das so etwas nicht geht


----------



## Micki (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das wird ein selbständiges Nebenprodukt von dem einzigen Tagesordnungspunkt
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


 
Fällt dann unter "Sonstiges"


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich nicht möglich, eine virtuelle Mitgliederversammlung durchzuführen?


 
Nach § 10 der Satzung vom 13.03.2004 ist dies nicht möglich.

Die 2004 Satzung ist deswegen gültig, weil Thomas Kleinjohann die Satzungsänderung der Mitgliederversammlung 2006 und 2007 erst diese Woche (!) fehlerhaft zur Anmeldung beim Registergericht eingereicht hat.

Sobald der Notvorstand bestellt ist, wird er die notariell beglaubigten Satzungsänderungen von 2006 und 2007 erneut einreichen.

D.h. bist zur außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung bis spätestens 31.10.2007 wird wohl die 2007-er Satzung zur Anwendung kommen.

Allerdings ist auch dort im § 10 eine elektronische Befragung nicht vorgesehen.

Dies kann durchaus eine sinnvoll Ergänzung für eine zukünftige Satzungsänderung sein.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2007)

Micki schrieb:


> Fällt dann unter "Sonstiges"


Wird es nicht geben.

Nur ein Tagesordnungspunkt, und der wird nur die Neuwahl der Vorsitzenden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nach § 10 der Satzung vom 13.03.2004 ist dies nicht möglich.
> 
> Die 2004 Satzung ist deswegen gültig, weil Thomas Kleinjohann die Satzungsänderung der Mitgliederversammlung 2006 und 2007 erst diese Woche (!) fehlerhaft zur Anmeldung beim Registergericht eingereicht hat.
> 
> ...



Also das sehe ich aber nicht so. Bei irgendwelchen Aktionärstreffen wo abgestimmt wird , wird es auch nicht elektronisch gemacht ( zumindest kenne ich keine ). Wer unbedingt mitbestimmen möchte der findet den Weg schon persönlich zum veranstaltungsort.
Meine Meinung dazu.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> (1)Also das sehe ich aber nicht so. (2)Bei irgendwelchen Aktionärstreffen wo abgestimmt wird , wird es auch nicht elektronisch gemacht ( zumindest kenne ich keine ). (3)Wer unbedingt mitbestimmen möchte der findet den Weg schon persönlich zum veranstaltungsort.
> Meine Meinung dazu.
> 
> 
> ...



Was siehst DU nicht so? Die 10-er § bieten derzeit keine Abstimmung über elektronische Medien.
Na, dann schau mal nach USA.
Genau so wird es bei der nächsten außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung laufen.


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Was siehst DU nicht so? Die 10-er § bieten derzeit keine Abstimmung über elektronische Medien.
> Na, dann schau mal nach USA.
> Genau so wird es bei der nächsten außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung laufen.




Lieber Martin.

Ich sehe das als keine sinnvolle ergänzung ( war aber fett unterlegt was ich meinte. Also Augen auf beim Eierkauf ).

Ich brauch dafür auch nicht auf die USA zu schauen , weil wir hier immer noch in Deutschland sind ! ( Müssen ja nicht alles von da drüben übernehmen )

Das mag sein das dann so abgehen wird.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Lieber Martin.
> 
> Ich sehe das als keine sinnvolle ergänzung ( war aber fett unterlegt was ich meinte. Also Augen auf beim Eierkauf ).
> 
> ...


 
Fein, dass Du Dich so einbringst. Es wird sicherlich in ein paar Monaten dauern, aber dann kannst Du Dich ja in der Arbeitsgruppe Satzung engagieren.


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Fein, dass Du Dich so einbringst. Es wird sicherlich in ein paar Monaten dauern, aber dann kannst Du Dich ja in der Arbeitsgruppe Satzung engagieren.



Was soll das denn nu wieder heißen ???


----------



## Becky (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
es ist ja wunderbar das hier einige meinen, sie müsten ihren Senf dazugeben ohne wirkliches hintergrund Wissen.
Ich bin so frei und gebe Euch ein wenig davon. Ich bekommen einen Brechreitz wenn ich lese die "Person" diese heißt im übrigen Martin Nettersheim, ist der ausschlaggebende Grund des Rücktritts. Leider muß ich Euch wiedersprechen, denn ich habe schon vor Wochen im Internen Kreis den Rücktritt gefordert. Somit habt Ihr hier einen neuen Sündenbock. Zu meiner Person ich heiße Thomas Beckemeier, habe eine Zeitlang die Mails des Office bearbeitet und war Ansprechpartner der DIMB in NRW Nord so wie Aktives Mitglied der IG Sauerland. Wer mich persönlich beschimpfen möchte sende mir eine PM und er bekommt meine Telefonnummer. Da Ihr recht habt und leider nur ein sehr kleiner Kreis (also die  Aktiven) den genauen Verlauf kennen, möchte ich Euch hiermit bitten nur sachlich zu argumentieren. Gebt der DIMB eine Chance sich auf den richtigen Weg zu machen und wer damit nicht einverstanden ist der sollte über seinen Austritt nachdenken. Dies aber nicht hetzerisch Posten. Wartet einmal die nächsten Wochen ab und geht lieber bei dem schönen Wetter Biken.
Gruß Thomas Beckemeier


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juli 2007)

Heiderneiz, der Urwald brennt! 

Gibts von der Schlammschlacht auch bald ne Folge in Celebrity Deathmatch?


----------



## MarcoRastlos (13. Juli 2007)

was ist denn nun mit dem hintergrundwissen?


----------



## Tilman (13. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Was siehst DU nicht so? Die 10-er § bieten derzeit keine Abstimmung über elektronische Medien.
> Na, dann schau mal nach USA.
> Genau so wird es bei der nächsten außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung laufen.



Wie was laufen wird, werden die Mitglieder bestimmen.

Nach eingehender Überlegung sehe ich zwar keine Probleme, elektronisch einzuladen (wer keine Mail hat, per Post), aber ich sehe keine Möglichkeit einer elektronisch kommunizierten Mitgliederversamlung (MV). Denn nicht jedes DIMB-Mitglied hat die technischen Möglichkeiten hierzu. 

Zudem stellen sich die Kandidaten dann in personam vor, was nur durch eine Video-Verbindung ersetzbar wäre. Schließlich muß sich ein wahlberechtigtes Mitglied expressis verbis ein Bild davon machen können, welches Bild der/die Kandidat/in im Falle einer Wahl hinterher beim Vertreten der DIMB abgibt. Das gilt auch und gerade für mögliche und spontane Gegenkandidaturen aus dem Plenum, bei denen die Kandidaten keine vorherigen Vorstellungsmaßnahmen treffen konnten.


----------



## Tilman (13. Juli 2007)

Becky schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> es ist ja wunderbar das hier einige meinen, sie müsten ihren Senf dazugeben ohne wirkliches hintergrund Wissen.
> Ich bin so frei und gebe Euch ein wenig davon. Ich bekommen einen Brechreitz wenn ich lese die "Person" diese heißt im übrigen Martin Nettersheim, ist der ausschlaggebende Grund des Rücktritts. Leider muß ich Euch wiedersprechen, denn ich habe schon vor Wochen im Internen Kreis den Rücktritt gefordert. Somit habt Ihr hier einen neuen Sündenbock. Zu meiner Person ich heiße Thomas Beckemeier, habe eine Zeitlang die Mails des Office bearbeitet und war Ansprechpartner der DIMB in NRW Nord so wie Aktives Mitglied der IG Sauerland. Wer mich persönlich beschimpfen möchte sende mir eine PM und er bekommt meine Telefonnummer. Da Ihr recht habt und leider nur ein sehr kleiner Kreis (also die  Aktiven) den genauen Verlauf kennen, möchte ich Euch hiermit bitten nur sachlich zu argumentieren. Gebt der DIMB eine Chance sich auf den richtigen Weg zu machen und wer damit nicht einverstanden ist der sollte über seinen Austritt nachdenken. Dies aber nicht hetzerisch Posten. Wartet einmal die nächsten Wochen ab und geht lieber bei dem schönen Wetter Biken.
> Gruß Thomas Beckemeier



Wozu haben wir ein internes Forum. Externe müssen ja glauben, wir seien im Tollhaus. Das sollten sich vor allem jene überlegen, die dem alten Gschf. Vorstand mangelnde Professionalität vorwerfen und hier selber eine seltsame Art der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit betreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ümmel (13. Juli 2007)

Becky schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> es ist ja wunderbar das hier einige meinen, sie müsten ihren Senf dazugeben ohne wirkliches hintergrund Wissen.
> Ich bin so frei und gebe Euch ein wenig davon. Ich bekommen einen Brechreitz wenn ich lese die "Person" diese heißt im übrigen Martin Nettersheim, ist der ausschlaggebende Grund des Rücktritts. Leider muß ich Euch wiedersprechen, denn ich habe schon vor Wochen im Internen Kreis den Rücktritt gefordert. Somit habt Ihr hier einen neuen Sündenbock. Zu meiner Person ich heiße Thomas Beckemeier, habe eine Zeitlang die Mails des Office bearbeitet und war Ansprechpartner der DIMB in NRW Nord so wie Aktives Mitglied der IG Sauerland. Wer mich persönlich beschimpfen möchte sende mir eine PM und er bekommt meine Telefonnummer. Da Ihr recht habt und leider nur ein sehr kleiner Kreis (also die  Aktiven) den genauen Verlauf kennen, möchte ich Euch hiermit bitten nur sachlich zu argumentieren. Gebt der DIMB eine Chance sich auf den richtigen Weg zu machen und wer damit nicht einverstanden ist der sollte über seinen Austritt nachdenken. Dies aber nicht hetzerisch Posten. Wartet einmal die nächsten Wochen ab und geht lieber bei dem schönen Wetter Biken.
> Gruß Thomas Beckemeier



Im übrigen habt ihr hier den nächsten Sündenbock ! Ich habe nicht den Rücktritt des Vorstands angedeutet, aber klar und deutlich gesagt das sich umgehend etwas ändern muss. Also haut drauf


----------



## Ümmel (13. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wozu haben wir ein internes Forum. Externe müssen ja glauben, wir seien im Tollhaus.



Dann solltest Du das auch nutzen !


----------



## M::::: (13. Juli 2007)

Jo,klingt doch plausibel.

EDIT : War bezogen auf die virtuelle MV Geschichte.


----------



## Micki (13. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Externe müssen ja glauben, wir seien im Tollhaus.


 
Im Übrigen nicht nur Externe. Ich kann langsam kein Popcorn mehr sehen und werde jetzt wohl auf Chips umsteigen.

Dann zerfleischt Euch mal schön weiter...


----------



## M::::: (13. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Externe müssen ja glauben, wir seien im Tollhaus. Das sollten sich vor allem jene überlegen, die dem alten Gschf. Vorstand mangelnde Professionalität vorwerfen und hier selber eine seltsame Art der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit betreiben.



Find ich übrigens auch plausibel.


----------



## LG-BIKER (13. Juli 2007)

Alles kommt zu dem, der warten kann  

Das der gesamte Vorstand zurücktritt und das weitere Prozedere erst über einen Notvorstand laufen muß, ist schon ziemlich bescheiden. Ein solches Dorftrottelspektakel liefert sich doch kein Verein, der einmal ein Verband werden wollte bzw. das bei jeder Gelegenheit auf den Tisch gebracht hat. 

So etwas kann man auch deutlich eleganter mit weniger Image-Schaden bewerkstelligen. Passt aber zum üblichen DIMB Geklüngel der letzten Jahre incl. der nicht eingereichten Satzungsänderungen aus den HV´s und den restlichen Unstimmigkeiten. Für wahr, ein echter Schlamperladen. 

Interessant wäre zu prüfen, inwiefern die nicht erfolgten Satzungsänderungen ihre konstitutive Wirkung verfehlt haben und und und...

Insgesamt mein Glückwunsch zur Entwicklung und alles Gute für die NEUEN, wenn sich denn welche finden


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

Ist ja immer die Frage was verstehen die Leute die einem Unprofessionalität vorwerfen unter selbiger?
Ich glaub das ist wieder so ein dehnbarer Begriff sowie eigene Ansichtssache.

Aber es werden ja dann bei den Neuwahlen diejenigen die Chance haben die Mitglieder zu überzeugen das sie es besser machen. Man darf also gespannt sein.


----------



## Silent (13. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wozu haben wir ein internes Forum. Externe müssen ja glauben, wir seien im Tollhaus. Das sollten sich vor allem jene überlegen, die dem alten Gschf. Vorstand mangelnde Professionalität vorwerfen und hier selber eine seltsame Art der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit betreiben.


Dann erkläre mir bitte mal plausibel wie es funktionieren soll das Antworten zu Fragen die hier im "offenen Bereich" gestellt werden, im "internen Bereich" geschrieben werden sollen.

Wenn Du dir, lieber Tilmann, den Rücktritt nochmal durchliest, wirst Du sehen das der Ex-Vorstand ganz massiv Stimmung gegen Martin gemacht hat.
Dadurch ist ein Großteil der unsachlichen Diskussion erst entstanden.
Es ist durch den Ex-Vorstand erst in dieser Weise an die Öffentlichkeit getragen worden.


Wer noch einen Sündenbock braucht kann mich gerne anschreiben, ich mach auch Platz im Posteingang.


----------



## M::::: (13. Juli 2007)

Nichts desto trotz ist das Posting vom Becky etwas unglücklich .
Der Eindruck der jetzt hier entsteht wird von LG Biker ja beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (13. Juli 2007)

Es findet bekanntermaßen auch ein interner eMail-Austausch statt. So einfach ist das.


----------



## feuersocke (13. Juli 2007)

Hat jetzt so langsam jeder die Gelegenheit genutzt, sich zum Honk zu machen?


----------



## Tilman (13. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wird es nicht geben.
> 
> Nur ein Tagesordnungspunkt, und der wird nur die Neuwahl der Vorsitzenden sein.



Wer sagt das?

Das BGB macht keinen Unterschied zwischen einer ordentlichen und einer außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung.  

Die "ordentliche Mitgliederversammlung" ist meistens die satzungs- und pflichtgemäß jährlich zu terminierende Jahreshauptversammlung. Eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlungen ist eine solche, die nicht regelmäßig, sondern aus gegebenem besonderen Anlaß stattfindet.

Das heißt aber nicht, daß der Anlaß auch der einzige TOP sein muß. 

Denn grundsätzlich (s.o.) bestehen zwischen einer ordentlichen und einer außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung keine Unterschiede. Auch unsere DIMB-Satzung unterscheidet hier nicht (kennt eigentlich gar keine außerordentliche MV). Die Satzung kann zwar Unterscheidungen treffen, so z. B. hinsichtlich der Art und Weise der Einberufung oder bei den zu behandelnden Themen, z. B. außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung nur bei Rücktritt des Vorstandes während der Amtsperiode (Burhoff, Vereinsrecht, Rn. 155). Solche Einschränkungen sieht aber unsere Satzung nicht vor. 

Insoweit ist dahingehend auch die Erklärung von Martin Nettersheim gegenüber dem Vereinsregister falsch, wobei dies allerdings für den für den Vereinsregister wesentlichen TOP Neuwahlen....folgenlos bleibt.

D.h., daß man sich bei der nächsten MV auch mit anderen Themen wird befassen müssen, sollten sie zur Behandlung ordnungsgemäß eingebracht worden sein.


----------



## M::::: (13. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Es findet bekanntermaßen auch ein interner eMail-Austausch statt. So einfach ist das.



Was aber wohl kaum Fragen befriedigt die hier im Forum gestellt werden.


----------



## Becky (13. Juli 2007)

Leider habe ich mich emotional verleiten lassen. Das mit dem "Austritt aus der DIMB" in meinem Posting nehme ich natürlich zurück. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## polo (13. Juli 2007)

vereinsmeierei²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ümmel (13. Juli 2007)

polo schrieb:


> vereinsmeierei²



Hauptsacheüberallundimmerposten³


----------



## Splash (13. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> D.h., daß man sich bei der nächsten MV auch mit anderen Themen wird befassen müssen, sollten sie zur Behandlung ordnungsgemäß eingebracht worden sein.



Ich schlage vor, dass man die restlichen Vorstandsposten auch zur Disposition stellt - auch die des erweiterten Vorstandes bzw der Referenten. Dies sollte auf alle fälle TOP werden.


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

Könnte wirklich als weiterer Punkt aufgenommen werden. 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Splash (13. Juli 2007)

Mich würde aber schon interessieren, welche Posten alles freiwillig zur Wahl stehen und wo man ggf aktiv werden müsste. Ebenso wird es wohl aber die Zeit erst zeigen, wer dann für welches Amt kandidiert ...


----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Mich würde aber schon interessieren, welche Posten alles freiwillig zur Wahl stehen und wo man ggf aktiv werden müsste. *Ebenso wird es wohl aber die Zeit erst zeigen, wer dann für welches Amt kandidiert* ...




Wobei m.E. nach das der Interresanteste Punkt ist , und wer die Kandidaten dann aufstellt.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Tilman (13. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, dass man die restlichen Vorstandsposten auch zur Disposition stellt - auch die des erweiterten Vorstandes bzw der Referenten. Dies sollte auf alle fälle TOP werden.



Geht nicht, Leute sind auf 3 Jahre gewählt. 

Zum Neuwählen bräuchte man also entweder eine vorherige Abwahl mit triftigen Gründen (nur Trouble reicht in der Regel nicht) oder einen vorherigen Rücktritt.

Ob oder wie ich darüber hinsichtlich meines Amtes denke, werde ich nicht in einem offenen Forum posten.


----------



## Tilman (13. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Wobei m.E. nach das der Interresanteste Punkt ist , und wer die Kandidaten dann aufstellt.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Unsere Satzung verbietet Selbstbenennungen nicht.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (13. Juli 2007)

Und was ist jetzt konkret sache?
wie soll es denn nun weitergehen nachdem der vorstehen zurückgetreten hat?


----------



## Tilman (13. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt konkret sache?
> wie soll es denn nun weitergehen nachdem der vorstehen zurückgetreten hat?



a) Bestätgung eines Gschf. Notvorstandes durch das Vereinsregister

b) Mitgliedervers. mit (u.a.) Neubesetzung offener Vorstandsämter


----------



## 4XRacerPB (13. Juli 2007)

anders ausgedrückt:
Die dimb ist im moment ohne kopf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke1 (13. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> anders ausgedrückt:
> Die dimb ist im moment ohne kopf....



Quasi so lang bis der Notvorstand da ist.
Genau.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## 4XRacerPB (13. Juli 2007)

na da bleibt dann abzuwarten wie es weiter geht


----------



## caroka (14. Juli 2007)

Ich bin seit 2 Jahren Mitglied der Dimb und fand das Auftreten und die Arbeit, für das, dass es noch ein junger und sehr kleiner Verein ist, immer vorbildlich. 

@DasVorstandsmitglieddasnichtzurücktritt 
Für mich inakzeptables Verhalten. Entweder gehen und ruhig sein oder gehen, neuen Verein gründen, besser oder anders sein.

@Mitglieder
Wenn ich mit der Arbeit eines Vereins unzufrieden bin, trete ich nicht bei oder aber aus. 

@Präsi
Du weißt, dass das Löschen von Posts  in diesem Fred und  dieser Konstellation (Admin und 2. Vorsitzender) sehr fragwürdig ist. Mit Deiner nachfolgenden Erklärung hättest Du aber weiterhin mein Vertrauen gehabt.

Edit: Ich habe nur einen Teil der ersten beiden Seiten dieses Threads gelesen.


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

Ich bitte durch den jetzigen Notvorstand zu prüfen, ob die Enthebung von Martin als Marketingreferent noch rechtens war. Wenn dem so ist, sollte er an der Ausübung seiner Tätigkeit gehindert werden. Ich bitte um Mitteilung des Ergebnisses mit Begründung. Die Enthebung war ja schliesslich durch eine Vorstandsabstimmung (einstimmig mit 2 Enthaltungen) durch den da noch amtierenden Vorstand herbeigeführt worden.


----------



## carmin (14. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht an dieser Stelle noch ein paar persönliche Gedanken von meiner Seite.

Wir sind alle (so hoffe ich doch) gesund, wohlgenährt, wir leben in einem schönen Land und haben das fraglos schönste Hobby. Aus gewisser Distanz erscheint diese Woche doch gar nicht mehr so dramatisch.

Freilich: Dass in einem bundesweit organisierten Verein der Vorstand geschlossen das Amt niederlegt, passiert nicht alle Tage. Dass dies die Aktiven erstmal verunsichert, und manches davon natürlich auch öffentlich zur Sprache kommt, sollte niemanden überraschen. Ebensowenig kann erwartet werden, dass in einem zuvor schon rein ehrenamtlich geführten Verein nun eine professionelle PR einspringt und alle zeitnah und autoritativ informiert. Ist die DIMB deshalb ein hoffnungsloser Fall? Sie wird daran nicht zu Grunde gehen, und Mountainbike-Deutschland schon gleich gar nicht.

Es macht, finde ich, wenig Sinn, im Moment über die Vergangenheit zu debattieren, Schuldige zu suchen oder über die Eignung verschiedener Personen zu sinnieren. Es ist normal, dass aus sachlichen Differenzen mitunter persönliche Differenzen entstehen, und der Rücktritt des Vorstandes, so hart und plötzlich er jetzt gekommen sein mag, war möglicherweise ein kluger Schritt, um Schlimmeres abzuwenden. 

Dieser Thread enthält viele Vermutungen, viel Halbwahres, viel Halbgares. Nehmt nicht alles für bare Münze. Selbst die Rücktrittserklärung ist nur eine mögliche Sicht der Dinge. Und auch meine ist selbstverständlich subjektiv. Die Wahrheit dürfte wie so oft irgendwo dazwischen liegen.

Es gibt über 10 Millionen Mountainbiker in Deutschland, davon gelten etwa 3 Millionen als "ambitioniert". Nur ein verschwindender Bruchteil ist in diesem Forum aktiv, und ein noch wesentlich kleinerer ist in der DIMB organisiert. Ich finde, die Mountainbiker haben wie viele andere Sportarten eine schlagkräftige, professionelle Vertretung verdient. In unserem Gemeinwesen ist dies unabdingbar. Ob die DIMB diese Rolle einmal einnehmen kann, mit wem und mit welchem Programm, das wird sich weisen.

Geben wir der DIMB die nötige Zeit, sich zu sammeln und neu aufzustellen. Der große Berg liegt erst vor ihr, und trotzdem bin ich aktuell recht zuversichtlich, dass sie auf einem guten Weg ist.

Danke an alle, die sich engagieren. Danke an alle Mitglieder, dass sie die DIMB und ihre Vision mit ihrem Beitrag und Vertrauen unterstützen.


----------



## HelmutK (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich bitte durch den jetzigen Notvorstand zu prüfen, ob die Enthebung von Martin als Marketingreferent noch rechtens war.



Vorstände von Vereinen können sich nicht gegenseitig entheben (juristische Aussage). Vorstände von Vereinen haben ungeachtet persönlicher oder sachlicher Probleme konstruktiv im Sinne des Vereins zusammenzuarbeiten und aufeinander Rücksicht zu nehmen - und damit meine ich alle Vorstandsmitglieder (persönliche Aussage). 

Die hier im Forum und an sonstiger Stelle in bezug auf einzelne Vorstandsmitglieder gemachten Äußerungen halte ich persönlich für äußerst problematisch und ich hoffe daß diejenigen, die sich an so etwas beteiligen, sich alles gut überlegt haben. Das ist kein Spaß und geht weit über einen Streit in Sachfragen hinaus - es geht hier um Menschen.


----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Vorstände von Vereinen können sich nicht gegenseitig entheben (juristische Aussage). Vorstände von Vereinen haben ungeachtet persönlicher oder sachlicher Probleme konstruktiv im Sinne des Vereins zusammenzuarbeiten und aufeinander Rücksicht zu nehmen - und damit meine ich alle Vorstandsmitglieder (persönliche Aussage).
> 
> Die hier im Forum und an sonstiger Stelle in bezug auf einzelne Vorstandsmitglieder gemachten Äußerungen halte ich persönlich für äußerst problematisch und ich hoffe daß diejenigen, die sich an so etwas beteiligen, sich alles gut überlegt haben. Das ist kein Spaß und geht weit über einen Streit in Sachfragen hinaus - es geht hier um Menschen.




Es sollte ja auch nur geprüft werden ob Martin sein Amt als Marketingreferent trotzdem noch abgeben soll / kann / muß ( wie auch immer ) weil er ja durch eine abstimmung abgewählt wurde.

Und wenn die sache dann rechtens war sollte er das ergebniss akzeptieren und Zurücktreten.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

@carmin: Deine Sichtweise kann ich mir nicht zu Eigen machen! Was ich bisher von der DIMB (hauptsächlich in der IG Rhein-Taunus) mitbekommen und -erlebt habe, hat mir persönlich sehr gefallen! Ich habe dabei auch Vorstandsmitglieder kennen und schätzen gelernt.

Wenn diese Vorstandsmitglieder jetzt zurücktreten, weil sie ihre Arbeit als nicht mehr durchführbar erachten, ist das für meine persönliche Bindung zur DIMB entscheidend.

Ich werde (muß es ja auch) noch ein wenig warten, ob und wenn welche weiteren Informationen noch fließen, dann aber meine Mitgliedschaft grundlegend überdenken. Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen jemand bei den Funktionsträgern zu wähnen, wegen dem von mir geschätzte Personen zurücktreten!


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

Es gab eine Vorstandskonferenz des erweiterten Vorstandes, wo der erweiterte Vorstand (8 Personen) einstimmig mit 2 Enthaltungen darüber entscheiden hat, dass Herr Nettersheim den Posten als Marketingreferent abzugeben hat. Ich bitte darum, zu prüfen, ob dies noch rechtens war. Denn dann hat Herr Nettersheim bis zur Neuwahl nicht mehr als Mitglied der erweiterten Vorstandes zu agieren. 

Persönlich begrüssen würde ich es jedoch, wenn dieser ohnehin sein Amt freiwillig zur Disposition stellt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (14. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Es sollte ja auch nur geprüft werden ob Martin sein Amt als Marketingreferent trotzdem noch abgeben soll / kann / muß ( wie auch immer ) weil er ja durch eine abstimmung abgewählt wurde.


Das hat HelmutK ja klar beantwortet. Im übrigen steht jedem Mitglied frei, zur Mitgliederversammlung eigene Anträge einzureichen. (Fristen beachten.)



Arachne schrieb:


> @carmin: Deine Sichtweise kann ich mir nicht zu Eigen machen! Was ich bisher von der DIMB (hauptsächlich in der IG Rhein-Taunus) mitbekommen und -erlebt habe, hat mir persönlich sehr gefallen! Ich habe dabei auch Vorstandsmitglieder kennen und schätzen gelernt.


Auch ich kenne und schätze alle Mitglieder des Vorstandes und des Aktivenkreises sehr. Aber was machst Du, wenn die sich untereinander nicht einig sind? Ich hoffe ausdrücklich, dass die Zurückgetretenen uns wenigstens als Aktive erhalten bleiben, denn die DIMB kann auf keine helfende Hand verzichten, und auf die im bisherigen Vorstand versammelte Kompetenz schon gar nicht.

Vielleicht war meine obige Formulierung in der Richtung zu interpretieren, dass ich die Menschen im Vorstand los haben wollte. Dem ist definitiv nicht so. Ich möchte die DIMB an der Sacharbeit sehen, und der Rücktritt war möglicherweise der Schritt, am schnellsten wieder die dazu nötige Ruhe zu einkehren zu lassen.

Ansonsten bitte ich nochmals, nicht zu viel zu spekulieren. Zu Deiner persönlichen Bindung zur DIMB bitte ich Dich (und alle anderen), einfach die Mitgliederversammlung abzuwarten, und dann zu entscheiden. Dann sehen wir alle klarer.


----------



## fUEL (14. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @carmin: Deine Sichtweise kann ich mir nicht zu Eigen machen! Was ich bisher von der DIMB (hauptsächlich in der IG Rhein-Taunus) mitbekommen und -erlebt habe, hat mir persönlich sehr gefallen! Ich habe dabei auch Vorstandsmitglieder kennen und schätzen gelernt.
> 
> Wenn diese Vorstandsmitglieder jetzt zurücktreten, weil sie ihre Arbeit als nicht mehr durchführbar erachten, ist das für meine persönliche Bindung zur DIMB entscheidend.
> 
> Ich werde (muß es ja auch) noch ein wenig warten, ob und wenn welche weiteren Informationen noch fließen, dann aber meine Mitgliedschaft grundlegend überdenken. Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen jemand bei den Funktionsträgern zu wähnen, wegen dem von mir geschätzte Personen zurücktreten!


 

Lieber Gerd! 

Auch ich bin immer wieder begeistert von Axels Beurteilung von Sachverhalten insbesondere von seiner differenzierten Betrachtung von Sachlichkeit und Befindlichkeiten.

Auch Deine Beurteilung der Angelegenheit geht soweit in die perfekte Richtung wie Du, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, nur dann der Dimb Deine Mitgliedschaft aufkündigst, so der Herr Nettersheim, der wohl nicht nur nette Sachen macht, in irgendeiner Form sein Unwesen weiterhin treibt.

Ich werde gerne die Dimb weiterhin mit meiner Mitgliedschaft und  persönlich unterstützen, mache das aber ebenfalls von dieser Personalie abhängig.

Ansonsten bin ich da auch eher abwartend.
Ich persönlich denke auch, daß die Entscheidung von Thomas, Norman etc hier akzeptiert werden muß könnte mir aber sehr gut nach Beilegung der Streitereien vorstellen, wieder die bewährten und beliebten ehem. Vorstandsmitglieder ( bis auf dem Nett.....) an der Spitze der Dimb zu sehen.

Somit sind wir uns überwiegend einig und sollten alle mal wieder zusammen ein Bier trinken.

Gruß Frank


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Es gab eine Vorstandskonferenz des erweiterten Vorstandes, wo der erweiterte Vorstand (8 Personen) einstimmig mit 2 Enthaltungen darüber entscheiden hat, dass Herr Nettersheim den Posten als Marketingreferent abzugeben hat. Ich bitte darum, zu prüfen, ob dies noch rechtens war. Denn dann hat Herr Nettersheim bis zur Neuwahl nicht mehr als Mitglied der erweiterten Vorstandes zu agieren.
> 
> Persönlich begrüssen würde ich es jedoch, wenn dieser ohnehin sein Amt freiwillig zur Disposition stellt ...


 
Michael lies in Deinem internen Thread mein Antwort.

Das Urteil aus 1984 des BGHs ist eindeutig:



> Der Vorstand ist nicht berechtigt, ein Vorstandsmitglied aus dem Verein auszuschließen, auch wenn ihm die Satzung allgemein das Recht zur Ausschließung von Vereinsmitgliedern zuweist.
> 
> BGH, Urt. v. 06.02.1984  II ZR 119/83


 

Helmut hat die Intention des BGHs klar zum Ausdruck gebracht:



HelmutK schrieb:


> *Vorstände von Vereinen können sich nicht gegenseitig entheben (juristische Aussage). Vorstände von Vereinen haben ungeachtet persönlicher oder sachlicher Probleme konstruktiv im Sinne des Vereins zusammenzuarbeiten und aufeinander Rücksicht zu nehmen - und damit meine ich alle Vorstandsmitglieder (persönliche Aussage). *
> 
> Die hier im Forum und an sonstiger Stelle in bezug auf einzelne Vorstandsmitglieder gemachten Äußerungen halte ich persönlich für äußerst problematisch und ich hoffe daß diejenigen, die sich an so etwas beteiligen, sich alles gut überlegt haben. Das ist kein Spaß und geht weit über einen Streit in Sachfragen hinaus - es geht hier um Menschen.


 
Lass uns doch jetzt den (designierten) Notvorstand mit all unseren Kräften unterstützen, 
um die DIMB wieder auf Kurs zu bringen. 
Das ist die Aufgabe der nächten Tage und Wochen bzw. Monate.


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Das Urteil aus 1984 des BGHs ist eindeutig:



Wer hat behauptet, dass es um Deinen Ausschluss aus der DIMB gegangen wäre? Erst lesen, dann denken, dann antworten bitte ...

Irgendwo war mir aber klar, dass DU an dem Amt klammern wirst, genau wie Du das zuletzt als Moderator getan hast (persönliche Meinung).

Ich bin allerdings mittlerweile insofern korrigiert worden, dass beschlossen wurde, Dich dazu zu bewegen, Dein Amt niederzulegen und anderweitig für die nächste MV Deine Abwahl in Form eines Misstrauenvotums vorzubereiten. Da Du ja klammerst, bleibt noch letzteres. Der Vorstandsbeschluss steht übrigens und ist gültig ...


----------



## wondermike (14. Juli 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Es gibt über 10 Millionen Mountainbiker in Deutschland, davon gelten etwa 3 Millionen als "ambitioniert". Nur ein verschwindender Bruchteil ist in diesem Forum aktiv, und ein noch wesentlich kleinerer ist in der DIMB organisiert. Ich finde, die Mountainbiker haben wie viele andere Sportarten eine schlagkräftige, professionelle Vertretung verdient. In unserem Gemeinwesen ist dies unabdingbar. Ob die DIMB diese Rolle einmal einnehmen kann, mit wem und mit welchem Programm, das wird sich weisen.



Hätte ich selbst fast nicht besser sagen können.   

In diesem Licht erscheint die Idee einiger Leute, aus der DIMB mal eben einen Konkurrenzverband zum BDR machen zu wollen wirklich absurd. Man mag mit der Richtung des bisherigen Vorstands nicht immer einverstanden gewesen sein, aber sie entsprang nicht zuletzt auch einer realistischen Einschätzung der eigenen Möglichkeiten. Da könnte sich der eine oder andere eine GROSSE Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Wer hat behauptet, dass es um Deinen Ausschluss aus der DIMB gegangen wäre? Erst lesen, dann denken, dann antworten bitte ...
> 
> Irgendwo war mir aber klar, dass DU an dem Amt klammern wirst, genau wie Du das zuletzt als Moderator getan hast (persönliche Meinung).
> 
> Ich bin allerdings mittlerweile insofern korrigiert worden, dass beschlossen wurde, Dich dazu zu bewegen, Dein Amt niederzulegen und (1)anderweitig für die nächste MV Deine Abwahl in Form eines Misstrauenvotums vorzubereiten. Da Du ja klammerst, bleibt noch letzteres. (2)Der Vorstandsbeschluss steht übrigens und ist gültig ...



Nett, dass Du weißt, was wir (Norman, Wolf, Stefan Bürker und ich) am Mittwoch besprochen haben und was mir angekündigt wurde. Da ich zu dem Gespräch ein Verlaufsprotokoll zu meiner persönlichen Sicherheit angefertigt habe, weiß ich, was besprochen wurde.
Mach was, Du willst. Ignoriere das Urteil des BGHs und viel Erfolg bei Deinen weiteren Bemühungen. Bespricht Dich aber bitte vorher mit den (designierten) Notvorständen und einem Rechtsanwalt. Wenn Du dann überzeugt bist, dass Deine zukünftigen Handlungen zum Wohl der DIMB sind und nicht von persönlichen Motiven geleitet werden, dann führe sie durch und stehe dann aber bitte beim anschließenden Neuaufbau der DIMB aktiv zu Verfügung. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wenn Du dann überzeugt bist, dass Deine zukünftigen Handlungen zum Wohl der DIMB sind und nicht von persönlichen Motiven geleitet werden, dann führe sie durch und stehe dann aber bitte beim anschließenden Neuaufbau der DIMB aktiv zu Verfügung. Viel Erfolg.



Da muß man sich ja  jetzt die Frage stellen wovon die Dimb dann mehr haben wird. Und ich denke schon das der Michael dann hinter seiner handlungen stehen wird und somit auch aktiv der Dimb zur verfügung stehen wird.


Gruß

Volker


Edith sagt : Das selbe gilt natürlich auch für mich.


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ignoriere das Urteil des BGHs und viel Erfolg bei Deinen weiteren Bemühungen.



Was hat das von Dir zitierte BGH Urteil denn mit meinen Bemühungen zu tun?

Lesen - Denken - Antworten bitte (in der Reihenfolge) ...

Für mich ist derzeit nur interessant, ob Deine Wahl überhaupt korrekt war bzw die Einladung zur MV korrekt erfolgt ist. Wenn dem nicht so ist, bist Du gar kein Mitglied des erweiterten Vorstandes. Wenn doch, dann müsste es in Richtung eines juristisch konstruktiven Misstrauensvotums gehen.


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Was hat das von Dir zitierte BGH Urteil denn mit meinen Bemühungen zu tun?
> 
> Lesen - Denken - Antworten bitte (in der Reihenfolge) ...
> 
> Für mich ist derzeit nur interessant, ob Deine Wahl überhaupt korrekt war bzw die Einladung zur MV korrekt erfolgt ist. Wenn dem nicht so ist, bist Du gar kein Mitglied des erweiterten Vorstandes. Wenn doch, dann müsste es in Richtung eines juristisch konstruktiven Misstrauensvotums gehen.


 
Michael, besorg Dir das Urteil, 
dass die Mitgliederversammlung nicht korrekt einberufen war, 
und alle Beschlüsse unrechtmäßig gefasst wurden.

Mach es einfach und quatsch nicht rum. 

Ansonsten solltest Du eher die Notvorstände unterstützen,
denn das hilft der DIMB jetzt am besten.


----------



## Becky (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Was hat das von Dir zitierte BGH Urteil denn mit meinen Bemühungen zu tun?
> 
> Lesen - Denken - Antworten bitte (in der Reihenfolge) ...
> 
> Für mich ist derzeit nur interessant, ob Deine Wahl überhaupt korrekt war bzw die Einladung zur MV korrekt erfolgt ist. Wenn dem nicht so ist, bist Du gar kein Mitglied des erweiterten Vorstandes. Wenn doch, dann müsste es in Richtung eines juristisch konstruktiven Misstrauensvotums gehen.



ES REICHT!
DU KANST GERNE IM INTERNEN FORUM RUMSTENCKERN UND DUMMES ZEUG VON DIR GEBEN. ABER LASS ES HIER! WENN DU WIRKLICH DER DIMB HELFEN WILLST DENKE MAL DARÜBER NACH. ES STEHT HIER NICHT ZUR DISKUSION OB EINE WAHL RECHTENS WAR. GEHE DEN RECHTLICHEN WEG UND HALTE DICH BIS DAHIN GESCHLOSSEN!.


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

Sabber nicht rum Becky und hör vor allem auf Leute per PN und Skype zu blästigen. Wenn bestimmte Personen nicht zum Vorstnad gehören sollten (ist noch nur anzunehmen), haben die auch nicht als solche zu agieren. Dies würde dann an der aktuellen Situation schon einiges ändern.


----------



## Becky (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Sabber nicht rum Becky und hör vor allem auf Leute per PN und Skype zu blästigen. Wenn bestimmte Personen nicht zum Vorstnad gehören sollten (ist noch nur anzunehmen), haben die auch nicht als solche zu agieren. Dies würde dann an der aktuellen Situation schon einiges ändern.



Bis jetzt belästige ich Dich nur im Forum da Du ansonsten auf meiner Ignorliste stehst und da bleibst Du auch.


----------



## fUEL (14. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Michael, besorg Dir das Urteil,
> dass die Mitgliederversammlung nicht korrekt einberufen war,
> und alle Beschlüsse unrechtmäßig gefasst wurden.
> 
> ...


 

Sorry, aber bei der Arroganz, mit der Du hier gegen Deine ehemaligen Dimb Kollegen und Andersgläubige vorgehst interessiert mich der Sachverhalt schon gar nicht mehr.

Wärest Du weiterhin Vorstand und das nach einer Wahl   gar bestätigt, würde ich so schnell austreten, wie das möglich ist. 

Du solltest  es einfach mal mit der nötigen Höflichkeit probieren, sonst hört Dir irgendwann gar Keiner mehr zu.

So einen Ton geprägt von Arroganz und Häme habe ich von Thomas, Norman etc. noch nie gehört oder gelesen und somit ist klar, wer schon aufgrund seines Verhaltens mein Vertrauen nicht bekommt.

Tret einfach ab und troll Dich.


----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bei der Arroganz, mit der Du hier gegen Deine ehemaligen Dimb Kollegen und Andersgläubige vorgehst interessiert mich der Sachverhalt schon gar nicht mehr.
> 
> Wärest Du weiterhin Vorstand und das nach einer Wahl   gar bestätigt, würde ich so schnell austreten, wie das möglich ist.
> 
> ...




Das war ja auch seinerzeit schon das problem als er Mod war. Da hat er genau das selbe abgezogen.

Wir werden ja sehen was bei der Prüfung der Einladung und somit gültigkeit des Ergebnisses der Wahl herauskommt



Gruß

Volker


----------



## wondermike (14. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bei der Arroganz, mit der Du hier gegen Deine ehemaligen Dimb Kollegen und Andersgläubige vorgehst interessiert mich der Sachverhalt schon gar nicht mehr.
> 
> Wärest Du weiterhin Vorstand und das nach einer Wahl   gar bestätigt, würde ich so schnell austreten, wie das möglich ist.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sollte er ja einfach eine Sekte aufmachen. Ich sehe das wie fUEl. Sollte es juchhu wirklich gelingen, hier die Oberhand zu behalten, ist das Thema DIMB für mich erledigt. Aber soweit muss es ja nicht kommen.


----------



## Roberino (14. Juli 2007)

Und ich dachte dem DIMB steht für "Open Trails" vorne weg und nicht das persönliche Interesse.  

Spitze, nun ist ein super Verein in die Brüche gegangen, nur weil... egal.

Ich werde meine Mitgliedschaft nicht verlängern. Ist ja wie im Kindergarten. (Meine Meinung.)

Fast aus einem ähnlichen Grund, ich bezeichne es mal als Machtgier, wäre ein Förderverein für einen Kindergarten zu bruch gegangen. Ich verstehe die Menschen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (14. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte er ja einfach eine Sekte aufmachen. Ich sehe das wie fUEl. Sollte es juchhu wirklich gelingen, hier die Oberhand zu behalten, ist das Thema DIMB für mich erledigt. Aber soweit muss es ja nicht kommen.


 

Habe auch schon mal in meinem Familienkreis darum gebeten, dem Ausdruck "Juchhu" für zuweilen "Besondere Freude" aus dem Sprachgebrauch wegen Unvereinbarkeit zu verbannen.


----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> Und ich dachte dem DIMB steht für "Open Trails" vorne weg und nicht das persönliche Interesse.
> 
> Spitze, nun ist ein super Verein in die Brüche gegangen, nur weil... egal.
> 
> ...



Damit ist dem DIMB überhaupt nicht geholfen. Man sollte erst mal abwarten wie es nach der MV aussieht. Und wenn dann doch abzusehen ist das es nicht mittragbar ist kann man die Mitgliedschaft ja immer aufgeben , aber im moment halte ich so etwas nicht für sinnvoll.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

Generell ist aber bis zur ausserordentlichen MV Zeit für alle, denen die DIMB in Ihrer grundsätzlichen Sache etwas am Herzen liegt, auch zu prüfen, ob man der Sache nicht etwas beisteuern kann, selbst wenn es nur die Anwesenheit auf der ao.MV und dort der Stimmabgabe ist. Wenn das nix hilft und man danach mit dem Weg nicht einverstanden ist, kann man dann immer noch austreten. Ich hoffe ja, dass die MV spätestens im Oktober ist (siehe Kündigungsfristen der Mitgliedschaft).

Mir wird zuweilen schon immer schlecht, wenn jemand vorschlägt, ein neues Versicherungskonzept für die Guides zu machen, bei der die Provisionsregelung über das eigene private consultingunternehmen läuft, insbesondere dann, wenn die Versicherungsverhältnisse zwischen Person (zB Guide der IG) und der Nürnberger direkt entstehen würden. Ebenso schlecht wird mir aber auch, wenn die gleiche Person dann bereits vor 2-3 Wochen öffentlich (na gut - im internen Forum) anderen Aktiven gegenüber ausdrückt, dass sie den Vorsitzenden gegenüber keine Bearbeitungsergebnisse oder Vertragsentwürfe "raus rücken möchte". Was da hinter steckt ist IMHO unerheblich - dies ist in meinen Augen eine schlichte Blockadetaktik gegenüber dem damals noch geschäftsführenden Vorstand gewesen. Das ist auch kein Gesabbel, wie bei manch einem anderen, Nachweise würde ich geeigneten Personen zukommen lassen können (falls nötig). 



fUEL schrieb:


> Habe auch schon mal in meinem Familienkreis darum gebeten, dem Ausdruck "Juchhu" für zuweilen "Besondere Freude" aus dem Sprachgebrauch wegen Unvereinbarkeit zu verbannen.



   

Ich erschrecke zuweilen auch, wenn jemand diesen Ausdruck gebrauchen sollte ...


----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2007)

Ich möchte meinen Aufkleber haben!!! Hab schon 3 Mails rausgeschickt!


----------



## Becky (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Generell ist aber bis zur ausserordentlichen MV Zeit für alle, denen die DIMB in Ihrer grundsätzlichen Sache etwas am Herzen liegt, auch zu prüfen, ob man der Sache nicht etwas beisteuern kann, selbst wenn es nur die Anwesenheit auf der ao.MV und dort der Stimmabgabe ist. Wenn das nix hilft und man danach mit dem Weg nicht einverstanden ist, kann man dann immer noch austreten. Ich hoffe ja, dass die MV spätestens im Oktober ist (siehe Kündigungsfristen der Mitgliedschaft).
> 
> Mir wird zuweilen schon immer schlecht, wenn jemand vorschlägt, ein neues Versicherungskonzept für die Guides zu machen, bei der die Provisionsregelung über das eigene private consultingunternehmen läuft, insbesondere dann, wenn die Versicherungsverhältnisse zwischen Person (zB Guide der IG) und der Nürnberger direkt entstehen würden. Ebenso schlecht wird mir aber auch, wenn die gleiche Person dann bereits vor 2-3 Wochen öffentlich (na gut - im internen Forum) anderen Aktiven gegenüber ausdrückt, dass sie den Vorsitzenden gegenüber keine Bearbeitungsergebnisse oder Vertragsentwürfe "raus rücken möchte". Was da hinter steckt ist IMHO unerheblich - dies ist in meinen Augen eine schlichte Blockadetaktik gegenüber dem damals noch geschäftsführenden Vorstand gewesen. Das ist auch kein Gesabbel, wie bei manch einem anderen, Nachweise würde ich geeigneten Personen zukommen lassen können (falls nötig).
> 
> ...




Mir drengt sich aber eine andere Frage auf. Warum hast Du nicht schon voher angefangen zu schreien. Es ist nun mal tatsache das der Vorstand zurückgetreten ist und Martin sich nicht als Vorsitzender berufen fühlt.
Warum hast Du nicht schon losgeschriehen als im Forum die ersten Rücktritsforderungen laut wurden? Da gibt es keinen Splash der sich inbrünstig gegen die Anschuldigungen stellt.
Oder ist es jetzt deine Art um den Vorstand zu trauern. Ich kann Deine sehr späte Reaktion nicht verstehen, oder bist Du jetzt das Sprachrohr derer die gegangen sind? 
Mit dieser Stimmungsmache schadest Du nicht nur Dir sondern auch der DIMB. 
Aber vielleicht ist das auch Deine Absicht und ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg dabei.
Und darüber sollten mal alle hier nachdenken.


----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

Becky schrieb:


> Mir drengt sich aber eine andere Frage auf. Warum hast Du nicht schon voher angefangen zu schreien. Es ist nun mal tatsache das der Vorstand zurückgetreten ist und Martin sich nicht als Vorsitzender berufen fühlt.
> Warum hast Du nicht schon losgeschriehen als im Forum die ersten Rücktritsforderungen laut wurden? Da gibt es keinen Splash der sich inbrünstig gegen die Anschuldigungen stellt.
> Oder ist es jetzt deine Art um den Vorstand zu trauern. Ich kann Deine sehr späte Reaktion nicht verstehen, oder bist Du jetzt das Sprachrohr derer die gegangen sind?
> Mit dieser Stimmungsmache schadest Du nicht nur Dir sondern auch der DIMB.
> ...




Amen ...


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

Becky schrieb:


> Mir drengt sich aber eine andere Frage auf. Warum hast Du nicht schon voher angefangen zu schreien. Es ist nun mal tatsache das der Vorstand zurückgetreten ist und Martin sich nicht als Vorsitzender berufen fühlt.
> Warum hast Du nicht schon losgeschriehen als im Forum die ersten Rücktritsforderungen laut wurden? Da gibt es keinen Splash der sich inbrünstig gegen die Anschuldigungen stellt.
> Oder ist es jetzt deine Art um den Vorstand zu trauern. Ich kann Deine sehr späte Reaktion nicht verstehen, oder bist Du jetzt das Sprachrohr derer die gegangen sind?
> Mit dieser Stimmungsmache schadest Du nicht nur Dir sondern auch der DIMB.
> ...



Warum stellst Du die Frage hier noch mal, wo ich doch bereits im internen Bereich bereits um 16:44 geantwortet habe? Soll ich den Beitrag auch hier noch mal rein kopieren?

Ich habe bereits länger gewarnt und um vorsicht gebeten. Leider ist aber die Situation eingetreten, vor der ich gewarnt hatte. Um meine Nerven zu schonen, hab ich natürlich nicht mehr alles aus dem internen Bereich mit bekommen, da ich mich auch von fast allen Tätigkeiten verabschiedet hatte, bis die Stelle des Marketingreferenten neu besetzt wird.


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

Becky schrieb:


> Mir drengt sich aber eine andere Frage auf. Warum hast Du nicht schon voher angefangen zu schreien. Es ist nun mal tatsache das der Vorstand zurückgetreten ist und Martin sich nicht als Vorsitzender berufen fühlt.
> Warum hast Du nicht schon losgeschriehen als im Forum die ersten Rücktritsforderungen laut wurden? Da gibt es keinen Splash der sich inbrünstig gegen die Anschuldigungen stellt.
> Oder ist es jetzt deine Art um den Vorstand zu trauern. Ich kann Deine sehr späte Reaktion nicht verstehen, oder bist Du jetzt das Sprachrohr derer die gegangen sind?
> Mit dieser Stimmungsmache schadest Du nicht nur Dir sondern auch der DIMB.
> ...



Also ehrlich gesagt, habe ich hier nur noch Hoffnung für die DIMB, wenn es kontrovers bleibt! Kontroversen müssen nicht verhindern, dass es konstruktiv wird. Für mich persönlich sind sie (in einem gewissen Maße!) sogar notwendig! Ich hoffe, der Misstrauensantrag wird gestellt und dass ich zur außerordentlichen MV kommen kann!


----------



## wondermike (14. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, der Misstrauensantrag wird gestellt



Das sollte ja nun nicht das Problem sein. Wahrscheinlich gibt es da eine Schlange bei der Abgabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> ...
> Mir wird zuweilen schon immer schlecht, wenn jemand vorschlägt, ein neues Versicherungskonzept für die Guides zu machen, bei der die Provisionsregelung über das eigene private consultingunternehmen läuft, insbesondere dann, wenn die Versicherungsverhältnisse zwischen Person (zB Guide der IG) und der Nürnberger direkt entstehen würden.
> ...


 
Ist gibt derzeit kein Versicherungskonzept zwischen der DIMB und der Nürnberger.
*Und es wird nie ein Versicherungskonzept zwischen DIMB und Nürnberger hinsichtlich der DIMB IGs und den ggf. zukünftigen DIMB IG Scouts geben.*
Dafür ist die Vereinsversicherung über die ARAG-Sportversicherung gegenüber der Nürnberger (und wahrscheinlich aller restlichen Versicherungen in Deutschland) unschlagbar günstig.

Es wäre nett, wenn wir bei den Fakten bleiben.


----------



## Mack_21 (14. Juli 2007)

um weiteres negatives image von der dimb fernzuhalten bitte ich euch im internen forum weiter zu schreiben und die mods bitte ich den thread dann zu schließen (wenn ich das rechtlich darf... also bitte nicht mit 1000 paragraphen antworten wieso das nicht möglich ist)... denn das gehört nicht in die öffentlichkeit!!!

DANKE!!!


----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ist gibt derzeit kein Versicherungskonzept zwischen der DIMB und der Nürnberger.
> *Und es wird nie ein Versicherungskonzept zwischen DIMB und Nürnberger hinsichtlich der DIMB IGs und den ggf. zukünftigen DIMB IG Scouts geben.*
> Dafür ist die Vereinsversicherung über die ARAG-Sportversicherung gegenüber der Nürnberger (und wahrscheinlich aller restlichen Versicherungen in Deutschland) unschlagbar günstig.
> 
> Es wäre nett, wenn wir bei den Fakten bleiben.





Es hat doch aber den anschein das so etwas trotz allem geplant war oder in den Raum geworfen worden ist ( Ob als fast fertige sache mag mal dahingestellt sein ) . Ich kann / und will mir nicht vorstellen das diese Sache einfach nur so aus der Luft gegriffen wurde. 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

OK .. ich hatte mich in der Wahl des audrucks vertan. Sorry dafür. Es ging ja um die Guide-Versicherung der DIMB Guides über die Nürnberger, welches bis vor kurzem noch zur Debatte stand. Oder wie würdest Du das nennen (nur damit wir vom gleichen reden)? Ich habe es mal Konzept genannt, da es ja noch nicht abgesegnet oder gar ganz fertig war. Die Vorsitzenden haben ja bereits Ende Juni die Verträge haben wollen ...

Ob das jetzt noch kommen soll oder nicht, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Ich bin schliesslich kein Hellseher oder habe es eingefädelt.


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> um weiteres negatives image von der dimb fernzuhalten bitte ich euch im internen forum weiter zu schreiben und die mods bitte ich den thread dann zu schließen (wenn ich das rechtlich darf... also bitte nicht mit 1000 paragraphen antworten wieso das nicht möglich ist)... denn das gehört nicht in die öffentlichkeit!!!



und ich bitte die mods den thread auf keinen Fall zu schließen! Wenigstens hier bekomme ich ein paar Infos!


----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> um weiteres negatives image von der dimb fernzuhalten bitte ich euch im internen forum weiter zu schreiben und die mods bitte ich den thread dann zu schließen (wenn ich das rechtlich darf... also bitte nicht mit 1000 paragraphen antworten wieso das nicht möglich ist)... denn das gehört nicht in die öffentlichkeit!!!
> 
> DANKE!!!




Das fänd ich nicht so sinnvoll , jetzt haben eh schon fast alle gesehen was abläuft also kann die Öffentlichkeit ja auch das Ende dieser Diskusion sehen.

Und Schließen das ist mal wieder Typisch , es wird wieder etwas gesagt was einigen nicht passt und dann soll direkt wieder geschlossen werden nur um nicht weiter nachfragen zu können. ( meine sichtweise )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mack_21 (14. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und ich bitte die mods den thread auf keinen Fall zu schließen! Wenigstens hier bekomme ich ein paar Infos!



die bekommst du als mitglied (meines wissens) auch im internen bereich... nur das restliche mountainbike deutschland nicht 



icke1 schrieb:


> Und Schließen das ist mal wieder Typisch , es wird wieder etwas gesagt was einigen nicht passt und dann soll direkt wieder geschlossen werden nur um nicht weiter nachfragen zu können. ( meine sichtweise )



da ich zu keiner der beiden parteien stehe, ist mir egal was hier über wen auch immer gesagt wird. nachgefragt kann auch im internen bereich werden somit passt deine sichtweise nicht wirklich. wie gesagt hier geht es um das image der dimb. um weitere austritte zu vermeiden bzw. leute nicht abzuschrecken die am überlegen waren einzutreten.
so ein streit wie hier gehört nicht in ein öffentliches forum, oder gehst du wenn du streit in deiner familie hast auf den marktplatz um das auszudiskutieren?


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Generell ist aber bis zur ausserordentlichen MV Zeit für alle, denen die DIMB in Ihrer grundsätzlichen Sache etwas am Herzen liegt, auch zu prüfen, ob man der Sache nicht etwas beisteuern kann, selbst wenn es nur die Anwesenheit auf der ao.MV und dort der Stimmabgabe ist. Wenn das nix hilft und man danach mit dem Weg nicht einverstanden ist, kann man dann immer noch austreten. Ich hoffe ja, dass die MV spätestens im Oktober ist (siehe Kündigungsfristen der Mitgliedschaft).


 
So ! 




Splash schrieb:


> Mir wird zuweilen schon immer schlecht, wenn jemand vorschlägt, ein neues Versicherungskonzept für die Guides zu machen, bei der die Provisionsregelung über das eigene private consultingunternehmen läuft, insbesondere dann, wenn die Versicherungsverhältnisse zwischen Person (zB Guide der IG) und der Nürnberger direkt entstehen würden. Ebenso schlecht wird mir aber auch, wenn die gleiche Person dann bereits vor 2-3 Wochen öffentlich (na gut - im internen Forum) anderen Aktiven gegenüber ausdrückt, dass sie den Vorsitzenden gegenüber keine Bearbeitungsergebnisse oder Vertragsentwürfe "raus rücken möchte".


 
Das Konzept ist ja durchaus zu hinterfragen,aber bis vor ~ 3 Monaten hatten die Guides -entgegen den Aussagen des Vorstands- keinerlei Versicherungsschutz.Fand ich auch nicht nett.



Splash schrieb:


> Was da hinter steckt ist IMHO unerheblich - ....



Seh ich anders.Mich würden die Bewegründe schon interssieren.Wären sie sooo unerheblich hätts sie vermutlich nicht gegeben .




Splash schrieb:


> Das ist auch kein Gesabbel, wie bei manch einem anderen, Nachweise würde ich geeigneten Personen zukommen lassen können (falls nötig).



Wie eignet man sich denn als Person ?



Mal generell : Es mag ja auch durchaus sinnvoll sein ein Internes Forum zu haben,weil s ja nun mal dem Fortschritt einer Diskussion nicht immer dienlich ist, wenn 100 te mehr oder weniger qualifiziert mit diskutieren. ABER : Entweder werden die Sachen dann erst mal gar nicht nach außen gereicht ,bis die Verhandlungssache spruchreif ist (wohlgemerkt spruchreif und NICHT schon beschlossen) oder man haut gleich alles ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste raus.
So wie´s hier in den letzten Tagen läuft ,hat man den Eindruck das alles Wichtige hinter den Kulissen abläuft. Wenn dann der "normale" Dimbo Sachen denkt (oder - wie weiter oben- schreibt) wie " Macht was Ihr wollt;macht Ihr ja sowieso" kann ich das nachvollziehen.
Interna s stückchenweise raus zu hauen nur um seiner jeweiligen Opposition einen rein zu würgen,halte ich für falsch. Ich find s eh schon traurig genug das wir nicht mal nen Vorstand haben ,aber scheinbar schon 2 Lager, die sich auch noch öffentlich angiften  

Zur Person von Juchu :
Ich kann hier in diesem Thread so richtig nix finden was ihn für mich abqualifizieren müsste.Wenn ich hier so massiv angefeindet würde,wäre mein Ton schon längst ein anderer. Was er als Moderator oder IG ler gemacht hat weiß ich nicht und kann ich nicht beurteilen.Was hier sehe ist das er die Sache zumindest voran treibt und das ist bis zur MV für mich primär das was zählt.

Helmut und Tillman mögen mich korrigieren wenn ich mich irre,aber er ist doch "nur" der Marketingmann,oder? D.h.  weder vor noch nach der MV, kann er doch weder Gutes oder Schlechtes machen ,weil es vorher kein Vorstand gibt der seine Sachen absegnen könnte und nachher der Vorstand das letzte Wort hätte.  
Wenn mir jetzt einer mit Nummer kommt, Juchu habe den Vorstand alleine abgesägt,darf er sich von mir schon mal ausgelacht fühlen.

Gruß M


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> die bekommst du als mitglied (meines wissens) auch im internen bereich... nur das restliche mountainbike deutschland nicht



Der Interne Bereich ist Wissens nur den Aktiven vorbehalten.
Wäre aber bestimmt sinnvoll einen Bereich zu haben, zu dem nur DIMB Mitglieder Zugang haben.Den gibt s aber meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## Mack_21 (14. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Der Interne Bereich ist Wissens nur den Aktiven vorbehalten.
> Wäre aber bestimmt sinnvoll einen Bereich zu haben, zu dem nur DIMB Mitglieder Zugang haben.Den gibt s aber meines Wissens nicht.



das wusste ich nicht. ich dachte es wäre da so geregelt wie im internen bereich des racing teams, dort haben auch nur mitglieder "zutritt"... sollte es so sein wie es M::::: schildert, dann den thread bitte nicht schließen.


----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> das wusste ich nicht. ich dachte es wäre da so geregelt wie im internen bereich des racing teams, dort haben auch nur mitglieder "zutritt"... sollte es so sein wie es M::::: schildert, dann den thread bitte nicht schließen.





 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> das wusste ich nicht. ich dachte es wäre da so geregelt wie im internen bereich des racing teams, dort haben auch nur mitglieder "zutritt"... sollte es so sein wie es M::::: schildert, dann den thread bitte nicht schließen.



*STIRNKLATSCH* Hab ich anders verstanden.
Das Problem bei der Verlagerung in den Teanbereich ist: Da haben meines Wissens nur die IDRT Mitglieder und nicht automatisch alle DIMB Mitglieder. Die IT Versierteren mögen mich da korrigieren


----------



## drSchwoab (14. Juli 2007)

Es gibt grundsätzlich zwei "nichtöffentliche" Bereiche: Der eine ist "DIMB intern" für den Vorstand und die Leiter der IG´s und "Racing Team intern" für die Mitglieder des Racing Teams.


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

Also gibt s keinen Bereich nur für DIMB MITGLIEDER,in den alle rein kommen,oder ?


----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Also gibt s keinen Bereich nur für DIMB MITGLIEDER,in den alle rein kommen,oder ?




So ist es  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## 4XRacerPB (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo M:::::: bist auch in nordenau?
interessant wie einige leute doch zeit und energie aufwenden um andere persönlich anzugreifen und die Sache worum es geht zu vernachlässigen.
Wer sich jetzt angesprochen fühlt sollte doch mal nachdenken ob er sich nicht selber disqualifiziert hat hier weiter mitzureden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Hallo M:::::: bist auch in nordenau?!


JO !


4XRacerPB schrieb:


> interessant wie einige leute doch zeit und energie aufwenden um andere persönlich anzugreifen und die Sache worum es geht zu vernachlässigen.
> Wer sich jetzt angesprochen fühlt sollte doch mal nachdenken ob er sich nicht selber disqualifiziert hat hier weiter mitzureden!


Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen das direkt unter die Frage an mich schreibst ?


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> OK .. ich hatte mich in der Wahl des audrucks vertan. Sorry dafür. *Es ging ja um die Guide-Versicherung der DIMB Guides über die Nürnberger,* welches bis vor kurzem noch zur Debatte stand. Oder wie würdest Du das nennen (nur damit wir vom gleichen reden)? Ich habe es mal Konzept genannt, da es ja noch nicht abgesegnet oder gar ganz fertig war. Die Vorsitzenden haben ja bereits Ende Juni die Verträge haben wollen ...
> 
> Ob das jetzt noch kommen soll oder nicht, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Ich bin schliesslich kein Hellseher oder habe es eingefädelt.


 
Das ist aber was ganz was Anderes.
Zur Entwicklung dieses Konzeptes für die kommerzielle Guides wurde ich explizit vom Ex-Vorstand aufgefordert.

Michael, Michael, Du schmeißt aber schon jetzt alles durch einandern.
Sachlich bei den Fakten bleiben oder nachfragen.

Die Rahmengruppenverträge mit der Nürnberger regeln Vorteilsprogramm (Rabattierungen und spezielle Deckungskonzepte) für die Mitglieder der DIMB. Da die einzelnen Unternehmen der Nürnberger Versicherungsgruppe leider nicht alle gleich schnell arbeiten, liegen mir immer noch nicht alle Verträge vor. Zz. war mit dem Ex-Vorstand vereinbart worden, dass ich erst abwarte, und wenn alle Verträge vollständig vorliegen, diese an die Geschäftsstelle zu übersenden.

Da die DIMB keine Vorstand mehr hat, müssen wir max bis zum 31.10.2007 warten.

Dies ist um so ärgerlicher, als dass die Nürnberger mir gestern vorsichtig signalisiert hat, sie könne sich trotz der Dopingskandale ein zukünftiges generelles Sponsoring der DIMB vorstellen.

Mit weiteren Sponsoren bin ich zz. handelseinig geworden,
drei große Sponsoren stehen in der Pipeline.

Dies alles in einem finanziellen Umfang, von dem die DIMB immer geträumt hat.
Ich habe mir hinsichtlich meiner Arbeit als Marketingreferent nichts vorzuwerfen, ganz im Gegenteil:

Diese Vorteile in dieser Größenordnung für die DIMB und ihre Mitglieder sind noch nie in der 17-jährigen Geschichte initiiert worden.
Von keinem meiner Amtsvorgänger und von keinem Vorstand.

Leider muss die DIMB warten bis ihr neuer Vorstand aufgestellt ist und ob dieser die vorliegenden und zukünftigen Sponsorenverträge unterschreiben und nutzen will.

Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit.
Wer mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen will,
dem stehe ich per PN, E-Mail, Telefon und SKYPE zur Verfügung.

Wir sehen uns hier wieder, wenn der Notvorstand bestellt worden ist.

VG Martin


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

Warum issn der Link in Deiner Signatur nicht aktiv ?


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Warum issn der Link in Deiner Signatur nicht aktiv ?


 
Oh, sorry, das ist kein Link. Ich hatte in den alten Text reingeschrieben.
Ich mach mal eben die Unterstriche weg. Danke für den Hinweis. 

Bei dem Theater hier wird man noch Link-blind. 

VG MArtin


----------



## 4XRacerPB (14. Juli 2007)

dann sehen wir uns!
nein war nicht an dich gerichtet!


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> dann sehen wir uns!
> nein war nicht an dich gerichtet!



Dann is ja gut  Bis in 14 Tagen!


----------



## arkonis (14. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns hier wieder, wenn der Notvorstand bestellt worden ist.
> 
> VG Martin


 
würde ich dir auch raten, denn es ist schon seltsam wenn jemand so viel Aktivität zeigt wo es eben nicht angebracht ist und der falsche Zeitpunkt ist, zudem von einem der aktuell nicht gerade der beliebteste ist und das schon als Moderator nicht war. Das wirkt befremdlich und ist nicht glaubhaft, eben schadet nur.

Für mich zählt nur die Aussage und die Aufstellung am Ende der Diskussion und das was die leute mir erzählen die ich auch kenne.
Ansonsten wollte ich eigendlich nur fragen was mit "privatwirtschaftlich-kommerziellen Strukturen aufgebauten Verbandes" gemeint ist, was scheinbar der eigendliche konflikt doch ist.


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> würde ich dir auch raten.



Was sind das für Töne !?


arkonis schrieb:


> Für mich zählt nur die Aussage und die Aufstellung am Ende der Diskussion und das was die leute mir erzählen die ich auch kenne.
> Ansonsten wollte ich eigendlich nur fragen was mit "privatwirtschaftlich-kommerziellen Strukturen aufgebauten Verbandes" gemeint ist, was scheinbar der eigendliche konflikt doch ist.



Frag doch die Leute die Du kennst


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Das Konzept ist ja durchaus zu hinterfragen,aber bis vor ~ 3 Monaten hatten die Guides -entgegen den Aussagen des Vorstands- keinerlei Versicherungsschutz.Fand ich auch nicht nett.


Das ist falsch. Die Guides waren versichert. Was nicht so 100% war, war dass ggf die Vorstände selber haftbar gemacht werden könnten. Das jetzt im Detail zu erklären wäre mir aber zuviel Text. Ich hoffe, dass Dir das als Info reicht?



M::::: schrieb:


> Seh ich anders.Mich würden die Bewegründe schon interssieren.Wären sie sooo unerheblich hätts sie vermutlich nicht gegeben .


Dann müsste der Herr Nettersheim diese halt offen legen. Grundsätzlich ist es in meinen Augen unerheblich, welche Gründe dahinter stecken. Jemand, der eine solche Blockadetaktik betreibt, blockiert den Vorstand eines Vereines in nicht unerheblicher Weise. Dies alleine ist für mich schon Grund genug für ein Misstrauensvotum. Ob dies reicht, muss man aber noch klären ...



M::::: schrieb:


> Wie eignet man sich denn als Person ?


Da dies komplette Themen aus dem internen Bereich sind, würde ich die nicht jedem zur Verfügung stellen würden. Sonst könnte man das interne Forum gleich öffenen (womit ich übrigens kein Problem hätte). Geeignet wäre für mich jede Person, die dies prüfen sollte. Wenn es soweit kommen sollte, auch die Mitgliedschaft, die über ein Misstrauensvotum entscheiden müsste. Das wäre aber nur ein Punkt daraus ...



M::::: schrieb:


> Wenn mir jetzt einer mit Nummer kommt, Juchu habe den Vorstand alleine abgesägt,darf er sich von mir schon mal ausgelacht fühlen.


Der Vorstand ist zurückgetreten. Die Frage ist wohl eher, wie es mit der DIMB weiter geht.



juchhu schrieb:


> Das ist aber was ganz was Anderes.
> Zur Entwicklung dieses Konzeptes für die kommerzielle Guides wurde ich explizit vom Ex-Vorstand aufgefordert.
> 
> Michael, Michael, Du schmeißt aber schon jetzt alles durch einandern.
> Sachlich bei den Fakten bleiben oder nachfragen.



Es ging dann eben um die Versicherung der freien Guides - OK - das war aber auch nicht der Punkt, sondern ein Beispiel. 
Es ging wohl eher darum, dass die Provisionen dafür über Dein "Consulting-Unternehmen" laufen sollten und dies an sich in meinen Augen suspekt ist. Vor allem dann, wenn derjenige den Vorständen die Einsicht in die Verträge verweigert.

Aber solte das da nicht schon fast final sein, nachdem Du ja so schön angekündigt hast:


juchhu schrieb:


> Kurz um, die Nürnberg haben wir im Sack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (14. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Helmut und Tillman mögen mich korrigieren wenn ich mich irre,aber er ist doch "nur" der Marketingmann,oder? D.h.  weder vor noch nach der MV, kann er doch weder Gutes oder Schlechtes machen ,weil es vorher kein Vorstand gibt der seine Sachen absegnen könnte und nachher der Vorstand das letzte Wort hätte.



Warum sollte ich Dich korrigieren? Die Satzung sieht einen Vorstand im Sinne von § 26 BGB vor, der aus dem 1. bis 3. Vorsitzenden besteht. Dann gibt es noch den geschäftsführenden Vorstand, dem zusätzlich zu den drei Vorgenannten noch der Finanzreferent angehört. Die vier Vorgenannten und alle anderen Mandatsträger wie z. B. der MV bilden den erweiterten Vorstand. Und falls man mit der Arbeit einzelner oder mehrerer oder aller Mitglieder des Vorstands nicht einverstanden ist (Kritik ist ja legitim, wenn sie sachlich bleibt), kann in der Satzung nachgelesen werden, wie Vorstände von der Mitgliederversammlung (und sonst niemandem) demokratisch gewählt oder abgewählt werden. Ich hoffe, damit zur Allgemeinbildung meinen Beitrag geleistet zu haben ;-)


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> würde ich dir auch raten, denn es ist schon seltsam wenn jemand so viel Aktivität zeigt wo es eben nicht angebracht ist und der falsche Zeitpunkt ist, zudem von einem der aktuell nicht gerade der beliebteste ist und das schon als Moderator nicht war. Das wirkt befremdlich und ist nicht glaubhaft, eben schadet nur.
> 
> Für mich zählt nur die Aussage und die Aufstellung am Ende der Diskussion und das was die leute mir erzählen die ich auch kenne.
> *Ansonsten wollte ich eigendlich nur fragen was mit "privatwirtschaftlich-kommerziellen Strukturen aufgebauten Verbandes*" gemeint ist, was scheinbar der eigendliche konflikt doch ist.


 
Ein subversiver Vorwurf des Ex-Vorstandes an mich.
Ich hatte angeboten, dass wir keine schmutzige Wäsche in der Öffentlichkeit waschen, und wir nicht über die Versäumnisse und Fehlverhalten des Ex-Vorstandes sprechen.
Leider wollen sie mich als Königsmörder darstellen.

Es geht um das Quo vadis DIMB Konzept, welches Ideen von 17 Aktiven der DIMB beinhaltet, die ich von Dezember 2006 bis Juni 2007 aufgeschrieben habe und am 17.06.2007 im internen DIMB-Forum veröffentlicht habe.
(Das Konzept wurde am WE 15.-16.06.2007 geschrieben.)

In dieses Konzept sind klassische Methoden der Privatwirtschaft eingeflossen, was

die Organisationstruktur der DIMB angeht, insbesondere das bisherige Fehlen der IG-Definition in der Satzung
das Mangement der DIMB (Struktur: Bund, Land, IG), die Abteilungen Breitensport, IBC DIMB Racing Team, Ausbildung etc.
die Kommunikationsoragnisation: eigenes Forum für DIMB-Mitglieder, eigenes WIKI zur Dokumentation aller Projektstände, regelmäßige SKYPE-Konferenzen statt wie in der Vergangenheit teuere Telekom-Konferenzen.
Regelmäßige Infos an die Mitglieder
4x-jährliche DIMB Trail News mit aktuellen Rennberichten vom IDRT, News, Touren und Aktionen aus den IGs, OPEN TRAIL Aktionen etc.
professionelle Öffentlichkeits- und PR-Arbeit durch eine externe Agentur
professionelles Sponsoring mit Entwicklung der Marke DIMB
Outgesourceter Teamshop für die Bekleidungsartikel für das IDRT und die DIMos, also professioneller Teamshop mit 24 Stunden Abwicklung und Lagerwirtschaft, Umtausch und Reklamationsrecht wie in anderen I-Net-Webshops, erhebliche Preisvorteile für Mitglieder
Anbieten von Vorteilspaketen der Sponsoren für Mitglieder
und, und, und
Witzigerweise sind die beiden 1. und 2. Vorsitzenden die eigentlichen Initiatoren der Quo vadis DIMB Konzepts.

Als der Vorstand im März 2007 in Bärnfels von der Mitgliederversammlung für weitere drei Jahre einstimmig wiedergewählt wurden, und die Wahl angenommen hatten, richteten der 1. und 2. Vorsitzende sinngemäß folgende Worte an die Mitgliederversammlung:

"Wir sind zwar nun für drei Jahre bestätigt worden, sollte sich nicht in diesem Jahr entscheidend etwas ändern, dann werden wir nächstes Jahr zurücktreten." 

Es ist traurig, dass dies offenbar nur hohle Phrasen waren.
Sonst hätten viele sich die Arbeit an dem Quo vadis DIMB Konzept sparen können.

VG Martin


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Die Guides waren versichert. Was nicht so 100% war, war dass ggf die Vorstände selber haftbar gemacht werden könnten. Das jetzt im Detail zu erklären wäre mir aber zuviel Text. Ich hoffe, dass Dir das als Info reicht?



Ich meine die Guides,respektive die "Tourenleiter" der IG s und die waren nicht versichert. 





Splash schrieb:


> Dann müsste der Herr Nettersheim diese halt offen legen. Grundsätzlich ist es in meinen Augen unerheblich, welche Gründe dahinter stecken. Jemand, der eine solche Blockadetaktik betreibt, blockiert den Vorstand eines Vereines in nicht unerheblicher Weise. Dies alleine ist für mich schon Grund genug für ein Misstrauensvotum. Ob dies reicht, muss man aber noch klären ...:



Das hatter ja nu erklärt.




Splash schrieb:


> Da dies komplette Themen aus dem internen Bereich sind, würde ich die nicht jedem zur Verfügung stellen würden. Sonst könnte man das interne Forum gleich öffenen (womit ich übrigens kein Problem hätte).



Genau das meine ich: Entweder bleibt das interne auch intern oder nicht .Orakelhafte Hinweise auf interne Foren erzeugen nur Befremdlichkeit  



Splash schrieb:


> Geeignet wäre für mich jede Person, die dies prüfen sollte. Wenn es soweit kommen sollte, auch die Mitgliedschaft, die über ein Misstrauensvotum entscheiden müsste. Das wäre aber nur ein Punkt daraus ...


 
Den Satz versteh ich grad nicht. Wer soll was prüfen?
Die Mitglieder sollen dann wg. eines Mißtrauensvotums Einblick in s Interne bekommen ?Und was soll das bringen,wenn da eh andauernd Beiträge gelöscht worden sind?Unter anderem ja auch Deine?


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

@ Helmut 
Wie immer muss ich noch ala JURISTISCHFÜRDOOFE nachfragen : Der Marketingmann kann also ohne Einverständnis des Vorstands nix bindendes bewirken,oder ?


----------



## Silent (14. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> @ Helmut
> Wie immer muss ich noch ala JURISTISCHFÜRDOOFE nachfragen : Der Marketingmann kann also ohne Einverständnis des Vorstands nix bindendes bewirken,oder ?


Richtig, daher heißt es ja auch *geschäftsführender* Vorstand


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

Gut ! Dann versteh ich den ganzen Mißtrauens-Aufriss hier um Juchu hier nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Ich meine die Guides,respektive die "Tourenleiter" der IG s und die waren nicht versichert.


Sie waren und sind versichert, sofern sie ans Office entsprechend gemeldet waren.



M::::: schrieb:


> Der Marketingmann kann also ohne Einverständnis des Vorstands nix bindendes bewirken,oder ?


In der Theorie nicht, in der Praxis kann man aber durch gezieltes Streuen von Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit Durck ausüben, wenn man damit den Anschein erweckt, die noch laufenden Verhandlungen wären schon so gut wie abgeschlossen. Das ist hier u.a. geschehen.


----------



## HelmutK (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Da dies komplette Themen aus dem internen Bereich sind, würde ich die nicht jedem zur Verfügung stellen würden. Sonst könnte man das interne Forum gleich öffenen (womit ich übrigens kein Problem hätte).



Das berühmte - oder sollte man mittlerweile berüchtigte "interne Forum" der DIMB, aus dem Mitgliedern und der Öffentlichkeit ab und zu - ich meine nicht Dich - kleine Happen zugeworfen werden. Das sollte man (wer auch immer dafür momentan zuständig ist) in der Tat allen Mitgliedern der DIMB zugänglich machen, wenn man nicht den Eindruck erwecken will, daß dieses "interne Forum" zur Organisation von Seilschaften in der DIMB benutzt wird. 

Als Mitglied, das keinen Zugang zu diesem Forum hat, habe ich mit diesem "internen Forum" mittlerweile ein gravierendes Problem. Um es einmal überspitzt zu formulieren: man könnte es in seiner aktuellen Ausprägung möglicherweise sogar als eine rechtswidrige und gegen die Satzung verstoßende Einrichtung betrachten. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, nehmen an diesem "internen Forum" nicht nur Mitglieder des Vorstands teil, sondern auch Mitglieder, wobei hier angemerkt sei, daß die Satzung nicht zwischen Aktiven und sonstigen Mitgliedern unterscheidet. Die Rechte der Mitglieder werden ausschließlich über die Mitgliederversammlung wahrgenommen, zu alle Mitglieder einzuladen sind und an der, wenn sie wollen, auch alle Mitglieder teilnehmen können (den Fall des Mitgliederentscheids klammere ich hier mal aus). Mir wurde auch zugezwitschert, daß in diesem "internen Forum" sogar Beschlüsse, Abstimmungen u. ä. gelaufen sein sollen - ich will mal hoffen, daß dies eine Fehlinformation war. Vielleicht sollte sich jeder Teilnehmer dieses "internen Forum" mal die Frage stellen, warum er dort Zugang hat, dort Beiträge posten darf, Informationen erhält und was auch immer dort gemacht wird und warum "normale" Mitglieder davon ausgeschlossen werden. Aus der mir bekannten Satzung kann eine solche Ungleichbehandlung jedenfalls nicht hergeleitet werden.


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sie waren und sind versichert, sofern sie ans Office entsprechend gemeldet waren..



NEIN ! Sie waren es nicht. Die damalige Regelung war juristisch gesehen eher ein Lippenbekenntnis.Da ich mir immer (s.o.)  die Juristerei noch mal für Doofe erklären lasse,gab es bei der Aussage des gefragten Volljuristen keinen Interpretationspielraum. 
Aber is ja auch wurscht.



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> In der Theorie nicht, in der Praxis kann man aber durch gezieltes Streuen von Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit Durck ausüben, wenn man damit den Anschein erweckt, die noch laufenden Verhandlungen wären schon so gut wie abgeschlossen. Das ist hier u.a. geschehen.



Mag ja alles sein. De facto kann und konnte doch Juchu ohne den Vorstand aber nichts machen,oder ?
Ob sich wer warum welchem Druck beugt oder nicht liegt ja an jedem selber.


----------



## HelmutK (14. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> @ Helmut
> Wie immer muss ich noch ala JURISTISCHFÜRDOOFE nachfragen : Der Marketingmann kann also ohne Einverständnis des Vorstands nix bindendes bewirken,oder ?



Richtig verstanden - nur der Vorstand im Sinne von § 26 BGB, der aus dem 1. bis 3. Vorsitzenden besteht (bzw. bestand) kann für die DIMB bindende Erklärungen abgeben, Verträge abschließen und Verfügungen treffen.

@Silent - der geschäftsführende Vorstand umfaßt auch den Finanzreferenten, letzterer darf das Vorgenannte aber nicht.


----------



## Silent (14. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sie waren und sind versichert, sofern sie ans Office entsprechend gemeldet waren.


Das ist wieder nur die halbe Wahrheit.

Nicht umsonst gab es stundenlange Gespräche bezüglich der unzufrieden stellenden Versicherung für die Guides.

Definitiv stand die Falschaussage des Vorstandes im Raum, dass eine Grundversicherung bestehen würde und darüber hinaus die private Haftpflichtversicherung für eventuelle nicht gedeckte Schäden eintritt.
Nachdem sich diese Aussage als Falsch herausgestellt hat, ist man in hektisches Agieren verfallen um schnellstmöglich eine zufriedenstellende Lösung zu finden.

Das der Vorstand die offensichtlich falsche Aussage nicht an alle Biketreffleiter und IG-Guides kommuniziert hat, habe ich ihm damals auch vorgeworfen.

Thomas B. hatte meines Wissens nach mehrere Wochen zusammen mit Helmut K. versucht einen Versicherungsschutz für die Guides auszuarbeiten der den aktuellen rechtlichen Ansprüchen genügt.

Helmut möge mich korrigieren falls etwas falsch daran ist.


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Richtig verstanden - nur der Vorstand im Sinne von § 26 BGB, der aus dem 1. bis 3. Vorsitzenden besteht (bzw. bestand) kann für die DIMB bindende Erklärungen abgeben, Verträge abschließen und Verfügungen treffen.



Besten Dank !


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Ich meine die Guides,respektive die "Tourenleiter" der IG s und die waren nicht versichert.


Es gab wohl m.W. eine Lücke, wobei der Vorstand für diese haftbar wäre und nicht der Guide.



M::::: schrieb:


> Das hatter ja nu erklärt.


Hat er? Wo?




HelmutK schrieb:


> Mir wurde auch zugezwitschert, daß in diesem "internen Forum" sogar Beschlüsse, Abstimmungen u. ä. gelaufen sein sollen - ich will mal hoffen, daß dies eine Fehlinformation war. Vielleicht sollte sich jeder Teilnehmer dieses "internen Forum" mal die Frage stellen, warum er dort Zugang hat, dort Beiträge posten darf, Informationen erhält und was auch immer dort gemacht wird und warum "normale" Mitglieder davon ausgeschlossen werden. Aus der mir bekannten Satzung kann eine solche Ungleichbehandlung jedenfalls nicht hergeleitet werden.



Ist ja mal wieder toll, was da hinter diversen Händen gemaggelt und gezwitschert wird. Aber es ist korrekt. Es sind dort nicht unwesentliche Abstimmungen initiiert worden und gelaufen. Lustigerweise haben auch diese zur letzten Eskalation beigetragen, indem dem ehemaligen Vorstand dann vorgeworfen wurde, dass diese dort nicht dann auch so ausgeführt wurden, bzw man daran noch ruminterpretiert hat. Meine persönliche Meinung dazu verkneife ich mir aber ...


Generell wäre mein Vorschlag aber, dass zumindest alle, die zum Aktivenkreis wollten und auch alle Kandidaten für die anstehenden Wahlen dort dann auch umgehend Zugang erhalten, um sich selber ein Bild von der Situation zu verschaffen. Dort sind wesentliche Informationen niedergeschrieben, die man als Kandidat auch wissen sollte. Das interne WIKI (für den Aktivenkreis) dürfte noch nicht ausreichen ...


----------



## HelmutK (14. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Helmut möge mich korrigieren falls etwas falsch daran ist.



Jetzt werde ich noch zum Spammer  

Die Ausgangslage bestand in der Tat darin, daß die - nicht nur im Vorstand der DIMB verbreitete - Auffassung bestand, daß die Privathaftpflichtversicherung neben der Vereinsversicherung der DIMB, die aber nur die Mitglieder des Racing Teams schützt, greifen würde.  Leider sehen alle Privathaftpflichtversicherungen - das habe ich mit Tommy B. geprüft - einen Haftungsausschluß für ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten in Vereinen vor. 

Ich habe dann zusammen mit einem Kollegen aus dem IBC Forum in den letzten (sechs) Monaten für die DIMB - in sehr konstruktiver Zusammenarbeit mit Norman, Thomas und Martin - Teilnahmehinweise (AGBs) für Touren und Fahrtechnikseminare sowie einen Übungsleitervertrag für Guides (speziell auch der IGs) erarbeitet. Ziel dieser Dokumente war es, daß Haftungsrisiko so weit einzuschränken, daß für alle Beteiligten nur noch geringe Risiken übrig bleiben, für die die Vereinsversicherung ausreichend erscheint. Die Dokumente liegen dem Vorstand vor und werden von mir auch gerne einem neugewählten Vorstand zur Verfügung gestellt (sonst niemandem - also bitte keine Anfragen).

Zum Thema Einbeziehung der Guides, die nicht dem Racing Team angehören, kann ich aus eigener Mitarbeit nichts beitragen, da dies vom Vorstand mit der ARAG bearbeitet wurde. Nach meinen Informationen soll das aber mittlerweile durch eine Bestätigung der ARAG, die der Vorstand eingeholt hat, geklärt sein. Die Bestätigung liegt mir aber nicht vor, so daß ich sie nicht beurteilen kann (ich habe sie aber auch nicht angefordert).

Die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Vorstand bei diesem Projekt habe ich als äußerst positiv empfunden. Und wenn sich jemand fragt, warum das alles so lange gedauert hat und bisher nichts veröffentlich wurde? Alle Beteiligten haben in ihrer Freizeit daran gearbeit und deshalb sind wir gerade erst fertig geworden - ohne Vorstand wird die Umsetzung auf sich warten lassen müssen.


----------



## HelmutK (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Generell wäre mein Vorschlag aber, dass zumindest alle, die zum Aktivenkreis wollten und auch alle Kandidaten für die anstehenden Wahlen dort dann auch umgehend Zugang erhalten, um sich selber ein Bild von der Situation zu verschaffen. Dort sind wesentliche Informationen niedergeschrieben, die man als Kandidat auch wissen sollte. Das interne WIKI (für den Aktivenkreis) dürfte noch nicht ausreichen ...



Nach Deiner Bestätigung geht mir Dein Vorschlag nicht weit genug, es sei denn, Du meinst daß alle Mitglieder Zugangsberechtigung erhalten und selbst entscheiden können, ob sie davon Gebrauch machen wollen. In diesem Fall wären wir einer Meinung.


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

Mein Wissensstand war, dass die Guides genau so gemeldet wurden, wie die Racing-Teamler, also der damit der gleiche Versicherungsschutz bestand. Bzw die Guides wurden von der DIMB als Racing-Teamler gemeldet, ohne dass diese in die restlichen Genüsse der IDRT-Mitgliedschaft gekommen wären (also wg der Versicherung). Evtl trägt das zur Klärung bei. Gemäss meiner Interpretation von #272 bestand damit sehr wohl Versicherungsschutz (oder liege ich falsch?) ...



HelmutK schrieb:


> Nach Deiner Bestätigung geht mir Dein Vorschlag nicht weit genug, es sei denn, Du meinst daß alle Mitglieder Zugangsberechtigung erhalten und selbst entscheiden können, ob sie davon Gebrauch machen wollen. In diesem Fall wären wir einer Meinung.



Gemeint hatte ich das nicht so - hätte aber auch kein Problem mit. Die Diskussionen darin dürften dann jedoch etwas müssig werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> (oder liege ich falsch?) ...



Ja 
IG GUIDE = Ehrenamtlich Tätigkeit = Kein ausreichender Versicherungsschutz durch niemanden


----------



## HelmutK (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Gemeint hatte ich das nicht so - hätte aber auch kein Problem mit. Die Diskussionen darin dürften dann jedoch etwas müssig werden ...



Ich behaupte ja auch nicht, daß Demokratie einfach und bequem ist. Aber gewisse Spielregeln sollten schon gelten und eingehalten werden. Wenn alle Mitglieder die gleichen Rechte in der DIMB haben, sollten sie auch gleiche Informations- und Kommunikationsrechte haben. Wir sind ja schließlich nicht auf der Farm der Tiere - die war in meiner Generation noch Pflichtlektüre ;-)


----------



## HelmutK (14. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> IG GUIDE = Ehrenamtlich Tätigkeit = Kein ausreichender Versicherungsschutz durch niemanden



Das kann man IMHO nicht so sagen - aber um Definitives zu verbreiten, müßte man halt wissen, was in der dem Vorstand nach meinen Informationen vorliegenden Bestätigung der ARAG steht, d. h. ob sie den Versicherungsschutz auf die IG Guides ausgedehnt hat.


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

Für die jüngeren gibbet die Animal Farm auch auf DVD  

Ich persönlich hätte kein Problem mit mir einem internen Forum.Wie Splash angedeutet hat ist es ohne schwierig effektiv zu arbeiten.
Was mich stört ist die mangelde Transparenz für die "Unterprevieligierten". Man bekam immer nur Entschlüsse mitgeteilt.


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Das kann man IMHO nicht so sagen - aber um Definitives zu verbreiten, müßte man halt wissen, was in der dem Bestätigung der ARAG steht, d. h. ob sie den Versicherungsschutz auf die IG Guides ausgedehnt hat.



Ich meine aber den von Anfang des Jahre und nicht den Aktuellen.


----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Definitiv stand die Falschaussage des Vorstandes im Raum, dass eine Grundversicherung bestehen würde und darüber hinaus die private Haftpflichtversicherung für eventuelle nicht gedeckte Schäden eintritt.
> Nachdem sich diese Aussage als Falsch herausgestellt hat, ist man in hektisches Agieren verfallen um schnellstmöglich eine zufriedenstellende Lösung zu finden.




Es stellt sich mir dann aber irgendwie die Frage warum es zu dieser Falschaussage kam ? Gut ich mein man kann nicht alles wissen aber diese sache wurde ja bestimmt nicht von einer Person allein in die wege geleitet.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Ja
> IG GUIDE = Ehrenamtlich Tätigkeit = Kein ausreichender Versicherungsschutz durch niemanden





HelmutK schrieb:


> Das kann man IMHO nicht so sagen - aber um Definitives zu verbreiten, müßte man halt wissen, was in der dem Vorstand nach meinen Informationen vorliegenden Bestätigung der ARAG steht, d. h. ob sie den Versicherungsschutz auf die IG Guides ausgedehnt hat.





M::::: schrieb:


> Ich meine aber den von Anfang des Jahre und nicht den Aktuellen.



Der ARAG Schutz ist der aktuelle seit ich in der DIMB aktiv bin, also schon was länger als nur dieses Jahr. und die Aussage war ja die, dass die IG Guides genau so versichert waren und sind, wie die IDRTler - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die Aussage habe ich übrigens schriftlich vom alten Vorstand. 

Zwischendurch wurde aber schon mal das Gerücht gestreut, dass die IG Guides gar nicht versichert wären. Das ist nach meinem Wissensstand eine Fehlinformation. Auch dies habe ich dieses Jahr noch mal schriftlich per Mail vom ehemaligen Vorstand bestätigt bekommen.


----------



## Silent (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Da dies komplette Themen aus dem internen Bereich sind, würde ich die nicht jedem zur Verfügung stellen würden. Sonst könnte man das interne Forum gleich öffenen (womit ich übrigens kein Problem hätte).


Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte das es vorher noch zu einer akuten, plötzlich auftretenden Demenz der Artikel dort kommen könnte und es Lücken in der Historie geben würde


----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Generell wäre mein Vorschlag aber, dass zumindest alle, die zum Aktivenkreis wollten und auch alle Kandidaten für die anstehenden Wahlen dort dann auch umgehend Zugang erhalten, um sich selber ein Bild von der Situation zu verschaffen. Dort sind wesentliche Informationen niedergeschrieben, die man als Kandidat auch wissen sollte. Das interne WIKI (für den Aktivenkreis) dürfte noch nicht ausreichen ...



Da wäre ich auch für. Weil wie soll man sich sonst ein genaues Bild von der Lage machen um effektiv mitarbeiten zu können. 



Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte das es vorher noch zu einer akuten, plötzlich auftretenden Demenz der Artikel dort kommen könnte und es Lücken in der Historie geben würde




Hoffen wir mal nicht   . Aber selbst wenn denke ich ja mal das Kreis der Leute die dies veranlassen könnten relativ klein sein wird und die Person/en dann in ziemliche erklärungsnot kämen.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Für die jüngeren gibbet die Animal Farm auch auf DVD
> 
> Ich persönlich hätte kein Problem mit mir einem internen Forum.Wie Splash angedeutet hat ist es ohne schwierig effektiv zu arbeiten.
> Was mich stört ist die mangelde Transparenz für die "Unterprevieligierten". Man bekam immer nur Entschlüsse mitgeteilt.



Unterprevieligierte gibt es nicht. Aus meiner Sicht war das eher so, dass diejenigen, die auch Aktiv mitwirken wollten, dort auch Zugang bekommen haben. Ich stelle es mir in der tat sehr schwierig vor, wenn jedes Mitglied versuchen würde, überall mitzuwirken. Ein Mitlied dann zu übergehen wäre dann auch unhöflich. Um effektiv zu arbeiten, jedoch die Mitglieder auch entsprechend mit einbinden zu können, müsste es einen Forenbereich nur für DIMB-Mitglieder geben (bei dem Nicht-DIMBOs aussen vor bleiben müssten), jedoch auch einen, der nur vom Aktivenkreis besucht wird, um gewisse Dinge erst reifen zu lassen, bevor man diese präsentiert. Ich bin selber kein Freund davon, wenn man dauernd ungelegte Eier und Halbwahrheiten den Mitgliedern präsentiert, wie es u.a. hier und besonders hier betrieben wurde.


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte das es vorher noch zu einer akuten, plötzlich auftretenden Demenz der Artikel dort kommen könnte und es Lücken in der Historie geben würde



Das kann ich mir speziell dann vorstellen, wenn die Moderatorenposten auf andere Posten übertragen werden. Mein Vorschlag wäre der, dass dieses Forum bis nach der ao.MV unmoderiert bleibt. In dem Bereich ist eine Moderation m.E. ohnehin unnötig. Die für mich relevanten Dinge habe ich ohnehin in Dateiform gesichert, da ich nicht weiss, was die nächsten 2 Wochen (bin in Urlaub) so alles passiert ...


----------



## Silent (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir speziell dann vorstellen, wenn die Moderatorenposten auf andere Posten übertragen werden.


Du erinnerst Dich an meine Forderung von Seite 1?


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Unterprevieligierte gibt es nicht. .



Drum hab ich ja auch mit "" geschrieben



Splash schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht war das eher so, dass diejenigen, die auch Aktiv mitwirken wollten, dort auch Zugang bekommen haben. Ich stelle es mir in der tat sehr schwierig vor, wenn jedes Mitglied versuchen würde, überall mitzuwirken..



Sag ich ja



Splash schrieb:


> Ein Mitlied dann zu übergehen wäre dann auch unhöflich. Um effektiv zu arbeiten, jedoch die Mitglieder auch entsprechend mit einbinden zu können, müsste es einen Forenbereich nur für DIMB-Mitglieder geben (bei dem Nicht-DIMBOs aussen vor bleiben müssten), jedoch auch einen, der nur vom Aktivenkreis besucht wird, um gewisse Dinge erst reifen zu lassen, bevor man diese präsentiert..



Helmut wird zwar (vermutlich richtigerweise) sagen das auch das nicht Satzungskonform ist. Gut find ich Deinen Vorschlag aber trotzdem.



Splash schrieb:


> Ich bin selber kein Freund davon, wenn man dauernd ungelegte Eier und Halbwahrheiten den Mitgliedern präsentiert, wie es u.a. hier und besonders hier betrieben wurde.



Wenn man als "normales" Mitglied regelmäßig via Newsletter informiert werden würde,wäre man auch nicht auf "Halbwahrheiten " angewiesen


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal nicht   . Aber selbst wenn denke ich ja mal das Kreis der Leute die dies veranlassen könnten relativ klein sein wird und die Person/en dann in ziemliche erklärungsnot kämen.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hmm ja ,wer hat denn überhaupt Zugriff ? Nur die Ex-Chefs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (14. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Hmm ja ,wer hat denn überhaupt Zugriff ? Nur die Ex-Chefs ?


Plus Admins wohl


----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Du erinnerst Dich an meine Forderung von Seite 1?





Nur wie will man das veranstalten einen "wirklich" unabhängigen MOD zu finden und auch einzusetzen? Das denk ich wird sich als schwierig herausstellen. Somal ich glaub du hast es ja geschrieben sollte dann der Moderator wenigstens bescheid geben aus welchen Grund ein bestimmter Post gelöscht wurde. Und wenn es persönliche dinge sein sollten ist das denk ich ziemlich genau in den Moderationsrgeln des IBC geregelt. Aber Regeln sind ja bekanntlich dafür da um zu gebrochen werden.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Plus Admins wohl



Und wer sind die Admins? Der erweiterte Vorstand oder wer?



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Silent (14. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Und wer sind die Admins? Der erweiterte Vorstand oder wer?


Leidest Du unter Verfolgungswahn oder warum kommt immer erweiterter Vorstand? 

Thomas und rikman


----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Leidest Du unter Verfolgungswahn oder warum kommt immer erweiterter Vorstand?
> 
> Thomas und rikman



Öhhh Nööö  , war nur so ne vermutung  
Im Dimb internen Forum??? 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Du erinnerst Dich an meine Forderung von Seite 1?



Du erinnerst dich an meinen Beitrag dazu von Seite 3?


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Du erinnerst Dich an meine Forderung von Seite 1?





icke1 schrieb:


> Öhhh Nööö  , war nur so ne vermutung
> Im Dimb internen Forum???
> 
> 
> ...



Das DIMB-interne-Forum ist ein Teil hier im IBC, der für die Aktivposten frei geschaltet wird. Zugang haben dort neben den IBC-Admins die Aktivisten der DIMB, also neben dem Vorstand, erweiterten vorstand und den jeweiligen Sprechern der IGen vermutlich auch Personen, die mal aktiv waren, es aber nicht mehr sind....


----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Das DIMB-interne-Forum ist ein Teil hier im IBC, der für die Aktivposten frei geschaltet wird. Zugang haben dort neben den IBC-Admins die Aktivisten der DIMB, also neben dem Vorstand, erweiterten vorstand und den jeweiligen Sprechern der IGen vermutlich auch Personen, die mal aktiv waren, es aber nicht mehr sind....




Ach sooooo.


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

Jo, is ja auch eigentlich naheliegend schließlich ist das Interne doch hier mit drauf,oder ?

Hilft uns das denn jetzt weiter ?

Die Admins dürfen s wohl kaum auf Zuruf öffnen.
Außerdem : Wenn scheinbar schon im "Normalbetrieb" Löschen und Rauswurf an der Tagesordnung waren,darf man sich fragen wie glaubwürdig das Ganze iin "Krisensituation" jetzt noch ist.


----------



## Silent (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Das DIMB-interne-Forum ist ein Teil hier im IBC, der für die Aktivposten frei geschaltet wird. Zugang haben dort neben den IBC-Admins die Aktivisten der DIMB, also neben dem Vorstand, erweiterten vorstand und den jeweiligen Sprechern der IGen vermutlich auch Personen, die mal aktiv waren, es aber nicht mehr sind....


Dazu gab es wohl bei der letzten JHV einen Beschluss das nur noch aktive Aktivposten Zugang bekommen sollen.
Man setzte mich darüber in Kenntnis das ich herausfliegen würde.

Bei anderen, gemäßigteren Zeitgenossen, ist dieser Beschluss wohl wohlwollend und nach eigenem Ermessen des Aktivitätsgrades ausgelegt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Die Admins dürfen s wohl kaum auf Zuruf öffnen.
> Außerdem : Wenn scheinbar schon im "Normalbetrieb" Löschen und Rauswurf an der Tagesordnung waren,darf man sich fragen wie glaubwürdig das Ganze iin "Krisensituation" jetzt noch ist.



Initiieren sollte das dann m.E. der Notvorstand. Die Admins hier sollten auch denjenigen öffenen, wo der Notvorstand das OK gibt. Also sollte der Notvorstand die Liste dann weiter reichen. Nur wenn die kandidaten sich darin auch in die Thematik einarbeiten könnten, können diese sich ein wirkliches Bild davon machen, was zu tun ist. Ob die Kandidaten juristisch ein Recht auf den Zutritt haben würden, weiss ich nicht und kann es aufgrund Helmut Klawitters Aussagen jedoch vermuten. Fair fände ich es allemal ...

Wenn wirklich noch mehr gelöscht werden würde, wäre dies ein absolutes Armutszeunis für diejenigen, die dort entsprechende Rechte erhalten würden. Ich werde zumindest bei den Beiträgen, die ich für elevant erachte, das Dasein nach meinem Urlaub (ich verschwinde morgen für 2 Wochen - da wird sicher manch einer aufatmen) prüfen. Sollten da wieder welche verschwunden sein, die relevant wären, könnte ich diese aber gerne noch mal zur Verfügung stellen - meinetwegen auch hier als PDF.

Ich sehe momentan 2 Kandidaten, die ich unterstützen werde/würde ...


----------



## Mack_21 (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Das DIMB-interne-Forum ist ein Teil hier im IBC, der für die Aktivposten frei geschaltet wird. Zugang haben dort neben den IBC-Admins die Aktivisten der DIMB, also neben dem Vorstand, erweiterten vorstand und den jeweiligen Sprechern der IGen vermutlich auch Personen, die mal aktiv waren, es aber nicht mehr sind....



hmm komisch  ich war auch eben als dimbo aktiv. war nämlich biken (ist eine aktivität  ) und habe mich unterwegs am see nett mit ein paar wanderern unterhalten.. also "fair trails" live ausgeübt. für mich als "aktiver" ist da aber nichts freigeschaltet   so und nun mal aufhören mit aktiven und passiven mitgliedern --> denn die gibt es ja lt. satzung nicht

bitte nicht meckern... war alles nur spass


----------



## HelmutK (14. Juli 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Ob die Kandidaten juristisch ein Recht auf den Zutritt haben würden, weiss ich nicht und kann es aufgrund Helmut Klawitters Aussagen jedoch vermuten. Fair fände ich es allemal ...



Zu einer Veranstaltung (aka "internes Forum"), die nicht in der Satzung geregelt ist, kann man auch keinen Anspruch auf Zugang haben. Man kann auch - wie schon geschehen - für eine Beschränkung des Teilnehmerkreises in einem internen Forum plädieren. Die Frage ist halt nur, wer darüber entscheidet, wer mitmachen darf und wer nicht. Ein Vorstand oder ein - von wem auch immer einberufener und nicht in der Satzung geregelter - Aktivenkreis sollte das IMHO nicht entscheiden.


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

Hat denn irgendwer Zugriff auf die Mitgliederkartei ?


----------



## icke1 (14. Juli 2007)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt nur, wer darüber entscheidet, wer mitmachen darf und wer nicht. Ein Vorstand oder ein - von wem auch immer einberufener und nicht in der Satzung geregelter - Aktivenkreis sollte das IMHO nicht entscheiden.



Naja. Das problem ist ja dann nur das so gut wie keiner übrig bleibt 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## carmin (14. Juli 2007)

Da muss ich jetzt doch nochmal einige Worte dazwischen werfen.

*Thema internes Forum:*



HelmutK schrieb:


> Als Mitglied, das keinen Zugang zu diesem Forum hat, habe ich mit diesem "internen Forum" mittlerweile ein gravierendes Problem. Um es einmal überspitzt zu formulieren: man könnte es in seiner aktuellen Ausprägung möglicherweise sogar als eine rechtswidrige und gegen die Satzung verstoßende Einrichtung betrachten. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, nehmen an diesem "internen Forum" nicht nur Mitglieder des Vorstands teil, sondern auch Mitglieder, wobei hier angemerkt sei, daß die Satzung nicht zwischen Aktiven und sonstigen Mitgliedern unterscheidet.


Das sehe ich etwas anders.

Zum einen finde ich grundsätzlich, dass nicht alles, was in der Welt passiert, vorher in einem Rechtstext festgelegt sein muss. Verzeih mir diese leicht polemische Anmerkung. Aber es muss doch klar sein: (1) Der Vorstand kann und soll auch nicht alles allein machen. Er muss sich abstimmen mit einem gewissen Kreis von Aktiven. Alle Mitglieder zu allem zu befragen wäre wiederum illusorisch. (2) Jeder Mensch (und damit auch jeder Aktive) darf sich in E-Mails an einen beliebigen Empfängerkreis wenden und sich mit ihm abstimmen. Und so hat es vor Einrichtung jenes internen Forums mühselige (zumal nicht RFC 1855-konforme) Diskussionen über E-Mail gegeben. Das Forum war ein erheblicher Fortschritt, um die Kommunikation zunächst nur technisch besser zu organisieren, dann aber auch den Kreis der Teilnehmer deutlich zu vergrößern und nicht zuletzt Neueinsteigern ein Einlesen zu ermöglichen. Der Zugang wurde Interessierten meines Wissens immer sehr schnell und problemlos eingerichtet. (Danke auch an ThomasP)

Zum anderen hat die DIMB neben der Satzung eine Geschäftsordnung, in der einem "erweiterten Vorstand" sogar recht viele Entscheidungsbefugnisse (soweit nicht die Geschäftsführung ieS betreffend) zugesprochen werden. Dass diese GO nicht aktuell ist (beispielsweise ist von Landesvertretungen die Rede, wo heute IGs stehen müssten), ist ein anderes, leidiges Thema, ändert in meinen Augen aber nichts grundsätzlich an der Legitimität einer Kommunikationsplattform mit beschränktem Zugang.

Dass Mitglieder künftig wesentlich stärker einbezogen werden sollten, über Vorgänge von besonderer Tragweite informiert werden und auch mitentscheiden sollten, steht für mich unabhängig davon fest. Diese Idee ist indes nicht neu und steht zu realisieren.


*Thema Thread schließen:*

Ich war und bin stets ein überzeugter Anhänger einer möglichst offenen Informations- und Kommunikationspolitik. Ich finde, Leute sollten sich eine Meinung bilden dürfen, und man sollte sich mit ihnen in der Sache auseinandersetzen, anstatt etwas technisch abzuwürgen. Bei diesem Thread geriet ich aber mitunter doch ins Überlegen, ob er nicht doch besser geschlossen würde. Aus zwei Gründen:


 Wie oben schon bemerkt, stehen hier viele Halbwahrheiten -- mitunter noch unter dem Anschein der Verbindlichkeit verkündet -- die zu Fehlschlüssen verleiten. Und sei es nur die Folgerung, die DIMB sei ein Kindergarten, Vereinsmeierei, oder ein Saftladen, in dem es nicht vorwärts ginge (alles oben zu lesen). Diese Folgerungen sind aber verfehlt. Die DIMB ist ein Verein aus Menschen, die alle positiven und negativen Eigenschaften haben wie jeder sonst hier. Und selbst der Vorwurf der Unbeweglichkeit relativiert sich, wenn man die Mühseligkeit des Vereinsgeschäfts unter realen Randbedingungen einmal kennen gelernt hat.

Kurzum, bevor aus Fehlinformationen Fehlschlüsse werden, ist es vielleicht besser, dass die Informationen gar nicht da stehen.
 Der Umgang mit einem Forum ist für viele ungewohnt und schwierig. Und das meine ich nicht technisch, sondern kulturell. Dinge, die hier gesagt werden, sind vielleicht okay, wenn man sie sich unter vier oder acht Augen sagt. Aber nicht, wenn eine unbekannte Zahl von Lesern zuschaut. Und das möglicherweise auch nach längerer Zeit noch.

Das Problem wird noch erschwert, wenn manche Leute meinen, nicht nur persönlich, sondern für eine Organisation zu sprechen. Ich sage es an dieser Stelle nochmal ausdrücklich: Niemand (und ich schon gar nicht) kann für sich in Anspruch nehmen, die DIMB hier autoritativ zu vertreten.

Die Freiheit, zu informieren und informiert zu werden, in Ehren. Aber Freiheit hat Grenzen dort, wo sie höhere Interessen gefährdet. Etwa, wenn Gaffer an einer Unfallstelle die Rettungsarbeiten behindern. Mit diesem Vergleich möchte ich hier niemandem zu nahe treten. Aber es muss klar sein, dass nicht alles, was die Zukunft der DIMB betrifft, heute schon in die Öffentlichkeit gehört.
Der Thread soll vorerst offen bleiben, verbunden mit der ausdrücklichen Bitte an alle Schreiber, die Auswirkungen ihrer Beiträge zu bedenken, und an alle Leser, nicht alles für bare Münze zu nehmen und ohne mindestens zweite Quelle Entscheidungen zu Grunde zu legen.

Allen eine geruhsame Nacht.


----------



## M::::: (14. Juli 2007)

Naja ; man kann ja die Mitglieder befragen ob s OK ist .
Ich hab heute Post vom Mitgliederverwaltungskollegen gekriegt,also scheint ja was zu gehen.

Kann man nicht irgendwo nen Passwort geschüzten Bereich einrichten und das Passwort den Mitgliedern schicken ?
Hätte 1. den Vorteil das wir diesen Thread dahinverschieben könnnten ,2. Da weiter machen könnten ohne das sämtliche Chefspammer ihren Senf dazu geben.

Gute Nacht allerseits

@Splash
Schönen Urlaub !


----------



## Schwarzwild (15. Juli 2007)

Wie dem auch sei, dem Ziel, möglichst viele neue Mitglieder zu gewinnen (wofür auch immer) ist die Dimb mit diesem Thread (und so einigen anderen)  und vor allem mit den Äußerungen einiger ihrer Aktivisten hier wohl nur in höchst kontraproduktiver Weise näher gekommen.


----------



## TimTailor (15. Juli 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, dem Ziel, möglichst viele neue Mitglieder zu gewinnen (wofür auch immer) ist die Dimb mit diesem Thread (und so einigen anderen)  und vor allem mit den Äußerungen einiger ihrer Aktivisten hier wohl nur in höchst kontraproduktiver Weise näher gekommen.



Hi,
das sehe ich genauso. Aber genau aus diesem Grund darf die Diskussion jetzt nicht in einen internen Bereich geleitet werden. Das wäre für alle eventuellen Neuanmeldungen fatal. Es sollte allen Bikern hier die Gelegenheit gegeben werden zu sehen, wie die DIMB wirklich ist. 

Grüße Tim

P.S.
Ich hoffe doch, das am Ende ein positives Bild dabei herauskommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (15. Juli 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, dem Ziel, möglichst viele neue Mitglieder zu gewinnen
> (wofür auch immer) ist die Dimb mit diesem Thread (und so einigen anderen)  und vor allem mit den Äußerungen einiger ihrer Aktivisten hier wohl nur in höchst kontraproduktiver Weise näher gekommen.



Ja und das ist ja auch mittlerweile schon zig mal geschrieben worden.Schön das Du s auch noch mal erwähnst.


----------



## HelmutK (15. Juli 2007)

@carmin: Nett vorgetragen Polemik kann ja Diskussionen auch befruchten  Ich hatte übrigens bewußt in dem von Dir zitierten Posting das Wort "mittlerweile" verwendet. Deine Argumente für einen beschränkten Zugang hätte ich früher vielleicht sogar mit getragen. In Anbetracht der aktuellen Entwicklung und nachdem mittlerweile in diesem Thread von manchen sogar die Forderung nach Schließung und Verlagerung der Diskussion in dieses interne Formum aufgekommen ist, verstärkt sich aber meine "mittlerweile" ablehnende Haltung. Wenn also auch mir eine gewisse polemische Forderung gestattet ist - Transparenz für alle DIMBOs!


----------



## M::::: (15. Juli 2007)

Nicht das wir uns missverstehen : Ich meinte die Verlagerung an einen Ort zu dem alle DIMB Mitglieder (aber eben nur Mitglieder)Zugang haben und keinesfaffs in das Interne in der jetzigen Form.


----------



## Silent (15. Juli 2007)

Den Zugang allen Mitglieder zu ermöglichen in das jetzige interne Forum halte ich persönlich für falsch.

Das interne Forum war mal gedacht um die tägliche Arbeit zu vereinfachen und den Informationsaustausch zwischen den Aktivposten (nein, nicht aktive Mitglieder sondern Aktivposten in Form dessen das sie eine Funktion haben innerhalb der Strukturen) zu gewährleisten. Es ist anstelle der unsäglichen Mailverkehr getreten bei dem niemand mehr durchgeblickt hatte.

Es war zu Anfang auch so gewesen dass die IG-Sprecher, ein Stellvertreter, der Vorstand, erweiterter Vorstand Zugang hatten.
Das war soweit auch gut so. Vereinfachte es doch vieles ungemein.

Das Problem was sich nachher stellte war vielmehr, das Zugänge zum internen Bereich nach Gutdünken und persönlichem Empfinden vergeben wurden.
Ich stelle mal Clemson als Beispiel voran (nicht gegen dich persönlich Clemens) oder der auch scooter_werner.
Beide haben ihr Amt niedergelegt und dürften demnach gar keinen Zugang mehr haben laut Beschluss der gefasst wurde.
Beide haben aber offensichtlich bis heute noch Zugang zum Internen und können auch bei Abstimmungen ihre Stimme abgeben.

Mir drängt sich da der Verdacht auf, das gezielt Personen der Zugang gewährt wurde die Pro-Vorstand und Meinungskonform zum Vorstand sind/waren.

Die Zusammensetzung des Personenkreises, der aktuell Zugang zum Internen hat, widerspricht jeglichem Demokratieverständnis da man sich künstlich Mehrheiten schafft.

Anbei die Mitteilung von Thomas Kleinjohann an mich kurz nach dem Beschluss  von Bärnfels erreicht hat per Mail (Freitag, 16.03.2007):


> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (15. Juli 2007)

Nachden nun dreckige wäsche gewaschen worden ist bleibt die grundfrage unbeantwortet.
Wir sind hier ja nich im KTWR (gell, Schwarzwild?)
was soll sich denn mit dem neuen vorstand konkret ändern?


----------



## polo (16. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Wir sind hier ja nich im KTWR (gell, Schwarzwild?)


hier ist's viel schlimmer, weil ihr das alles ernst meint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2007)

polo schrieb:


> hier ist's viel schlimmer, weil ihr das alles ernst meint.


 
Ja, da hast Du Recht.

Aber es geht hier um Mitgliederinteressen, Vertauen und Verantwortung.

Vielleicht hört da der Spass einfach auf?


----------



## clemson (16. Juli 2007)

@ silent,

nehm ich nicht persönlich warum auch....
war ja schließlich Aktivposten sowohl in der Ig München und die gesamte Gardasee Unterschriftenaktion ist über mich gelaufen...daher wohl der Zugang zum interen forum...
den ich aber in Zukunft nicht mehr brauchen werde, da sobald ein Notvorstand da ist meine Kündigung ins Hause flattert...da sich die Ausrichtung der Dimb wie sie momentan mir hier erscheint nicht mehr mit meinen Zielen übereinstimmt...und die Personen die sich momentan hervorheben mir persönlich mehr als unsympathisch und nicht wirklich mit sozialer Kompetenz hier glänzen....

Naja 10 Jahre Dimb sind ja dann wohl auch genug


----------



## polo (16. Juli 2007)

kann man so oder so sehen. meinem (oberflächlichen) eindruck nach geht es eher um wichtigtuerei, billige ausreden und aktionismus.


----------



## dubbel (16. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Infos ließen den DIMB-Vorstand nach meiner Aufforderung innerhalb einer Stunde am 12.07.2007 zurücktreten?
> Alle Fakten bei der Mitgliederversammlung auf den Tisch!
> Transparenz und Professionalität statt weiteres Rumdimbeln!
> Fordert von den Vorstandskandidaten klare Programme und Veränderungen für die Zukunft der DIMB!


ohje,,,


----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> ohje,,,


 


Es gibt ein paar Aktive, die kennen die Infos und wahren Gründes der Vorstandsrücktrittes.
Ich finde, dass die Mitglieder auf diese Infos ein Recht haben.
Aber eben nur die Mitglieder.

Sollte sich der Ex-Vorstand oder eine Teilmenge wieder als Kandidaten aufstellen lassen, 
was ihr gutes Recht ist,
dann sollten die Mitglieder doch wenigstens vor ihrer Wiederwahl wissen,
warum sie überhaupt zurückgetreten sind.

Wenn dann die Mehrheit der Mitglieder auf der außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung die Vereinsführung weiterhin durch Personen des Ex-Vorstandes wünscht,
werde ich umgehend nach deren Wahl von meinem Amt als Marketingreferent zurücktreten.

Dieses mögliche Votum der Mitgliederversammlung werde ich ohne wenn und aber akzeptieren.

VG Martin


----------



## dubbel (16. Juli 2007)

bist du tatsächlich der meinung, so die wogen zu glätten? 
oder was genau soll dein pamphlet erreichen?


----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> bist du tatsächlich der meinung, so die wogen zu glätten?
> oder was genau soll dein pamphlet erreichen?


 
Wenn in Deine Augen eine Forderung nach Aufklärung, Transparenz und Professionalität ein Pamphlet ist,
nehme ich Deine Einstellung zur Kenntnis.

Vielleicht sollten wir nicht einfach Öl auf die Wogen kippen
sondern fragen, 
woher der Sturm kommt und wie er entstand?

Liebe Mitglieder, stellt die Fragen an den designierten Notvorstand und an die Vorstandskandidaten, die Ihr beantwortet haben wollt.

Ich stehe dem designierten Notvorstand und dem zukünftige Vorstand sowie der gesamten DIMB weiterhin mit meinen Wissen,
meiner Erfahrung und mit meinem Engagement zu Verfügung.

OPEN TRAILS! und zuerst im Kopf.

VG Martin


----------



## zastafari (16. Juli 2007)

Lieber designierter Notvorstand,

warum?

Gruß
zastafari


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> OPEN TRAILS! und zuerst im Kopf...



Das scheint hier das eigentliche Problem zu sein...


----------



## Schwarzwild (16. Juli 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, dem Ziel, möglichst viele neue Mitglieder zu gewinnen (wofür auch immer) ist die Dimb mit diesem Thread (und so einigen anderen)  und vor allem mit den Äußerungen einiger ihrer Aktivisten hier wohl nur in höchst kontraproduktiver Weise näher gekommen.





M::::: schrieb:


> Ja und das ist ja auch mittlerweile schon zig mal geschrieben worden.Schön das Du s auch noch mal erwähnst.



a.) habe ich das nicht gewusst, weil ich bei fast allen "DIMB-Threads" nach kurzer Zeit körperliche Übelkeit bekomme und nicht mehr weiterlesen kann

b.) kann das gar nicht oft genug gesagt werden

c.) wenn die DIMB wirklich (ach, lassen wir das)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (16. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Das Urteil aus 1984 des BGHs ist eindeutig



Na ja, wenn man es genau liest (auch ich habe das Internet bemüht), ist das so ein Problem mit der Eindeutigkeit.

Kurzum, die fortwährende Bemühung des BGH (Urt. v. 06.02.1984  II ZR 119/83) geht mir auf den Keks.

Der Leitsatz heißt Der Vorstand ist nicht berechtigt, ein Vorstandsmitglied _aus dem Verein _auszuschließen, auch wenn ihm die Satzung allgemein das Recht zur Ausschließung von Vereinsmitgliedern zuweist.

Im zitierten Urteil ging es also darum, als Vorstand ein Vorstandsmitglied _aus dem Verein _(das ist generell bedenklich, vgl. auch Stöber Handbuch zum Vereinsrecht 8 Aufl. Rn 701), _also nicht nur aus aus dem Vorstand_  auszuschließen. Und genau _nur um zweitgenanntes_ geht es hier zunächst in der DIMB, also Ausschluß eines Mitgliedes aus einem Gremium (Vorstand). 

_Es gibt keinen DIMB-Vorstandsbeschluß zum Ausschluß von Martin Nettersheim aus der DIMB._

Darum stellt sich schon die Frage, ob das Urteil für die hier diskutierte Situation etwas hergibt. Nach  §§ 40, 27 BGB kann die Abberufung eines Vorstandsmitgliedes aus dem Vorstand (nicht aus dem Verein) auch einem anderen Organ als der MV per Satzung übertragen werden, auch dem Vorstand selbst (vgl. Stöber Handbuch zum Vereinsrecht 8 Aufl. RN 262 und 702, dto. auch Reichert Handbuch des Vereins- und Verbandsrechts 7. Aufl. Rn 1307). 

Also immer Vorsicht mit Urteilen!


----------



## zastafari (16. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Der Leitsatz heiÃt âDer Vorstand ist nicht berechtigt, ein Vorstandsmitglied _aus dem Verein _auszuschlieÃen, auch wenn ihm die Satzung allgemein das Recht zur AusschlieÃung von Vereinsmitgliedern zuweistâ.



...weiterhin sollte beachtet werden, daÃ ein Vorstandmitglied im Sinne Â§26 BGB nicht das Gleiche ist wie Vorstandmitglied des erweiterten Vorstandes, das nur ein Mitglied mit besonderen Aufgabenbereich ist, das dem Vorstand weisungsgebunden (hier: was nen Hohn) untersteht. AuÃerdem ist der VereinsausschluÃ immer noch etwas anderes, als die Entbindung eines internen AmtstrÃ¤gers von seinem Aufgaben...


----------



## Edith L. (16. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Also immer Vorsicht mit Urteilen!



Dies gilt insbesondere immer dann, wenn mehr oder weniger aus dem Gesamtzusammenhang heraus nur der Leitsatz zitiert wird!

Dahinter versteckt sich oft nur ein "Nebelbombenwerfen" in der Hoffnung das Gegenüber liest nicht nach!


----------



## arkonis (16. Juli 2007)

mein Eindruck ist, dass es hier einige Personen gibt die mit nicht beweißbaren Unterstellungen (wie es schon ganz zu Anfang gemacht wurde) nur die Aktiven aus der Reserve locken wollen um einen Streit anzuzetteln. 
Die anderen die sich das zunutze machen sollten sich überlegen ob das der richtige Weg ist.
Bisher sind doch die Aussagen und Argumente derer die bei diesem Verein aktiv sind schlüssig und nachvollziehbar.
Dieses ganzes Geschaukel von einigen die glauben mit Halbwahrheiten, nicht belegbaren Aussagen sich in der Öffentlichkeit sich in ein besseres Licht zu rücken und ihren persönlichen Frust abzulassen sollten mal überlegen wie das auf die Leute wirkt die hier mitlesen.
Der Schuß geht aber letztendlich nach hinten Los und das gilt besonders für juchhu , wenn der Notvorstand aufgestellt wird, sollte er als erste Maßnahme ihn absetzen da es sonst ungläubwürdig wirkt, immerhin wird der Notvorstand auch von juchhu favorisiert. Denn wer aus dem Vorstand so ein schädigendes Verhalten an den Tag legt, indem irgendwelche Unregelmäßigkeiten außerhalb der dafür vorgesehenen Wege wie Versammlungen, interne Diskussionen etc. an die Öffentlichkeit bringt sollte ausgeschlossen werden (BGB §303 Abs.2a, 5g)! 
Es kann doch nicht sein das einzelne glauben durch das eigenmächtige Verteilen von desinformationen den Vorstand erpressen zu können!
Als Mitglied würde ich auch erwarten wollen das der Vorstand sachlich und in Ruhe diskutieren kann ohne sich in irgendwelchen Themen zu rechtfertigen. Carmin hat es oben auch ganz gut auf dem Punkt gebracht.
Im übrigen bekomme ich krämpfe bei leuten die meinen das interne Forum zu öffnen, welchen ziel außer dem des demontieren des Vereines und seiner Aktiven soll das dienen? Oder meinen hier dann einige endlich mal so richtig mitreden zu können? Transparenz für die Gaffer und silents unserer Welt oder was soll das werden?


----------



## Tilman (16. Juli 2007)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Dies gilt insbesondere immer dann, wenn mehr oder weniger aus dem Gesamtzusammenhang heraus nur der Leitsatz zitiert wird!



Soweit müssen wir gar nicht gehen, denn der Leitsatz ist per se eindeutig. Es geht dort um Aussschluß aus dem Verein, bei der DIMB ggf. um Ausschluß aus dem Vorstand.


----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2007)

Ich habe ein Verlaufsprotokoll von dem Gespräch,
indem ich zum Rücktritt aufgefordert wurde.
Nachdem ich dies kategorisch ablehnte,
wurde mir ein Mitgliederausschlussverfahren angekündigt.
Dabei wurde mir mitgeteilt, 
dass man mir (!!!) Verhalten nachweisen würden,
die einen Ausschluss rechtfertigen würden.
Auf die Aufforderung, die Vorwürfe zu substantiieren,
wurde - wahrscheinlich in Ermangelung derselbigen - nicht darauf eingegangen.
Nachdem man zz. in Erfahrung gebracht hat, 
dass das 1984-er BGH-Urteil diesen Weg nicht zuläßt,
versuchte man in den nach folgenden Tage im internen Forum Druck auf mich auszuüben,
in dem man nun ein konstruktives Misstrauensvotum gegen mich anstrebe.
(Warum werde ich so verfolgt? Sind meine Informationen brisanter, als ich annehme?)

Die Juristen, ich bin keiner, mögen sich gerne mit der Vorstandsdefintion in § 6 Abs. 1 und mit dem konstruktivem Misstrauensvotum in § 8 Abs. 3 der DIMB-Satzung beschäftigen und entscheiden, ob dies auf ein Mitglieder des erweiterten Vorstandes (hier Marketingreferent) überhaupt anwendbar ist.

So, genug diskutiert. 
Diese Streitereien lösen die Probleme der DIMB nicht.
Hier hilft nur Aufklärung, Aufarbeitung und Veränderung.

*In diesem Sinne: Man sieht sich bei der außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung.*

VG Martin

PS: Ich werde, die Dinge, die u.a. ich festgestellt habe und an dem Vorstand kritisiere,
nach der Bestellung des amtlichen Notvorstandes an denselbigen mit dem Antrag weiterleiten,
diese Sachverhalte in der Einladung zur außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung offenzulegen.
Es obliegt dann den Mitgliedern, sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden und ggf. Fragen an den EX-Vorstand zu stellen, 
der offensichtlich beabsichtigt, sich auch in Teilen zur Wiederwahl aufzustellen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Juli 2007)

Warum bietet der CIA Herrn Juchhu nicht viel Geld, damit selbiger bei Al Kaida eintritt? Was Bomben, Raketen und Spezialtruppen nicht schaffen, würde er wahrscheinlich innerhalb weniger Wochen schaffen - die vollständige Zerschlagung der gesamten Organisation .


----------



## powderJO (16. Juli 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> weißt du was mich an der dimb am meisten abschreckt? dass ich das gefühl habe, dass dieser verein von vielen vorrangig als selbstdarstellungstool genutzt wird. und wenn ich eins gelernt habe, ist es das: selbstdarsteller bewegen idr für keinen was   außer sich selbst.



das habe ich mal vor langer zeit im "wanderer im taunus-thread" geschrieben. übrigens in erster linie als reaktion auf juchhus fortlaufendes, unerträgliches marketinggequatsche in offensichtlich eigentlich eigener sache. schön (für die dimb wohl eher unschön) wenn man so bestätigt wird.


----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Warum bietet der CIA Herrn Juchhu nicht viel Geld, damit selbiger bei Al Kaida eintritt? Was Bomben, Raketen und Spezialtruppen nicht schaffen, würde er wahrscheinlich innerhalb weniger Wochen schaffen - *die vollständige Zerschlagung der gesamten Organisation* .


 
Der war gut.  

Ich glaube, das wäre früher oder später auch ohne mich passiert.
Meine zwei Vorgänger, die gegangen wurden bzw. gingen,
wollten auch Veränderungen, wurden kalt gestellt, haben sich aber im Gegensatz zu mir nicht gewehrt.
Merkwürdig, dass bei allen Personaldebatten mit so vielen unterschiedlichen Menschen nur der Vorstand die einzig währende Konstanz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (16. Juli 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> das habe ich mal vor langer zeit im "wanderer im taunus-thread" geschrieben. übrigens in erster linie als reaktion auf juchhus fortlaufendes, unerträgliches marketinggequatsche in offensichtlich eigentlich eigener sache. schön (für die dimb wohl eher unschön) wenn man so bestätigt wird.


 
sollte aber nicht verallgemeinert werden, es ist ein Verein wo jeder mitarbeiten kann und darf. Sicherlich ist das einigen auch aufgestoßen aber es spricht doch eher für diesen Verein das er auch komische leute in den Vorstand mitarbeiten läst und sich auch gegenüber anderen Zielen öffnet.


----------



## Edith L. (16. Juli 2007)

Ach Juchhu, 

ich möchte Deinen Optimismus nicht beeinträchtigen, aber eigentlich braucht man nur die Satzung lesen, die stellt bereits die passenden Mittel bereit, nebst rudimentären Kenntnissen des Vereinsrechtes, um das Gerüst auf dem Du sicher zu wandeln glaubst, einstürzen zu lassen!

Aber letztlich würde die Mehrheit bei rechtzeitig gestelltem Antrag auch über Dein Wohl und Wehe entscheiden!  

Und selbst wenn Du an Deinem Amt kleben bleiben solltest, was nützt es Dir, wenn Du faktisch "kaltgestellt" werden würdest.

Dies gilt es zu überdenken, um der DIMB eine weitere sachliche Arbeit zu ermöglichen und nicht darum eigene Befindlichkeiten und Pfründe des Prinzipes wegen zu verteidigen.


----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2007)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ach Juchhu,
> 
> ich möchte Deinen Optimismus nicht beeinträchtigen, aber eigentlich braucht man nur die Satzung lesen, die stellt bereits die passenden Mittel bereit, nebst rudimentären Kenntnissen des Vereinsrechtes, um das Gerüst auf dem Du sicher zu wandeln glaubst, einstürzen zu lassen!
> 
> ...


 
Es geht nicht ums Einstürzen oder ums Kleben bleiben,
sondern nur um Aufklärung, Aufarbeitung und Veränderung.

Ich werde dem amtlich bestellten Notvorstand die Fakten vorlegen
und beantragen, dass dieselbigen mit der Einladung zu aMV an die Mitglieder offengelegt werden.

Die Mitglieder der DIMB können sich dann eine eigene Meinung bilden.

Sollte der Ex-Vorstand oder Teile davon sich aufstellen lassen, was ihr gutes Recht ist, dann trotz der Fakten wiedergewählt werden, die Wahl annehmen,
dann werde ich sofort mein Amt niederlegen.

Eine Zusammenarbeit ist dann zum Wohle der DIMB nicht mehr möglich.
Die Mehrheit der Mitglieder entscheidet. Das ist ihr Recht.


----------



## Tilman (16. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Verlaufsprotokoll von dem Gespräch,
> indem ich zum Rücktritt aufgefordert wurde.
> Nachdem ich dies kategorisch ablehnte,
> wurde mir ein Mitgliederausschlussverfahren angekündigt.
> ...



Fangen wir mit der Aufklärung an.

Die Androhung eines Mitgliederausschlußverfahrens ist eben noch kein Verfahren als solches. Dessen Einleitung hätte auf Antrag Deiner Gesprächspartner eines weiteren Vorstandsbeschlusses bedurft. Erst dann hätte der Grund vorgelegen, Dir Dinge (wenn gegeben) zur Last zu legen, die den Ausschluß begründeten.

In dem Moment hat der (damals noch) Geschf. Vorstand einen Riesenfehler gemacht. Er hätte auf Deine Nachfrage hin in Anlehnung an Deine aktuelle Wortwahl antworten sollen

_So, genug diskutiert. 

Hier hilft nur Aufklärung, Aufarbeitung und Veränderung.

In diesem Sinne: Man sieht sich bei den satzungsgemäß und unter Berücksichtigung des BGH vorgesehenen mündlichen oder schriftlichen Verhandlungen zum Mitgliederausschlußverfahren.....wenn es denn zu einem kommen würde, was ja noch gar nicht beschlossen ist.

Bis dahin: Geduld!_


----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Fangen wir mit der Aufklärung an.
> 
> Die Androhung eines Mitgliederausschlußverfahrens ist eben noch kein Verfahren als solches. Dessen Einleitung hätte auf Antrag Deiner Gesprächspartner eines weiteren Vorstandsbeschlusses bedurft. Erst dann hätte der Grund vorgelegen, Dir Dinge (wenn gegeben) zur Last zu legen, die den Ausschluß begründeten.
> 
> ...


 
Na, das war dann ja dann fast der Letzte. 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass sie mir unberechtigterweise meine Zugangsrechte (DIMB-E-MAIL, interne DIMB-Fourm im IBC, Admi-Rechte zur DIMB-Website) am Mittwochabend entzogen haben.

Man kann das durchaus als kaltstellen bezeichnen.

Zum letzten Satz: Tilman, drohst Du mir?


----------



## arkonis (16. Juli 2007)

----closed-----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (16. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> dann werde ich sofort mein Amt niederlegen.



Man kann Dich aber auch Abwählen!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass sie mir unberechtigterweise meine Zugangsrechte (DIMB-E-MAIL, interne DIMB-Fourm im IBC, Admi-Rechte zur DIMB-Website) am Mittwochabend entzogen haben.
> 
> Man kann das durchaus als kaltstellen bezeichnen.


Kam vielleicht überraschend und sehr umfassend, aber da der Vorstandsbeschluss vom Montag, der dir angetragen wurde, besagte, daß im Falle dessen, daß du deinen vom Vorstand geforderten (man erinnere sich 6 Ja, 2 Enthaltungen, kein Nein) Rücktritt nicht akzeptierst, man dir bis zur Entscheidung darüber bei der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung, die Ausübung deiner Tätigkeit als Marketingreferent zu untersagen, kann ich diesen Schritt doch nachvollziehen.


----------



## LG-BIKER (16. Juli 2007)

Ich habe selten so eine blödsinnige vorgeschobene Formulierung beim gemeinsamen Abgesang einer Vorstandschaft gelesen, wie bei der DIMB. Das Einziehen gewisser "privatwirtschaftlich-kommerzieller Strukturen" (anscheinend durch einen Einzelnen   ) hat durchaus seine Berechtigung, wenn im Gegenzug noch der in der Satzung verankerte gemeinnützige Charakter nicht verloren geht. Ganz ehrlich, da steckt doch ganz was anderes dahinter und erinnert mich eher an die Dopinggeständnisse der letzten Monate. Egal, die Wahrheit werden wir wohl nicht erfahren und besser noch, die DIMB´ler wohl auch nicht. 

Ein kürzlich erst im erweiterten Vorstand tätig gewordener Marketingreferent kickt den kompletten geschäftsführenden Vorstand aus seiner Umlaufbahn, weil er aktiv seiner Funktion nachgeht, für die er eingesetzt worden ist. Selbst wenn er das total stümperhaft, aufmüpfig und selbstherrlich machen würde, gäbe es genügend Mittel z.b. über eine ao. MV die Sache zu beenden. Das wissen alle Beteiligte, aber anscheinend mochte der alte Vorstand diesen Weg nicht gehen, aus Gründen, über die wir alle außenstehenden nur mutmaßen können. Meist liegt der Grund aber darin, dass dann die unausgesprochenen und unliebsamen Wahrheiten auf den Tisch kommen  

P.S.
Juchhu, mach weiter so


----------



## Coffee (16. Juli 2007)

Schade das derzeit meine Kündigung wegen:

Wir können leider Ihre Kündigung im Augenblick nicht annehmen, da gemäß gültiger Satzung vom März 2004 (Auszug)

§ 4 Ende der Mitgliedschaft

(1) Die Mitgliedschaft endet 
- mit dem Tod des Mitglieds, 
- durch freiwilligen Austritt, der schriftlich spätestens 6 Wochen vor Ende des Kalenderjahrs gegenüber dem Geschäftsführenden Vorstand zu erklären ist, 

diese durch den Rücktritt unseres Vorstand nicht angenommen werden kann, da kein geschäftsführender Vorstand mehr existiert und kein Notvorstand vor dem Rücktritt definiert wurde. Die Satzung vom März 2004 ist deshalb weiterhin gültig, da alle Satzungsänderungen 2005, 2006 und 2007 nicht beim Amtsgericht hinterlegt wurden und daher nicht gültig sind. Wir sind im Augenblick dabei, gemeinsam mit dem Amtsgericht Freiburg eine Lösung zu finden um den Vereinsbetrieb weiterlaufen zu lassen bis zur außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung. Diese wird auf jeden Fall so stattfinden, daß eine Kündigung zum Jahresende für Sie möglich sein wird.

sehr bedauerlich. denn mit einer organisation die öffentlich derat dreckige wäsche wäscht möchte ich nichts mehr zutun haben. 

coffee


----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2007)

Nenene, ich komme ja gar nicht mehr zum Biken.  
So ein geiles Wetter. 
Gleich ist Singletrailsurfen angesagt.




Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kam vielleicht überraschend und sehr umfassend, aber da der Vorstandsbeschluss vom Montag, der dir angetragen wurde, besagte, daß im Falle dessen, daß du deinen vom Vorstand geforderten (man erinnere sich 6 Ja, 2 Enthaltungen, kein Nein) Rücktritt nicht akzeptierst, man dir bis zur Entscheidung darüber bei der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung, die Ausübung deiner Tätigkeit als Marketingreferent zu untersagen, kann ich diesen Schritt doch nachvollziehen.


 
Weder in dem Gespräch am Mittwochabend (11.07.2007), wo man mich zum Rücktritt zwingen wollte, noch in der Zeit bis zur Rücktrittserklärung am Donnerstagabend hat der Vorstand mir die Ausübung meiner Tätigkeit als Marketingreferent untersagt.

Bitte keine Geschichten erfinden, lieber Daniel, wo Dir keine Fakten zu vorliegen. Immer daran denken,

Habe ich ein Ablaufprotokoll 
und gibt es keine PMs, E-Mails, Faxe oder Briefe mit einer solchen Tätigkeitsuntersagung.
Ab Donnerstagabend hatte der Vorstand nach seinem Rücktritt keine Befugnis mehr dazu.

Tja, wenn man jemanden zu einem Tänzchen auffordert, sollte man daraufachten, nicht auf die eigenen Füsse getreten zu werden, weil man gar nicht tanzen kann. 



LG-BIKER schrieb:


> Ich habe selten so eine blödsinnige vorgeschobene Formulierung beim gemeinsamen Abgesang einer Vorstandschaft gelesen, wie bei der DIMB. Das Einziehen gewisser "privatwirtschaftlich-kommerzieller Strukturen" (anscheinend durch einen Einzelnen  ) hat durchaus seine Berechtigung, wenn im Gegenzug noch der in der Satzung verankerte gemeinnützige Charakter nicht verloren geht. Ganz ehrlich, da steckt doch ganz was anderes dahinter und erinnert mich eher an die Dopinggeständnisse der letzten Monate. Egal, die Wahrheit werden wir wohl nicht erfahren und besser noch, die DIMB´ler wohl auch nicht.
> 
> Ein kürzlich erst im erweiterten Vorstand tätig gewordener Marketingreferent kickt den kompletten geschäftsführenden Vorstand aus seiner Umlaufbahn, weil er aktiv seiner Funktion nachgeht, für die er eingesetzt worden ist. Selbst wenn er das total stümperhaft, aufmüpfig und selbstherrlich machen würde, gäbe es genügend Mittel z.b. über eine ao. MV die Sache zu beenden. Das wissen alle Beteiligte, aber anscheinend mochte der alte Vorstand diesen Weg nicht gehen, aus Gründen, über die wir alle außenstehenden nur mutmaßen können. *Meist liegt der Grund aber darin, dass dann die unausgesprochenen und unliebsamen Wahrheiten auf den Tisch kommen*
> 
> ...


 
Ja, das wird es wohl sein. 
Die unterschiedliche Definition von Wahrheiten:
Die gestaltete Wahrheit oder die wahre Wahrheit. 

Ich kämpfe ehrlich gesagt auf (fast) verlorenen Posten:
Der restliche erweiterte Vorstand scheint an einer Aufklärung, Aufarbeitung und an Veränderungen nicht interessiert zu sein.

Schauen wir mal: Sind die Mitglieder derselben Meinung,
dann war es leider von mir vergebliche Liebesmüh.

Wer kämpft, kann verlieren.
Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren.

VG Martin


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Weder in dem Gespräch am Mittwochabend (11.07.2007), wo man mich zum Rücktritt zwingen wollte, noch in der Zeit bis zur Rücktrittserklärung am Donnerstagabend hat der Vorstand mir die Ausübung meiner Tätigkeit als Marketingreferent untersagt.
> 
> Bitte keine Geschichten erfinden, lieber Daniel, wo Dir keine Fakten zu vorliegen.


Ich gebe nicht dein Gespräch vom Mittwoch wieder (da war ich ja nicht dabei), sonder das, was der Vorstand am Montag beschlossen hat (da warst du nicht dabei). 

Ich geh jetzt übrigens auch gleich mal ein bißchen Biken und höre mir heute abend mal an, was man hierzulande von der Situation hält.


----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich gebe nicht dein Gespräch vom Mittwoch wieder (da war ich ja nicht dabei), sonder das, was der Vorstand am Montag beschlossen hat (da warst du nicht dabei).
> 
> Ich geh jetzt übrigens auch gleich mal ein bißchen Biken und höre mir heute abend mal an, was man hierzulande von der Situation hält.


 
Daniel, Daniel, wenn es mir nicht zur Kenntnis gebracht wurde,
ist das Vorhaben nur eine Furz wert gewesen.


----------



## Postmann (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

geht mal ALLE kalt duschen und unterhaltet Euch dann per PM.

Ich denke, es ist nicht angebracht hier öffentlich über alles zu diskutieren. Denn wenn jemand das hier liest, könnte er eine extrem negative Meinung über die DIMB bekommen und das wäre echt Schade!!

Wie Coffee schon geschrieben hat, sie konnte leider nicht kurzfristig kündigen und es sollen doch wohl nicht noch mehr durch diesen Thread austreten wollen.

Also BITTE stoppt diese Diskussion im Forum!!!

Gruß + Danke
Micha


----------



## LG-BIKER (16. Juli 2007)

> ** Welche Infos ließen den DIMB-Vorstand nach meiner Aufforderung innerhalb einer Stunde am 12.07.2007 zurücktreten?*
> 
> Die würden wir hier gerne alle einmal nachlesen
> 
> ...



Wie ist das, wenn ich mich jetzt anmelde, kann ich zur MV kommen?


----------



## Tilman (16. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Zum letzten Satz: Tilman, drohst Du mir?



Mit was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (16. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Der restliche erweiterte Vorstand scheint an einer Aufklärung, Aufarbeitung und an Veränderungen nicht interessiert zu sein



Mit kommen die Tränen!

Im übrigen trügt der Schein, es geht aber um das WIE. Aber wie Du ja immer so schön sagst, warten wir doch mal die Mitgliederversammlung ab.


----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> Schade das derzeit meine Kündigung wegen:
> 
> Wir können leider Ihre Kündigung im Augenblick nicht annehmen, da gemäß gültiger Satzung vom März 2004 (Auszug)
> 
> ...


 
Sorry Coffee,

aber das war eine Steilvorlage.

Das ist einer der Versäumnisse.
Es ist m.E. nach eine wesentliche Verletzung der Pflichten eines Vorstandes, die von der Mitgliederversammlung beschlossenen Satzungsänderung notariell beglaubig beim Registergerichtes des Amtsgerichtes (hier Freiburg) anzumelden.

Dieses Versäuminis habe ich in E-Mails und mehreren TKs den Vorständen
ab dem 22.06.2006 zur Kenntnis gebracht und Abhilfe gefordert.
(Info erfolgt von Stefan Schneider, Ex-Mitgliederverwalter, der die Auszüge elektronisch gezogen hatte)
Als ich am Dienstag durch Insiderquelle erfuhr, dass man mich rausmobben wollte, rief ich das Registergericht an und erfuhr, dass die letzte Satzungsänderung in 2004 angemeldet wurde.
Am Mittwoch habe ich diese Versäumnis (und andere sowie weitere Fehlverhalten) in dem Telefonat zur Sprache gebracht, in welchem mein Rücktritt gefordert wurde.
Als ich am Freitag mit dem Rechtspfleger des Registergerichtes erneut telefoniert, nun wg. der Abwicklung Notvorstandsbestellung, informierte mich der Rechtspfleger, dass zz. die Satzungsänderung 2006 und 2007 eingegangen waren. Leider nicht verwertbar, da sie vom Vorstand notariell unbeglaubig eingereicht wurden.

Misstraue dem Offensichtlichen.

Ich bin nicht das A...loch, wie ich von einigen und auch dem Ex-Vorstand in seiner Rücktrittsmeldung dargestellt werde.

Da der Vorstand nicht die Versäumnisse und Fehlverhalten offen und direkt angehen wollte, und dann auch mich rauskicken wollte,
musste ich den Weg der Rücktrittsforderung gehen.

Sorry, aber mit mir als Marketingreferent wird es solche Schlampereien nicht geben.
Wenn die Mitglieder das tolerieren, dann ist es mir egal.
Dann ist mir aber auch die DIMB egal.

VG Martin


----------



## zastafari (16. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> dann werde ich sofort mein Amt niederlegen.



...das ist ein Schritt, der schon längst im Sinne der Wegbereitung für eine "neue" DIMB hätte erfolgen sollen.

Die ehemaligen Vorstände 1-3, als juristisch nach außen für den Verein Verantwortliche, hätten dich schlicht von deinen Tätigkeiten entbinden und die weitere Ausübung im Namen des Vereines verbieten sollen.

Hätten sie es gedurft? Ja!

Würde, mal zum Beispiel, ein Kassenwart durch trickreiche Kniffe Steuern hinterziehen oder Gelder gewagt investieren, so kann dies durchaus modern und in der Wirtschaft so üblich sein. Wenn der Vorstand dies aber nicht zu verantworten bereit ist und diese Weisung auch weitergibt, dann muß sich der Kassenwart daran halten, oder der Vorstand übernimmt dessen Geschäfte.
Im Innenverhältnis des Vereins hat er sich natürlich im nachhinein dafür zu rechtfertigen...

Wenn ein Marketingreferent meint, eine gerade vom Vorstand in einem Forum veröffentlichte Stellungnahme, die er im übrigen selber mit unterschrieben hat, im übernachsten Post anzufechten und ad absurdum zu führen, wäre das bestimmt nicht die Marketingarbeit, die mein Vertrauen erweckte...

Zeig einmal in deinem Leben Größe und leg Dein Amt nieder und/oder geh in die Politik...


----------



## Schwarzwild (16. Juli 2007)

Genau, verpackt diesen ganzen Thread endlich in einen geschlossenen "Members only"-Bereich, das nimmt ja inzwischen groteske Züge an hier.

Am besten sollte der ganze DIMB-Kram auch nichts mehr mit der IBC zu tun haben, diese unzulässigen Verquickungen, die eh nur oberflächlich rein kommerzielle Interessen bestimmter Leute hier zu verdecken suchen, haben in einem solchen Forum imho nichts mehr verloren.


----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2007)

LG-BIKER schrieb:


> Wie ist das, wenn ich mich jetzt anmelde, kann ich zur MV kommen?


 
Ich bin kein Jurist, aber der Notvorstand soll nach seiner amtlichen Bestellung den laufenden Geschäftsbetrieb fortführen.

Meiner persönlichen Meinung gehört dazu auch das Verarbeiten von Mitgliederanträge und -kündigungen.

Als Mitglied erhälts Du dann die Fakten mit der Einladung.
So werde ich es zumindestens beantragen.


----------



## LG-BIKER (16. Juli 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> geht mal ALLE kalt duschen und unterhaltet Euch dann per PM.
> 
> ...


..


----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...das ist ein Schritt, der schon längst im Sinne der Wegbereitung für eine "neue" DIMB hätte erfolgen sollen.
> 
> Die ehemaligen Vorstände 1-3, als juristisch nach außen für den Verein Verantwortliche, hätten dich schlicht von deinen Tätigkeiten entbinden und die weitere Ausübung im Namen des Vereines verbieten sollen.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Zastatfari, bist Du Zweit-, Dritt-Nick von Norman und Thomas oder nur ein höriger Buddy?

Ist trotzdem OK, frag ruhig.
Hauptsache, wir bekommen Antworten bei der aMV.

Ja, ich stehe dazu. Erstens ist meine Version der Presserklärung ohne mein Wissen erheblich verändert worden, und zweitens bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, dass wir überhaupt Zeit in die Findung einer Alternative zum BDR hätten stecken sollen. Unabhängig, ob wir die Alternativ dann genutzt hätten.

Aber, entschuldige mal, das was Du mir vorwirfst, ist doch Pillepalle im Vergleich zu nicht eingereichten Satzungsänderungen und noch einigem mehr.

Die Größe zeige ich, dass ich trotz der Anfeindungen die Fakten zur aMV offenlegen werden. Und es ist noch viel in meiner Schublade.


----------



## FlatterAugust (16. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht das A...loch, wie ich von einigen und auch dem Ex-Vorstand in seiner Rücktrittsmeldung dargestellt werde.



Doch, das bist Du. Ich kann Dir nur raten, halte Dich von unseren geliebten Sport fern.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (16. Juli 2007)

Es wäre ja mal interessant welche  Ziele der neue  Vorstand hat?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Es wäre ja mal interessant welche Ziele der neue Vorstand hat?!


 
Welcher Vorstand?
Haben schon Personen ihre Kandidatur bekannt gegeben,
also offiziell?


----------



## LG-BIKER (16. Juli 2007)

Wenn eine Satzungsänderung aus Versäumnisgründen nicht zur Eintragung gelangt ist, ist sie erstmal nicht gültig...Punkt.

Das kann ein lustiges "wie war das damals noch" Spiel verursachen. Ob deswegen die Vorstände alle zusammen ihren Rücktritt hätten einreichen müssen sei dahingestellt, wohl eher nicht, wenn kein nachweislicher Schaden dem Verein entstand. Weshalb ist also der Vorstand zurückgetreten... die Erläuterungen aus der gemeinsamen Erklärung halte ich für fadenscheinig, was ja mittlerweile den meisten auch einleuchten sollte.

Um welche Presseerklärung geht es hier?? Der Vorstand kann im Prinzip machen was er will, er muß doch den Marketingreferenten nicht fragen. "Und es ist noch viel in meiner Schublade." Na hoffentlich kommt da noch mehr...


----------



## dubbel (16. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht das A...loch, wie ich von einigen und auch dem Ex-Vorstand in seiner Rücktrittsmeldung dargestellt werde.


dieser eindruck beruht sicher weniger auf darstellungen vom ex-vorstand und/oder einigen (mal wieder ungenannten) anderen, sondern in erster linie daran, wie du dich selbst präsentierst.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (16. Juli 2007)

@juchhu 
seltsamerweise nicht......


----------



## tommix000 (16. Juli 2007)

oh je, bei was für einem verein habe ich mich da angemeldet  

naja, für mich hat sich, wie für coffee, das thema DIMB erledigt und ich werde austreten, ebenso meine freundin. natürlich erst sobald auch jemand die kündigung bearbeiten darf


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> dieser eindruck beruht sicher weniger auf darstellungen vom ex-vorstand und/oder einigen (mal wieder ungenannten) anderen, sondern in erster linie daran, wie du dich selbst präsentierst.



heißt das nicht die "judikative Kraft des Faktischen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (16. Juli 2007)

tommix000 schrieb:


> naja, für mich hat sich, wie für coffee, das thema DIMB erledigt und ich werde austreten, ebenso meine freundin. natürlich erst sobald auch jemand die kündigung bearbeiten darf


ich muss auch leider noch warten, bis jemand da ist, um den schrieb entgegenzunehmen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich muss auch leider noch warten, bis jemand da ist, um den schrieb entgegezunehmen.



Schade, 

und ich wollte gerade eintreten. Aber diesem Antrag kann dann ja auch nicht stattgegeben werden...Wie kommt ein kleveres Kerlchen wie das Dubbel in so schlechte Gesellschaft?


----------



## powderJO (16. Juli 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Wie kommt ein kleveres Kerlchen wie das Dubbel in so schlechte Gesellschaft?



vereinsmeier?


----------



## arkonis (16. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich muss auch leider noch warten, bis jemand da ist, um den schrieb entgegenzunehmen.


 
kannst du bei LG-Biker abgeben, als Wichsvorlage.


----------



## dubbel (16. Juli 2007)

angesichts der tatsache, dass es der einzige verein ist, der mich aufnehmen wollte, musste ich die chance nutzen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Juli 2007)

So war's wohl auch mit dem Herrn Nettersheim. Ein schwerwiegender Fehler.


----------



## arkonis (16. Juli 2007)

wann wird das hier endlich geschlossen


----------



## dubbel (16. Juli 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> So war's wohl auch mit dem Herrn Nettersheim. Ein schwerwiegender Fehler.


wenigstens erkenne ich nen fehler, wenn er mich in den arsch beisst.


----------



## MTBMax (16. Juli 2007)

Servus,

jetzt muss ich mich als einfaches und inaktives, aber brav zahlendes Mitglied auch mal kurz melden. Ich beschränke mich auf's Wesentliche:

1. Für Unbeteiligte erschließt sich immer noch nicht, ob und wenn welche handfesten Fakten hinter der ganzen Aufregung stehen. Ich lehne mich mal so weit aus dem Fenster, zu behaupten, es sind persönliche Eigenschaften und kollidierende Charaktere.

2. Ich kann mich unverändert mit den satzungsmäßigen Zielen des DIMB identifizieren und habe großen Respekt vor dem bisher erbrachten Einsatz der Aktiven und den daraus resultierenden Erfolgen. Ich denke, dass DIMB auch in Zukunft hieran anknüpfen kann. Der Verein sollte stärker sein als ignorante Partikularinteressen. Der letzte Satz ist ganz allgemein an alle gemeint.
Bevor jetzt eine Austrittswelle wegen wenigen persönlichen Eitelkeiten anrollt wartet doch bitte alle die kommenden Wochen und Monate ab. Wenn die satzungsmäßigen Ziele nachhaltig nicht mehr vertreten werden, könnt ihr immer noch rechtzeitig austreten.

3. Kurzer Kommentar als Rechtsanwalt: Die jetzt schon eingereichten Kündigungen werden wirksam (wenn formgerecht), sobald sie dem Vorstand zugehen. Da die Kündigungen in der Geschäftsstelle vorliegen sollten, ist dies spätestens mit der Bestellung des Notvorstands der Fall. Nach den Schilderungen hier gilt die Satzung 2004. Die Änderungen wirksam beim Registergericht anmelden kann erst wieder der Notvorstand. Beschlüsse des Vorstandes auf Basis der neuen Satzungen sind unwirksam, wenn sich die Satzung 2004 an dieser Stelle unterscheidet. Die Beschlüsse können aber mit einer wirksamen Satzungsänderung nachträglich wirksam werden. Gerichtsurteile zu zitieren geht fast immer schief. Jedefalls ist das so für die hier zitierten. Juchuu konnte als einfaches Mitglied die Bestellung eines Notvorstandes beantragen (und gut das es zeitnah passiert ist).

4. Könnte bitte jemand die aktuell gültige Satzung 2004 hier zur Verfügung stellen.

5. Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn sich die beiden Kandidaten für den Notvorstand hier oder besser per Email allen Mitgliedern kurz vorstellen würden.

6. ...ich hab noch viel auf der Zunge, verkneif's mir aber erstmal.


Gerne stehe ich als bisher Unbeteiligter mit juristischem Rat zur Seite. Lasse mich aber bestimmt nicht _verein_nahmen. 

Grüße und - wie oben bereits empfohlen - alle mal kalt duschen. Ist verdammt heiß heute.

Grüße,
Max


----------



## Neu_hier (16. Juli 2007)

öffentliche demontage?

- Ich habe 100 Sachen gegen dich in der Schublade, hehe

- ja und ich habe 101 Sache gegen dich in der Schublade, hoho

Super Vorstellung. Ich wollte Mitglied werden, jetzt habe ich das Problem mit 
der Kündigung nicht mehr 


Es macht nicht gerade einen guten Eindruck eine Schlamschlacht in der Öffentlichkeit auszutragen. Neben den Mitglieder, werden auch evtl. "neue"
denke ich abgeschreckt. Ausserdem hat die DIMB einige Partner....

Da wird der BDR kritisiert, und hier spielt sich so ein Kindergarten ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (16. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wann wird das hier endlich geschlossen



nicht nur das. am besten auf nimmerwiedersehen verschwinden lassen, bevor es zu spät ist. neu_hier spricht ja nicht umsonst auch die partner eures vereins an - die sind sicher auch begeistert. 
was mich wundert: gerade ein "marketing-experte" sollte doch um die schädliche wirkung einer solch öffentlich ausgetragenen schlammschlacht wissen und vielleicht einfach mal die f***** halten.


----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2007)

LG-BIKER schrieb:


> Wenn eine Satzungsänderung aus Versäumnisgründen nicht zur Eintragung gelangt ist, ist sie erstmal nicht gültig...Punkt.
> 
> Das kann ein lustiges "wie war das damals noch" Spiel verursachen. Ob deswegen die Vorstände alle zusammen ihren Rücktritt hätten einreichen müssen sei dahingestellt, wohl eher nicht, wenn kein nachweislicher Schaden dem Verein entstand. Weshalb ist also der Vorstand zurückgetreten... die Erläuterungen aus der gemeinsamen Erklärung halte ich für fadenscheinig, was ja mittlerweile den meisten auch einleuchten sollte.
> 
> Um welche Presseerklärung geht es hier?? Der Vorstand kann im Prinzip machen was er will, er muß doch den Marketingreferenten nicht fragen. "Und es ist noch viel in meiner Schublade." *Na hoffentlich kommt da noch mehr...*


 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3852316#post3852316

Das ist die Pressemitteilung.

Ja, kommt, aber nicht öffentlich, sondern nur für die Mitglieder.

VG MArtin


----------



## Ennox (16. Juli 2007)

Aye...


----------



## Schwarzwild (16. Juli 2007)

Am besten sollte man die DIMB (eh so gut wie wirkungslos, und seit 1990 gerade mal 3.000 Mitglieder) einfach untergehen lassen und vergessen.

Eine neue Interessenvertretung für den MTB-Sport, die sich auch wirklich glaubhaft für die Belange ihrer Mitglieder und des Sports einsetzt, und sich nicht unter Vorwänden nur um die kommerzielle Besserstellung einiger Protagonisten kümmert, kann nur starten, wenn absolut sichergestellt ist, dass ehemalige DIMBos, die höhere Posten dort bekleideten und für die ganze Misere verantwortlich sind, dort auf keinen Fall neuen Fuß fassen dürfen!


----------



## icke1 (16. Juli 2007)

Nabend zusammen.

Nachdem ich mir jetzt mal einen etwas genaueren groben Überblick verschafft habe und auch mal beide Seiten mir angehört habe , hab ich den beschluß gefasst das ich mich an dieser Stelle von der weiteren Diskusion enthalten werde. 

So wie ich das jetzt langsam überblicke sind auf beiden Seiten fehler gemacht worden. Wer jetzt wie viele gemacht hat vermag ich mich nicht zu äußern und kann ich auch nicht. 

Auch ich habe mich hier natürlich erst einmal hinreißen lassen nur eine Seite ins Visier zu nehmen (seien es persönliche wie auch andere Gründe ), was m.E. nach aber nicht mehr tragbar ist. Ich möchte euch trotzdem bitten erst einmal *nicht* aus der DIMB auszutreten so wie es einige vorhaben/oder schon gemacht haben sondern erst mal abzuwarten. ( Frei dem Motto : Zum austreten bleibt immer noch danach Zeit genug ) (( Ich bin eigentlich erst seitdem es diese Diskusion gibt eingetreten um es halt aktiv mitzusteuern wie die Zukunft aussehen kann/soll. ich hoffe auch das der Notvorstand schnell zusammenkommt weil mir die Finger schon brennen   )).

Es scheint wohl richtig zu sein das es veränderungen geben muß diese aber auch nicht von jetzt auf gleich sein müssen/sollen.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## maxihb (16. Juli 2007)

So eine Diskussion ist einfach nur peinlich. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn der Thread geschlossen wird. Weil man sich schon fast schämen muß, Mitglied in der DIMB zu sein.

Gruße

Maxi


----------



## zena (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

bitte hört auf Vermutungen über den Verlauf der DIMB aufzustellen. Beim Durchlesen wirds einem schlecht und man versteht nur Bahnhof. Lasst den Wusel erstmal klar werden und es wird schon eine Richtung geben. 

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit auch DIMB Mitglied und lasse mich von der momentanen Situation nicht verrückt machen. Überlegt doch mal...ihr wandert auch nicht gleich aus Deutschland aus wenn unsere lieben Politiker die abstrusesten Ideen haben.  Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, ich übernehme keine Schutzposition für die DIMB und will auch keinen von seiner Kündigung abhalten. Eins hab ich der DIMB zu verdanken - ich bike heute rücksichtsvoller als früher und hab trotzdem riesen Spaß. Ich finde die Grundeinstellung der DIMB voll ok die Trailrules bringen mehr Frieden aufm Singlertrail und sogar die Wanderer sind besser drauf. 

Ob die beschriebenen Aspekte für die Gründung eines Dachverbandes jedem einleuchten oder eher ein Grund zur Kündigung sind mag dahingestellt sein, dafür kenne ich die Hintergründe zu wenig. Hört bitte auf zu meckern und macht lieber dass das Biken bei den Menschen mehr Akzeptanz erlangt Denn faires Benehmen auf den Trails ist doch die besste PR

In diesem Sinne...
 Zena


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Juli 2007)

Ich möchte nicht negativ über eine der beiden Seiten äußern, dafür fehlt das komplette Hintergrundwissen zu diesem Thema ! Wo wir schon bei dem Problem wären es werden hier immer nur Andeutungen und zum Teil auch deutliche Anfeindungen gegenüber Personen gemacht, aber so richtig deutlich ist mir nun noch nicht gworden warum der Vorstand zurückgetreten ist !?! 

Mir geht dieses ständige ich will keine Schlammschlacht starten sehr auf die Nerven und ich würde den zurückgetretenen Vorstand bitten zumindest den Mitgliedern des DIMB eine Erklärung für ihr Verhalten zukommen zu lassen und nicht sich hinter Anspielungen zu verstecken ! ( Wenn nicht alle DIMB Mitglieder, dann doch vielleicht bitte an Mich ?) 

Die Sache mit Mitgliederversammlung finde ein bißchen *tschuldigung* lächerlich, da wohl nichtmal 10% der Mitglieder dort vor Ort sein werden ! (Manche haben da Urlaub oder sind auch nicht bereit für diesen kindlichen Streit ca. 600 Km zu fahren) 

Ich würde außerdem gern mal einen Blick auf das neue Konzept "Quo vadis DIMB" werfen (aus Interesse) um vielleicht abzuschätzen, ob ich mich mit einer der neuen Wege anfreunden kann! Ansonsten muß ich aber auch sagen, dass ich von der Arbeit des Dimb (bis auf eine Zeitung im Jahr) nicht viel mitbekommen habe, und wenn man das amerikanische Vorbild IMBA zum Beispiel nimmt muss die Dimb sich sicherlich eingestehen, dass hier zu wenig passiert! 

Ich werde im September im Urlaub sein und danach über den Verbleib in der Dimb entscheiden !

MFG Christian


----------



## Caad5 (16. Juli 2007)

....melde mich ja nicht mehr so oft hier zu Wort, da ich dem MTB Sport im Augenblick den Rücken zugewand habe ( 450er exc ...geht schneller bergan   )
Aber egal, Ich bin immer noch zahlendes Mitglied und stimme Damdam zu 100% zu!
Ich habe nicht die Zeit und Lust jetzt hier 16 Seiten durchzulesen um eigentlich hinterher genauso da zustehen wie vorm lesen...
Also, ich bekomme eine mail wo drinsteht das der Vorstand zurücktritt.....mmhh??? Warum wieso weshalb keine Ahnung!!!!
Ich denke ein Recht zu haben (per post, mail wie auch immer) zu erfahren was warum los ist nicht auf einer Versammlung die sonstwo ist!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (17. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die Größe zeige ich, dass ich trotz der Anfeindungen die Fakten zur aMV offenlegen werden.



Eigenlob?



> Und es ist noch viel in meiner Schublade.



In meiner auch.


----------



## FlatterAugust (17. Juli 2007)

DIMB team schrieb:


> ...................
> 
> *Zum Anderen bildet die DIMB in enger Kooperation mit dem BDR seit einigen Jahren erfolgreich MTB-Guides / Trainer C MTB-Breitensport aus, die eine bundesweit und in Kürze auch im europäischen Ausland anerkannte Lizenz durch den BDR, als dem Deutschen Rad-Spitzensportverband, erhalten................*



Aha! Da liegt also der Hase im Pfeffer. Auch wenn es sich bei der DIMB doch eher um ein Kaninchen handelt.

Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, wen oder was die DIMB eigentlich vertritt. Danke für die offene Aussage in dieser Richtung. 

Ein Verein der angeblich Mountainbikesport fördern und die Biker vertreten will, sich aber permanent öffentlich dafür entschuldigt dass so viele dieses Umweltschonende Hobby betreiben, war mir schon immer äusserst suspekt.

Ich denke, der BDR sieht in euch eine willkommene Möglichkeit, den ungeliebten MTB Sport entgültig an die Wand zu fahren.

Schliesslich ist es der Unverfrorenheit früher Mountainbiker zu verdanken, dass auch Strassenfahrer heute die Farbe ihrer Socken selbst bestimmen dürfen. Diesen schweren Eingriff in die Kernkopetenzen des BDR hat dieser bis heute den MTB Protagonisten nicht verzeihen können. 

Was hat der BDR denn bisher *für* den MTB Sport getan? 

Ausser dass man die Gebühren schnell noch mitnimmt!? Und Kadersportler die Deutschland bei internationalen Wettkämpfen vertreten, die Nationaltrikots aus eigener Tasche bezahlen lässt?  

Die Abneigung vieler Hobbyfahrer gegen Vereine und Verbände kommen ja auch nicht von ungefähr.
Wenn man dann im Führungskader der DIMB meint sich mit diesen Leuten über die Köpfe der Betroffenen hinweg verbrüdern zu müssen, wundert mich das, was hier gerade abläuft überhaupt nicht mehr.
So gesehen sehe ich es inzwischen als Vorteil, das Juchhu das Zepter an sich reisst. So hat man die Gewissheit, die oder der DIMB sind bald Geschichte.

Schön wäre natürlich, der BDR würde der leckgeschlagenen DIMB gleich mit auf den Grund folgen. Ach, ich träume schon wieder.

edit

Wofür, oder wer zum Teufel, braucht einen "MTB-Guides / Trainer C MTB-Breitensport" ? 
Ich sehe die  A/B/C 'Trainerausbildung' mehr als so eine Art Gelddruckmaschine des BDR.


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo und guten Morgen, liebe Leutz,

bevor ich in den zweiten Teil meines Urlaubs (Trailsurfen im AllgÃ¤u) durchstarte, hier mal einige Anmerkungen aus Sicht eines der Ex-VorstÃ¤nde zu den immer wieder auftauchenden Kritikpunkten. Da ich zwischen Seite 8 und Seite 12 geschwÃ¤chelt habe, erhebe ich keinen Anspruch auf VollstÃ¤ndigkeit der Punkte. 
Sorry fÃ¼r den Langtext, aber hier wurde schon so viel geschrieben, was zumindest aus meiner / unserer Sicht beleuchtet gehÃ¶rt:

*Ausbildung:*
Die Ausbildung hatten wir zu einem nicht unwichtigen Standbein der DIMB geformt, denn durch sie haben wir die MÃ¶glichkeit nutzen kÃ¶nnen, MTB-Guides und -Scouts mit der DIMB-Philosophie vom spaÃbringenden und dennoch natur- und sozialvertrÃ¤glichen Biken vertraut zu machen (siehe obiges Posting von Zena). Diese wirken vor Ort als Multiplikatoren und tragen die DIMB-Ziele  an die Basis. Zugleich sind diese dann auch argumentativ gewappnet, um vor Ort Wegesperrungen etc. entgegenzutreten oder aber auch im Konfliktfall deeskalierend zu handeln. Mal abgesehen von dem groÃen Sicherheitsgewinn, falls trotz guter Vorbereitung denn mal unterwegs was passiert (Stichwort Notfallmanagement).
Alle Kurse sind kostendeckend kalkuliert, so dass das fÃ¼r solche   Sportausbildungen seitens der FachverbÃ¤nde festgelegte Ãbungsleiter-/Ausbilderhonorar oder die Auslagen der Referenten (das Lehrteam besteht aus insgesamt 9 Personen) in keinem Fall aus den MitgliedsbeitrÃ¤gen bestritten werden. In meinem Fall bleiben durch Vor- und Nachbereitung der Kurse rund 1 â¬ pro Stunde Ã¼brig, die ich aufgrund anderer ÃbungsleitervertrÃ¤ge mit anderen Vereinen dann auch noch zum Teil versteuern muss.
Echt fetter Lohn, wenn man bedenkt, dass ca. 2 Wochen teils unbezahlter  Urlaub pro Jahr fÃ¼r die Ausbildung verwendet werden (weitere 2 Wochen Urlaub und Ãberstunden gingen Ã¼brigens bisher fÃ¼r andere DIMB-Themen, wie Teilnahme an Symposien, Arbeitsgruppen, Aktiventreffen etc. drauf). Die Unterstellungen, wir wÃ¼rden uns mit der Ausbildung persÃ¶nlich die Taschen vollmachen, sind absurd. Es gehÃ¶rt viel Idealismus dazu und aber vor allem SpaÃ an der Arbeit mit Menschen... 
Ab einem gewissen Buchungsgrad fliessen DIMB bzw. BDR ÃberschÃ¼sse zu, die zur ERfÃ¼llung der satzungsgemÃ¤Ãen Zwecke eingesetzt werden. Auch dies ist vÃ¶llig legitim. 

Nicht zu vergessen, dass alle Teilnehmer der Ausbildung DIMB-Mitglieder werden und pro Kurs auch einige ihren Verein mit in die DIMB bringen. Der Mitgliedergewinn hierdurch ist erheblich! 

Durch die Ausbildung hat die DIMB des Weiteren eine gegenseitige Anerkennung mit dem DAV erreicht. Auf diesem Sektor befinden wir uns mittlerweile auf AugenhÃ¶he und es wurden neue Wege der Zusammenarbeit dadurch erst erÃ¶ffnet.

*Weitere Kooperation mit dem BDR / DachverbandsgrÃ¼ndung mit Hr. Schramm*
Die Zusammenarbeit mit dem BDR wird hier in der Diskussion stÃ¤ndig auf die Ausbildung beschrÃ¤nkt. Dass der BDR ein wichtiger und mÃ¤chtiger VerbÃ¼ndeter im Vorgehen gegen geplante 3,5-Meter-Regelungen war und die Stellungnahmen der DIMB mitgezeichnet hat, darf nicht Ã¼bersehen werden. Das kam in der ErklÃ¤rung zum Dachverbandsthread leider nicht deutlich genug heraus. Unser Fehler.
Kein Fehler ist es jedoch aus unserer Sicht, diese Kooperation zum Wohle aller Biker in Deutschland nicht der FÃ¶rderung des Leistungssports zu opfern, was die logische Konsequenz aus einer gemeinsamen VerbandsgrÃ¼ndung mit Hr. Schramm gewesen wÃ¤re. Das soll nicht heissen, dass der MTB-Leistungssport nicht stÃ¤rker gefÃ¶rdert werden sollte, aber es ist nicht die satzungsgemÃ¤Ãe "DIMB-Spielwiese".


*Gewichtung in der tÃ¤glichen Arbeit:*
Hier klang mehrfach durch, dass der Vorstand sich nur noch mit Ausbildung beschÃ¤ftigt. Seit 2001 arbeite ich ehrenamtlich fÃ¼r die DIMB. Seit 2004 (Beginn des Ausbildungsprogramms) stellt sich die Arbeitsbelastung wie folgt dar:
15 Stunden durchschnittlich pro Woche fÃ¼r "normale" DIMB-Vorstands- und GeschÃ¤ftsstellenarbeit / ca. 5 Stunden fÃ¼r die Ausbildung. Also insgesamt 20 Stunden pro Woche. Zu Anfang, als ich die absolut desolate Kasse in endlosen Nachtschichten auch noch auf Vordermann brachte, waren es bis zu  35 DIMB-Stunden pro Woche. So mancher hat sich gewundert, dass er nachts um 3 den Newsletter bekommen hat...
Dies alles mit Ausnahme der Zeit vom Mitte MÃ¤rz bis Mitte Mai 2007, als ich mein gekauftes 100 Jahre altes Haus in Windeseile fÃ¼r meine Familie bezugsfertig machen musste. Trotz Arbeitsverteilung auf mehrere DIMB-Schultern (danke dafÃ¼r!) blieb in der Zeit schon mal was liegen (z.B. ein Schreiben an einen der Hauptsponsoren).


*Wieso es teilweise nicht voran ging, wie gewÃ¼nscht*
Dass verschiedene Themen auf der Strecke geblieben sind, lag daran, dass ehemalige BEarbeiter sich aufgrund neuer Beziehungen, Job-Wechsel etc. plÃ¶tzlich wieder aus der Vorstandsarbeit verabschiedeten. 
Es gab in den vergangenen Jahren neben Juchhu lediglich 2 FÃ¤lle, in denen der restliche Vorstand sich in Disharmonie von Vorstandsmitgliedern trennte. Der eine liess uns Ã¼ber Monate hÃ¤ngen und wir mussten immer wieder in Nachtschichten die Kartoffeln aus dem Feuer holen. In einem anderen Fall war das permanente Gemeckere (nicht konstruktive Kritik) und die Ãberordnung von regionalen oder persÃ¶nlichen Interessen Ã¼ber die der DIMB einfach nicht mehr hinnehmbar und er hat freiwillig die VorstandsbÃ¼hne verlassen und die IG fÃ¼r aufgelÃ¶st erklÃ¤rt, ganz unmisverstÃ¤ndlich um LÃ¶schung aus dem interne Forum gebeten etc.. Er ist ja jetzt einer der heftigsten WortfÃ¼hrer hier und sieht seine Stunde gekommen, uns endlich eins auszuwischen. Dazu scheint dann auch jede Behauptung jedes Mittel recht.


*Meine GrÃ¼nde fÃ¼r den RÃ¼cktritt*
Seit Mitte Mai habe ich mich tagtÃ¤glich nur noch durch meterlange Postings und Mails von Juchhu gewÃ¼hlt, die stÃ¤ndig mit VorwÃ¼rfen und Attacken gegen den GEschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrenden Vorstand gespickt waren. Die stÃ¤ndig erforderliche Widerlegung der aufgestellten Behauptungen bremste die normale Arbeit aus. Hatte man das GefÃ¼hl, das Thema jetzt einvernehmlich geklÃ¤rt und aus der WElt geschafft zu haben, war im Forum schon wieder das nÃ¤chste Posting mit diskreditierendem Inhalt oder nicht abgestimmte Postings in der Ãffentlichkeit.
Das VertrauensverhÃ¤ltnis wurde damit vÃ¶llig zerstÃ¶rt, wiichtige DIMB-Vorstands-Arbeit ausgebremst und auch mein bezahlter Job litt in nicht mehr vertretbarem Umfang darunter. Von der Familie, die zusehends auf mich verzichten musste, mÃ¶chte ich hier gar nicht reden. Die Situation war fÃ¼r mich unertrÃ¤glich geworden.
Und es ging nicht nur mir so. Daher kam es auch zu einer Telefonkonferenz des erweiterten Vorstands (ohne Juchhu) in der wir mit 6 Stimmen fÃ¼r eine Amtsniederlegung und 2 Enthaltungen ihn aufforderten, auch in Anbetracht einiger guter Ideen, sein Amt niederzulegen, da uns eine weitere Zusammenarbeit unmÃ¶glich geworden war. Dies sollte ggfs. sogar bis zu seiner satzungsgemÃ¤Ãen  Amtsenthebung durchgesetzt werden. Durch einen genialen Schachzug seinerseits hat er jedoch unser Hauptargument hierfÃ¼r ausgehÃ¶lt und ein Enthebungsverfahren hÃ¤tte vermutlich nicht zum gewÃ¼nschten Erfolg gefÃ¼hrt, wie uns unser Rechtsbeistand erÃ¶ffnete. Vielmehr hÃ¤tte die DIMB durch dann tatsÃ¤chliche Ã¶ffentliche Schlammschlacht (online-Abstimmung der Mitglieder), die wir zu verantworten gehabt hÃ¤tten, noch mehr an Ansehen verloren, als es jetzt durch diesen Thread hier schon der Fall ist. 
Da die Zusammenarbeit mit ihm fÃ¼r uns weiterhin ertrÃ¤glich war und ist, blieb also nur die Konsequenz, selbst zurÃ¼ckzutreten.
Dass jetzt hier von Juchhu und seinen paar VerbÃ¼ndeten im Geiste versucht wird, uns zu diskreditieren, war klar und lÃ¤sst sich offensichtlich nicht vermeiden. Die HauptbeschÃ¤ftigung scheint zu sein, uns VersÃ¤umnisse nachzuweisen. Aber er hat ja jetzt die Chance, zu zeigen, wie perfekt er alles in seinem Sinne regeln wird. Und wenns nicht klappt, war dann auch wieder der alte Vorstand schuld 

*Zu Juchhus Quo vadis Konzept*
Die Zusammenstellung der bisherigen und einiger neuer Ideen ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Ganz Ã¼berwiegend sind diese Ideen allerdings nicht neu, aber nett  aufbereitet. Einige Sachen schmeckten uns wegen kommerzieller Ausrichtung allerdings nicht. Die tatsÃ¤chliche Bearbeitung von Sachthemen, die den Bikesport und nicht nur die DIMB voran bringen, war aus unserer Sicht zu schwach gewichtet, da die DIMB kein Selbstgestaltungsverein ist. Aber er hat ja jetzt reagiert und pushed auf einmal die Open Trails Taskforce und andere Taskforces. Das ist der richtige Weg.

Die meisten der alten Ideen sind Ã¼brigens an der fehlenden tatkrÃ¤ftigen UnterstÃ¼tzung aus den Reihen der Mitglieder oder fehlenden finanziellen Ressourcen gescheitert. Ich weiss nicht, in wie vielen Newslettern, Mitgliederversammlungen etc. zur UnterstÃ¼tzung aufgerufen wurde. Nach guten Aktiventreffen mit tausenden von Ideen verlief das Ganze dann immer wieder im Sande. Aber so ist das nun mal im Ehrenamt, wo alle in ihrer Freizeit arbeiten und von vielen Faktoren abhÃ¤ngig sind. Letzten Endes zu viel Arbeit fÃ¼r zu wenige Schultern. 

Vielleicht gelingt es dem neuen Vorstand ja mit Juchhus Hilfe, dass die Mitglieder sich jetzt mehr engagieren und tatkrÃ¤ftig mithelfen oder dass die Sponsoreneinnahmen in entsprechender HÃ¶he sprudeln, damit das Ganze outgesourced werden kann. weder das eine noch das andere sehe ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt. Immer nur nebulÃ¶se AnkÃ¼ndigungen von Unsummen, die da an Sponsoringgeldern auf die DIMB zurollen. Aber es wÃ¤re der DIMB zu wÃ¼nschen, dass ich mich irre. 

*Zur LÃ¶schung der Postings von Silent*
In der Sache halte ich es immer noch fÃ¼r richtig, nicht belegte Angriffe zu lÃ¶schen, um eine Schlammschlacht zu vermeiden. Leider habe ich Silent damit zum MÃ¤rtyrer gemacht und genau das Gegenteil bewirkt. Das war ein Fehler von mir. Soll nicht wieder vorkommen. Alleine schon deshalb, weil ich in absehbarer Zeit meine Moderatorenfunktion im Open Trails Forum niederlegen werde.


DafÃ¼r, dass ich hier eigentlich gar nichts schreiben wollte, ist es ganz schÃ¶n viel geworden. Sorry dafÃ¼r, aber ich denke die Darstellung "der anderen Seite" war auch mal notwendig. Jetzt kÃ¶nnt Ihr Euch selbst ein Bild machen.

Ich kann alle Mitglieder nur auffordern, zur auÃerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung zu erscheinen. Dort erfahrt Ihr mehr Fakten.

Und jetzt fahre ich ins AllgÃ¤u mit meinen Freunden die Trails absurfen. Dass das legal mÃ¶glich ist, liegt Ã¼brigens nicht zuletzt an der Arbeit der DIMB in frÃ¼heren Jahren.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

thomas, ich (und sicher werden noch weitere folgen ...) danke dir für die ausführliche darstellung aus sicht des ehemaligen vorstandes  
ich wünsche dir einen erholsamen urlaub


----------



## Schwarzwild (17. Juli 2007)

gelöscht

(um nicht sinnentstellend verkürzt zitiert zu werden)


----------



## zena (17. Juli 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> kam am Ende 'raus, das nicht wenige von den "kostendeckenden" Übungsleiterlehrgängen, die veranstaltet wurden, nicht schlecht gelebt haben, auch wenn sie offiziell immer wieder betonten, alles nur aus ehrenamtlichem Engagement heraus getan zu haben.
> Es ist in keinem Verband anders!




   ja klar...und deshalb fährt der Ex-Vorstand Ferrari und hat ne Villa am Comer See. 
Ich glaub dir gehts zu gut. Anschuldigungen und Verdächtigungen aufstellen
ist ja sooo cool.

Meinerseits: dickes DANKESCHÖN für die geleistete Arbeit im Laufe der Jahre und für die erreichten Ziele 

Ciao Zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (17. Juli 2007)

zena schrieb:


> (...) ja klar...und deshalb fährt der Ex-Vorstand Ferrari und hat ne Villa am Comer See.



Genau, und in die Alpen (von wegen Allgäu) fährt der Thomas jetzt nur, weil er seine Nummernkonten verwalten muß     



> Ich glaub dir gehts zu gut. Anschuldigungen und Verdächtigungen aufstellen



Genau, völlig einer Meinung! 

.....und, wo das lt. Schwarzwild doch ohnehin in allen Vereinen so sein soll, erst jetzt damit zu kommen. Warum hat das Schwarzwild seine Behauptungen also jetzt losgelassen, anstatt im Frühjahr in Bärnfels entsprechende Fragen zu stellen (und Antworten zu bekommen)? Noch offensichtlicher geht´s ja kaum.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Warum hat das Schwarzwild seine Behauptungen also jetzt losgelassen...



...im KTWR ist eben so früh noch nix los...


----------



## CubeGhostRider (17. Juli 2007)

zena schrieb:


> Meinerseits: dickes DANKESCHÖN für die geleistete Arbeit im Laufe der Jahre und für die erreichten Ziele
> 
> Ciao Zena


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Danke auch für die Stellungnahme! Man weiß dadurch zwar immer noch nicht viel über die tatsächlichen Hintergründe, aber ich kann nachvollziehen, dass das nicht hier im öffentlichen Forum breitgetreten werden kann/sollte!

Ich hoffe, dass die ursprünglichen Ziele der DIMB weiterhin verfolgt werden, und dass die Begeisterung für unser schönes Hobby und der daraus resultierende Idealismus, der die DIMB-Arbeit bisher getragen hat, dabei den Motor für alle Aktivitäten darstellen - und nicht die Profilierungssucht Einzelner... 

Ich persönlich werde mich nicht zu übereilten Schritten hinreißen lassen, sondern in aller Ruhe abwarten was sich entwickelt, zur Mitgliederversammlung gehen wenn möglich, und dann nach reiflicher Überlegung entscheiden, ob ich mit dem, was danach kommt, noch übereinstimme. Bis dahin werde ich das tun, was eigentlich das Ziel der gesamten Community sein sollte: Auf open trails BIKEN!!!


----------



## M::::: (17. Juli 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> *Zur Löschung der Postings von Silent*
> In der Sache halte ich es immer noch für richtig, nicht belegte Angriffe zu löschen, um eine Schlammschlacht zu vermeiden.


Aha ,hat ja gut geklappt.
Es gäbe natürlich auch die theoretische Möglichkeit die Angriffe zu widerlegen oder vom Angreifer die Belegung der selben zu fordern.Mag zwar auch ein unangenehmerer Weg sein,als Postings zu löschen,aber ist doch mal nen 2 . Gedanken wert.Wie schrieb HelmutK oben so schön: Demokratie ist nicht immer einfach  



Präsi schrieb:


> Leider habe ich Silent damit zum Märtyrer gemacht und genau das Gegenteil bewirkt.



Die meisten mir bekannten "Märtyrer" sind aber für gewönlich tot.


Was die anderen Punkte angeht :
In manchen Punkten fehlt mir (und auch 99% der anderen DIMBO s) das objektive Hintergrundwissen , in anderen Punkten (z.B. Bikeguideausbildung) seh ich das komplett anders.

Wie dem auch sei; ich find s schon im höchsten Maße inkonsequent "keine Schlammschlacht" anfangen zu wollen und in der Rücktrittserklärung schon direkt Seitehiebe zu verteilen. Wenn ich Seitehiebe verteile dann nenn ich doch auch Ross&Reiter oder halte mich ganz geschlossen.Genau diese Hinweise auf "eine Person" haben in nicht unerheblichen Teil zu dem Mist geführt den wir hier jetzt haben.Auch in deinem letzten Posting magst Du ja wieder mal keine Namen nennen.
Übrigens: "ER" hat nicht die IG aufgelöst,sondern IG hat sich aufgelöst.Das ist einer der wenigen Punkte die ich definitiv als Unwahrheit deklarieren kann, denn bei der Auflösung war ich (im Gegensatz zu Dir) dabei.



Da der Rücktritt de Facto ja scheinbar hier der einzige Punkt ist der (in beiden "Lagern") unumstritten ist,versteh ich nicht ganz, warum jemand der zurückgetreten ist, noch die E Mailkanäle eines Postens nutzt den er nicht mehr hat um die Mitglieder zu informieren. Ist wohl Ansichtssache.


Man sieht sich dann wohl auf der MV ,zu dem ja alle Protagonisten ihre Schubladen samt Inhalt mitbringen können.Mal sehen ob man nach Leerung der Schubladen und Diskussion des Inhalts überhaupt noch zu vernünftigen Wahlen kommt.  Auf den Zeitplan für die MV bin ich schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## M::::: (17. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> .... Warum hat das Schwarzwild seine Behauptungen also jetzt losgelassen, anstatt im Frühjahr in Bärnfels entsprechende Fragen zu stellen (und Antworten zu bekommen)? Noch offensichtlicher geht´s ja kaum.



Das mag ggf. daran liegen das Schwarzwild gar kein DIMB  Mitglied ist und (sinngemäß) "bei DIMB Threads immer kotzen muss" (s.oben)


----------



## Schwarzwild (17. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Das mag ggf. daran liegen das Schwarzwild gar kein DIMB  Mitglied ist und (sinngemäß) "bei DIMB Threads immer kotzen muss" (s.oben)



Da weißt Du aber viel


----------



## M::::: (17. Juli 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Da weißt Du aber viel



Na ja, das würd ich mal aus Deinem Posting mit "bei allen Dimb Threads befällt mich Übelkeit" so interpretieren.
Kannst mich ja gerne korrigieren


----------



## dubbel (17. Juli 2007)

oder er war von dem vielen champagner bei der rauschenden dimb-ballnacht in bärnfels so bedudelt, dass er was verwechselt. 
is ja bekannt, dass da geprasst wird, was das zeug hält, 
und wenn die damen vom begleitservice, den die dimb immer mitbestellt, dann noch die entsprechenden linien ziehen, geht da leicht mal was durcheinander. 

ich danke an dieser stelle auf jeden fall dem gesamten verein, dass er meinen aufwendigen lebenswandel finanziert hat und ich nun genug angehäuft hab, um mich ins privatleben zurückzuziehen.


----------



## Tilman (17. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Man sieht sich dann wohl auf der MV ,zu dem ja alle Protagonisten ihre Schubladen samt Inhalt mitbringen können.Mal sehen ob man nach Leerung der Schubladen und Diskussion des Inhalts überhaupt noch zu vernünftigen Wahlen kommt.  Auf den Zeitplan für die MV bin ich schon sehr gespannt.




Solch guruhaften Schubladen Schwachsinn kann man m.E. nur so ernst nehmen, wie er es verdient. Wahrscheinlich sind da aber die Wahlzettel drin und das wäre eine nützliche Sache.


----------



## Edith L. (17. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Man sieht sich dann wohl auf der MV ,zu dem ja alle Protagonisten ihre Schubladen samt Inhalt mitbringen können.Mal sehen ob man nach Leerung der Schubladen und Diskussion des Inhalts überhaupt noch zu vernünftigen Wahlen kommt.  Auf den Zeitplan für die MV bin ich schon sehr gespannt.



Ja, das lässt Schlimmes befürchten! 

Man sollte einen Versammlung über mehrere Tage ansetzen, da der Inhalt zumindestens einer Schublade aus Endlospapier besteht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (17. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Solch guruhaften Schubladen Schwachsinn kann man m.E. nur so ernst nehmen, wie er es verdient..



Die Schubladengeschichte war auch meinerseits nicht ganz ernst gemeint ; werde das künftig noch zusätzlich mit einem  untermalen.



Tilman schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind da aber die Wahlzettel drin und das wäre eine nützliche Sache.


In wessen Schublade jetzt


----------



## M::::: (17. Juli 2007)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ja, das lässt Schlimmes befürchten!
> 
> Man sollte einen Versammlung über mehrere Tage ansetzen, da der Inhalt zumindestens einer Schublade aus Endlospapier besteht!



Ich wär schon zufrieden mit einem Veranstaltungsort ,bei dem man zur Anreise nicht schon Tage benötigt 
Bei einem bundesweiten Verein wär doch auch die geographische Mitte der BRD naheliegend.Schaun wir mal.


----------



## bluemuc (17. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Bei einem bundesweiten Verein wär doch auch die geographische Mitte der BRD naheliegend.Schaun wir mal.



http://www.mittelpunkt-deutschlands.de/b4/index.htm


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Juli 2007)

Auf dem Weg ins Allgäu stand ich soviel im Stau, dass ich mir noch ein paar Gedanken machen konnte. Und in Sonthofen gibts sogar ein Internetcafé, das ich gerade besuche, um diese, meine letzten Gedanken zu diesem Thread zu äußern.

Vorab erstmal vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte, die als Posting und auch als PM oder Mail angekommen sind. Es zeigt, dass sich manche auch objektiv mit der Materie beschäftigen. Danke auch an die NRW-Achse, die natürlich gleich wieder mit netten Unterstellungen auf dem Plan war. Dazu fällt mir folgender Spruch ein: meine Meinung ist gefestigt, bitte verwirren Sie mich nicht mit Tatsachen. 

Was mich während der Fahrt beschäftigt hat, war, welche Fehler uns unterlaufen sind bzw. von Juchhu, Silent & Co unterstellt werden. Daher hier mal das Szenario dessen, was in den letzten Wochen teils nebulös, teils unheilbeschwörend und immer mit dem Säbel rasselnd losgelassen wurde:

*1. Vorwurf: Vorteilsnahme des Vorstands und anderer Aktiver*
a) Ausbilderhonorar
ist oben wohl hinreichend dargestellt. An der Legitimität dürfte es keine Zweifel geben.
b) Förderung der DIMB und der Ausbildung durch Specialized
Specialized ist Sponsor der DIMB und zahlt in die DIMB-Kasse einen festen Betrag. Eine der Voraussetzungen für dieses Sponsoring war insbesondere auf Wunsch von Specialized, dass wir in der Ausbildung die Bikes und Bekleidung präsentieren, um den Multiplikatoreneffekt zu nutzen. Dem sind wir zzugegebenermaßen gerne nachgekommen, um unsere eigenen Bikes in der Ausbildung zu schonen.
Aber es ist ganz klar vertraglich geregelt, dass die Bikes uns nicht gehören und auch nicht statt Rückgabe preiswert überlassen werden. Die gehen retour! Reparaturen und Wartung an den Rädern zahlen wir selbst. 
Und dass Specialized unser Angebot, auch die überlassene Bekleidung wieder zurückzugeben dankend abgelehnt hat, könnte nachvollziehbar sein. Was wollen die mit nem 100 mal getragenen Trikot?
Unser Ansinnen, auch die IG-Guides mit Rädern auszustatten, wurde seitens Specialized aus Kostengründen verworfen. 
c) Verschwundenes Laptop
Juchhu möchte unter anderem wegen eines verschwundenen Laptops Einblick in die Finanzunterlagen aus 2005. Ggfs. will er dies sogar einklagen. 
Hintergrund scheint zu sein, dass er vermutet, wir hätten uns irgendwie ein Laptop einverleibt. Tatsache ist, dass sein Vorvorgänger als Marketingreferent just an dem Tag, an dem er die DIMB-ARbeit hingeschmissen hat, das Laptop in seinem Verwirrtheitszustand "auf dem DAch seines Autos habe liegen lassen und sei losgefahren". Nach ewigem hin und her haben wir uns dann in Anbetracht der bekannt schwierigen finanziellen Situation auf eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung eingelassen, die aber von ihm nie vollzogen wurde. Aufgrund Aussichtslosigkeit eines kostenpflichtigen Beitreibungsverfahrens haben wir auf eine zwangsweise Durchsetzung unserer Forderung zum Erhalt des Zeitwertes verzichtet. Ist auch alles in unseren Akten dokumentiert. 
*

2. Vorwurf: Zu lange Bearbeitungszeiten eines Sponsorenschreibens an Specialized*
Stimmt. Ein Schreiben an Spcialized lag mehrere Wochen zur Überarbeitung bei mir und anschließend noch kurz bei Norman, bevor es rausging.
Auswirkung der Verspätung? Keine, denn der Adressat bei Specialized stand zu dem Zeitpunkt kurz vor der Entlassung und hatte sicherlich andere Sorgen, als die DIMB-Zusammenarbeit zu vertiefen.

*3. Vorwurf: Satzungsänderungen nicht angemeldet bei dem Amtsgericht Freiburg*
Stimmt. Geht auf meine Kappe. Wollte die Änderungen aus 2006 und 2007 nach der JHV im März ans Amtsgericht melden, was aber zunächst am Umzugs- und Renovierungssreß und dann an den internen Querelen gescheitert ist. Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: Mist!
Auswirkungen:

a) Änderung 2006: 
ca. 5 oder 6 Ausgetretene hätten nach der alten Regelung noch fristgerecht ihre Mitgliedschaft gekündigt. Ggfs. müsste hier rückwirkend eine Erstattung der Mitgliedsbeiträge für 2007 erfolgen (sind aber noch gar nicht eingezogen, so dass es noch nicht zu spät ist - Stefan Büker und Stefan Schneider sollten dann jetzt bitte mal die Köpfe zusammen stecken, schauen, wer das ist und diese doch noch als gekündigt bestätigen).

b) Änderung 2007:
der neu eingeführte Umweltreferent ist beim AG noch nicht aktenkundig und seine Abstimmungen zählen leider so lange auch nicht. Der Fehler wird aber gem. Rechtsauskunft mit der Eintragung in das Vereinsregister geheilt, so dass Axels Stimmabgaben nur vorübergehend nicht gezählt werden. Sorry Axel, war keine Absicht.

Der Notvorstand ist über beide Sachverhalte informiert und erhält die für die Eintragung erforderlichen Unterlagen. sorry, Stefan B. für die Arbeit, die ich Dir damit bereitet habe.

*
4. Fehlendes Demokratieverständnis*
Juchhu trat am 15.05. mit dem Anliegen an den Erweiterten Vorstand, den Sauerländischen Gebirgsverein (SGV), die Wanderervertretung der Sauerländer, umgehend in die DIMB auzunehmen. Er habe dazu viele Gespräche mit Aktiven vor Ort und auch Teilen des erweiterten Vorstands geführt, die alle seiner Meinung seien. Nach vielen Diskussionen über Chancen und Gefahren war der Geschäftsführende Vorstand zu der Überzeugung gekommen, dass es besser sei, vor der uns satzungsgemäß zustehenden Entscheidung über die Aufnahme, zunächst ein Stimmungsbild im Aktivenkreis einzuholen. Hierzu haben gemeinsam mit Juchhu eine Abfrage formuliert, die die möglichen Antworten enthielt:
a) sofortige Aufnahme des SGV
b) erstmal ein Jahr im Wege der Kooperation beschnuppern und dann +ber Aufnahme entscheiden
c) keine Aufnahme des SGV, aber Kooperation 

a) erhielt 10 Stimmen, b) 6 Stimmen und c) 5 Stimmen. Damit war für uns klar, dass die Mehrheit der Aktiven sich für b) und c) ausgesprochen hatte und damit mit 11 Stimmen gegen die derzeitige Aufnahme des SGV. Die Risiken des Beitritts von 45.000 Wanderern im Vergleich zu 3.500 Bikern der DIMB in einer MTB-Interessenvertretung waren der Mehrheit einfach zu groß. Es darf nicht vergessen werden, dass die Wanderverbände regelmässig die härtesten Gegner in Gesetzesverhandlungen etc. sind. 

Aber uns war ein dummer Formulierungsfehler in der Einleitung / Erklärung zur Abstimmung unterlaufen, so dass auch der Eindruck erweckt werden konnte, Antwort a) habe die Abstimmung gewonnen. 
Wir haben diesen formalen Fehler allerdings der inhaltlichen Entscheidung untergeordnet und es bei der Ablehnung des Beitritts und gleichzeitiger Kooperation mit dem SGV belassen. 
Im Anschluss daran wurden dann seitens Juchhu und zweier IG-Sauerland-Vertreter der Rücktritt des Vorstands gefordert, da wir keine Demokraten seien und die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung mit Füssen treten würden. Die weiteren, sehr persönlichen Unterstellungen erspare ich mir hier. 
Der Erweiterte Vorstand formulierte daraufhin in langer Telefonkonferenz folgenden Kompromiss:
Wenn der SGV sich im Rahmen einer (mit einem so großen Verband immer) zu schließenden Vereinbarung mit den satzungsgemäßen Zielen der DIMB wie "Öffnung aller Wege, sofern natur- und sozialverträglich" schriftlich einverstanden erklärt und dieses auch in der Öffentlichkeit mit unterstützt, sollte einer Aufnahme nichts mehr im Wege stehen. 
Dieser Vorschlag wurde von den beiden IG-Vertretern abgelehnt. Man wolle noch nicht mal mit dem SGV darüber reden. 
Schliesslich kam dann das überraschende Posting von Martin R., Gründer und Sprecher der IG Sauerland, dass die SGV-Aufnahme gar kein Primärziel der IG sei. Viel Wind um nichts. Außer einem Formfehler, der hier nicht weggeredet werden soll. 

*5. Behauptung:  Fehlender Versicherungsschutz der Aktiven *
Immer wieder wurden die Aktiven durch Juchhu verunsichert, es gebe keinen Versicherungsschutz. Mit Mail vom 22.12.06 wurde den Verantwortlichen vor Ort deutlich erklärt, unter welchen Vorausetzungen Versicherungsschutz besteht. Seitens des Vorstands ist alles erforderliche veranlasst. Das eigentlich fertige Guide-Konzept wird die Beweisführung im Schadensfall weiter erleichtern und das Ganze manifestieren. 

*6. Behauptung: die DIMB wurde durch den Rücktritt im Stich gelassen und in eine sogenannte "Unzeit" geworfen*
Auch das stimmt so nicht, denn Stefan Bürker wurde am Tag unseres Rücktritts mit seiner Zustimmung zum kommissarischen Vorstand bestellt. Dies wurde mit Schreiben und Email am 13.07.07 auch dem Amtsgericht / Registergericht Freiburg mitgeteilt.
Wenn es dort Schwierigkeiten geben sollte, könnte es daran liegen, dass Juchhu gleich ohne Auftrag beim Amtsgericht angerufen und die aus siener Sicht chaotische Situation dargestellt hat. Wenn das Amtsgericht jetzt blösgläubig geworden ist, wird es die Angelegenheit erst prüfen. 

Nun gut, bildet Euch selbst Eure Meinung über die angeblichen und zugegebenen Verfehlungen des Vorstands und meiner Person. Meinen Rücktritt braucht Ihr wegen der von mir verdaddelten Satzungsänderungen, des zu langesam überarbeiteten Schreibens und der falsch mitformulierten Abstimmungseinleitung nicht mehr fordern, ich bin schon weg 

Ansonsten verabschiede ich mich hiermit jetzt wirklich in den Urlaub Teil 2.


----------



## OZM (17. Juli 2007)

LG-BIKER schrieb:


> ... Ein kürzlich erst im erweiterten Vorstand tätig gewordener Marketingreferent kickt den kompletten geschäftsführenden Vorstand aus seiner Umlaufbahn, weil er aktiv seiner Funktion nachgeht, für die er eingesetzt worden ist. Selbst wenn er das total stümperhaft, aufmüpfig und selbstherrlich machen würde, gäbe es genügend Mittel z.b. über eine ao. MV die Sache zu beenden ...



Der Gehalt dieser Aussage sind IMHO eine schwere Hypothek für die künftige Führungsrige der DIMB.

Man mag zu Martin Nettersheim (Marketingreferent) stehen wie man will (mir geht er gar nicht rein), aber von Norman, Thomas und Wolf für blöd verkauft werden will ich auch nicht. Die negativen Qualitäten der einen Seite sind nicht gleichzeitig die positiven der anderen - dass sollten beide Fraktionen wissen.

@ die -closed- Rufer:
haltet einfach mal die Klappe; dies ist ein IBC Thread nicht eure private Telefonleitung

@ alle Täger von ach so brisanten Informationen:
ihr werdet nicht nur daran gemessen werden, was ihr zu sagen habt, sondern auch daran, wann und wie ihr es sagt

@ all bzw. Admins
gibt es nicht irgendeine Möglichkeit eines DIMB-Mitgliederinternen Forums;
Das der Verein derzeit handlungsunfähig ist, hab ich mitbekommen, aber vielleicht gibts in den Tiefen der IBC-Forumsverwaltung eine Funktion, die quasi altes Recht lediglich freischaltet - rechtlich scheint mir das auch problemlos, da damit weder der alte Vorstand noch Martin Nettersheim etwas zu tun haben müssen; es wäre halt ein Angebot vom IBC an die DIMB-Mitglieder - ob die es dann wahrnehmen ist ja dann deren Sache (wenn aus irgendwelchen Gründen bei der Forumsverwaltung eine Mitgliederliste liegt  ) 

Oliver


----------



## TimTailor (17. Juli 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> @ all bzw. Admins
> gibt es nicht irgendeine Möglichkeit eines DIMB-Mitgliederinternen Forums;
> Das der Verein derzeit handlungsunfähig ist, hab ich mitbekommen, aber vielleicht gibts in den Tiefen der IBC-Forumsverwaltung eine Funktion, die quasi altes Recht lediglich freischaltet - rechtlich scheint mir das auch problemlos, da damit weder der alte Vorstand noch Martin Nettersheim etwas zu tun haben müssen; es wäre halt ein Angebot vom IBC an die DIMB-Mitglieder - ob die es dann wahrnehmen ist ja dann deren Sache (wenn aus irgendwelchen Gründen bei der Forumsverwaltung eine Mitgliederliste liegt  )
> 
> Oliver



Hi,
ein DIMB internes Forum muss nicht zwangsweise uf den IBC Seiten gehostet sein. 
Ein Forum auf jeder beliebigen Webseite zu installieren ist kein Hexenwerk. 
Viele Grüße Tim

P.S.
Dann würde ich aber sofort ei der DIMB eintreten. Die Diskussionen will ich nicht verpasse. Ich finde es übrigens gar nicht so schlimm was hier passiert. Jeder der mal in einem Verein ehrenamtlich gearbeitet hat kennt dies (zumindest in ähnlicher Form)


----------



## tommix000 (17. Juli 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> a) sofortige Aufnahme des SGV
> b) erstmal ein Jahr im Wege der Kooperation beschnuppern und dann +ber Aufnahme entscheiden
> c) keine Aufnahme des SGV, aber Kooperation
> 
> a) erhielt 10 Stimmen, b) 6 Stimmen und c) 5 Stimmen. Damit war für uns klar, dass die Mehrheit der Aktiven sich für b) und c) ausgesprochen hatte und damit mit 11 Stimmen gegen die derzeitige Aufnahme des SGV.



wenn der abstimmungstext genauso ausgesehen hat, kann ich den vorwurf des fehlenden demokratieverständnisses voll und ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## arkonis (17. Juli 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> Der Gehalt dieser Aussage sind IMHO eine schwere Hypothek für die künftige Führungsrige der DIMB.
> 
> Man mag zu Martin Nettersheim (Marketingreferent) stehen wie man will (mir geht er gar nicht rein), aber von Norman, Thomas und Wolf für blöd verkauft werden will ich auch nicht. Die negativen Qualitäten der einen Seite sind nicht gleichzeitig die positiven der anderen - dass sollten beide Fraktionen wissen.
> Oliver


 
so einfach ist das auch nicht, es gibt nun einmal Satzungen und Gesetze die es eben nicht so einfach machen, besonders nicht wenn sich derjenige weigert. Das wußte sicher auch LG-Biker als er das schrieb. Außerdem wäre es sicher auch ein nervenauftreibendes Unterfangen, an deren Ende eine lange, mieße Diskussion gekommen wäre, eventuell noch ein Rechtsstreit und wer will sich soetwas in der Freizeit geben wollen.
Fakt ist das die Begründung des Ex-Vorstandes schlüssig und wiederspruchsfrei sind und sich mit den Aussagen anderer aus dem Vorstand aktiven Mitgliedern deckt. Was hätte der Ex-vorstand auch sonst zu verlieren, es ist ein gemeinnütziger Verein und keine firma die ihren Kunden irgendwas verkaufen muss, dass scheint hier so einigen noch nicht klar zu sein. Es ist schon traurig genug das sich nach einer jahrelangen ehrenamtlichen Arbeit und persönlichen Einsatz solche Unterstellungen verbreitet werden und von einigen Mitgliedern mitgetragen werden. 
Auch sollten sich die Aktuere mal überlegen das es hier keine anonymen Personen sind sondern hier mit realen Namen stehen. 
Wie es aussieht hat der Verein einige fähige Leute verloren, bin mal gespannt ob und wie es mit der dimb weitergeht.


----------



## maxihb (17. Juli 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> @ die -closed- Rufer:
> haltet einfach mal die Klappe; dies ist ein IBC Thread nicht eure private Telefonleitung



Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mir hier von dir den Mund verbieten lasse... Evtl. solltest du mal überprüfen, warum du hier in die "Gossensprache" verfällst. Völlg Niveaulos sowas, ganz großes Kino!!!

Ein "Closed-Rufer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (17. Juli 2007)

bluemuc schrieb:


> http://www.mittelpunkt-deutschlands.de/b4/index.htm



Besten Dank ! Aber soo genau brauchen wir s ja auch nicht.Irgendwas im Umkreis mit brauchbarer Verkehrsanbindung reicht ja.


----------



## M::::: (17. Juli 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir folgender Spruch ein: meine Meinung ist gefestigt, bitte verwirren Sie mich nicht mit Tatsachen.



Auch zu den Tasachen scheint es ja mehrere Meinungen zu geben .Auch bei "der NRW Achse" dürfen Namen genannt werden,dazu gibt s ja nun mal Namen.



Präsi schrieb:


> b) Förderung der DIMB und der Ausbildung durch Specialized
> Specialized ist Sponsor der DIMB und zahlt in die DIMB-Kasse einen festen Betrag. Eine der Voraussetzungen für dieses Sponsoring war insbesondere auf Wunsch von Specialized, dass wir in der Ausbildung die Bikes und Bekleidung präsentieren, um den Multiplikatoreneffekt zu nutzen. Dem sind wir zzugegebenermaßen gerne nachgekommen, um unsere eigenen Bikes in der Ausbildung zu schonen.
> Aber es ist ganz klar vertraglich geregelt, dass die Bikes uns nicht gehören und auch nicht statt Rückgabe preiswert überlassen werden. Die gehen retour! Reparaturen und Wartung an den Rädern zahlen wir selbst.
> Und dass Specialized unser Angebot, auch die überlassene Bekleidung wieder zurückzugeben dankend abgelehnt hat, könnte nachvollziehbar sein. Was wollen die mit nem 100 mal getragenen Trikot?
> Unser Ansinnen, auch die IG-Guides mit Rädern auszustatten, wurde seitens Specialized aus Kostengründen verworfen


 

Ach, komm schon! Wie hoch ist denn der Multiplikatoreneffekt bei ner Guideausbildung ?Ich ereich mehr Effekt wenn ich Specializedbildchen auf meiner Hausrunde auf hänge.
Ich find s völlig Ok wenn Ihr Leihräder + Zubehör bekommt.Ihr habt sehr viel für die DIMB gearbeitet und habt sie Euch in meinen Augen auch verdient und müsst Euch dafür (zumindest m.E. nach ) nicht rechtfertigen.Das Multiplikatorargument ist aber albern.




Präsi schrieb:


> 2. Vorwurf: Zu lange Bearbeitungszeiten eines Sponsorenschreibens an Specialized[/B]
> Stimmt. Ein Schreiben an Spcialized lag mehrere Wochen zur Überarbeitung bei mir und anschließend noch kurz bei Norman, bevor es rausging.
> Auswirkung der Verspätung? Keine, denn der Adressat bei Specialized stand zu dem Zeitpunkt kurz vor der Entlassung und hatte sicherlich andere Sorgen, als die DIMB-Zusammenarbeit zu vertiefen.
> 
> ...





Kann ja alles mal passieren.Mir ist schon Schlimmeres bei Leuten untergekommen die ihren Job hauptberuflich machen. Bei Ehrenamtlichen seh ich das als völlig unproblematisch an.



Präsi schrieb:


> *
> 4. Fehlendes Demokratieverständnis*
> Juchhu trat am 15.05. mit dem Anliegen an den Erweiterten Vorstand, den Sauerländischen Gebirgsverein (SGV), die Wanderervertretung der Sauerländer, umgehend in die DIMB auzunehmen. Er habe dazu viele Gespräche mit Aktiven vor Ort und auch Teilen des erweiterten Vorstands geführt, die alle seiner Meinung seien.



Ich wär auch seiner Meinung gewesen



Präsi schrieb:


> Nach vielen Diskussionen über Chancen und Gefahren war der Geschäftsführende Vorstand zu der Überzeugung gekommen, dass es besser sei, vor der uns satzungsgemäß zustehenden Entscheidung über die Aufnahme, zunächst ein Stimmungsbild im Aktivenkreis einzuholen.



Ein Newsletter oder gar eine Befragung an die "normalen" Mitglieder wär auch zu viel gewesen.Kommt ja schließlich dauernd vor das Wanderer und MTB ler zusammen arbeiten wollen
.


Präsi schrieb:


> Hierzu haben gemeinsam mit Juchhu eine Abfrage formuliert, die die möglichen Antworten enthielt:
> a) sofortige Aufnahme des SGV
> b) erstmal ein Jahr im Wege der Kooperation beschnuppern und dann +ber Aufnahme entscheiden
> c) keine Aufnahme des SGV, aber Kooperation
> ...




Das ist in meine Augen Bananenrepublikdemokartie.



Präsi schrieb:


> Die Risiken des Beitritts von 45.000 Wanderern im Vergleich zu 3.500 Bikern der DIMB in einer MTB-Interessenvertretung waren der Mehrheit einfach zu groß.



Welche Risiken ? Kann doch keiner glauben das so ein einflußreicher Verein wie der SGV die DIMB unterwandern will.Wollten die uns Probleme machen hätten sie dazu 1000 einfacherere Optionen.Zu mal die jawohl nicht als 45000 Einzelmitglieder eingetreten wären, sondern als Verein.Somit hätten die auch keine 45000 Stimmen gehabt,oder irre ich mich?



Präsi schrieb:


> Es darf nicht vergessen werden, dass die Wanderverbände regelmässig die härtesten Gegner in Gesetzesverhandlungen etc. sind.



Und so wird s auch bleiben,wenn man Ihnen immer vor Kopf stößt.



Präsi schrieb:


> Aber uns war ein dummer Formulierungsfehler in der Einleitung / Erklärung zur Abstimmung unterlaufen, so dass auch der Eindruck erweckt werden konnte, Antwort a) habe die Abstimmung gewonnen.


Der Eindruck entsteht durchaus



Präsi schrieb:


> Wir haben diesen formalen Fehler allerdings der inhaltlichen Entscheidung untergeordnet und es bei der Ablehnung des Beitritts und gleichzeitiger Kooperation mit dem SGV belassen.



Nett formuliert  



Präsi schrieb:


> ...folgenden Kompromiss:
> Wenn der SGV sich im Rahmen einer (mit einem so großen Verband immer) zu schließenden Vereinbarung mit den satzungsgemäßen Zielen der DIMB wie "Öffnung aller Wege, sofern natur- und sozialverträglich" schriftlich einverstanden erklärt und dieses auch in der Öffentlichkeit mit unterstützt, sollte einer Aufnahme nichts mehr im Wege stehen.



Das mein ich mit "vor den Kopf stoßen".Beim Eintritt in die DIMB erkennt man diese Ziele an.Warum muss man sich so was noch versichern lassen? Was hat das wohl für eine Wirkung auf den SGV?



Präsi schrieb:


> Dieser Vorschlag wurde von den beiden IG-Vertretern abgelehnt. Man wolle noch nicht mal mit dem SGV darüber reden.



Kann ich verstehen.Ich hätte auch keine Lust mich bei denen lächerlich zu machen.



Präsi schrieb:


> Schliesslich kam dann das überraschende Posting von Martin R., Gründer und Sprecher der IG Sauerland, dass die SGV-Aufnahme gar kein Primärziel der IG sei. Viel Wind um nichts. Außer einem Formfehler, der hier nicht weggeredet werden soll



Dazu kann der Martin sich ja vielleicht äußern ? 
Darüber hinaus ist natürlich nicht das Primärziel einer IG Vereine wie den SGV zu gewinnen,aber ist doch ein schöner Nebeneffekt. 



Präsi schrieb:


> *5. Behauptung:  Fehlender Versicherungsschutz der Aktiven *
> Immer wieder wurden die Aktiven durch Juchhu verunsichert, es gebe keinen Versicherungsschutz.



Wusste ich nicht von Juchu.Zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich nicht mal wer Juchu ist. Wir wurden durch einen Juristen und einen Versicherungsmenschen  darauf aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## Ümmel (17. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Dazu kann der Martin sich ja vielleicht äußern ?
> Darüber hinaus ist natürlich nicht das Primärziel einer IG Vereine wie den SGV zu gewinnen,aber ist doch ein schöner Nebeneffekt.



Primärziel der IG-Sauerland war nicht die Aufnahme des SGV in die DIMB. Aber wie Du schon schreibst wäre es ein netter Nebeneffekt gewesen. Es wurden auch vorab schon Gespräche mit dem SGV über eine Aufnahme in die DIMB geführt die signalisierten das diese Sache nicht völlig unmöglich gewesen wäre (und evtl. auch noch ist). Deshalb habe ich mir bezüglich der Diskussionen und Abstimmungen hier im Forum auch keinen Stop gewünscht da natürlich auch ich die Meinung von der DIMB und den "Aktiven" zu diesem Thema wissen wollte. Was danach aber passiert ist bzgl. des Abstimmungsergebnisses und den Diskussionen hat mich zu tiefst enttäuscht. Die Sache werde ich aber auch hier nicht mehr aufkochen. 
Da ich über eine Woche auf Geschäftreise war und in dieser Zeit der größte Teil passiert ist wurde von meiner Seite aus etwas später und plötzlich unerwartet reagiert. Die Meinung die von einem unserer IG Mitglieder hier veröffentlicht wurde ist direkt in allen Threads als Meinung der IG-Sauerland aufgefasst worden. Ich sage hier aber auch klar und deutlich das ausgeschlossen bis auf die Rücktrittsvorderung an den Vorstand die IG-Sauerland bei allen anderen Äusserungen von Thomas B. konform mit ihm ist.
Sollten zu dem Thema noch fragen sein probiert es einfach mal auf Skype oder per Mail da ich nicht immer Zeit habe hier meterlange Threads zu lesen.
Gruß Martin R.


----------



## M::::: (17. Juli 2007)

Ümmel schrieb:


> Ich sage hier aber auch klar und deutlich das ausgeschlossen bis auf die Rücktrittsvorderung an den Vorstand die IG-Sauerland bei allen anderen Äusserungen von Thomas B. konform mit ihm ist.
> Sollten zu dem Thema noch fragen sein probiert es einfach mal auf Skype oder per Mail da ich nicht immer Zeit habe hier meterlange Threads zu lesen.
> Gruß Martin R.



Wer ist denn Thomas B ?


----------



## wildsnoopy (17. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Thomas B ?



becky


----------



## Becky (17. Juli 2007)

wildsnoopy schrieb:


> becky



Hallo Leute,
zu meiner Person.
Ich heiße Thomas Beckemeier,
komme aus Lüdenscheid/Sauerland,
bin ein Gründungsmitglied der IG Sauerland.
Habe eine zeitlang den Emailverkehr des DIMB Office betreut und war bis zu meiner Rücktrittsforderung Ansprechpartner der DIMB für dem Bereich NRW Nord.
Wer mehr Infos haben möchte schreibt mich einfach an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (19. Juli 2007)

TimTailor schrieb:


> ... ein DIMB internes Forum muss nicht zwangsweise auf den IBC Seiten gehostet sein ...


Klar, aber wie kommt man in der jetzigen Situation an eine Mitgliederliste um den Zugang zu regeln? Oder überseh ich da was? 



maxihb schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mir hier von dir den Mund verbieten lasse...



aber nein, fass es einfach mal als Denkanstoss auf



			
				maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> ... Evtl. solltest du mal überprüfen, warum du hier in die "Gossensprache" verfällst ... Ein "Closed-Rufer"


kann ich Dir sagen: weil ein kurzer Blick in die Forumsregeln zeigt, das es dafür keinen Grund gibt (im grossen und ganzen werden die Forumsregeln eingehalten und die Beiträge sind "on topic")

Das Thema lautet "Welchen Weg geht die Dimb?!" und genau das wird hier hitzig diskutiert. 

Wenn dann jemand -Closed- schreit, "nur" weil es der DIMB schadet oder nicht in jemandes Kopf passt, halte ich das für etwas unüberlegt (um das mal gaaaanz vorsichtig und mit dem von Dir gewünschten Niveau zu beschreiben).

An Deiner Reaktion wird IMHO deutlich, woran das ganze Thema leidet: 
Regeln, Meinungen, Interessen, Funktionen und Personen werden fröhlich gemischt. 

Ich bestreite ja nicht, dass bestimmte Aspekte dieser Diskussion der DIMB in der Öffentlichkeit schaden könnten, aber was bitteschön haben damit die Forumsregeln des IBC zu tun (und nur auf Grund dieser kann man diesen thread schließen)?

Oliver Z.


----------



## Sunny.Z (19. Juli 2007)

Ich bin selbst erst seit einem halben Jahr Mitglied und muß sagen was hier geschrieben wird finde ich teilweise beschämend und lächerlich. Ich spare es mir hier wie viele andere irgendetwas zu zitieren, da ich von den Internas keine Ahnung habe und somit nicht beurteilen kann und möchte wer im Recht sein könnte.
Ich habe aber Respekt vor allen Leuten die freiwillig für einen Verein ihre Freizeit opfern. In Vereinen habe ich selbst schon mal aktiv gearbeitet. Man kann es nie allen recht machen. Im Verein wollen meist nur ein paar wenige Leute aktiv was machen und bewegen etwas. Der große Rest hat, wie hier nur eine große Klappe, tut nichts und sagt aber wie man es besser machen könnte. Alle die jetzt die Klappe aufreißen, sollen einfach hingehen, mitmachen und es vielleicht besser machen. Ich traue mir aber jetzt schon wetten das da nicht viele übrig bleiben werden.
Juchu mag von der Sache vielleicht Recht haben. Von der Art und Weise wie er hier auftritt disqualifiziert er sich selbst und ich kann nur hoffen das er für sich endlich die Konsequenzen daraus zieht und endlich den Job aufgibt.


----------



## biker001 (19. Juli 2007)

Sunny.Z schrieb:


> ....
> Juchu mag von der Sache vielleicht Recht haben. Von der Art und Weise wie er hier auftritt disqualifiziert er sich selbst und ich kann nur hoffen das er für sich endlich die Konsequenzen daraus zieht und endlich den Job aufgibt.



-> Juchu go home, please


----------



## Coffee (20. Juli 2007)

man kann es auch übereifer nennen!!


ich habe mir mal die mühe gemacht un die ziele der "qou Vadis" DIMB durchgelesen. Duchaus ist etwas brauchbares dabei, wobei ich bei manchen Punkten schon etwas an der umsetzung zweifel oder den Zeitplan etwas zu "straff" empfinde. 

Ein Verein besteht aus vielen Menschen, auch vielen die Aktiv mitarbeiten und auch inaktive Mitglieder. Manche machen mehr, manche weniger. Aber ich gewinne hier zunehmend den Eindruck das hier Einer meint er müsse alles machen weil es alle anderen falsch machen könnten.

coffee


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> Ich bestreite ja nicht, dass bestimmte Aspekte dieser Diskussion der DIMB in der Öffentlichkeit schaden könnten, aber was bitteschön haben damit die Forumsregeln des IBC zu tun (und nur auf Grund dieser kann man diesen thread schließen)?


eben! 
das ist ja das bizarre: 
eben weil eine diskussion kontrovers ist, kann man ja nicht verlangen, dass sie beendet wird... 
sonst braucht man ja keine diskussionsplattform.


----------



## powderJO (20. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> eben! das ist ja das bizarre: eben weil eine diskussion kontrovers ist, kann man ja nicht verlangen, dass sie beendet wird... sonst braucht man ja keine diskussionsplattform.



wenn es eine kontroverse diskussion über reine sachfragen wäre, gäbe ich dir absolut recht. hier geht es aber in allererster linie um anfeindungen auf persönlicher ebene. die sollte man m.e. privat lösen (= also sich treffen, gegenseitig auf's maul hauen und den verlierer in beton gießen und versenken)


----------



## 4XRacerPB (20. Juli 2007)

sachlich bleiben.....


----------



## Ennox (20. Juli 2007)

Dann hätte der Thread aber nur halb soviele Hits...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (20. Juli 2007)

...


----------



## Silent (20. Juli 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> Ein Verein besteht aus vielen Menschen, auch vielen die Aktiv mitarbeiten und auch inaktive Mitglieder. Manche machen mehr, manche weniger. Aber ich gewinne hier zunehmend den Eindruck das hier Einer meint er müsse alles machen weil es alle anderen falsch machen könnten.
> 
> coffee


Der Eindruck ist falsch.
Das war die bisherige Arbeitsweise der DIMB, den Fehler darf man ja nicht nochmal machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (20. Juli 2007)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Fehlendes Demokratieverständnis[/B]
> Juchhu trat am 15.05. mit dem Anliegen an den Erweiterten Vorstand, den Sauerländischen Gebirgsverein (SGV), die Wanderervertretung der Sauerländer, umgehend in die DIMB auzunehmen. ...
> Hierzu haben gemeinsam mit Juchhu eine Abfrage formuliert, die die möglichen Antworten enthielt:
> a) sofortige Aufnahme des SGV
> ...



Das ist einfach falsch und mit dieser Rechtsansicht wärt ihr bei jedem Amtsgericht in Deutschland hinten runter gefallen. Die meisten Stimmen hat Vorschlag a) bekommen, Ende der Diskussion. Wenn die Ablehnenden so doof sind, ihre Stimmenzahl dadurch zu schwächen, dass sie ihre Stimmen auf zwei Lager verteilen, ist das ihr Problem. Dann hätten sie die Abstimmungsfrage anders formulieren müssen. Wer sagt denn, dass nicht einer der b) Leute sich für a) entschieden hätten, wenn nur die Wahl zwischen a) und c) gestanden hätte  



			
				Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Risiken des Beitritts von 45.000 Wanderern im Vergleich zu 3.500 Bikern der DIMB in einer MTB-Interessenvertretung waren der Mehrheit einfach zu groß. Es darf nicht vergessen werden, dass die Wanderverbände regelmässig die härtesten Gegner in Gesetzesverhandlungen etc. sind.
> [/Ouote]
> 
> Was soll denn das für ein Argument sein ?
> ...


----------



## HelmutK (20. Juli 2007)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Wie soll dies die rechtliche Frage beeinflußen, welcher Abstimmungsvorschlag gewonnen hat ?


 
Als normales Mitglied stelle ich mir aber zumindest eine rechtliche Frage:

Wer hat hier in einer Angelegenheit, die nach der Satzung alleine der von der Mitgliederversammlung gewählte Geschäftsführende Vorstand zu entscheiden hat, an dieser Abstimmung teilgenommen und mit welchem Recht 

In der Satzung kann ich jedenfalls nichts darüber finden, daß über Aufnahmeanträge (hat der SGV einen solchen überhaupt schriftlich gestellt?) selbst oder von wem auch immer ernannte, jedenfalls nicht von der Mitgliederversammlung gewählte, Aktive abstimmen dürfen und vom Vorstand verlangen können, daß er sich an ihre Beschlüsse hält. Ich fühle mich in meiner bereits mehrfach geposteten Forderung nach mehr Transparenz und Öffnung des internen Forums für alle DIMB Mitglieder bestätigt.


----------



## tvaellen (20. Juli 2007)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Als normales Mitglied stelle ich mir aber zumindest eine rechtliche Frage:
> 
> Wer hat hier in einer Angelegenheit, die nach der Satzung alleine der von der Mitgliederversammlung gewählte Geschäftsführende Vorstand zu entscheiden hat, an dieser Abstimmung teilgenommen und mit welchem Recht
> ...



Das ist aber eine ganz andere Baustelle


----------



## clemson (20. Juli 2007)

bin ja mal gespannt wer sich von den ganzen maulhelden hier zur Wahl für die Vorstandsposten stellt...
und zukünftig seine freizeit nicht auf dem rad sondern mit dimb angelegenheiten verbringt


----------



## Silent (20. Juli 2007)

Ungeachtet der Ausführungen von Helmut zur rechtlichen Situation der Abstimmung:

Der Vorstand muss ja einem Aufnahmeantrag zustimmen. Soweit so gut.
Im besagten Fall jedoch ist die Aussage von Thomas K. :


			
				Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Risiken des Beitritts von 45.000 Wanderern im Vergleich zu 3.500 Bikern der DIMB in einer MTB-Interessenvertretung waren der Mehrheit einfach zu groß. Es darf nicht vergessen werden, dass die Wanderverbände regelmässig die härtesten Gegner in Gesetzesverhandlungen etc. sind.


völlig absurd.
Man veranstaltet ein Riesenspektakel wegen der Fair on Trails Aktion, will damit unter anderem die Wanderer und Wanderverbände erreichen.
Dann passiert das im Fall des SGV und man will diesen Verein nicht aufnehmen weil man Angst vor einer Unterwanderung und großen Risiken hat.
Mit dieser Aktion alleine hat der Vorstand die ach so gepredigte und selbst initiierte Aktion in die absolute Unglaubwürdigkeit geschossen.

Schaut man sich das Stimmrecht mal an bei Mitgliederversammlungen der DIMB, hätte der SGV, falls sie einen Vertreter schicken würden, nach folgender Staffelung Stimmrecht (Hervorhebung durch mich):


> Mitgliedsvereine haben Stimmrecht nach folgender Staffelung:
> Bis 25 Mitglieder: 2 Stimmen
> 26 bis 50: 3 Stimmen
> 51 bis 75: 4 Stimmen
> ...


----------



## HelmutK (20. Juli 2007)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine ganz andere Baustelle


 
Baustellen mag es ja einige geben Ich finde nur die Argumentation in bezug auf diese Abstimmung etwas seltsam. Hier wird dem Vorstand vorgehalten, wenn ich die diversen Postings richtig verstehe, er habe sich nicht an diese Abstimmung gehalten bzw. das Abstimmungsergebenis nach eigenem Gutdünken ausgelegt. Dann sollte man aber auch einmal erklären, warum der Vorstand das nicht hätte tun dürfen?


----------



## Silent (20. Juli 2007)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Baustellen mag es ja einige geben Ich finde nur die Argumentation in bezug auf diese Abstimmung etwas seltsam. Hier wird dem Vorstand vorgehalten, wenn ich die diversen Postings richtig verstehe, er habe sich nicht an diese Abstimmung gehalten bzw. das Abstimmungsergebenis nach eigenem Gutdünken ausgelegt. Dann sollte man aber auch einmal erklären, warum der Vorstand das nicht hätte tun dürfen?


Du musst früher ansetzen:
Warum hat der Vorstand eine solche Abstimmung erst ermöglicht?


----------



## Silent (20. Juli 2007)

clemson schrieb:


> bin ja mal gespannt wer sich von den ganzen maulhelden hier zur Wahl für die Vorstandsposten stellt...
> und zukünftig seine freizeit nicht auf dem rad sondern mit dimb angelegenheiten verbringt


Clemens,
Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ein paar von den Maulhelden haben schon was gescheites für die DIMB zustande gebracht.
Und falls Du mich damit einschließen solltest in deinem Urteil als Maulheld, ich habe damals die Posten die ich hatte freiwillig niedergelegt, ohne Druck.
Was man von dir nicht gerade behaupten kann wenn ich an die Geschichte denke als Du noch Sportreferent gewesen bist und über die Zuverlässigkeit deiner Arbeit Unmut entstanden ist  
Daher solltest Du mal den Ball etwas flacher halten


----------



## Coffee (20. Juli 2007)

wird jetzt der nächste "schaukampf" hier eröffnet?

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (20. Juli 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> wird jetzt der nächste "schaukampf" hier eröffnet?
> 
> coffee


nöö, ich habe nur einmal auf die Sticheleien von Clemens geantwortet.


----------



## arkonis (20. Juli 2007)

naja vielleicht setzen sich die Konfliktparteien an einem Tisch und versuchen wieder zusammenzuarbeiten. In der ein oder anderen IG dürfte es sicher noch Leute geben die das auf die Reihe bringen.
Vielleicht hilft dann noch der alte Vorstand mit und es wird eine gemeinsame Erklärung verfasst wo die unterschiedlichen Standpunkte aufgezeigt werden und gut ist.
So könnte es eine angemessene Entlassung des alten und ein guter Neuanfang für den neuen Vorstand geben.


----------



## HelmutK (20. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Du musst früher ansetzen:
> Warum hat der Vorstand eine solche Abstimmung erst ermöglicht?



Die Frage hat Präsi doch schon in diesem Thread beantwortet ("Stimmungsbild"). Die Entscheidung über die Aufnahme neuer Mitglieder hat nach der Satzung der Geschäftsführende Vorstand zu treffen und das hat man erst einmal zu respektieren. Ich sage bewußt nicht akzeptieren, da man über jede Entscheidung sachlich und kontrovers diskutieren und streiten darf und der Vorstand seine Entscheidungen natürlich gegenüber der Mitgliederversammlung, die ihn gewählt hat, rechtfertigen muß. Ich störe mich hier lediglich daran, wie schon in anderen Postings von mir ausgeführt, daß sich einzelne Mitglieder der DIMB mehr Rechte herausnehmen möchten (so wirkt das jedenfalls auf mich und ich meine damit nicht Dich) als sie ihnen nach der Satzung zustehen.

Im übrigen hast Du selbst ja schon darauf hingewiesen, daß der Einfluß des SGV innerhalb der DIMB begrenzt wäre, so daß ich dazu lediglich ergänzen möchte, daß der SGV in seiner Satzung neben dem Wandern und diversen anderen Dingen auch die Förderung des naturnahen Sports, wozu IHMO auch MTB-Sport gehört, aufführt und sich als DIMB Mitglied natürlich auch an die DIMB Satzung halten müßte, so daß gute Gründe für seine Aufnahme sprechen. In einer Mitgliedersammlung würde ich deshalb höchstwahrscheinlich dafür stimmen, wenn nicht wirklich sehr gute Gründe gegen seine Aufnahme vorgetragen würden.


----------



## Silent (20. Juli 2007)

HelmutK schrieb:


> aufführt und sich als DIMB Mitglied natürlich auch an die DIMB Satzung halten müßte,


Da man dies auch mit dem Mitgliedsantrag unterschreibt, ist es vollkommen unakzeptabel dieses nochmal in schriftlicher Form vom Verein einzufordern der aufgenommen werden möchte.
Ich mir vorstellen das dieses zusätzliche verkomplizieren eines Vorgangs dazu dienen sollte dem SGV seinen Eintritt in die DIMB zu vermiesen und auf einen freiwilligen Rückzug vom Unterfangen zu hoffen.


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> schaukampf...?





Silent schrieb:


> nöö, ich habe nur einmal auf die Sticheleien von Clemens geantwortet.


wo ist da der unterschied?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juli 2007)

Es war niemals die Absicht, den SGV zu verprellen. Es gab nun mal, wie das bei gewichtigen Entscheidungen nun mal ist, Pro und Contra. Daher gab es neben den Vorteilen nun mal auch Bedenken. Wenn dann noch solche Texte ...
Fachwartbericht des Wegewartes (SGV Arnsberg)
im Jahresprogramm 2006



> _Liebe SGV-er (....)
> 
> (....) Zum Schluss noch ein Wort zum Reiten im Walde. In Arnsberg sind wir umzingelt von Reiterhöfen. Einige, nicht alle, reiten trotz besseren Wissens weiterhin auf unbefestigten Wanderwegen. Für den Wanderer ist es nicht hinnehmbar, auf zerrittenen, matschigen Wegen zu laufen. Wir sind im Gespräch mit der Stadt, dem Kreis und den Reitern, um eine für beide Seiten akzeptable Lösung zu finden. Ich hoffe, dass wir bis zum Erscheinen dieses Heftes, das Problem sowohl für Reiter als auch für uns Wanderer zufrieden stellend gelöst haben werden. *Grundsätzlich* aber gilt: Nur auf befestigten Wanderwegen darf geritten werden, auf Pfaden und unbefestigten Wanderwegen hat weder ein Reiter noch ein Mountainbiker etwas zu suchen.
> 
> ...


...auftauchen, ist es aus meiner Sicht verständlich, daß man sich bei einem Verein dieser Größe und dieses Gewichts noch weiter absichern möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf (20. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Clemens,
> ....
> Und falls Du mich damit einschließen solltest in deinem Urteil als Maulheld, ich habe damals die Posten die ich hatte freiwillig niedergelegt, ohne Druck.
> Was man von dir nicht gerade behaupten kann wenn ich an die Geschichte denke als Du noch Sportreferent gewesen bist und über die Zuverlässigkeit deiner Arbeit Unmut entstanden ist   ...



Ich glaube kaum das diese Unterstellung not tat. 
Clemens hat seinerzeit sehr gute Arbeit geleistet  , musste es aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen zum Schluss langsamer angehen lassen.
Also hör bitte auf schmutzige Wäsche zu waschen.

Wolf


----------



## Silent (20. Juli 2007)

Steppenwolf schrieb:


> Clemens hat seinerzeit sehr gute Arbeit geleistet  , musste es aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen zum Schluss langsamer angehen lassen.


Ja, das war die offizielle Version, ich erinnere mich


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2007)

noch jemand ne volle schublade mit dreckiger wäsche?


----------



## Silent (20. Juli 2007)

Kannst Du dich jetzt auch entscheiden was Du schreiben möchtest Dubbel?


----------



## M::::: (20. Juli 2007)

Hach ja der Thread war grad so schön beim absaufen  ....



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Es war niemals die Absicht, den SGV zu verprellen.



Wie würdest Du denn reagieren,wenn Du Chef eines 45000 er Vereins,wärst und ein 3500 er Verein Dich nötigen will, die Ziele des Vereins gleich doppelt zu unterschreiben ?
Würde das auf Dich nicht etwas befremdlich wirken?





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...auftauchen, ist es aus meiner Sicht verständlich, daß man sich bei einem Verein dieser Größe und dieses Gewichts noch weiter absichern möchte.



Die Aussage klingt für mich auch nicht schlauer ,wenn Du sie noch mal wiederholst. 
Der SGV hat die Größe und das Gewicht ja schon. Eine Verhandlungsposition der DIMB würde nicht besser man sie verprellt.Ich sag s gerne nochmal : Der SGV braucht keine DIMB wenn er MTB lern Probleme machen will,dazu ist sein Einfluß schon mehr als ausreichend.Für die DIMB wäre der SGV aber in vielerlei Hinsicht, mehr als hilfreich.
Der "Frisch auf "-Kollege Maubach z.B. wäre ggf. zugänglicher wenn man ein Vereinskollege wäre.  

Absichern ? Wogegen!? Siehe Stimmgewichtung. 



@ Arkonsis
Dein bisher bester Post   . In der Realität kann ich mir das grad nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Wie würdest Du denn reagieren,wenn Du Chef eines 45000 er Vereins,wärst und ein 3500 er Verein Dich nötigen will, die Ziele des Vereins gleich doppelt zu unterschreiben ?
> Würde das auf Dich nicht etwas befremdlich wirken?


Ganz ehrlich, hätte ich kein Problem mit, wenn ich hinter den entsprechenden Zielen stehen würde. Man hätte das z.B. "formschön" in eine gemeinsame Presseerklärung zum Beitritt packen können.


----------



## Ümmel (20. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Es war niemals die Absicht, den SGV zu verprellen. Es gab nun mal, wie das bei gewichtigen Entscheidungen nun mal ist, Pro und Contra. Daher gab es neben den Vorteilen nun mal auch Bedenken. Wenn dann noch solche Texte ...
> Fachwartbericht des Wegewartes (SGV Arnsberg)
> im Jahresprogramm 2006
> 
> ...auftauchen, ist es aus meiner Sicht verständlich, daß man sich bei einem Verein dieser Größe und dieses Gewichts noch weiter absichern möchte.



Einer unter 45000  
Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Leute aus der DIMB in einer ähnlichen Weise gegen Wanderer aufschreien !


----------



## M::::: (20. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, hätte ich kein Problem mit, wenn ich hinter den entsprechenden Zielen stehen würde. Man hätte das z.B. "formschön" in eine gemeinsame Presseerklärung zum Beitritt packen können.



Man hätte den SGV auch ganz normal aufnehmen können und dann eine Presserklärung abgeben können.
Darüber hinaus werde ich nicht müde zu behaupten, das man im Vorfeld die Mitglieder hätte informieren können.
Helmut hat bestimmt juristisch durchaus Recht,das der Vorstand über Aufnahmen entscheidet. In diesem Fall ist s aber wohl so das ein verprellen des SGV nachhaltig ,verbrannte Erde hinterläßt .


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juli 2007)

Jetzt tut doch nicht so, als hätte man denen in den A**** getreten. Wir wollten Fragen stellen. Der Fragenkatalog kam aber eh nie zur Vorlage, weil es meines Wissens noch gar keine Verhandlungen zum Beitritt gab. Bisher lief alles auf Basis von Kooperation, was doch auch nicht schlecht ist. Wie konkret das überhaupt ist, kann euch die IG Sauerland wahrscheinlich viel besser sagen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juli 2007)

Ümmel schrieb:


> Einer unter 45000
> Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Leute aus der DIMB in einer ähnlichen Weise gegen Wanderer aufschreien !


Ein Besipiel aus 45.000 heißt nicht, daß es sich auf den einen beschränkt.   Aber es ist doch ganz einfach: Wer gegen die Grundziele der DIMB agiert, gehört einfach nicht in die DIMB. Egal ob Biker, Wanderer, Reiter oder sonstwas. Daher hätte ich und noch ein paar andere Bedenkenträger schlicht gern über die Fragen von der SGV-Führung geklärt gehabt, wie weit man solche Quertreiber bremsen kann und will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becky (21. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ein Besipiel aus 45.000 heißt nicht, daß es sich auf den einen beschränkt.   Aber es ist doch ganz einfach: Wer gegen die Grundziele der DIMB agiert, gehört einfach nicht in die DIMB. Egal ob Biker, Wanderer, Reiter oder sonstwas. Daher hätte ich und noch ein paar andere Bedenkenträger schlicht gern über die Fragen von der SGV-Führung geklärt gehabt, wie weit man solche Quertreiber bremsen kann und will.



Tja aber warum hat es nie ein Gespräch zwischen den Vorständen gegeben? 

Hallo erst mal,

die DIMB IG Sauerland wurde Offiziell auf die JHV 2007 des SGVs eingeladen.Martin Raht als Sprecher der IG wurde persönlich vorgestellt.
Der Neu gewählte Vorsitzende Begrüßte in seiner Amtsantrittsrede die Kooperation mit der DIMB und möchte Sie mit herzen tragen und vorantreiben.
Das es immer mal (bei 45000 Mitgliedern) einen Quertreiber gibt läst sich wohl nicht vermeiden. Der SGV hat aber ganz klar in seinen Reihen die Ansage gemacht diese Kooperation zu unterstützen.
Nach dem sich die IG Sauerland im Jahr 2006 in einem Lokalen Zeitungsbericht vorstellt, schrieb der Geschäftsführende Vorstand des SGV folgendes:

Sehr geehrter Herr Rath,

ich beziehe mich auf den heutigen Artikel in der WR, über den ich mich sehr gefreut habe. Berührungsängste des SGV zu Mountainbikern oder Mountainbikegruppen, die sich partnerschaftlich und die Natur schützend im Gelände bewegen, bestehen gleichsam nicht. Daher sollten wir über eine engere Kooperation nachdenken. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir uns in absehbarer Zeit einmal zu einem Gedankenaustausch treffen könnten. Einen Termin können wir gerne abstimmen.

Noch ein paar Worte zu meiner Person. Ich bin Geschäftsführer des gesamten SGV, also für rund 260 Ortsgruppen und 45.000 Mitglieder zuständig. Seit vielen Jahren fahre ich, neben der Wanderei, in meiner Freizeit Mountainbike und Motorrad. Eigentlich etwas untypische Freizeitbeschäftigungen für den Vertreter eines Wandervereins, aber diese Sportarten werden auch im SGV so langsam akzeptiert. Ich arbeite daran.

Es würde mich sehr freuen von Ihnen zu hören.

Einstweilen verbleibe ich

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Benno Wolfgang Ecker

Da Herr Ecker Als Geschäftsführer ja seine Brötchen verdient und es sich zweimal Überlegt Überstürzt eine solche Entscheidung zu treffen (muss ja Frau und Kinder ernähren) hat er sehr gut über diesen Schritt nachgedacht.

Der Vorstand der DIMB wurde über die Ereignisse auch Zeitnah Informiert,
allerdings ohne Reaktion. Ich habe darauf in Bärnfels ihn noch mal angesprochen und sogar die Wanderzeitung (siehe Anhang) überreicht in der diese Kooperation Abgedruckt war. In der Zwischenzeit hat es sogar ein großes Event mit dem SGV und der IG Sauerland gegeben (Infos auf unserer Homepage). Und nach dem die unterschiedlich Geführten Touren an der SGV Hütte in Sunder endete hat Herr Ecker gleich vor Begeisterung den Mitgliedsantrag der DIMB für sich unterschrieben. Da ja stimmen laut wurden das die DIMB die Kooperation aus Personalmangel nicht tragen kann, hat die IG Sauerland  im letzen Jahr und mit diesem Event eindeutig wiederlegt. 
Trotz dieser Infos kann ich bis zum heutigen Tag nicht verstehen warum sich der Vorstand der DIMB nicht mal beim Geschäftsführer des SGV gemeldet hat.
Obwohl im all diese Infos bekannt waren hat er die Kooperation ignoriert. Selbst wenn er der Meinung ist das es nicht gut für die DIMB ist ihre Kampagnen zu leben (Fair on Trails) hätte er die IG Sauerland dann nicht einbremsen müssen?

Mehr könnt Ihr unter www.dimb-ig-sauerland.de finden.
Oder aber www.sgv.de www.sgv.de/verein/ und geht auf mountainbiking

Nur zur Hintergrundinfo.
Der SGV führt Radtouren schon seit mehreren Jahren und bildet sogar Tourenführer aus. Die 45000 Mitglieder sind in 260 Ortsverbänden aufgeteilt in den fast die hälfte auch mit dem Bike unterwegs ist. Die Angst des Vorstandes die DIMB beeinflussen zu wollen ist absurd. Mit dem Beitritt muss der SGV ja auch die Satzung akzeptieren. Und eine Übernahme mit nur 7 Stimmen ist eher unwahrscheinlich oder?. Ich würde mir allerdings sorgen machen wenn die Ortsgruppen jeweils Mitglied der DIMB wären (Vorschlag Ex-vorstand) denn dann hätten 260 Ortsgruppen jeweils 7 Stimmen und das sind 1820 Stimmen die vom Gesamtverband der SGV gesteuert würden.

Ich denke jetzt sollte sich jeder selber ein Bild machen und nicht wie hier so oft nur aus Unwissenheit oder Ignoranz Halbwahrheiten verbreiten.


----------



## HelmutK (21. Juli 2007)

Becky schrieb:


> Ich denke jetzt sollte sich jeder selber ein Bild machen und nicht wie hier so oft nur aus Unwissenheit oder Ignoranz Halbwahrheiten verbreiten.



Ich denke mal, daß die meisten, die in diesem Thread mitlesen oder mitschreiben, weder aus Unwissenheit oder Ignoranz Halbwahrheiten verbreiten, sondern in der Tat mehr wissen wollen darüber, was und aus welchen Gründen in der DIMB gelaufen ist. Wenn hier Halbwahrheiten verbreitet werden, so können diejenigen, die die "volle Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit" (die "" habe ich absichtlich verwendet) kennen, diese hier (!) verbreiten. 

Daß es unterschiedliche Auffassungen und Herangehensweisen zu so einer Frage (Aufnahme SGV) gibt, halte ich für durchaus legitim, jedenfalls sehe ich hier keinen Skandal.


----------



## clemson (21. Juli 2007)

lieber dirk, 
nein dich habe ich damit nicht gemeint, du hast ja schließlich einiges bewegt..
aber schön wenn du meinst mich hier  persönlich angreifen zu können...
über niveau und soziales Verhalten brauch ich mich mit dir ja nicht unterhalten...

aber den rest dann bitte über pm...das hat mit dem thread hier nix zu tuen


----------



## Cheetah (21. Juli 2007)

Ich halte es für richtig, dass hier auch die Handlungsweise des alten Vorstands dargelegt und begründet wird. Alles Alte zu verurteilen, ist genauso falsch, wie alles Neue abzulehnen. Wenn es hier in diesem Fred so weiter geht, wie es mich die letzten Posts hoffen lassen, verfügen die Mitleser über Informationen der verschiedenen Standpunkte und können dann auf der AMV besser entscheiden, wo es lang geht. Also weiter so! Nehmt nicht immer alles persönlich. Lasst uns hier weiter über Inhalte reden, und nicht über Personen. Wenn sich hier wirklich eine konstruktive Diskussion entwickelt, halte ich es für sinnvoll, sich einen Tag vor der AMV zu treffen. So werden aus Texten und Avartaren dann Menschen. *Neben allen erforderlichen Reformen der DIMB müssen wir alle ein respektvolles Miteinander entwickeln.*

Zum Thema SGV: 
[SGV HP: _In den letzten Jahren erfreut sich das Radwandern zunehmender Beliebtheit.
*Radwanderer sind wichtig für die Zukunft der Wandervereine, die meist an Überalterung leiden*. Unsere Hochsauerländer Bergradler sind gleichzeitig auch begeisterte Fußwanderer und Mitglieder im Sauerländischen Gebirgsverein. Wir haben Vorschlagswege für Mountainbiker in die Wanderkarten der Grünen Reihe aufgenommen, damit es durch Kanalisierung der unterschiedlichen Wandergruppen zu einem konfliktfreien Miteinander kommt._]

Kanalisierung schmeckt mir nicht, aber die Vorschlagswege relativieren das Ganze schon wieder. Vielleicht kann der SGV es seinen Mitgliedern noch nicht vermitteln, dass wir MTBler nun gern gesehene gleichberechtigte Mitbenutzer auf den Wanderwegen sind.


----------



## M::::: (21. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jetzt tut doch nicht so, als hätte man denen in den A**** getreten. Wir wollten Fragen stellen.



Welche Fragen denn? Wer die Beitrittserklärung unterschreibt erkennt doch die DIMB - Satzung an.Sich die dann noch seperat absichern lassen zu wollen ist schon ziemlich dicht am Ar*** Tritt dran.



HelmutK schrieb:


> Wenn hier Halbwahrheiten verbreitet werden, so können diejenigen, die die "volle Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit" (die "" habe ich absichtlich verwendet) kennen, diese hier (!) verbreiten.



Was ja ,mit Becky s Post in der SGV Geschichte, ein Stück weit geschehen ist. 
Mich würde immer noch interessieren wo die SGV-Aufnahme-Gegner hier KONKRET das Problem sehen.Bei allem Bemühen um Objektivität erkenne ich kein Problem sondern nur Chancen und Vorteile für die DIMB.


----------



## HelmutK (21. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Welche Fragen denn? Wer die Beitrittserklärung unterschreibt erkennt doch die DIMB - Satzung an.Sich die dann noch seperat absichern lassen zu wollen ist schon ziemlich dicht am Ar*** Tritt dran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So eine Annäherung zwischen tradionsreichen Wandervereinen und der in Relation noch ziemlich jungen MTB-Bewegung ist halt ein mühsamer Weg, der sicherlich auch von Rückschlägen und Mißverständnissen gepflastert sein wird. Wie aber Chetaah und andere schon richtig angemerkt haben, die Wandervereine sind ernsthaft bemüht, über ihren Tellerrand hinauszuschauen, so daß auch wir MTBler uns ernsthaft um eine weitere Annäherung bemühen sollten. Ein SGV in der DIMB wäre hier sicherlich ein erster Schritt, so daß ich Dir da zustimme.

Vielleicht sollten wir aber auch überlegen, ob die DIMB schon in der Lage ist, diesen Schritt und die damit verbundenen Chancen optimal zu nutzen. Bisher haben wir außer einer Mitgliederversammlung und einem Vorstand (in verschiedenen Ausprägungen, vgl. Satzung) keine - im rechtlichen Sinne - wirklich gefestigten lokalen und/oder regionalen Strukturen. Ich will hier nicht den IGs ihre Bedeutung absprechen (halte sie vielmehr sogar für sehr wichtig), aber aber sie finden derzeit, was sich hoffentlich in der Zukunft ändern wird, keine Erwähnung in der Satzung, so daß auch keine Aufgabenverteilung/-abgrenzung bzw. gesicherte Grundlage für ein Handeln im Namen der DIMB vor Ort vorliegt. Hierin scheint mir zumindest eine konfliktauslösende Ursache zu liegen, über die bei aller berechtigten oder unberechtigten Kritik am Vorstand weiter nachgedacht werden sollte.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Mich würde immer noch interessieren wo die SGV-Aufnahme-Gegner hier KONKRET das Problem sehen.Bei allem Bemühen um Objektivität erkenne ich kein Problem sondern nur Chancen und Vorteile für die DIMB.


Erst nochmal: Soweit ich informiert bin (Die IG-Sauerland wird mich da sicher verbessern, wenn dem nicht so sit), hat es bisher noch keinen Aufnahmeantrag des SGV in die DIMB gegeben. Ergo bisher viel Lärm um nichts. Meinen Hauptbedenkenpunkt zu dem Thema aber trotzdem:

Viele Biker treten in die DIMB als Folge eines Konflikts mit Wanderern ein, weil sie sich von der DIMB eine Vertretung ihrer Interessen auch gegen Wanderer erhoffen. Das Miteinander statt Gegeneinander ist hier bei großen Teilen leider noch nicht präsent. Was würde also ein Biker sagen, der in eine MTB-Interessenvertretung eintritt, die zu 90% aus Wanderern besteht? Besonders für den DDD-Bereich, in dem die DIMB bisher sowieso wenig Akzeptanz hat, wäre das ein weiterer Stolperstein.

Die Sache mit der "feindlichen Übernahme" halte ich auch für eher unrealistisch, wenn auch möglich. Es steht einem Verein ja frei, in Einzelmitglieder zu erscheinen und da hat jedes Mitglied nun mal eine Stimme. Halte ich aber wie gesagt, für unrealistisch. Wesentlich mehr Gedanken mache ich mir aber um das genannte Posting von dem Wegewart. Wer weiß, wieviele noch so denken und wieviele wollen überhaupt DIMB-Mitglied werden?
Daher gibt es durchaus Vorbehalte, auch wenn ich die Vorteile einer Mitgliedschaft kenne und im nachfolgenden Gespräch (welche zur Erarbeitung der Fragen durch den Gesamtvorstand führte) auch weiter vertieft bekommen habe, frage ich mich nach wie vor, ob eine unproblematische, gut funktionerende Kooperation, wie sie ja wohl schon seit 2006 statt findet wirklich so viel schlechter ist, als ein Gesamtbeitritt zur DIMB, der dann so einen Wirbel macht.


----------



## Cheetah (21. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...
> Viele Biker treten in die DIMB als Folge eines Konflikts mit Wanderern ein, weil sie sich von der DIMB eine Vertretung ihrer Interessen auch *gegen Wanderer* erhoffen. Das Miteinander statt Gegeneinander ist hier bei großen Teilen leider noch nicht präsent. ...



Nenn mir doch bitte eine Gruppierung die uns näher ist, als die der Wanderer. Unsere Gegner sitzen woanders.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Juli 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Nenn mir doch bitte eine Gruppierung die uns näher ist, als die der Wanderer. Unsere Gegner sitzen woanders.


Hab ich was anderes gesagt? Sieht nur leider nicht jeder so. Deswegen gibt es ja Fair on Trails, das hier so gern runter gemacht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (21. Juli 2007)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir aber auch überlegen, ob die DIMB schon in der Lage ist, diesen Schritt und die damit verbundenen Chancen optimal zu nutzen.



Ob Chancen optimal genutzt,werden läßt sich meist immer erst später sagen. Aber die IG Sauerland ,hat doch scheinbar bewiesen,das man auf dem richtigen Weg ist.



HelmutK schrieb:


> Bisher haben wir außer einer Mitgliederversammlung und einem Vorstand (in verschiedenen Ausprägungen, vgl. Satzung) keine - im rechtlichen Sinne - wirklich gefestigten lokalen und/oder regionalen Strukturen.



Stimmt, ist aber doch nur ein kleiner Lapzus des Ex-Vorstandes gewesen.Prinzipiell liegt die dahingehende Satzungsänderung doch vor und kann eingereicht werden,oder ? 
Mag ja sein das es juristisch keine lokalen Strukturen gibt,die Realität sieht doch aber anders aus.Der Angleich von tatsächlicher und juristischer Realität ist doch nur ein Briefchen entfernt.  






Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Viele Biker treten in die DIMB als Folge eines Konflikts mit Wanderern ein, weil sie sich von der DIMB eine Vertretung ihrer Interessen auch gegen Wanderer erhoffen. Das Miteinander statt Gegeneinander ist hier bei großen Teilen leider noch nicht präsent.



Umso schöner wär s doch wenn man dem freundlichem Wandersmann sagen könnte : "In unserem Verein sind auch 45000 Wanderer Mitglied" Ich persönlich fänd s auch netter wenn die Interessen zusammen mit den Wandern,statt gegen sie vertreten werden.




Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was würde also ein Biker sagen, der in eine MTB-Interessenvertretung eintritt, die zu 90% aus Wanderern besteht?



Wenn die Wanderer die Satzung (und somit auch die Ziele ) der DIMB anerkennen,vermutlich nicht viel.




Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Besonders für den DDD-Bereich, in dem die DIMB bisher sowieso wenig Akzeptanz hat, wäre das ein weiterer Stolperstein.



Den DDD Bereich zu integrieren ist aus diversen Gründen sehr schwer ( btw. :was issn eigentlich aus "Legalize Freeride" geworden ?).Eine Integration scheitert aber bestimmt nicht an der Aufnahme des SGV .





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der "feindlichen Übernahme" halte ich auch für eher unrealistisch, wenn auch möglich. Es steht einem Verein ja frei, in Einzelmitglieder zu erscheinen und da hat jedes Mitglied nun mal eine Stimme. Halte ich aber wie gesagt, für unrealistisch.




Es besteht auch die theoretische Möglichkeit das ich morgen einen Verein gründe,3501 Mitglieder aquiriere und dann die Dimb übernehme . Man sollte nicht zu sehr in Theorien verfallen,die ein absurdes Szenario heraufbeschwören.Da sind wir uns ja schon mal einig.



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wesentlich mehr Gedanken mache ich mir aber um das genannte Posting von dem Wegewart. Wer weiß, wieviele noch so denken und wieviele wollen überhaupt DIMB-Mitglied werden?



Wer weiß wieviele DIMBO s reflexartig " blöde Rotsocken" denken,wenn eine Wandergruppe auf den Singletrail einbiegt?



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Daher gibt es durchaus Vorbehalte, auch wenn ich die Vorteile einer Mitgliedschaft kenne und im nachfolgenden Gespräch (welche zur Erarbeitung der Fragen durch den Gesamtvorstand führte) auch weiter vertieft bekommen habe, frage ich mich nach wie vor, ob eine unproblematische, gut funktionerende Kooperation, wie sie ja wohl schon seit 2006 statt findet wirklich so viel schlechter ist, als ein Gesamtbeitritt zur DIMB, der dann so einen Wirbel macht.



Es ist aber doch auch eine wichtige Signalwirkung,eine Verein wie den SGV auf zu nehmen. Der SGV Chef hat sich ja mit seiner Fürsprache für die DIMB, auch bei seinem Verein etwas aus dem Fenster gelehnt.Das der SGV noch keinen offiziellen Aufnahmeantrag gestellt hat dürfte doch wohl eher an dem nicht stattgefundenem Gespräck zwischen den Vorständen liegen,oder wie ist da Becky s  Ansicht?


----------



## M::::: (21. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es ja Fair on Trails, das hier so gern runter gemacht wird.



Als bekennder "Fair on Trails" Skeptiker darf ich vielleicht mal einen Punkt rausgreifen der mich stört:
Ziel der FoT ist s doch auch Wanderer zu erreichen, oder ?
Warum benutzt man bei einer Zielgruppe die zum größten Teil jenseits der 50 liegt überhaupt einen englischen Slogan ?


----------



## HelmutK (21. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist aber doch nur ein kleiner Lapzus des Ex-Vorstandes gewesen.Prinzipiell liegt die dahingehende Satzungsänderung doch vor und kann eingereicht werden,oder ?
> Mag ja sein das es juristisch keine lokalen Strukturen gibt,die Realität sieht doch aber anders aus.Der Angleich von tatsächlicher und juristischer Realität ist doch nur ein Briefchen entfernt.



Ich kenne keinen Entwurf für eine Satzungsänderung und bin da auch derzeit nicht involviert, auch wenn mein Name in diesem Zusammenhang da an anderer Stelle genannt wird.


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Als bekennder "Fair on Trails" Skeptiker ...


was - ausser dem Denglisch - spricht denn gegen diese verhaltensweisen?
oder ist das der einzige grund für deine skepsis?


----------



## M::::: (21. Juli 2007)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Entwurf für eine Satzungsänderung und bin da auch derzeit nicht involviert, auch wenn mein Name in diesem Zusammenhang da an anderer Stelle genannt wird.



Meine ich irgendwo in diesem epischem Thread doch gelesen zu haben.




dubbel schrieb:


> was - ausser dem Denglisch - spricht denn gegen diese verhaltensweisen?
> oder ist das der einzige grund für deine skepsis?



"Fair on Trails" ist ja nu erstmal nur Englisch. Und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der gemeine Wanderer Ü 50 überhaupt weiß was ein Trail ist.
Gegen die Verhaltensweise in FoT spricht gar nix.
Für die MTB ler gibt s aber schon die "Trail Rules" und die anderen Waldnutzer ,werden meiner Meinung nach nicht so recht von FoT angesprochen.Ich finde das FoT viel Aufwand für wenig Nutzen war/ist.
Für mich als normales Mitglied war auch die Entstehung von FoT etwas gediegen: Fot wird erstmal als Parole rausgegeben ohne Hintergrund Info s (abgesehen von dem etwas komischen "Brainstorming-Video" auf der DIMB HP).Dann erfolgt Anfang des Jahres eine Art Spendenaufruf  im Newsletter zur Finanzierung von FoT.Hab den Hergang halt nicht so recht nachvollziehen können.


----------



## Becky (21. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Ob Chancen optimal genutzt,werden läßt sich meist immer erst später sagen. Aber die IG Sauerland ,hat doch scheinbar bewiesen,das man auf dem richtigen Weg ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@Daniel 
Erst nochmal: Soweit ich informiert bin (Die IG-Sauerland wird mich da sicher verbessern, wenn dem nicht so sit), hat es bisher noch keinen Aufnahmeantrag des SGV in die DIMB gegeben. Ergo bisher viel Lärm um nichts. Meinen Hauptbedenkenpunkt zu dem Thema aber trotzdem:

Einspruch !! auch Du hast keine Ahnung.

@M:::::
Gespräche haben immer nur mit der IG Sauerland stattgefunden.
Da der Ex Vorstand es nicht für notwendig gehalten hat.
Da die IG Sauerland weiter der Meinung ist das es mit der DIMB und Fair on Trail weitergehen soll, haben wir ein Arbeitsgespräch am 19.07.2007 wargenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (21. Juli 2007)

Becky schrieb:


> @M:::::
> Gespräche haben immer nur mit der IG Sauerland stattgefunden.
> Da der Ex Vorstand es nicht für notwendig gehalten hat.
> Da die IG Sauerland weiter der Meinung ist das es mit der DIMB und Fair on Trail weitergehen soll, haben wir ein Arbeitsgespräch am 19.07.2007 wargenommen.



Ein Arbeitsgespräch zwischen Euch und dem SGV ?


----------



## Becky (21. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitsgespräch zwischen Euch und dem SGV ?



Ja, Arbeitsessen am 19.07.2007 mit folgenden Teilnehmern:



-Hauptgeschäftsführer Benno Wolfgang Ecker für den SGV
-Sprecher der DIMB IG Sauerland Martin Rath
-Thomas Beckemeier, Königsmörder
-Marketingreferent Martin Nettersheim für die DIMB

*Dies war ein Auftrag des Aktiven Vorstandes*

_Kursive Hervorhebung geschah durch mich_




DIMB team schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde!
> 
> Mit Abschluss der Abstimmung haben wir eine Ergebnis, dass den einen oder anderen jubeln lässt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emmental (21. Juli 2007)

duetsche probleme - mitleid mit euch waere kein ausdruck!


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (22. Juli 2007)

Emmental schrieb:


> duetsche probleme - mitleid mit euch waere kein ausdruck!


Na, bei euch gehts auch ned immer bilderbuchmäßig zu!


----------



## speedy_j (22. Juli 2007)

Becky schrieb:


> Gespräche haben immer nur mit der IG Sauerland stattgefunden.



klingt aber auch sehr eigenmächtig. 
euer lokalkaspertheater sollte also auch auf bundesebene eingreifen. halte das verhalten für sehr bedenklich.


----------



## Becky (22. Juli 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> klingt aber auch sehr eigenmächtig.
> euer lokalkaspertheater sollte also auch auf bundesebene eingreifen. halte das verhalten für sehr bedenklich.



Du solltest das gesamte Posting Kopieren. Denn dann könntest Du es vieleicht verstehen. Aber noch mal da die IG Sauerland direkt vom SGV Angesprochen wurde und wir dies auch dem Vorstand mitgeteilt haben, hat er nicht reagiert.
Der Vorstand hat am 25.6.2007 die IG Sauerland gebeten die Gespräche weiter zu führen.


----------



## arkonis (22. Juli 2007)

das so eine Aufnahme Kooperation genau geprüft werden muss ist doch verständlich.
Immerhin würde sich bei einer ablehnenden Haltung der Mitglieder des Wandererclub und ein Streit darüber sich sehr negativ auswirken. 
Was hat  der Wanderclub geantwortet auf de frage hin ob den die Aussage des Wegewart (ist das ein sowas wie ein Türsteher der Waldwege?)  der Meinung des Verbandes entspricht?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (22. Juli 2007)

@speedy spricht da der neid das du im osten nix gebacken kommst?
wir versuchen wenigstens etwas zu bewegen und mosern nicht rum!


----------



## Ümmel (22. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Warum benutzt man bei einer Zielgruppe die zum größten Teil jenseits der 50 liegt überhaupt einen englischen Slogan ?


----------



## speedy_j (23. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> @speedy spricht da der neid das du im osten nix gebacken kommst?
> wir versuchen wenigstens etwas zu bewegen und mosern nicht rum!



scheinst mich ja gut zu kennen. aber ich lasse dich in dem glauben. 

komischerweise muss ich auch nix bewegen. ich mache einfach das, worauf ich lust habe. dazu benötige ich keine dimb. 
es ist aber schön mit anzuschauen, was sich hier für ein theater, wegen ein paar kleinigkeiten, entwickelt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (23. Juli 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Nenn mir doch bitte eine Gruppierung die uns näher ist, als die der Wanderer. *Unsere Gegner sitzen woanders*.



Wenn Du solche Aussagen etwas konkreter gestalten würdest, wäre es deutlich einfacher hier mit zu lesen.

Oliver Z. 

P.S. ich hab es so satt, ständig von "Personen" etc. zu lesen


----------



## Cheetah (23. Juli 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> Wenn Du solche Aussagen etwas konkreter gestalten würdest, wäre es deutlich einfacher hier mit zu lesen.
> 
> Oliver Z.
> 
> P.S. ich hab es so satt, ständig von "Personen" etc. zu lesen


Es geht nicht um Personen die hier auffällig  geworden sind,  in der Regel fahren Sie kein MTB, und sitzen in Ämtern und Verbänden (rum?). Frag mal Tillmann, mit wem er sich so gepflegt rumschlagen muss. 

Alles klar?


----------



## Delgado (23. Juli 2007)




----------



## OZM (23. Juli 2007)

Mir fällt es teilweise schwer, diesen Thread zu verfolgen, weil ich über sehr begrenztes Hintergrundwissen verfüge. Ich wünsche mir einfach von allen Schreibern, dass sie *konkret* und sachlich schreiben. Ich hatte Dein Post  exemplarisch zitiert, weil er, wie schon so viele Posts vor Dir, eine Andeutung enthalten hat, welche ich nicht auf den ersten Blick verstanden habe; vielleicht habe ich Dir damit unrecht getan. 

Greez Oliver


----------



## 4XRacerPB (23. Juli 2007)

@speedy 
du musst nix bewegen? 
interessant dann sollte ich mal vorbeikommen umnd mir das mtb paradies anschauen


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Juli 2007)

Frisch aus dem Urlaub zurück, sehe ich, dass hier mal in der Sache diskutiert wird, statt überwiegend auf Personen rumzuhacken. Prima! Weiter so! Hier ein paar Klarstellungen  aus Sicht des alten Vorstands und Diskussionsbeiträge (sorry für den Langtext):

*wieso reicht nicht eine enge Kooperation mit dem SGV?*
keiner konnte mir bisher die Frage beantworten, wieso nicht auch die seitens der Beitrittsgegner bevorzugte enge Kooperation, (wie sie mit anderen Verbänden bereits erfolgt) eine Vollendung der Aktion "Fair on Trails" darstellen kann. Wieso ist dies aus Sicht einiger nur mit einem Beitritt des SGV möglich?

*Äußerung des Wegewarts "Biker haben auf unbefestigten Wegen nichts verloren"*
Wegewarte sind offizielle Amtsträger (Vorstandsmitglieder) in den Wanderverbänden und für die Instandhaltung der Wege im dortigen Bereich zuständig. Sie besitzen aufgrund ihrer intensiven ehrenamtlichen Arbeit meist nicht selten hohes Ansehen bei den Mitgliedern. 
Die zitierte Äußerung eines offiziellen Amtsträgers war medienwirksam in einem offiziellen Jahresbericht SGV Arnsberg zu finden und demzufolge keine private Meinungsäußerung. 
Die Vermutung, hier könne es sich um eine Einzelmeinung handeln, deckt sich absolut nicht mit den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre aus vielen Gesprächen mit Wanderverbandsvertretern.


*Bedenken gegen einen SGV-Beitritt*
z.B. Probleme in Gesetzgebungsverfahren
Hier wurde irgendwo geschrieben, dass uns die Wanderer doch näher seien, als alle anderen Naturnutzer. Das sollte theoretisch so sein, da beiderseits die meisten nur die Natur genießen wollen - halt jeder auf seine Art. 
Allerdings war es seit Beginn des MTB-Booms Anfang der 90er immer so, dass die Wanderverbände vorwiegend aus Besitzstandsdünkeln in den Gesetzgebungsverfahren unsere heftigsten und leider auch mächtigsten Widersacher waren. Von dort kamen regelmässig die Forderungen nach Wegebreitenbeschränkungen oder Beschränkungen auf befestigte Wege (siehe Wegewartposting), was indirekte Wegebreitenbeschränkungen darstellt. Mit extremem Aufwand (Stellungnahmen, Mailingaktionen, Demos vor dem Landtag) konnten wir in den meisten Fällen das Schlimmste, wie 3,5-Meter-Regelungen in RLP und Ba-Wü verhindern. 
Auch in NRW waren die Wanderverbände nicht unbedingt die Befürworter einer Linie "Pro Biker" und Öffnung der Wege für uns, soweit natur- und sozialverträglich.
Uns vorzuwerfen, wir hätten die Wanderverbände immer wieder vor den Kopf gestoßen, zeugt von erheblichen Wissenslücken, die wir uns allerdings selbst  zuschreiben müssen. Wir hätten viel häufiger über unsere Arbeit im Hintergrund berichten müssen. 
Wir haben immer und immer wieder versucht, mit Wanderverbänden, von der Bundesebene angefangen, eine vernünftige Arbeitsbasis herzustellen. Aber wir wurden regelmässig auf die Einhaltung der rechtlichen Regelungen (Wegebreiten etc.) verwiesen und als "Minivereinigung" arrogant abgebügelt. 
Schlussendlich haben die Wanderverbände auch einen wesentlichen Punkt der (geringen) gemeinsamen Sacharbeit aufgegeben und sind im vergangenen Jahr aus dem Kuratorium für Sport und Natur ausgetreten, *DER* Interessenvertretung der natursporttreibenden Verbände. Dieser Umstand und die Begründung dazu, "man habe seine Forderungen nicht entsprechend der Mitgliederstärke berücksichtigt gesehen", waren deutliche Zeichen, wo die Reise hingehen soll. 
In dieser Situation anzunehmen, es würde alles leichter, wenn man mal so eben und ohne Absicherung 45.000 Wanderer in einen 3.500 MTB-Verband aufnimmt, ist blauäugig.

*Kleine Beispiel-Szenarien zur Untermauerung:*

a) Szenario 1 - Gesetzgebungsnovelle
Bitte stellt Euch vor, in der nächsten Gesetzgebungsnovelle in NRW geben 93% der DIMB-Mitglieder (das wäre der Anteil der SGV-ler am Gesamt-Mitgliederbestand der DIMB) unter SGV-Logo eine Stellungnahme ab, dass nur die befestigten Wege befahren werden dürfen. 
Dann haben die DIMB und die Biker in dem Bundesland noch mehr ein Problem, als Interessenvertretung ernst genommen zu werden.

Wer von den ausdrücklichen Beitritts-Befürwortern, kann mir oder besser den vertretenen DIMB-Mitgliedern dafür garantieren, dass das niemals passieren wird?

Es ist doch nur legitim, dass sich die DIMB gegenüber einer solchen Mitgliedermajorität, versucht, anhand einer solchen Vereinbarung abzusichern. Alles andere wäre völlig naiv. 
Vereinbarungen zwischen Vereinigungen dieser Größenordnung sind übrigens üblich und kein außergewöhnlicher Akt oder gar Affront, wie hier geschrieben. 

b) Szenario 2 - Wegenetz im Sauerland
Oben wurde der SGV zitiert hinsichtlich "Wegevorschläge" und "Kanalisierung".
Fragen dazu:

Wer hat die Wege ausgewählt? 
Waren Biker der IG Sauerland beteiligt? 
Wie hoch ist der Singletrailanteil? Oder mangels "Singletrailflut" im Sauerland - wie hoch ist der Anteil der unbefestigten (und damit meist schmaleren, anspruchsvolleren) Wege? Gibt es Pläne, die man dazu einsehen kann?

Ganz ganz großes Bauchweh habe ich bei der Formulierung "kanalisieren". Das suggeriert doch schon wieder, dass permanente Probleme auf den Trails herrschen und die Nutzer einfach nicht miteinander klar kämen. Dies können wir aber nur für sehr stark von allen Nutzgruppen frequentierte Bereiche mit großem Besucherdruck bestätigen, was wohl auf den ganz überwiegenden Teil des Sauerlandes nicht zutreffen dürfte. Also warum schon wieder die Biker ins Reservat schicken wollen?

Das sind Tendenzen wie in der Pfalz in den vergangenen 2 Jahren, als der ausgesprochen gelungene dortige MTB-Park mit einem großen Wegenetz als touristische Attraktion mit EU-Millionen aus dem Boden gestampft wurde. 
Und just nach Eröffnung des Parks und anlässlich der Verleihung eines Umweltpreises an die "Park-Macher" ging der Pfälzerwald-Verein massiv in die Medien und alle, die nicht auf den Wegenetz-Wegen fahren, wurden in Zeitung und TV als "Umweltfrevler" und "Schwarze Schafe" tituliert, vor denen permanent die Kinder vom Weg gezerrt, gerettet werden müssten. 

Etwas Vorsicht statt Blauäugigkeit ist hier wohl angebracht oder "Wehret den Anfängen".



*Warum hat der Ex-Vorstand nicht mit dem SGV-Vorstand gesprochen?*
Ganz einfach - wir wollten uns erst DIMB-intern eine Meinung bilden, wo die Reise hingehen soll. Und es war auch frühzeitig klargestellt worden, dass wir an dem 19.07. (einem Donnerstag) aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht würden teilnehmen können. Es ist auch völlig unlogisch, nicht die Handelnden vor Ort erst einmal vertrauensvoll miteinander reden zu lassen, bevor der Vorstand sich "einmischt". 
Es war aber ganz klar, dass wir zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt mit eingestiegen wären, nach Beantwortung der von uns gestellten Fragen. Ohne persönliche Gespräche hätte es niemals eine Unterzeichnung der Vereinbarung durch den DIMB-Vorstand gegeben. 
Und dann kamen die lauten Rücktrittsforderungen der Sauerländer und Ablehnung unseres Fragenkataloges sowie die Klarstellung von Martin R., dass die SGV-Aufnahme kein seitens der IG priorisiertes Thema sei. Also warum hätten wir dann noch selbst das Gespräch mit dem SGV-Vorstand aufnehmen sollen?

Dass Becky hier immer und immer wieder versucht, Gesprächsinhalte falsch darzustellen, Statements aus dem Zusammenhang zu reissen oder schlichtweg unbelegte Behauptungen aufstellt, bedauere ich zutiefst. Höre  doch endlich mal auf, mit dieser unwürdigen Stimmungsmache. Oder glaubt Ihr, Euch nur dann mit Euren Ideen durchsetzen zu können, wenn Ihr den ehemaligen Vorstand permanent zu diskreditieren versucht? Dann scheinen die Argumente nicht sehr tragfähig zu sein. Auf jeden Fall ziemlich traurig das Ganze.


*Gespräche mit nicht unmittelbar betroffenen Bikern*
Ich habe in den vergangenen Tagen mit vielen Bikern und langjährigen Unterstützern gesprochen, die mich anriefen und fragten, was eigentlich los ist oder mit denen ich schlichtweg beim Biken unterwegs war. Ohne dass ich irgendwelche Argumente gegen einen Eintritt des SGV genannt hatte, kamen folgende Antworten zu dem Ansinnen "Beitritt": 
"Seid Ihr verrückt? jeder Schuster sollte bei seinen Leisten bleiben".
"Welcher Wanderverband käme auf eine ähnliche Idee, wenn es um die Aufnahme eines so starken MTB-Verbandes ginge."
"Dann fühle ich mich aber nicht mehr als MTBer vertreten".
"Wieso reicht nicht eine Kooperation?".

Ich gebe zu, dass ca. 50 DIMB-Mitglieder und Förderer nicht repräsentativ sind. Zumal keiner aus NRW darunter war. Aber ist es nicht bedenklich, dass nicht ein einziger sich für eine Aufnahme geäußert hatte? Vielleicht sollten zu dem Thema wirklich die DIMB-Mitglieder befragt werden... Nur als kleine Anregung an den neuen Vorstand...


*Hier geäußerte Kritik an der Fair on Trails Aktion*
Über Anglizismen lässt sich in unserem Sport immer wieder vortrefflich streiten. Wer von Euch sagt denn, ich bin "Bergradfahrer" statt ich bin "Biker"? Soviel zur englischen Namenswahl...

Der Flyer ist bei den mir bekannten Wandervertretern, Naturschützern etc.  trotz des englischen Namens sehr gut angekommen. In einer Arbeitsgruppe Sport und Natur in der Pfalz wurde mit Vorstellung des Flyers erstmals nicht mehr auf der Einhaltung des gesetzlichen Pfadverbotes rumgeritten, sondern endlich über das eigentliche Problem gesprochen: 
Wie gehe ich miteinander um und respektiere ich die Interessen des Anderen.  
Der eher als Biker-Gegner bekannte Pfälzerwald-Verein, die Naturfreunde e.V. und der Sportbund haben dann sogar jeweils einige tausend Flyer bestellt, obwohl im Flyer nicht ein einziges Mal auf die Rechtslage in Rheinland-Pfalz hingewiesen wird.
Wenn das kein Erfolg ist, weiss ich es nicht.

Von den hunderten Lobmails zu der Aktion und breiten Anerkennung und Unterstützung in der gesamten Hersteller- und Veranstalterszene möchte ich gar nicht erst reden. 
Auch nicht von dem Anstieg der Neumitgliederzahlen seit Beginn der Aktion, die nicht selten so oder ähnlich schrieben "Ihr habt mir mit der Aktion aus der Seele gesprochen". 

Gegenseitig "Respekt erweisen und dann auch Erwarten" ist für mich eine ganz wesentliche Aussage des Flyers, die uns problem- aber auch selbstbewusst auf das Gegenüber am Verhandlungstisch wie auf dem Trail zugehen lässt. 

KLar hat jeder das Recht, die Aktion schlecht zu finden. Denke aber, dass die positive Resonanz immer noch sehr überwiegt.

*Satzungsänderung - Aufnahme der IGs als offizieller DIMB-Bestandteil*
Im Vorfeld der JHV 2007 war die Aufnahme der IGs in die Satzung noch nicht entsprechend problematisiert worden und es kam weder ein entsprechender Satzungsänderungsantrag aus dem Gesamtvorstand, seitens der IGs noch aus den Reihen der Mitglieder. Daher war dies auch nicht Thema der JHV 2007. 
Nachdem später das Bedürfnis nach einer entsprechenden Satzungsänderung geäußert worden war, schlug der Ex-Vorstand vor,  eine Satzungskommission mit rechtsanwaltlicher Unterstützung ca. ab September einzurichten, mit dem Ziel die entsprechenden (vereinsrechtlich nicht einfachen) Satzungsänderungen auszuarbeiten und zur JHV 2008 als Änderungsantrag einzubringen. 

*
Interesse an einer erneuten Vorstandskandidatur:*
Da ich zum wiederholten Male angefragt wurde, ob ich eine erneute Kandidatur für einen Vorstandsposten in Erwägung ziehe, hier meine Posting-Ergänzung:

*Nein!*



Sorry, für mein erneut langes Posting nach 6 Tagen Forums-Abstinenz. Ab morgen wirds von mir wieder ruhiger, da der Urlaub rum ist und die bezahlte Arbeit wieder los geht 
Da gibts wieder kürzere STatements, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## speedy_j (23. Juli 2007)

@4XRacerPB

kannste machen, verfahre dich aber nicht.


----------



## CubeGhostRider (23. Juli 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @4XRacerPB
> 
> kannste machen, verfahre dich aber nicht.


Oh mann - ich kann's nicht glauben, dass es hier IMMER noch Leute gibt, die es NICHT begreifen und NUR AUFEINANDER RUMHACKEN!!!   Das lernt meine Nichte in der Grundschule schon, dass man so nicht weiterkommt!  Haltet doch einfach mal eure Griffel still oder steckt sie euch in die Nase oder meinetwegen sonstwohin! Das ist echt nicht auszuhalten hier!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent (23. Juli 2007)

@Präsi

Du legst hier die ganzen Beweggründe des Vorstandes dar, die gegen einen Beitritt des SGV sprechen. 
Wenn das für den Vorstand doch von vorneherein klar war das es keinen Beitritt gibt, wieso dann erst die Abstimmung?
Zudem noch eine Abstimmung im kompletten Aktivenkreis?

Ich zitiere dich mal mit einem Posting vom 21.06.:


> Wir treffen hier eine mehrheitliche Entscheidung des Aktivenkreises, um eine Vorgehensweise für uns zu finden, die auf möglichst breiter Basis beruht. Normalerweise zählen aber nur Entscheidungen der Organe der DIMB. Ich habe
> aber jetzt einen Weg< gefunden, wie wir die Satzungsbestimmungen einhalten
> können und trotzdem auf einer breiten Basis eine so wichtige Entscheidung
> treffen können.
> ...


Die Kuh ist damit wohl nicht vom Eis gewesen, vielmehr ist das Eis durch diesen Abstimmungsthread gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (23. Juli 2007)

Becky schrieb:


> Ja, Arbeitsessen am 19.07.2007 mit folgenden Teilnehmern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was kam dabei ´raus, was den Wanderwart und seine grundsätzliche Mountainbiker-Ablehnung (soviel Englisch kann er also offensichtlich) auf Wanderwegen angeht?

Das im Forum gepostete SGV-Zitat, was auch ich fand



> Unsere Hochsauerländer Bergradler sind gleichzeitig auch begeisterte Fußwanderer und Mitglieder im Sauerländischen Gebirgsverein.



ist schon amüsant. Soll das heißen _So schrecklich sind die Kerle dann, obwohl sie dekadenterweise biken, dennoch nicht. Denn immerhin sind sie auch und trotzdem sgv-linientreue begeisterte Fußwanderer (und können im Kreis Arnsberg auf Wanderwegen begeistert absteigen und schieben, bevor es Zoff mit dem Wanderwart gibt)...... _ 

Wenn man das liest, kommt einem schon Luthers Aussage _Wenn ich hier einen Furz lasse, riecht man das bis Rom _in den Sinn.

Ich halte hier vieles, was gepostet wird, ungeeignet für einen öfffentlichen Thread. Ich poste hier öffentlich, weil der Wanderwart seine Dämlichkeit ebenso öffentlich verbreitete und weil SGV und DIMB nicht miteinander verhuzelt sind .


----------



## Silent (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo Tilmann,
wenn man deine Beiträge liest die sich mit dem SGV befassen, könnte man der Meinung sein das Du gegen eine Aufnahme gestimmt hast.
Wie war deine Meinung?
- Für eine Aufnahme
- Kooperation und dann eventuelle Aufnahme
- Gegen eine Aufnahme?


----------



## Tilman (23. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Hallo Tilmann,
> wenn man deine Beiträge liest die sich mit dem SGV befassen, könnte man der Meinung sein das Du gegen eine Aufnahme gestimmt hast.
> Wie war deine Meinung?
> - Für eine Aufnahme
> ...



Das werde ich nicht im öffentlichen Forum verbeiten.

So viel nur, mir was klar, daß die Fragestellung schlecht war, aber umsomehr letztendlich der Gschf Vorstand sich (zumal satzungskonform !) seinen eigenen Reim aus dem Ergebnis machen _mußte_. Und das hat er getan, so what!


----------



## Silent (23. Juli 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Dass Becky hier immer und immer wieder versucht, Gesprächsinhalte falsch darzustellen, Statements aus dem Zusammenhang zu reissen oder schlichtweg unbelegte Behauptungen aufstellt, bedauere ich zutiefst. Höre  doch endlich mal auf, mit dieser unwürdigen Stimmungsmache. Oder glaubt Ihr, Euch nur dann mit Euren Ideen durchsetzen zu können, wenn Ihr den ehemaligen Vorstand permanent zu diskreditieren versucht? Dann scheinen die Argumente nicht sehr tragfähig zu sein. Auf jeden Fall ziemlich traurig das Ganze.


Wie wäre es den kompletten Abstimmungsthread zu veröffentlichen?
Du beziehst dich ja sicher auch auf das letzte Zitat von dir welches Becky veröffentlicht hat.
Ich denke mal das die Mitglieder ein Recht darauf haben zu erfahren, wie diese Abstimmung zustande gekommen ist, wer für was gestimmt hat.
Schließlich ist es ja eine weitreichende Entscheidung gewesen ob man den SGV aufnimmt oder nicht.
Da Du ja auch immer wieder betonst das ihr nichts zu verstecken habt, bitte ich dich doch darum das *DU* diesen Thread veröffentlichst.
Ansonsten kann es ja auch jemand anderes machen.


----------



## Silent (23. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Das werde ich nicht im öffentlichen Forum verbeiten.
> 
> So viel nur, mir was klar, daß die Fragestellung schlecht war, aber umsomehr letztendlich der Gschf Vorstand sich (zumal satzungskonform !) seinen eigenen Reim aus dem Ergebnis machen _mußte_. Und das hat er getan, so what!


Was hast Du zu verbergen?

Wieso war die Fragestellung schlecht? Ist die Umfrage nicht von einem Vorstandsmitglied erstellt worden?
Und wenn sie so schlecht war, wieso hast Du dann für etwas gestimmt (hast Du doch oder?) ?


----------



## Tilman (23. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Was hast Du zu verbergen?
> 
> Wieso war die Fragestellung schlecht? Ist die Umfrage nicht von einem Vorstandsmitglied erstellt worden?
> Und wenn sie so schlecht war, wieso hast Du dann für etwas gestimmt (hast Du doch oder?) ?



Du hast recht, ich korrigiere daher: Die Fragestellung war schlecht für ein finales Ergebnis. Nach Maßgabe der Satzung war das aber de jure keine Anforderung an die Abstimmung.

Das alles war somit kein Problem, denn ich wußte ja in Kenntnis der Satzung (soll vorkommen), daß der Gschf Vorstand sich das Ergebnis _ohnehin nur als Entscheidungshilfe_ zu Rate ziehen kann und die Abstimmung ihn nicht von der Verantwortung für die Entscheidung entbindet. Unter diesen _bekannten Voraussetzungen _habe ich abgestimmt.

So schwer zu kapieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (23. Juli 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> *Gespräche mit nicht unmittelbar betroffenen Bikern*
> Ich habe in den vergangenen Tagen mit vielen Bikern und langjährigen Unterstützern gesprochen, die mich anriefen und fragten, was eigentlich los ist oder mit denen ich schlichtweg beim Biken unterwegs war. Ohne dass ich irgendwelche Argumente gegen einen Eintritt des SGV genannt hatte, kamen folgende Antworten zu dem Ansinnen "Beitritt":
> "Seid Ihr verrückt? jeder Schuster sollte bei seinen Leisten bleiben".
> "Welcher Wanderverband käme auf eine ähnliche Idee, wenn es um die Aufnahme eines so starken MTB-Verbandes ginge."
> ...




Hm, alle die ich befragte habe, haben es genau anders gesehen. Ob das nun Biker waren oder Leute, die mit dem MTB Sport nichts zu tun haben, alle fanden es wäre eine tolle Sache.


----------



## Silent (23. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Du hast recht, ich korrigiere daher: Die Fragestellung war schlecht für ein finales Ergebnis. Nach Maßgabe der Satzung war das aber de jure keine Anforderung an die Abstimmung.
> 
> Das alles war somit kein Problem, denn ich wußte ja in Kenntnis der Satzung (soll vorkommen), daß der Gschf Vorstand sich das Ergebnis _ohnehin nur als Entscheidungshilfe_ zu Rate ziehen kann und die Abstimmung ihn nicht von der Verantwortung für die Entscheidung entbindet. Unter diesen _bekannten Voraussetzungen _habe ich abgestimmt.
> 
> So schwer zu kapieren


Ja, das ist schwer zu verstehen.
Wenn der Vorstand einen erweiterten Kreis zu Hilfe nimmt in der Entscheidungsfindung, diesem gegenüber mehrfach versichert das die Entscheidung die zustande kommt angenommen wird, dann aber das Ergebnis so dreht wie er es gerne hätte, dann ist das nicht nachvollziehbar.
Wenn der Vorstand dann noch hingeht und eine Umfrage startet die angeblich nicht zu einem Ergebnis kommen kann, dann ist es noch schwerer verständlich.
Überhaupt verstehe ich nicht, was nicht eindeutig sein soll.
Es waren drei Antwortmöglichkeiten, die mit den meisten Stimmen sollte angenommen werden. Es gab offensichtlich eine Antwort die die meisten Stimmen bekommen hat, also muss es doch klar sein.

Meine Frage wieso überhaupt abgestimmt wurde obwohl die Meinung des Vorstand feststand, ist noch immer nicht beantwortet worden.


----------



## Ümmel (23. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Und was kam dabei ´raus, was den Wanderwart und seine grundsätzliche Mountainbiker-Ablehnung (soviel Englisch kann er also offensichtlich) auf Wanderwegen angeht?
> [/COLOR][/Size]




Solch ein unwichtiges und lapidares Thema wurde an dem doch sehr interessanten Abend nicht angesprochen. Es ging um wichtige Themen wo ihr in den Medien noch von hören werdet.


----------



## Silent (23. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Das alles war somit kein Problem, denn ich wußte ja in Kenntnis der Satzung (soll vorkommen), daß der Gschf Vorstand sich das Ergebnis _ohnehin nur als Entscheidungshilfe_ zu Rate ziehen kann


Nennst Du mir bitte kurz den entsprechenden Paragraphen in der Satzung? Ich finde den gerade nicht auf Anhieb.


----------



## HelmutK (23. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Meine Frage wieso überhaupt abgestimmt wurde obwohl die Meinung des Vorstand feststand, ist noch immer nicht beantwortet worden.



Woher wissen wir denn, daß die Meinung des Vorstands schon vor dieser "Abstimmung" feststand und war das tatsächlich so? Wenn ich nichts wesentliches in diesem Thread überlesen habe, hat der Vorstand bisher nicht eingeräumt, daß er schon vor der Abstimmung eine feste Meinung hatte. 

Aus Deinem Zitat eines (vollständigen oder auszugsweisen?) Postings vom 21.06. kann ich nur ableiten, daß dem Vorstand klar war, daß er nach der Satzung selbst die Entscheidung treffen muß. Daß er sich in diesem Rahmen möglicherweise zu einer Anerkennung des als Beratung bezeichneten Abstimmungsergebenisses verpflichten wollte, kann ich nur als äußerst unglücklich bezeichnen, denn eine solche Selbstbindung gegenüber einem nicht in der Satzung geregelten Gremium wäre rechtlich nicht wirksam und daher unbeachtlich.


----------



## HelmutK (23. Juli 2007)

Ümmel schrieb:


> Solch ein unwichtiges und lapidares Thema wurde an dem doch sehr interessanten Abend nicht angesprochen. Es ging um wichtige Themen wo ihr in den Medien noch von hören werdet.



Können DIMB-Mitglieder auch anderweitig Informationen bekommen oder gilt für die auch die Aussage, daß sie aus den Medien (welche?) über wichtige Themen informiert werden?


----------



## Bierkiste (23. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Nennst Du mir bitte kurz den entsprechenden Paragraphen in der Satzung? Ich finde den gerade nicht auf Anhieb.



§3 Abs.1, wie von dir oben erfolgreich zitiert? Was drinsteht k.A.

Wahrscheinlich bin ich unfähig, aber liest du deine eigenen Beiträge (nicht)?



Edith:
@HelmutK: Rischtisch, aber inwieweit "Anerkennung" eine rechtliche Bindung darstellt, ist ebenfalls fraglich.
Zudem ist imho der Anerkennung bei einem Abstimmungsergebnis 11:6 gegen Aufnahme SGV genügend Beitrag geleistet..


----------



## Ümmel (23. Juli 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Von den hunderten Lobmails zu der Aktion und breiten Anerkennung und Unterstützung in der gesamten Hersteller- und Veranstalterszene möchte ich gar nicht erst reden.
> Auch nicht von dem Anstieg der Neumitgliederzahlen seit Beginn der Aktion, die nicht selten so oder ähnlich schrieben "Ihr habt mir mit der Aktion aus der Seele gesprochen".



Um wie viele Neumitglieder handelt es sich ?


----------



## Silent (23. Juli 2007)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Woher wissen wir denn, daß die Meinung des Vorstands schon vor dieser "Abstimmung" feststand und war das tatsächlich so? Wenn ich nichts wesentliches in diesem Thread überlesen habe, hat der Vorstand bisher nicht eingeräumt, daß er schon vor der Abstimmung eine feste Meinung hatte.


Daran das die erste Stimme/Meinung die abgegeben wurde vom ersten Vorsitzenden war und die lautete das es erst ein Jahr Kooperation geben soll und dann über eine Aufnahme entschieden werden soll.



> Aus Deinem Zitat eines (vollständigen oder auszugsweisen?) Postings vom 21.06. kann ich nur ableiten, daß dem Vorstand klar war, daß er nach der Satzung selbst die Entscheidung treffen muß. Daß er sich in diesem Rahmen möglicherweise zu einer Anerkennung des als Beratung bezeichneten Abstimmungsergebenisses verpflichten wollte, kann ich nur als äußerst unglücklich bezeichnen, denn eine solche Selbstbindung gegenüber einem nicht in der Satzung geregelten Gremium wäre rechtlich nicht wirksam und daher unbeachtlich.


Das Zitat ist vollständig und bezog sich auf die Frage des Mitgliederverwalters die da lautete:


> Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist aufgrund des grossen E-Mail-Verteilers ... die Abstimmung bezieht sich auf den Geschäftsführenden und den Erweiterten
> Vorstand, das sind in Summe 10 Personen (lt. Satzung §6 Vorstand). Angemailt wurden 34 Adressen und mittlerweile wurden 11 Stimmen abgegeben.
> Sorry, vielleicht versteh ich es ja nur nicht, aber etwas stimmt hier nicht .... ?
> Bitte um kurze Erläuterung.


Laut Tilmann ist es doch Satzungsgemäß möglich, dass der Vorstand einen Kreis von Beratern hinzuziehen kann die zur Entscheidungsfindung beitragen.
Wenn das Satzungskonform ist, dann wäre ja auch die Zusage dessen rechtsgültig das die Entscheidung dieses Gremiums angenommen wird.


----------



## Silent (23. Juli 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> > Zitat von Silent  Beitrag anzeigen
> > Nennst Du mir bitte kurz den entsprechenden Paragraphen in der Satzung? Ich finde den gerade nicht auf Anhieb.
> 
> 
> §3 Abs.1, wie von dir oben erfolgreich zitiert? Was drinsteht k.A.


Ich meine die Stelle wo stehen soll das der Vorstand sich einen Kreis von Beratern suchen kann zur Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (23. Juli 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> §3 Abs.1, wie von dir oben erfolgreich zitiert? Was drinsteht k.A. ..... @HelmutK: Rischtisch, aber inwieweit "Anerkennung" eine rechtliche Bindung darstellt, ist ebenfalls fraglich.
> Zudem ist imho der Anerkennung bei einem Abstimmungsergebnis 11:6 gegen Aufnahme SGV genügend Beitrag geleistet..



Über die Frage, was "Anerkennung" bedeutet, kann man sich ja sicherlich trefflich streiten. Meine persönliche Auffassung ist es lediglich, daß der Vorstand ungeachtet des Ausgangs dieser Abstimmung frei entscheiden durfte, wie er mit der Frage einer Aufnahme des SGV umgeht, was er dann ja auch getan hat. @silent: Beratung sowie die Einholung eines Meinungsbilds ist IMHO rechtlich zulässig, wenn es nicht darüber hinaus geht.

Ob die Entscheidung des Vorstands richtig war, darüber kann man IMHO streiten, was ja auch schon getan wird. Es wäre auch möglich, von der Mitgliederversammlung einen für den Vorstand bindenden Beschluß zu dieser Frage fassen zu lassen. Die Entscheidung des Vorstands kann man aber IMHO nicht grundsätzlich verteufeln.

Nach § 3 Abs. 1 der Satzung entscheidet der Geschäftsführende Vorstand über die Aufnahme von Mitgliedern. Da der SGV in seiner Satzung auch die Förderung des naturnahen Sports (ich denke mal, daß MTB dazu gehört) stehen hat, wäre er grundsätzlich auch für eine Aufnahme qualifiziert. Nach § 3 Abs. 2 der Satzung muß der Geschäftsführende Vorstand bei Vorliegen eines schriftlichen Aufnahmeantrags aber auch prüfen, ob Ablehnungsgründe vorliegen. Als solche werden eine "unzulässige Zielrichtung oder Handeln im Sinne von § 5 Abs. 1 (der Satzung)" bezeichnet. § 5 Abs. 1 wiederum besagt, daß Einzelmitglieder, Fördermitglieder und Mitgliedsvereine keine Ziele verfolgen dürfen, die mit den satzungsmäßigen Zielen der DIMB unvereinbar sind, wozu nach § 2 Abs. 2 der Satzung auch die "Öffnung aller Wege (einschließlich Pfade)" gehört. 

Wenn klar ist, daß der SGV dieses Ziel uneingeschränkt verfolgt, dann müßte er aufgenommen werden. Verfolgt er dieses Ziel nicht bzw. agiert sogar dagegen, so müßte seine Aufnahme abgelehnt werden. Kommt man dagegen zu dem Ergebnis, daß Zweifel bestehen, ob der SGV für dieses Ziel ist und dafür arbeiten wird, so müßte an der Klärung dieser Zweifel gearbeitet werden. Nach meinem Verständnis hat sich der Vorstand für die Variante "Zweifel" entschieden und diese Zweifel, über die legitimerweise auch kontrovers diskutiert werden kann, hier im Forum ausgeführt.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (23. Juli 2007)

schon setlsam das man als "normales" mitglied noch nicht mal irgendwas mitbekommt sonder die oberen der dimb einfach mach(t)en wie es ihnen gefiel!
Berater?
sind wir hier in der politik und haben zuviel geld?


----------



## Augus1328 (23. Juli 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach zerstört sich die DIMB mit diesem öffentlichen Beitrag selbst. Von Professionalität kann hier keine Rede mehr sein und letztendlich bin ich froh, daß ich bis dato noch keine Mitgliedschaft unterzeichnet hab. So geht es bestimmt den meisten hier, die zufällig über diesen Beitrag stolpern.  

Servus
Oli


----------



## 4XRacerPB (23. Juli 2007)

da dimb ja die mitglieder über nichts (relevantes) unterrichtet müssen die da halt durch


----------



## Tilman (23. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Ich meine die Stelle wo stehen soll das der Vorstand sich einen Kreis von Beratern suchen kann zur Entscheidungsfindung.



Das muß nicht in der Satzung sehen, es müßte dort aber stehen, wenn die Beratung verbindlich wäre. Diese Verbindlichkeit bersteht aber, wie HelmutK schon schrieb, nicht.


----------



## M::::: (24. Juli 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> *wieso reicht nicht eine enge Kooperation mit dem SGV?*
> keiner konnte mir bisher die Frage beantworten, wieso nicht auch die seitens der Beitrittsgegner bevorzugte enge Kooperation, (wie sie mit anderen Verbänden bereits erfolgt) eine Vollendung der Aktion "Fair on Trails" darstellen kann. Wieso ist dies aus Sicht einiger nur mit einem Beitritt des SGV möglich?



Doch wurde geschieben.Ich weiß der Thread ist lang,aber nach dem Urlaub muss man nun mal immer den ganzen Kram aufarbeiten der liegen geblieben ist 




Präsi schrieb:


> *Kleine Beispiel-Szenarien zur Untermauerung:*
> 
> a) Szenario 1 - Gesetzgebungsnovelle
> Bitte stellt Euch vor, in der nächsten Gesetzgebungsnovelle in NRW geben 93% der DIMB-Mitglieder (das wäre der Anteil der SGV-ler am Gesamt-Mitgliederbestand der DIMB) unter SGV-Logo eine Stellungnahme ab, dass nur die befestigten Wege befahren werden dürfen.
> Dann haben die DIMB und die Biker in dem Bundesland noch mehr ein Problem, als Interessenvertretung ernst genommen zu werden.



Ja ,stimmt.Das könnten die machen.Halte ich aber eher für ne Verschwörungstheorie als für ein auch nur annähernd glaubhaftes Szenario.



Präsi schrieb:


> Präsi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer von den ausdrücklichen Beitritts-Befürwortern, kann mir oder besser den vertretenen DIMB-Mitgliedern dafür garantieren, dass das niemals passieren wird?
> ...


----------



## M::::: (24. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> ist schon amüsant. Soll das heißen _So schrecklich sind die Kerle dann, obwohl sie dekadenterweise biken, dennoch nicht. Denn immerhin sind sie auch und trotzdem sgv-linientreue begeisterte Fußwanderer (und können im Kreis Arnsberg auf Wanderwegen begeistert absteigen und schieben, bevor es Zoff mit dem Wanderwart gibt)...... _




So versteht eben jeder, was er verstehen mag.



Tilman schrieb:


> Ich halte hier vieles, was gepostet wird, ungeeignet für einen öfffentlichen Thread. Ich poste hier öffentlich, weil der Wanderwart seine Dämlichkeit ebenso öffentlich verbreitete und weil SGV und DIMB nicht miteinander verhuzelt sind .



Und bekantermaßen war s ja schon immer ne Spitzenidee,sich genauso dämlich zu verhalten wie die Anderen ?


----------



## M::::: (24. Juli 2007)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Können DIMB-Mitglieder auch anderweitig Informationen bekommen oder gilt für die auch die Aussage, daß sie aus den Medien (welche?) über wichtige Themen informiert werden?



Na ja, der Rücktritt wurde den Mitgliedern ja auch durch die Medien bekannt.
Ich fänd s aber auch schön, es diesmal ein bischen eher zu erfahren als die Medien.



Tilman schrieb:


> Das muß nicht in der Satzung sehen, es müßte dort aber stehen, wenn die Beratung verbindlich wäre. Diese Verbindlichkeit bersteht aber, wie HelmutK schon schrieb, nicht.



Womit Ihr bestimmt juristisch recht habt. 
Dann kann ich mir ein Meinungsbild ,aber auch an Hand derMeinungen meiner Berater machen und brauch keinem vorgaukeln er dürfe darüber abstimmen.


----------



## Tilman (24. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mir ein Meinungsbild, aber auch an Hand der Meinungen meiner Berater machen und brauch keinem vorgaukeln er dürfe darüber abstimmen.



Aufgrund der Rechtslage und der Fragestellung war mir die Sache klar. Also sah ich darin auch nichts Vorgegaukeltes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (24. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Womit Ihr bestimmt juristisch recht habt.
> Dann kann ich mir ein Meinungsbild ,aber auch an Hand derMeinungen meiner Berater machen und brauch keinem vorgaukeln er dürfe darüber abstimmen.


 
Das war in der Tat wohl unglücklich. Auf der anderen Seite könnte man aber auch die Frage aufwerfen, wieso und mit welchem Recht ein Kreis, der sowohl aus gewählten Mitgliedern des Erweiterten Vorstands, die ja hoffentlich die Satzung kennen, und - wie auch immer bestimmten - Aktiven vom Vorstand verlangt, daß er das tut was sie wollen. Wenn ich aber z. B. die von Silent gepostete Email des 1. Vorsitzenden richtig interpretiere, müßte allen Abstimmungsteilnehmern (nicht nur Tilman)  klar gewesen sein, daß der Vorstand nicht an ihr Abstimmungsergebnis gebunden ist. 

Wenn alle Beteiligten daraus gelernt haben sollten, wie die Spielregeln in einem Verein funktionieren und daß sich alle daran zu halten haben, dann könnte ja die IMHO viel interessantere Diskussion über das Pro und Contra einer Aufnahme des SGV fortgesetzt werden.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Doch wurde geschieben.Ich weiß der Thread ist lang,aber nach dem Urlaub muss man nun mal immer den ganzen Kram aufarbeiten der liegen geblieben ist


Dann zeig mir mal bitte wo. auf so eine Erklärung seitens der Sauerländer warte ich schon seit Beginn des Themas mit der Abstimmung. Das ist nämlich leider wieder typisch IG Sauerland: Sich über zu wenig Informationen beschweren, aber selbst bloß keine Fakten raus lassen und alle sollen drauf vertrauen, daß sie das richtige tun. Wenn man dazu nicht bereit ist, kommt dann die Erpresserschiene. So stell ich mir Zusammenarbeit und Vertretung der DIMB-Ziele auf lokaler Ebene vor.  



			
				Ümmel schrieb:
			
		

> Solch ein unwichtiges und lapidares Thema wurde an dem doch sehr interessanten Abend nicht angesprochen. Es ging um wichtige Themen wo ihr in den Medien noch von hören werdet.


Ganz toll, ich bin begeistert.


----------



## OZM (24. Juli 2007)

Ümmel schrieb:


> ... Es ging um wichtige Themen wo ihr in den Medien noch von hören werdet.



 

so macht mitlesen hier richtig Spaß 

Oliver


----------



## MATTESM (24. Juli 2007)

dieser fred hieß einst: welchen weg geht die dimb?

warum haltet ihr euch immer noch in epischer breite mit alten themen auf, schaut zurück, um alles was bereits zig mal gesagt wurde noch einmal mit neuen worten in den ring zu werfen. sgv hin oder her ist doch gar nicht mehr relevant? der vorstand ist gegangen. die neuausrichtung möglich. auch über einen beitritt des sgv kann neu diskutiert werden. 

viel interessanter  -  auch im hinblick auf die hauptversammlung  -  fände ich wenn die schar der kritiker (und königsmörder, wie sich becki selber bezeichnet) mal konkret würden, was sie in zukunft zu einer besseren dimb beitragen wollen? wo sind die ideen? die ansätze? die umsetzungsstrategien? die verantwortung? die zeit die jemand ehrenamtlich investiert? 

was macht denn M::::, wenn die neue zeitrechung beginnt? welcher der vielen baustellen nimmt er sich an? und was gedenkt er zu tun? 

wo sieht kollege silent sein betätigungsfeld, um die dinge besser zu machen? welche ideen hat er? 

und nach dem schreiben von herrn klawitter ist es um martin ruhig geworden? 

fragt sich wo liegen die prioritäten, die großen hebel, die wir finden und anfassen müssten, um einen wirklichen schritt nach vorne zu kommen?

quo vadis dimb? mit dem vielzitierten "konzept"  -  das eine wichtige und umfangreiche arbeit war und ist und mit dessen inhalten sich ja auch viele identifizieren können  -  haben wir bis dato eine strukrur. eine ordnung bzw. listung von möglichen stoßrichtungen nach innen und nach außen. aber nichts weiter. ein wirkliches konzept, das auch die umsetzung, die ziele und zielerreichung beschreibt, das auch die prioritäten und v.a. machbarkeiten einbezieht und pragmatisch auf das tun herunterbricht, haben wir noch lange nicht. hier ist viel raum für gute ideen. 

und diese ideen wären auch und gerade jetzt nicht zuletzt "werbewirksam" *für *die DIMB. konstruktives arbeiten an der zukunft kann interessierte anziehen, vielleicht finden sich dann auch neue interressierte, die erkennen das gerade jetzt eine gute zeit ist, um etwas zu bewegen, wo alte strukturen aufgebrochen sind. 

dieses aufeinander herumgehacke stößt ab. wie august im posting 505 einmal mehr schreibt... 

..m..


----------



## juchhu (24. Juli 2007)

Tach zusammen,

@MATTESM: Gutes Posting, Mathias, vielleicht beginnen nun endlich die konstruktiven Schritte.

Na, dann wollen wir mal den Weg frei machen für Ideen und für eine Mannschaft, 
die sich der zukünftige Vorstand m.M. nach selber aussuchen sollte. 
Denn letztlich ist die DIMB ein Sanierungsfall.





VG Martin


----------



## trailfee (24. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> @MATTESM: Gutes Posting, Mathias, vielleicht beginnen nun endlich die konstruktiven Schritte.
> 
> ...



Das ich das erleben darf   
Vielen Dank Martin, dieser Schritt war schon lange notwendig! 
*Die Rechnung für die Sanierung geht doch dann auch an Dich, oder?*  
Es wundert mich allerdings eines: DU weißt doch sonst alles immer und sowieso besser - ein Rücktritt ist in der momentanen Phase ohne geschäftsführenden Vorstand ja gar nicht möglich?
Allerdings sollte man in diesem Falle eine Ausnahme machen!!! 
Jetzt haste ja endlich Zeit, dich wieder professionell Deiner Firmen-Website www.netunet.de zu widmen, die ja für einen Marketing-EXPERTEN ungewöhnlich lange brach lag ...  
Es wird wohl keine Träne vergossen für Dich  

Nicky

P.S. Leiste erstmal das, was Andere in ihrer Freizeit schon für die Dimb geleistet und auf die Beine gestellt haben - wahrscheinlich ist Dir nur klar geworden, dass kein kommerzielles Interesse verfolgbar ist - oder haste eine lukrativere Spielwiese gefunden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (24. Juli 2007)

Was machst Du jetzt kaputt?

Vielleicht das:

http://www.fdp-bergischgladbach.de/


----------



## hubabuba (24. Juli 2007)

Schade. Ich hatte mich ja schon auf die bundesweite Kampagne des DIMB zur Förderung der Uphillsstrecken steiler 30% (oder Grad) gefreut.


----------



## Delgado (24. Juli 2007)

trailfee schrieb:


> Jetzt haste ja endlich Zeit, dich wieder professionell Deiner Firmen-Website www.netunet.de zu widmen, ....



Keine Leistungen,
kein Service,
keine Referenzen .....  

Aber wenigstens ein Impressum


----------



## CubeGhostRider (24. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> schon setlsam das man als "normales" mitglied noch nicht mal irgendwas mitbekommt sonder die oberen der dimb einfach mach(t)en wie es ihnen gefiel!


 Kleiner Exkurs in die "Staatsbürgerkunde":
Das ist das Herzstück der Demokratie (von griech. demos = Volk und kranein = herrschen): man tritt sein eigenes Herrschaftsrecht per Wahl an Volksvertreter ab, die im eigenen Namen Entscheidungen fällen. Das ist in jedem Verein das Gleiche wie in der Regierungsarbeit der Länder und des Bundes. Oder hältst du es für sinnvoller, zu jeder Entscheidung eine Volksabstimmung durchzuführen? Das demokratische Prinzip ist nunmal, dass man den "oberen" (auch eines Vereines) die Entscheidungsbefugnisse überträgt, und wenn man damit im Nachhinein nicht zufrieden ist, kann man ja bei der nächsten Wahl seine Stimme wieder anders vergeben.

@ juchhu: ist das jetzt ein Rückzieher? Ist DAS deine Art? Erst alles zerschlagen und dann die Brocken den anderen überlassen? Zurück zur "wichtigen Basisarbeit" wenn es doch viel eher um eine aktive Reformation der DIMB gehen sollte? Aber das habe ich schon befürchtet (so wie andere hier offenbar auch schon) - alles Schaumschlägerei...   Ich hätte mir eigentlich gewünscht, dass du jetzt eher mal in die Bresche springst und allen erklärst, wie es weitergehen soll (siehe Posting von MATTESM), und dazu zum Beispiel aus deinem Ansatz "Quo vadis dimb?" ein echtes Konzept machst!!!


----------



## CubeGhostRider (24. Juli 2007)

CubeGhostRider schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir eigentlich gewünscht, dass du jetzt eher mal in die Bresche springst und allen erklärst, wie es weitergehen soll (siehe Posting von MATTESM), und dazu zum Beispiel aus deinem Ansatz "Quo vadis dimb?" ein echtes Konzept machst!!!


Nichtsdestotrotz: vielen Dank für diesen Schritt - dann kann es ja jetzt weiter gehen...


----------



## CubeGhostRider (24. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> und für eine Mannschaft,
> die sich der zukünftige Vorstand m.M. nach selber aussuchen sollte.


Also ich habe jetzt die DIMB-Satzung nicht zur Hand - aber normalerweise läuft das nicht so. Die Kandidaten werden nicht "ausgesucht" sondern vorgeschlagen - und stellen sich dann zur Wahl oder auch nicht. Hat jemand (vernünftige) Vorschläge?


----------



## zastafari (24. Juli 2007)

...gratulieren zu diesem längst notwendigen Schritt kann man nach allem nicht mehr...

...aber immerhin erleichtert aufseufzen...


(Bei der Unterschrift wundert mich gar nichts mehr...(sorry, der mußte sein))


----------



## Tilman (24. Juli 2007)

CubeGhostRider schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt die DIMB-Satzung nicht zur Hand - aber normalerweise läuft das nicht so. Die Kandidaten werden nicht "ausgesucht" sondern vorgeschlagen - und stellen sich dann zur Wahl oder auch nicht.



Sie werden vorgeschlagen und können sich selbstverständlich (und selbstbewußt) auch selber vorschlagen und sich auch selber wählen (alles andere in Sachen Wählen wäre inkonsequent).


----------



## M::::: (24. Juli 2007)

MATTESM schrieb:


> was macht denn M::::, wenn die neue zeitrechung beginnt? welcher der vielen baustellen nimmt er sich an? und was gedenkt er zu tun?



Der M hat schon gesagt, das er in einer IG bei akzeptabelen Rahmenbedingungen wieder mit arbeiten würde.Ob darüber hinaus noch was geht wird sich zeigen.




MATTESM schrieb:


> und nach dem schreiben von herrn klawitter ist es um martin ruhig geworden?



 





MATTESM schrieb:


> quo vadis dimb? mit dem vielzitierten "konzept"  -  das eine wichtige und umfangreiche arbeit war und ist und mit dessen inhalten sich ja auch viele identifizieren können  -  haben wir bis dato eine strukrur. eine ordnung bzw. listung von möglichen stoßrichtungen nach innen und nach außen. aber nichts weiter.



Es liegt in der Natur eines Konzeptes das es erstmal "nichts weiter" ist.Ist doch aber schon mal ein Ansatz.





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal bitte wo. auf so eine Erklärung seitens der Sauerländer warte ich schon seit Beginn des Themas mit der Abstimmung.



Wieso eine Erklärung seitens der IG Sauerland? Der Präsi hat nicht explizit nach der Meinung der IG gefragt,sondern nach der der Beitrittsbefürworter.

Um vielleicht abschließend noch kurz was zur Satzungskonformität der "Abstimmung" zu sagen: Offensichtlich waren sich nicht alle bewußt, das es sich nicht um eine bindende Abstimmung handelt,sonst gäb s ja den ganzen Ärger nicht.Juristik hin oder her; ich hab s unter (Vereins-) Kollegen eher mit persönlichen Zusagen als mit Vereinsrecht.

In Juchu s Rücktritt steht was von einer internen Wicki .Wie hab ich mir das denn schon wieder vor zu stellen ? Bei Wickipedia kann jeder Depp schreiben,bei uns nicht mal die Mitglieder ?

Den Rücktritt von Juchu kann ich auch nicht so recht nachvollziehen (s. a. Post vom Cube Ghostrider ).


----------



## M::::: (24. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> 
> Na, dann wollen wir mal den Weg frei machen für Ideen und für eine Mannschaft,
> ...





CubeGhostRider schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt die DIMB-Satzung nicht zur Hand - aber normalerweise läuft das nicht so. Die Kandidaten werden nicht "ausgesucht" sondern vorgeschlagen - und stellen sich dann zur Wahl oder auch nicht. Hat jemand (vernünftige) Vorschläge?





Tilman schrieb:


> Sie werden vorgeschlagen und können sich selbstverständlich (und selbstbewußt) auch selber vorschlagen und sich auch selber wählen (alles andere in Sachen Wählen wäre inkonsequent).



Es werden auch alle Referenten von der MV gewählt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (24. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Um vielleicht abschließend noch kurz was zur Satzungskonformität der "Abstimmung" zu sagen: Offensichtlich waren sich nicht alle bewußt, das es sich nicht um eine bindende Abstimmung handelt,sonst gäb s ja den ganzen Ärger nicht.Juristik hin oder her; ich hab s unter (Vereins-) Kollegen eher mit persönlichen Zusagen als mit Vereinsrecht.



Hallo!
 Bevor ich wegen den ganzen Spekulationen hier platze:

Also wenn mir der Vorstand erklärt das er das Abstimmungsergebnis *anerkennt* nachdem Sie erklärt haben sie bräuchten niemanden zu fragen, dann erschüttert mich das schon sehr. 

Aber nach dem Motto was interessiert mich das Geschriebene aus der letzten Woche. Komisch das viele Radsportler nicht zu ihrem Ehrenerklärungen stehen.  

Und gegenüber der Anfeindungen von Einigen und ihrer tollen Sprüche über Leute und ihrer Arbeit die Sie nicht kennen, werde ich mich geschlossen halten.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Silent (24. Juli 2007)

MATTESM schrieb:


> wo sieht kollege silent sein betätigungsfeld, um die dinge besser zu machen? welche ideen hat er?


Ideen hat der Kollege Silent viele.
Nenn mir einen Grund warum ich sie zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt hier veröffentlichen sollte?

Da Du ja Zugang zum internen Forum hast, kannst Du ja nachschauen was ich die letzten Jahre kritisiert habe.
Such einfach mal nach meinen Postings.
Du wirst verwundert feststellen das einige der Dinge die jetzt im QUO VADIS DIMB stehen, schon vor langer Zeit von mir gefordert wurden.
Als Beispiel nenne ich dir die Aufwertung der IG´en.
Wer hat sich denn seit bestehen der IG´en dafür stark gemacht das sie stärker gefördert werden sollen?
Von wem wurde denn gefordert das sie eine Grundfinanzierung bekommen sollen damit sie arbeiten können?

2. Beispiel:
Wer hat den schon vor 2 Jahren gefordert das die Mitgliedsbeiträge erhöht werden sollen um ein anständiges Budget zur Verfügung zu haben?

3. Beispiel:
Wer war es denn der frühzeitig seine Bedenken in Richtung Fair on Trails Aktion geäußert hat und der Meinung war das man die tausende von Euro die man in die Aktion stecken wollte, besser in eine vernünftige Basisarbeit stecken sollte?
Jetzt sind anscheinend ein paar Tausend Euro mit der Aktion verpulvert worden.

4. Beispiel:
Denk mal nach wer es gewesen ist der die ganze Zeit gesagt hat dass das Racingteam bessere Unterstützung haben muss da es DAS Aushängeschild der DIMB ist.
Wer war es denn der die erste Teammeisterschaft geplant und vor Ort organisiert hat?
Wer hat denn die DIMB im Zusammenhang mit den Schwierigkeiten des Veranstalters im zweiten Jahr der Meisterschaft an den Veranstalter vermittelt  hat damit sie mal zeigen kann was sie unter Förderung und Unterstützung des Breitensport versteht?

5. Beispiel:
Welche IG war es denn die in den Jahren 2005 und 2006 ca 1500 Biker bewegt hat?
Welche IG war es denn die mehrfach durch Aktivitäten in der Lage war, bei CTF´s Pokale zu holen mit der größten anwesenden Gruppe?
Welche IG hat denn mehr Infostände und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gemacht als die BundesDIMB?

6. Beispiel
Wer hat sich den vor Ort stark gemacht für die Gründungen der IG Sauerland und Pfalz?

Frag DU mich nicht was ich gedenke besser zu machen. Du warst schließlich auch anwesend bei den Jahreshauptversammlungen und Aktivtreffen und hast die Reaktionen des Ex-Vorstandes bezüglich meiner Ideen mitbekommen.
Während ihr in der IG München mit SchniPoSa beschäftigt gewesen seid, haben wir hier vernünftige Basisarbeit geleistet die sich im Erfolg der IG Rhein/Ruhr wiederspiegelte. Nicht zu vergessen der Anstieg von EINZELmitgliedern in unserer Region dadurch.


----------



## M::::: (24. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Während ihr in der IG München mit SchiPoSa beschäftigt gewesen seid, haben wir hier vernünftige Basisarbeit geleistet die sich im Erfolg der IG Rhein/Ruhr wiederspiegelte.



SchiPoSa !? Was ist das denn nu wieder ?


----------



## Silent (24. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> SchiPoSa !? Was ist das denn nu wieder ?


sorry, hatte das "n" vergessen
*Schni*tzel *Po*mmes *Sa*lat

Siehe IG München


----------



## Neu_hier (24. Juli 2007)

edit


----------



## M::::: (24. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> sorry, hatte das "n" vergessen
> *Schni*tzel *Po*mmes *Sa*lat
> 
> Siehe IG München



Na ja, die werden doch hoffentlich nicht nur mit Schniposa beschäftigt sein; ansonsten müsste ich mich fragen was ich an kalten Winterwochenenden ohne Schniposa mit dem Förster und den Ig lern im Wald gemacht habe.

Allerdings halte ich es auch immer für schwierig, sich gegenseitig vorzuhalten,was wer mit vieviel Aufwand wo gemacht hat. Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


@ MATTESM
Ich weiß schon das Du Dich durch Silents Post angemacht fühlst,aber gerade Silent so eine Frage zu stellen ist schon ne Steilvorlage


----------



## MATTESM (24. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> @ MATTESM
> Ich weiß schon das Du Dich durch Silents Post angemacht fühlst,aber gerade Silent so eine Frage zu stellen ist schon ne Steilvorlage



Nein, das sicher nicht. und ich werde auch auf die anschuldigungen hier nicht reagieren. das ist ja genau das problem dass es hier ganz wenigen gelingt eine durchaus konstruktive diskussion immer wieder auf dieses niveau herunter zu ziehen, das diejenigen, die sich wirklich für die DIMB, für den sport, und für die zukunft interessieren, abschreckt. 

mich würde z.b. viel mehr interessieren, wenn die IG so viele erfolge gefeiert hat, wie man es schafft dieses beispiel auf andere IGs zu übertragen. wie man es schafft hier die anderen lernen zu lassen, was gut lief und was weniger gut lief. wie man natürlich im gleichen atemzug auch abgibt und einander hilft. wer hier warum der beste ist ist mir völlig egal. 

..m..


----------



## arkonis (24. Juli 2007)

naja, irgendwie kommen die Befürworter einer Mitgliedschaft des Wanderclubs nicht wirklich weit.
Kein einziges Argument das Hand und Fuss hat ! 
Außerdem finde ich das sich die Situation des Vereines nicht verbessert hat, im Gegenteil ! Mehr braucht es zu diesen ständigen Geschaukel hier nicht zu sagen.
Also wer von den Befüfortern ist in der lage die Argumente mal so aufzubauen und niederzuschreiben das es sich lohnt darüber zu lesen (Vorbild könnte das Post vom Präsi sein), kommen doch auch gerade aus dieser Ecke die Foderung nach Transparenz und mehr Initiative.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (24. Juli 2007)

jetzt mal im ernst: 
Bist du blöd?
es geht darum (u.a.) das der SGV nicht aufgenommen wurde und nicht ob oder warum das befürwortet wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (24. Juli 2007)

und das dann wenn geht in einem eigenen fred, damit wir hier mal über zukünftige aktivitäten reden können, und dieses aufgeheizte und vielfach instrumentalisierte thema nicht wieder alles niederbügelt...
..m..


----------



## MATTESM (24. Juli 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> jetzt mal im ernst:
> Bist du blöd?
> es geht darum (u.a.) das der SGV nicht aufgenommen wurde und nicht ob oder warum das befürwortet wird!



o.k. ich gebe auf. mit euch kann man einfach nicht konstruktiv diskutieren. 

was interessierts? die zukunft ist neu und unbefleckt. warum immer noch auf der alten kamelle herumtrampeln und das auch noch in diesem stil?

..m..


----------



## arkonis (24. Juli 2007)

MATTESM schrieb:


> und das dann wenn geht in einem eigenen fred, damit wir hier mal über zukünftige aktivitäten reden können, und dieses aufgeheizte und vielfach instrumentalisierte thema nicht wieder alles niederbügelt...
> ..m..


 
das wird aber auch ein zukünftiges Thema werden, es soll auch nur mal die Argumente zusammenfassen werden, ganz neutral. Die ganze Diskussion hier führt doch zu nichts.
Wenn sich diejenigen nicht dazu in der lage sind, wäre das auch schon eine Bestätigung, dass diese nicht in der lage sind über solche Dinge zu entscheiden.


@4XRacerPB
wie blöd bist du eigendlich?, bei deinem post der Sinnlos ist wie dein Grossmaul.


----------



## zastafari (24. Juli 2007)

...in Zukunft sollte sich die DIMB vor oberflächlichen, wahnwitzigen Ideen wie SGV-Aufnahme oder Gegenverband zum BDR hüten und sich auf ihre ureigenen Aufgaben konzentrieren.

...gerade die Aufnahme des SGV wäre ein Boomerang geworden, der die DIMB locker wieder in ihre Steinzeit hätte bringen können. Glaubt doch nicht, das dort nur taktisch verblödete, blätterzählende Wanderapostel organisiert sind...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (24. Juli 2007)

@mattes 
sag ich doch !
jetzt wo es geschehen bleibt es auch egal


----------



## Silent (24. Juli 2007)

MATTESM schrieb:


> mich würde z.b. viel mehr interessieren, wenn die IG so viele erfolge gefeiert hat, wie man es schafft dieses beispiel auf andere IGs zu übertragen. wie man es schafft hier die anderen lernen zu lassen, was gut lief und was weniger gut lief. wie man natürlich im gleichen atemzug auch abgibt und einander hilft. wer hier warum der beste ist ist mir völlig egal.
> 
> ..m..


Das wurde ja gemacht.
Daher war ich ja auch bei den Aktiventreffen gewesen.

Die Sauerländer können es sicher bestätigen das ich ihnen an dem Wochenende wo ich bei ihnen war (vor der Gründung der IG) dargelegt habe was man als IG bewirken kann und wie man die Biker erreicht.
Gleiches gilt für die Pfalz.

Man kann nicht mehr machen wie zu erklären was es ausmacht das so viele Teilnehmer an den Aktivitäten in Rhein/Ruhr dabei sind. Man kann nicht mehr machen wie z.B. auch bei Veranstaltungen in Bärnfels wo ich mehrfach gesagt habe welchen Weg die IG´en gehen sollten um Erfolg zu haben, oder auch in der Pfalz als ich das ganze Konzept einer IG auch als Präsentation vorgeführt habe.
Wenn man dann von einem Vorstandsmitglied gesagt bekommt das man mal langsamer machen sollte im Ruhrgebiet weil sich andere IG´en durch die Arbeit an die Wand gedrückt fühlen, dann weiß ich auch nicht.
Man redet seit Jahren darüber das etwas passieren muss, wenn dann aber was passiert und gemacht wird, ist es auch nicht richtig.
Ich habe nie verlangt das andere IG´en den gleich hohen Aufwand betreiben sollen wie bei uns. Nur kann es ja auch nicht sein das man jedes Jahr nach Bärnfels fahren soll und auf der Tagesordnung steht wieder der Punkt was man besser machen müsste um die IG´en nach vorne zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (24. Juli 2007)

MATTESM schrieb:


> mich würde z.b. viel mehr interessieren, wenn die IG so viele erfolge gefeiert hat, wie man es schafft dieses beispiel auf andere IGs zu übertragen. wie man es schafft hier die anderen lernen zu lassen, was gut lief und was weniger gut lief. wie man natürlich im gleichen atemzug auch abgibt und einander hilft. wer hier warum der beste ist ist mir völlig egal.
> 
> ..m..



Soweit ich weiß hat Silent doch bei 2 Ig s die Gründung begleitet.



arkonis schrieb:


> naja, irgendwie kommen die Befürworter einer Mitgliedschaft des Wanderclubs nicht wirklich weit.
> Kein einziges Argument das Hand und Fuss hat !
> Außerdem finde ich das sich die Situation des Vereines nicht verbessert hat, im Gegenteil ! Mehr braucht es zu diesen ständigen Geschaukel hier nicht zu sagen.
> Also wer von den Befüfortern ist in der lage die Argumente mal so aufzubauen und niederzuschreiben das es sich lohnt darüber zu lesen (Vorbild könnte das Post vom Präsi sein), kommen doch auch gerade aus dieser Ecke die Foderung nach Transparenz und mehr Initiative.



 Ich für meinen Teil hab hinreichend Argumnete angeführt.Wenn s sich für Dich nicht lohnt die zu lesen oder Du die Argumentation nicht teilst,kann ich auch nichts machen.


----------



## Tilman (24. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Es werden auch alle Referenten von der MV gewählt ?



Ja (erweiterter Vorstand), aber nicht auf dieser MV, sondern auf der JHV etwa im Frühjahr 2010, soweit sie nicht vorher zurück-* oder sonstwie vereinsrechtskonform getreten sind oder wurden.

*) z.B. Marketingreferent, wie wir nun wissen


----------



## M::::: (24. Juli 2007)

Besten Dank !


----------



## Ümmel (24. Juli 2007)

Ohne Silent gäbe es keine IG-Sauerland ! Habe mit im sehr lange Telefonate geführt bis ich den Entschluss gefasst habe eine IG zu gründen.


----------



## Ümmel (24. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal bitte wo. auf so eine Erklärung seitens der Sauerländer warte ich schon seit Beginn des Themas mit der Abstimmung. Das ist nämlich leider wieder typisch IG Sauerland: Sich über zu wenig Informationen beschweren, aber selbst bloß keine Fakten raus lassen und alle sollen drauf vertrauen, daß sie das richtige tun. Wenn man dazu nicht bereit ist, kommt dann die Erpresserschiene. So stell ich mir Zusammenarbeit und Vertretung der DIMB-Ziele auf lokaler Ebene vor.
> 
> Ganz toll, ich bin begeistert.


----------



## schlappmacher (25. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> [..]
> Während ihr in der IG München mit SchniPoSa beschäftigt gewesen seid, haben wir hier vernünftige Basisarbeit geleistet die sich im Erfolg der IG Rhein/Ruhr wiederspiegelte. Nicht zu vergessen der Anstieg von EINZELmitgliedern in unserer Region dadurch.[..]



So, nun langt's!

Ich habe mich bisher zurückgehalten; auch wenn es mir schwer gefallen ist.

* Dass Du im Namen einer DIMB-IG eine andere versuchsweise madig machst, ist einfach eine ganz grosse Leistung; Herr Silent! 

In der gegenwärtigen Lage ist dies einfach unglaublich stümperhaft.* 

Ich werde mich nicht für die DIMB IG München rechtfertigen.

* Deine Aussage ist für mich ein nachhaltiger Beweis, dass Deine Bemühungen für einen DIMB-Neuanfang alles andere als gewissenhaft oder ehrlich sind. 

In Deiner selbsternannten Herrlichkeit kommt das Denken in größeren Zusammenhängen im Sinne eines bundesweiten Verbandes offensichtlich einfach nicht vor.

Weitere Kommentare verbietet mir meine Erziehung und die Forums-Regeln. * 

Kopfschüttelnd,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## contreras (25. Juli 2007)

CubeGhostRider schrieb:


> Kleiner Exkurs in die "Staatsbürgerkunde":
> Das ist das Herzstück der Demokratie (von griech. demos = Volk und kranein = herrschen): man tritt sein eigenes Herrschaftsrecht per Wahl an Volksvertreter ab, die im eigenen Namen Entscheidungen fällen. Das ist in jedem Verein das Gleiche wie in der Regierungsarbeit der Länder und des Bundes. Oder hältst du es für sinnvoller, zu jeder Entscheidung eine Volksabstimmung durchzuführen? Das demokratische Prinzip ist nunmal, dass man den "oberen" (auch eines Vereines) die Entscheidungsbefugnisse überträgt, und wenn man damit im Nachhinein nicht zufrieden ist, kann man ja bei der nächsten Wahl seine Stimme wieder anders vergeben.



Totaler Unsinn! Was Du als "Herzstück der Demokratie" und "das demokratische Prinzip" bezeichnest, umschreibt Eigenarten der *repräsentativen* Demokratie. Von Basisdemokratie oder zumindest den Vorteilen der Implementierung partizipatorischer Elemente in eine repräsentative Demokratie hast Du vermutlich noch nie gehört. Frag mal unsere Schweizer Kolleginnen und Kollegen hier im Forum.

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema: Welchen Weg geht die DIMB? Hoffentlich nicht den zur "Entwicklung der Marke DIMB", wie es vom mittlerweile zurückgetretenen Marketingreferenten in Posting #260 geschrieben wurde.

Entscheidend ist doch die Arbeit in den IGen. Konzentriert Euch auf die Arbeit vor Ort/ in der Region und lasst dann so etwas wie eine bundesweite DIMB wachsen. Bislang lief es doch anders herum, bzw. lief eben nicht. Die DIMB gibt es schon seit Jahren, die IGen sind vor vergleichsweise kurzer Zeit entstanden. Aus der Arbeit vor Ort/ in den Regionen werden sich Fragestellungen entwickeln, die für eine übergeordnete Ebene relevant sind.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. Juli 2007)

Politik ist Bullshit.


----------



## GeDe (26. Juli 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach zerstört sich die DIMB mit diesem öffentlichen Beitrag selbst. Von Professionalität kann hier keine Rede mehr sein und letztendlich bin ich froh, daß ich bis dato noch keine Mitgliedschaft unterzeichnet hab. So geht es bestimmt den meisten hier, die zufällig über diesen Beitrag stolpern.
> 
> Servus
> Oli


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Auch ich habe meinen vorgesehenen Beitritt " auf Eis gelegt ". Einige Leute scheinen mir durch Profilneurose, Egoismus und mangelnde Kooperationsbereitschaft fehl am Platz. 
GeDe


----------



## tvaellen (26. Juli 2007)

Die Frage der Woche lautet: Was ist schwerer zu ertragen ?  
a) die Vorgänge rund ums Doping bei der Tour de France 
b) das Verhalten der DIMB Vorstände / erweiterten Vorstände / Referenten / IG Fürsten im vorliegenden Thread

ich schwanke noch, aber ich tendiere doch zur Antwort b)

Wenn sich das nicht rasch ändert, bin ich die längste Zeit DIMB Mitglied gewesen, auch wenn es mir ums Racing Team leid täte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeGhostRider (26. Juli 2007)

contreras schrieb:


> Totaler Unsinn! Was Du als "Herzstück der Demokratie" und "das demokratische Prinzip" bezeichnest, umschreibt Eigenarten der *repräsentativen* Demokratie. Von Basisdemokratie oder zumindest den Vorteilen der Implementierung partizipatorischer Elemente in eine repräsentative Demokratie hast Du vermutlich noch nie gehört. Frag mal unsere Schweizer Kolleginnen und Kollegen hier im Forum.


Off topic:
Ist ja schon gut, du hast ja recht - ich wollte doch nur 4XRacerPB auf einem für ihn verständlichen Niveau erst mal die Grundlagen dessen vermitteln, was Demokratie in unserem Alltag gemeinhin ausmacht. Und dass Basisdemokratie oder die Einbindung der direkten Teilnahme des "Volkes" an Entscheidungsprozessen (um mal bei einem für alle verständlichen Deutsch zu bleiben) in diesem Laden nicht zum Erfolg führen dürfte wird ja schon an diesem Thread deutlich...  

On topic: Im Übrigen kann ich dir aber nicht zustimmen. Gerade jetzt ist es wichtig, dass sich die DIMB "von oben her" reformiert, um den IGen den Status erst zu ermöglichen, der ihnen gebührt (dabei meine ich NICHT unbedingt die Entwicklung hin zur "Marke DIMB"). Dabei finde ich den bereits angesprochenen Ansatz des voneinander Lernens im Rahmen einer Betreuung (nicht Steuerung) von oben sehr vielversprechend. Aber dieser Betreuung und Koordination von oben bedarf es ohne Zweifel, sonst wurschtelt jede IG ja doch wieder so vor sich hin.
Außerdem wäre es jetzt langsam mal an der Zeit, ein Zeichen für den Fortschritt in diesem Reformprozess zu setzen, um einer größeren "Austritts- bzw. Nichteintrittswelle" entgegenzuwirken (siehe letzte Beiträge). Ich hoffe also, dass die Entscheidung des Amtsgerichtes bald ensteht und der Notvorstand in Aktion tritt!


----------



## Silent (26. Juli 2007)

CubeGhostRider schrieb:


> Ich hoffe also, dass die Entscheidung des Amtsgerichtes bald ensteht und der Notvorstand in Aktion tritt!


Ist bereits geschehen, siehe erste Nachricht auf DIMB.de


----------



## Coffee (26. Juli 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Ist bereits geschehen, siehe erste Nachricht auf DIMB.de



toll, mal sehen ob jetzt meine sofortige Kündigung ankommt.

coffee


----------



## dubbel (26. Juli 2007)

an wen schickst du denn jetzt die kündigung? 
auf welchem weg?


----------



## Tilman (26. Juli 2007)

GeDe schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Auch ich habe meinen vorgesehenen Beitritt " auf Eis gelegt ". Einige Leute scheinen mir durch Profilneurose, Egoismus und mangelnde Kooperationsbereitschaft fehl am Platz.
> GeDe





tvaellen schrieb:


> Die Frage der Woche lautet: Was ist schwerer zu ertragen ?  (....)
> b) das Verhalten der DIMB Vorstände / erweiterten Vorstände / Referenten / IG Fürsten im vorliegenden Thread
> 
> ich schwanke noch, aber ich tendiere doch zur Antwort b)



Namen? Warum? 

Kritik ist OK, Rundschläge gegen einige ungenannte Leute sind Mist!

In Sachen Referenten (Mitglieder des Erw. Vorstand) bin ich befangen, aber ich kenne zumindest IG-Fürsten, die sich hier im Forum beteiligen und vor Ort nach wie vor ihren Job für die Biker machen. Da sollte man nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## wildsnoopy (26. Juli 2007)

> Zitat:
> Zitat Thomas K.
> Hast Du Dich eigentlich schon endlich für ne Therapie angemeldet, Juchhu? Wird langsam Zeit. So ne Profilneurose kann auch chronisch werden...
> 
> ...




Auch im Intern Forum geht die Hetze weiter, dies ist doch absolut lächerlich
Aber ihr könnt Euch jetzt ein eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juli 2007)

@wildsnoopy: Wenn du schon hier über die Vorgänge im internen Forum berichten willst, dann tu das wenigstens sachlich und nimm alle dazugehörigen Beiträge und nicht nur den einen. So verzerrst du das Bild, was ich aber mal als beabsichtigt interpretiere.


----------



## juchhu (26. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @wildsnoopy: Wenn du schon hier über die Vorgänge im internen Forum berichten willst, dann tu das wenigstens sachlich und nimm alle dazugehörigen Beiträge und nicht nur den einen. So verzerrst du das Bild, was ich aber mal als beabsichtigt interpretiere.


 
Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.


----------



## Cheetah (26. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @wildsnoopy: Wenn du schon hier über die Vorgänge im internen Forum berichten willst, dann tu das wenigstens sachlich und nimm alle dazugehörigen Beiträge und nicht nur den einen. So verzerrst du das Bild, was ich aber mal als beabsichtigt interpretiere.


Kann sein*. Nur, sollte nicht jeder Beitrag für sich betrachtet auf einem gewissen Niveau bleiben?

(*) Es ist natürlich schöner wenn man sich ein Bild vom Ganzen machen kann, für mich als Nicht-Interner ist das nun mal nicht möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildsnoopy (26. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @wildsnoopy: Wenn du schon hier über die Vorgänge im internen Forum berichten willst, dann tu das wenigstens sachlich und nimm alle dazugehörigen Beiträge und nicht nur den einen. So verzerrst du das Bild, was ich aber mal als beabsichtigt interpretiere.



Denke das das so reicht!!!!
Ist ja wohl lächerlich das man so die schmutzige Wäsche waschen will. Und jetzt Juchhu als A...vom Dienst dargestellt wird. Klar er ist anders, aber positiv anders. Denke das der alter Vorstand noch viele Leichen im Keller hat,und diese jetzt angst haben das Inspektor Juchhu Columbo diese aufdeckt. Sonst würde nicht so ein verhalten kommen.

Wenn Du möchtest stelle ich alles auch noch auf die IG Sauerland Seite. Ist doch supie Werbung oder????

Habe mich extra immer nur im Hintergrund gehalten weil ich alles so lächerlich gefunden habe. Nun meldet sich auch der Sauerländer Kettenhund. Zudem habe ich auch mit einer Antwort von Dir gerechnet. Hatte das wohl im Urin...


----------



## Tilman (26. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.



Genau, wenn man den Anker absägt und ihn nicht hat, wenn man ihn doch mal braucht. 

Aber Kinderbilder sagen eben mehr Wahrheit, als einem Martin lieb ist.


----------



## Ümmel (26. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Genau, wenn man den Anker absägt und ihn nicht hat, wenn man ihn doch mal braucht.
> 
> Aber Kinderbilder sagen eben mehr Wahrheit, als einem Martin lieb ist.


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2007)

Ümmel schrieb:


>



so schwer ?

sägt man das teil ab, is es weg. zieht man ihn ein, kann man fahrn und bei gelegenheit auch mal wieder ankern


----------



## Ümmel (26. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so schwer ?
> 
> sägt man das teil ab, is es weg. zieht man ihn ein, kann man fahrn und bei gelegenheit auch mal wieder ankern



Bei einem Verein sollte man aber darauf achten das er immer in Fahrt bleibt und nicht an einer Stelle stehen bleibt. Und wenn man nur leicht weiterschippert. Dafür braucht man keinen Anker !


----------



## wildsnoopy (26. Juli 2007)

ümmel schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem Verein sollte man aber darauf achten das er immer in Fahrt bleibt und nicht an einer Stelle stehen bleibt. Und wenn man nur leicht weiterschippert. Dafür braucht man keinen Anker !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (26. Juli 2007)

Ümmel schrieb:


> Bei einem Verein sollte man aber darauf achten das er immer in Fahrt bleibt und nicht an einer Stelle stehen bleibt. Und wenn man nur leicht weiterschippert. Dafür braucht man keinen Anker !



Als Segler (gilt auch für Motorspoote) habe ich nicht die Phantasie, Schiffe aus Situationen "wegzudenken", in denen man dann doch einen Anker braucht.


----------



## Ümmel (26. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Als Segler (gilt auch für Motorspoote) habe ich nicht die Phantasie, Schiffe aus Situationen "wegzudenken", in denen man dann doch einen Anker braucht.



Was sind den bitte Motorspoote


----------



## Tilman (26. Juli 2007)

Ümmel schrieb:


> Was sind den bitte Motorspoote



_Motorboote_, wenn wir jetzt anfangen sollten, Schreibfehler zu verbraten, weil einem in der Sache nix mehr einfällt......


----------



## Ümmel (26. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> _Motorboote_, wenn wir jetzt anfangen sollten, Schreibfehler zu verbraten, weil einem in der Sache nix mehr einfällt......








Quelle: http://www.bulo.de/


----------



## M::::: (26. Juli 2007)

Ging s im Internen immer so eloquent zu ?
Was soll denn jetzt der Kram ?
Ist Thomas nicht zurück getreten und Juchu auch ? Ist dann nicht langsam mal gut ?


----------



## Becky (26. Juli 2007)

Ümmel schrieb:


> Quelle: http://www.bulo.de/



Hallo Tilman,

für Dich zur Info: es ist die mittlere und nicht die obere Führungsetage gemeint.
Klartext mittlere Führungsetage = Marketingmuckel.


----------



## M::::: (26. Juli 2007)

@Ümmel

Ich schätz mal Dein Bild ist mttlerweile ganz nah an der Realität


----------



## X-Präsi (26. Juli 2007)

wildsnoopy schrieb:


> Denke das das so reicht!!!!
> Denke das der alter Vorstand noch viele Leichen im Keller hat,und diese jetzt angst haben das Inspektor Juchhu Columbo diese aufdeckt. Sonst würde nicht so ein verhalten kommen.


Warum ich im *INTERNEN Forum *sowas schreibe: 
weil ich das, was Juchhu aus welchen Gründen auch immer, getan hat, zutiefst verabscheue. Dafür, dass er mit seinem Verhalten mit einem Handstreich 7 Jahre positiver DIMB-Arbeit vieler Leute in nur 3 Monaten mit seiner Herangehensweise, Kommunikations- bis hin zu Mobbingformen zunichte gemacht hat. 

Und bevor Ihr (Wildsnoopy, Ümmel, Silent, Juchhu) jetzt wieder behauptet, es sei ja nix in der Zeit gelaufen,  hier noch mal die Fakten der letzten 4 Jahre (Amtsbeginn des Geschäftsführenden Vorstands) zum mitlesen:

Anstieg der Mitgliederzahlen von 500 auf ca. 3600.
Anstieg der Mitgliedsvereine von 3 auf 30.
Anstieg der Fördermitglieder von 23 auf 101.
Anstieg der zahlenden Sponsoren von 3 auf 9.
Racing Team, Unterstützung der IG-Gründungen, Verhinderung der 3,5 Meter in RLP und Ba-Wü, Aktion Trentino, Aktion Fair on Trails usw. usw.

Ja, die Äußerung im *INTERNEN Forum *war sehr emotional. Aber als Nicht-Mehr-Vorstand brauche ich im *INTERNEN Forum *auch nicht mehr professionelle Zurückhaltung zu üben.  
Könnt jetzt gerne wieder über mich herfallen und den armen armen Juchhu, der doch immer nur Gutes wollte, als den Märtyrer darstellen. Steht Euch frei. Macht es aber nicht wahrer... 

*Und zu den erneuten Behauptungen:*
Wenn ich Leichen im Keller hätte, wäre ich ganz ruhig in meinem Eckchen und würde beten, dass mir keiner auf die Schliche kommt. Ich habe gar nix zu verbergen und es gibt für mich  nur noch zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) Ihr hört auf mit den nicht belegten Unterstellungen oder 
b) oder Ihr legt Eure Beweise auf den Tisch statt ständig zu suggerieren, dass da was sein muss. Wird Euch aber schwerfallen, da ich unsere (meine) Versäumnisse in diesem Thread bereits abschließend offenbart und mich dafür bereits öffentlich vor den Mitgliedern und anderen Lesern entschuldigt habe. 

Daher hiermit ganz klare Ansage an Wildsnoopy, Silent, Ümmel, Juchhu und Nacheiferer: 
entweder Ihr hört auf, *unbelegbare und ehrenrührige Behauptungen *über den zurückgetretenenen Vorstand in der Öffentlichkeit aufzustellen, oder Ihr bekommt eine Anzeige wegen übler Nachrede und Verleumdung. 
So langsam reichts. Erspart mir die Arbeit und Euch den Ärger. 

*Es ist unter aller S**, in welcher Art Ihr versucht, permanent die Leute zu diskreditieren, die die DIMB (mit einem fleissigen TEam) 2004 in unzähligen Stunden ehrenamtlicher Arbeit aus dem Sumpf geholt und seither nachgewiesener Maßen voran gebracht haben.*
Wir haben nie erwartet, dafür einen Orden zu kriegen, aber schon gar nicht, uns dafür irgendwann in der Form in der Öffentlichkeit behandeln lassen zu müssen. Pfui!


----------



## X-Präsi (26. Juli 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Kann sein*. Nur, sollte nicht jeder Beitrag für sich betrachtet auf einem gewissen Niveau bleiben?



Da hast Du Recht - bis vor 3 Monaten gab es solche Postings auch nicht. Die Kommunikation war in der Sache schon mal hart diskutiert aber dennoch fair und vertrauensvoll. 
Aber das passiert, wenn ständig Leute angepi*** und mit falschen Behauptungen und Intrigen bombardiert werden.


----------



## M::::: (26. Juli 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Ja, die Äußerung im *INTERNEN Forum *war sehr emotional. Aber als Nicht-Mehr-Vorstand brauche ich im *INTERNEN Forum *auch nicht mehr professionelle Zurückhaltung zu üben.



Wieso hängen eigentlich alle EX- Würdenträger immer noch im internen rum ?



Präsi schrieb:


> Könnt jetzt gerne wieder über mich herfallen und den armen armen Juchhu, der doch immer nur Gutes wollte, als den Märtyrer darstellen.



Märtyrer sind per Definition immer noch tot. 





Präsi schrieb:


> Daher hiermit ganz klare Ansage an Wildsnoopy, Silent, Ümmel, Juchhu und Nacheiferer:
> entweder Ihr hört auf, *unbelegbare und ehrenrührige Behauptungen *über den zurückgetretenenen Vorstand in der Öffentlichkeit aufzustellen, oder Ihr bekommt eine Anzeige wegen übler Nachrede und Verleumdung.
> So langsam reichts. Erspart mir die Arbeit und Euch den Ärger.



Na dann geht s ja jetzt los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild Ritter (26. Juli 2007)

War ja klar daß wieder ein Seitenhieb kommt.

Mensch lassts doch endlich mal gut sein. Dieses ganze Hick Hack um was weiß ich. Lasst den Ex Vorstand mal in Ruhe und hört endlich mit den evtl. (Un)Wahrheiten auf! 

Und die öffentlichen eventuellen oder auch ernst gemeinten Austrittsmitteilungen machens auch nicht besser. 
Wartet doch erstmal ab wie sich das alles entwickelt. Von heut auf morgen gehts natürlich nicht, aber das wisst ihr warscheinlich eh.

Bei manchen frag ich mich echt:


----------



## qbus (27. Juli 2007)

Mal abgesehen vom Niveau dieser sogenannten Diskussion:

Ex-Amtsinhaber der DIMB "tummeln" sich weiterhin im internen Forum,
im Wiki und benutzen weiterhin Mailadressen "@dimb.de" ...ist das normal?

Wollten nicht alle einen Schnitt machen?


----------



## arkonis (27. Juli 2007)

auf jeden fall kommt aus der Ecke derer die ständig irgend einen Müll aus der Schublade holen und es auf dem Tisch legen nur dummes Zeug. 
Die Befürworter des Wanderclubs konnten ihre Argumente nicht einmal zusammentragen, wie arm. Denn nur das wäre fair, aber ich denke die haben einfach zu schlechte Argumente.


----------



## LG-BIKER (27. Juli 2007)

Was die angeblichen DIMB-Aktivposten mit Insiderwissen hier abliefern ist schlichtweg gesagt ein Armenhaus und im höchsten Maße den DIMB´lern, den bisherigen Sponsoren und IG´s  insgesamt gegenüber absolut verantwortungslos.

Ich hoffe doch stark, dass ein Herr Kleinjohann nach solchen Statements, auch wenn sie im internen Forum liegen, keine Ausbilderfunktion seitens der DIMB wahrnehmen darf!!! Im übrigen habe ich mir erlaubt, das Präsidium des BDR auf dieses Forum aufmerksam zu machen. 

Die nächste Hauptversammlung der DIMB sollte sich eindringlich mit der Auflösung der DIMB beschäftigen. Wenn ich es richtig in der Satzung gelesen habe, dürfte sich der BDR auf eine kleine Summe aus der Kasse der DIMB freuen, sofern noch Gelder vorhanden sind. Die dann wirklich letzte gute Tat der DIMB, die sich der EX-Vorstand noch auf seine von Herrn Kleinjohann aufgeführte Liste setzen darf


----------



## arkonis (27. Juli 2007)

mach hier nicht den grossen, LG-Biker. Ich denke das der BDR im Moment auch bessere Dinge zu tun hat als sich dieses Thema anzulesen und mitzudiskutieren.

Das interne post zum Juchhu fand ich gar nicht so schlimm, schlimmer sind die welche meinen irgendwas zu wissen und es hier auf dem Tisch legen.
Diese Seite hat schon auf der ersten Seite des Thema damit angefangen und hört nicht auf, vermutlich weil die jetzt sehen wo der Vorstand gegangen die selbst nicht wissen was zu machen ist.
Also wenn schon ein Rücktritt gefodert wurde dann sollte das auch gut begründet werden und dann sollten die auch mehr als einen Juchhu, ein paar Beinpinkler und ein blasses Konzept anbieten.


----------



## tvaellen (27. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Namen? Warum?
> Kritik ist OK, Rundschläge gegen einige ungenannte Leute sind Mist!



Du hast recht. 
Ich habe mich deswegen auch schon bei einer Person, die ich unabsichtlich mit getroffen habe und die für das Schlammassel überhaupt nichts kann, via pm entschuldigt. 

Andererseits mag ich im Moment nicht zugunsten einer "Fraktion" Partei ergreifen, weil die Fronten für mich als Non-Insider völlig unübersichtlich sind. Dann ist es besser, alle zu kritisieren, als einzelne sich herauszupicken und mit der Kritik an ihnen unabsichtlich Wasser auf die Mühlen solcher Personen zu leiten, die selbst mehr als genug Dreck am Stecken haben.

So wie im Moment kann es jedenfalls nicht weiter gehen. Wenn selbst jemand wie coffee die Nase voll hat, sollte das vielleicht ein bisschen nachdenklich stimmen. Aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich die verschiedenen Fraktionen in ihren Schützengräben eingegraben haben, um aufeinander zu schießen (siehe die Postings oben von wildsnoopy und präsi) und alles rings herum nicht mehr wahrnehmen.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. Juli 2007)

Ihr nehmt Euch alle viel zu wichtig...


----------



## wildsnoopy (27. Juli 2007)

LG-BIKER schrieb:


> Die nächste Hauptversammlung der DIMB sollte sich eindringlich mit der Auflösung der DIMB beschäftigen.



... denke das das Bullshit ist  mit der Auflösung.
Man sollte erstmal einen neuen Vorstand abwarten und dann dem die Chance geben die DIMB neu aufzubauen in allen Strukturen von A bis Z. Wichtig ist das es keine " One Man Show" wird und alle (auch die IG´s) bei dem Neuanfang mitwirken, so das alles vernünftig  Besprochen wird.

Wichtig ist " Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark!!"


----------



## Optimizer (27. Juli 2007)

Der Thread hier heißt: "Welchen Weg geht die Dimb?!".
Ich bin die ganze Zeit in diesem Thread lesend unterwegs und versuche mir eine Meinung zu bilden. Leider fehlen mir wohl zuviel Hintergründe, doch bleibt bei mir leider eine Meinung hängen. Die Art und Weise wie sich hier Leute darstellen, wird mich auf jedenfall dazu bringen, mir die künftigen Tätigkeiten der DIMB von aussen anzuschauen. Wie gesagt, ich kann mir hier keine Meinung bilden oder mich auf eine Seite stellen, aber diesen Kindergarten hier muss ich mir momentan als Mitglied nicht antun. Um auf den Anfang meines Posts zurück zukommen. Für Aussenstehende siehts momentan danach aus, als ginge der Weg der DIMB momentan steil bergab, wozu dieser Thread seinen Teil hinzu gibt.

Optimizer - ein Enttäuschter von der Basis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juli 2007)

wildsnoopy schrieb:


> Man sollte erstmal einen neuen Vorstand abwarten und dann dem die Chance geben die DIMB neu aufzubauen in allen Strukturen von A bis Z. Wichtig ist das es keine " One Man Show" wird und alle (auch die IG´s) bei dem Neuanfang mitwirken, so das alles vernünftig  Besprochen wird.
> 
> Wichtig ist " Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark!!"


Dem stimme ich voll zu.   Daher hoffe ich, daß hier nicht weiterhin alte Streitplätze breit getreten und interne Konflikte ausgetragen werden. Etwas Abkühlung der Gemüter vor der Mitgliederversammlung wäre dringend ratsam, sonst geht das dort genau so unproduktiv-hitzig weiter, wie das hier der Fall ist.

@Optimizer und andere Mitglieder, denen der Durchblick fehlt: Klar ist das hier momentan leider sehr chaotisch und unübersichtlich. MIr ist klar, daß dieser Thread der DIMB schadet, was von einigen Benutzern (ohne jetzt irgend jemanden hier direkt ansprechen zu wollen!) möglicherweise auch gewollt ist. Letztlich hat alles bei internen Meinungsverschiedenheiten und Kommunikationsproblemen angefangen. Das war bei mehreren Themen der Fall. Da diese Themen hier durcheinander und logischerweise unter verschiedenen Sichtweisen teilweise sehr breit ausgetragen werden, kommt ein echter Durchblick nicht zu stande. Das ganze jetzt in eine für alle verständliche Form zu packen, dürfte unmöglich sein, da über die Formulierung dieser Neutralform wahrscheinlich genau so hitzig und lang gestritten würde, wie das hier der Fall ist.


Jetzt wird bestimmt gleich wieder nach der Öffnung des internen Forum gerufen. Hierzu kurz:

- Ich habe keine Probleme damit, wenn jemand meine Beiträge darin lesen möchte. Da steht von mir nichts drin, was mir peinlich sein müßte. Ich denke, da sehen die meisten, die dort Zutritt haben, ähnlich.
- Das interne Forum dient(e) ursprünglich dazu, eine Arbeitsebene zu haben, auf der Sachen diskutiert und ausgearbeitet werden können. Das ist "im kleinen Kreis" logischerweise einfacher, übersichtlicher und schneller möglich, als das hier im offenen Forum (man sieht´s ja hier sehr gut) oder, wie früher, er E-Mail-Verteiler zu machen. Dieses Prozedere ist bei jedem mir bekannten Verein (Vorstandssitzungen, etc.) oder Entscheidungsgremium (Arbeitsgruppen, Parlamente) sehr ähnlich. 
- Das interne Forum dient nicht dazu, etwas vor den Mitgliedern zu verheimlichen. Mit der Öffnung des Forums würde aber die Arbeitsebene wegfallen.

Aufgrund dieser Punkte möchte ich das interne Forum gern weiterhin geschlossen halten.

So, jetzt hoffe ich, daß allmählich wieder Ruhe einkehrt und alle Seiten versuchen, keine Halbwahrheiten und Unterstellungen mehr zu posten, an denen sich weitere Schlammschlachten aufhängen können.
Ich kann jeden verstehen, der beim aktuellen bild der DIMB mehr oder weniger konsequent über seinen Austritt nachdenkt, aber ich möchte doch alle bitten, erst mal bis zur Mitgliederversammlung zu warten und schauen was dabei raus kommt. Für diese wird es mittelfristig einen konkreten Ort und Termin geben. Wir arbeiten daran.


----------



## HelmutK (27. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jetzt wird bestimmt gleich wieder nach der Öffnung des internen Forum gerufen.


 
Jetzt gleich noch nicht, aber in der Tat hatte ich für das WE vor, diesen Ruf erschallen zu lassen


----------



## M::::: (27. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Die Befürworter des Wanderclubs konnten ihre Argumente nicht einmal zusammentragen, wie arm. Denn nur das wäre fair, aber ich denke die haben einfach zu schlechte Argumente.



Ich möchte hier nicht alles für die billigen Plätze 10 mal schreiben.



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich voll zu.   Daher hoffe ich, daß hier nicht weiterhin alte Streitplätze breit getreten und interne Konflikte ausgetragen werden. Etwas Abkühlung der Gemüter vor der Mitgliederversammlung wäre dringend ratsam, sonst geht das dort genau so unproduktiv-hitzig weiter, wie das hier der Fall ist.



Richtig  
Meine Befürchtung ist mittlerweile das die Konflikte der beiden "Fraktionen" schon viel zu persönlich sind.Die eine Seite wird alle Argumente und Ideen der anderen Seite schon aus Prinzip ablehnen.


----------



## hubabuba (27. Juli 2007)

Gebt doch zu, dass das interne DUMB Forum als Kommunikationsplattform zur Organisation des Dopingmittel- und Fremdbluthandels verwendet wird und der ganze DUMB nur eine Tarnorganistation ist.


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2007)

Hatte schon mal angedacht, die Reste der DIMB in meinen kleinen aber feinen Mountainbikeverein zu übernehmen?

Gegenstimmen?





Gruß Delgado


__________________________________________
1. Vorsitzender DIHMB


----------



## M::::: (27. Juli 2007)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Jetzt gleich noch nicht, aber in der Tat hatte ich für das WE vor, diesen Ruf erschallen zu lassen



Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich das Elend noch sehen will.  Da kann man sich ja gleich ne Talkshow auf irgendeinem privaten Unglückssender ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (27. Juli 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Gebt doch zu, dass das interne DUMB Forum als Kommunikationsplattform zur Organisation des Dopingmittel- und Fremdbluthandels verwendet wird und der ganze DUMB nur eine Tarnorganistation ist.




Das würde zumindest manches erklären


----------



## Tilman (27. Juli 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hatte schon mal angedacht, die Reste der DIMB in meinen kleinen aber feinen Mountainbikeverein zu übernehmen?
> 
> Gegenstimmen?



Gegenstimme!

denn Du hast in Deinem Verein nicht Bier und Kaffee für über 3000 Leute. Sollen die etwa verdursten?


----------



## hubabuba (27. Juli 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich das Elend noch sehen will.  Da kann man sich ja gleich ne Talkshow auf irgendeinem privaten Unglückssender ansehen.



Das erinnert mich an die WG-Sitzungen während der Studentenzeit. Thema: Küchendienst und Pinkeln im Stehen.
Allerdings ist das hier ja eine WG (bzw. behütete Wohngruppe) mit mehr als 3000 Bewohnern. Arghhhh


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Gegenstimme!
> 
> denn Du hast in Deinem Verein nicht Bier und Kaffee für über 3000 Leute. Sollen die etwa verdursten?



Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass 3000 überbleiben und den Rest krieg ich schon bedient. 







Bier und Kaffee :kotz: bei mir gibt's Ramazotti und Sekt


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. Juli 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> ...bzw. behütete Wohngruppe) mit mehr als 3000 Bewohnern. Arghhhh


Für mich sieht das eher aus wie eine Psycho-Selbsterfahrungsgruppe - allerdings ohne fachmännische Betreuung...


----------



## hubabuba (27. Juli 2007)

Du, das müssen wir jetzt aber ausdiskutieren. Dieser gehässige Unterton macht mich echt betroffen, Du.

Edit: Wieso ohne Betreuung? Schläft der Psychologe schon wieder mit einem der hübscheren WG-Mitgliedern.


----------



## arkonis (27. Juli 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das eher aus wie eine Psycho-Selbsterfahrungsgruppe - allerdings ohne fachmännische Betreuung...


und ich dachte das wäre im KTWR


----------



## hubabuba (27. Juli 2007)

Dort ist der offenene Vollzug. Hier ist die geschlossene Abteilung.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> und ich dachte das wäre im KTWR


Die KTWR-user sind bei weitem souveräner als hier ...


----------



## arkonis (27. Juli 2007)

souveräner im dissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> souveräner im dissen


Genau das meine ich mit "mangelnder Souveränität"...


----------



## powderJO (27. Juli 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich mit "mangelnder Souveränität"...



wobei es auch deutlich einfacher ist, "souverän" zu agieren bei themen, die nur zum reinen unterhaltungszweck geschaffen wurden. hier geht es aber um ein thema, dass den meisten diskutierenden offensichtlich mehr als nur am herzen liegt. und da reagiert man dann doch auch schneller mal emotionaler  auch wenn man sonst aus holz geschnitzt sein mag. 
im übrigen finde ich nicht, dass es ein zeichen von geistiger größe ist, als aussenstehender mit gezielten nadelsticheln weiter die diskussion anzuheizen  auch wenn es sicherlich dem unterhaltungszweck dient.




			
				Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt hoffe ich, daß allmählich wieder Ruhe einkehrt und alle Seiten versuchen, keine Halbwahrheiten und Unterstellungen mehr zu posten, an denen sich weitere Schlammschlachten aufhängen können.



das ist das einzige, was zählen sollte.


----------



## hubabuba (27. Juli 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... hier geht es aber um ein thema, dass den meisten diskutierenden offensichtlich mehr als nur am herzen liegt. und da reagiert man dann doch auch schneller mal emotionaler ...



Das war bei den WG Sitzungen beim Thema "Pinkeln im Stehen" auch immer so.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. Juli 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> wobei es auch deutlich einfacher ist, "souverän" zu agieren bei themen, die nur zum reinen unterhaltungszweck geschaffen wurden. hier geht es aber um ein thema, dass den meisten diskutierenden offensichtlich mehr als nur am herzen liegt. und da reagiert man dann doch auch schneller mal emotionaler  auch wenn man sonst aus holz geschnitzt sein mag.


Genau anders herum ist es richtig: Gerade bei wichtigen Themen sollte man versuchen, seine eigenen Emotionen im Griff zu haben. 
Ansonsten würde Deine These ja bedeuten: Je wichtiger eine Thema ist, desto weniger rational handelt man.



powderJO schrieb:


> im übrigen finde ich nicht, dass es ein zeichen von geistiger größe ist, als aussenstehender mit gezielten nadelsticheln weiter die diskussion anzuheizen  auch wenn es sicherlich dem unterhaltungszweck dient...


"sticheln ... unterhaltungszweck"...? 

Ihr bewerft Euch auf ca. 25 Seiten und mehr als 500 Beiträgen mit allen möglichen, nicht nachvollziebaren, vollständig irrationalen Vorwürfen - Da ist es nicht erforderlich, glaube ich, als Aussenstehender zu "sticheln". Die "Unterhaltung" liefert ihr doch selber und freiwillig...


----------



## powderJO (27. Juli 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Genau anders herum ist es richtig: Gerade bei wichtigen Themen sollte man versuchen, seine eigenen Emotionen im Griff zu haben. Ansonsten würde Deine These ja bedeuten: Je wichtiger eine Thema ist, desto weniger rational handelt man.



du schreibst ja selbst "sollte". fakt ist aber nun mal, dass themen, die einem persönlich am herzen liegen leidenschaftlicher diskutiert werden. ist doch im job nicht anders als in der freizeit. 



Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> "sticheln ... unterhaltungszweck"...? Ihr bewerft Euch auf ca. 25 Seiten und mehr als 500 Beiträgen mit allen möglichen, nicht nachvollziebaren, vollständig irrationalen Vorwürfen - Da ist es nicht erforderlich, glaube ich, als Aussenstehender zu "sticheln". Die "Unterhaltung" liefert ihr doch selber und freiwillig...



ok. sticheln war übertrieben. aber wenn man als aussenstehender merkt, dass sie stiimmung eh schon mehr oder weniger gerezt ist, kann man ja auch einfach mal die finger von der tastatur lassen und sich so was:



Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das eher aus wie eine Psycho-Selbsterfahrungsgruppe - allerdings ohne fachmännische Betreuung...



halt auch mal nur denken. 

im übrigen bin ich nicht ihr im sinne von dimb-mitglied.


----------



## Backfisch (27. Juli 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> wobei es auch deutlich einfacher ist, "souverän" zu agieren bei themen, die nur zum reinen unterhaltungszweck geschaffen wurden.



So wie Politik, Umweltschutz, etc.


----------



## powderJO (27. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> So wie Politik, Umweltschutz, etc.



 

wann wurde jemals ernsthaft im ktwr über irgendwas diskutiert, was nicht mit einbetonieren und versenken geendet wäre. ist ja nicht schlimm - finde es ja auch lustig da. noch lustiger finde ich aber, dass du versuchst das ktwr zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Henrie (27. Juli 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an die WG-Sitzungen während der Studentenzeit. Thema: Küchendienst und Pinkeln im Stehen.



Genau!


----------



## Backfisch (27. Juli 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> noch lustiger finde ich aber, dass du versuchst das ktwr zu rechtfertigen.



Würde ich nie tun. Das KTWR braucht keine Rechtfertigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (27. Juli 2007)

nix gegen das KTWR!
aber anscheinend scheinen einige leute sich die wartezeit mir Privatfehden versüssen zu wollen...


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> (....) fakt ist aber nun mal, dass themen, die einem persönlich am herzen liegen leidenschaftlicher diskutiert werden. ist doch im job nicht anders als in der freizeit. .



Wenn ich im Job, den ich mit Leidenschaft mache, emotional entscheiden würde, bekäme ich letztendlich immer vor Gericht eins auf die Finger.


----------



## ralf (28. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Job, den ich mit Leidenschaft mache, emotional entscheiden würde, käme ich letztendlich immer vor Gericht eins auf die Finger.



Bist Du Personaler?


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Bist Du Personaler?



"Personaler!, was ist denn das?  

Ich leite eine der Behörden, von denen wir als DIMB erwarten, daß sie nicht emotional, sondern sachkundig und rational entscheiden.Täten sie das immer, kämen z. B. keine hirnrissigen Wegebreitenregelungen wie im 7G dabei `raus.


----------



## wildsnoopy (28. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> "Personaler!, was ist denn das?
> 
> Ich leite eine der Behörden, von denen wir als DIMB erwarten, daß sie nicht emotional, sondern sachkundig und rational entscheiden.Täten sie das immer, kämen z. B. keine hirnrissigen Wegebreitenregelungen wie im 7G dabei `raus.



Beamter??  Jetzt ist mir vieles klar geworden


----------



## ]:-> (30. Juli 2007)

> Beamter?? Jetzt ist mir vieles klar geworden


was geht denn hier ab ???

p.s. ich werde mein trikot weiterhin tragen, da das was draufsteht einfach meiner meinung entspricht, wäre schön, wenn es bald auch wieder einen regulären verband gleichgesinnter dazu gibt...denn darum geht es doch am ende...eine leidenschaft: biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (30. Juli 2007)

wildsnoopy schrieb:


> Beamter??



Bin kein Beamter, schon wieder daneben! 



> Jetzt ist mir vieles klar geworden



....was da wäre?


----------



## onkel (6. August 2007)

Ich habe nach dem für mich immer noch nebulösen Newsletter, in dem irgendjemand zurücktrat, weil "gewisse Personen" (oder wie hieß es gleich) irgendeine andere Richtung einschlagen wollten, mich begierig auf diesen Beitrag hier gestürzt, weil ich auf Informationen gehofft habe.

So ganz verstanden habe ich es imemrnoch nicht. Es gab wohl zweierlei Meinungen über die Bildung irgendwelcher Dachverbände, als Konkurrenz zum BDR oder auch nicht. Klingt so, als könnte ma dies durch einfache Abstimmung klären. Oder nicht? Und wenn eigentlich der kompltte Vorstand das nicht mitmachen kann (wie kann das eigentlich sein?), dann muss er eben zurücktreten. 

Im Wesentlichen ging es aber darum, sich gegenseitig zu beschuldigen, sich selbst darstellen und/oder persönlich bereichern zu wollen. 

Dazwischen quaken allerlei Leute, die scheinbar genausowenig wissen wie ich und einige Leute versuchen verzweifelt herauszufinden, welche Probleme es gibt. 

Zweierlei: 1. bedürfte es mal einer unvoreingenommenen (oder wenigstens vollständigen) Information, wenn man so etwas öffentlich ausbreiten möchte.

2. macht Ihr gerade alles kaputt, was ihr vorher (zusammen) aufgebaut habt.

Werbung für die gute Sache ist das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Heinerich (6. August 2007)

onkel schrieb:


> Dazwischen quaken allerlei Leute, die scheinbar genausowenig wissen wie ich und einige Leute versuchen verzweifelt herauszufinden, welche Probleme es gibt.
> 
> Zweierlei: 1. bedürfte es mal einer unvoreingenommenen (oder wenigstens vollständigen) Information, wenn man so etwas öffentlich ausbreiten möchte.
> 
> ...



Ja, da ist einiges dran!

Da schaue ich mal nach gaaaanz langer Zeit mal wieder ins Forum und dann sehe ich (u.a. zur DIMB) solche einen Thread! Das, was sich bei mir abspielt ist Verwirrung, Ärger und Trauer. Letzteres, weil ich ja nun auch einige Zeit in der DIMB was bewegt habe und wenn ich die Entwicklung sehe, die das Racing Team genommen hat (ab und an gucke ich mal), dann kann ich mich auch richtig freuen. 
Ich möchte hier mal eines loswerden, bevor ich mir einfach mal erlaube, was zur "Neuen DIMB" zu schreiben.
Einige, die mich kennen, wissen, dass ich bis zu meinem Rückzug aus der aktiven Arbeit als Merketingreferent, meine Auseinandersetzungen und Differenzen mit Vorstandsmitgliedern hatte. In der akuten Situation entfällt einem dabei oft die eigene Beteiligung; die zumindest ich im Nachhinein auch sehen kann. Ich weiß aber auch, dass das, was von der DIMB in den letzten Jahren aufgebaut worden ist, nur möglich war, weil alle Vorstandsmitglieder letztlich einen gemeinsamen Kompromiss gefunden haben. Was ich bedaure ist, dass der zurückgetretene Vorstand hier nur noch unter dem Gesichtspunkt "Blockierer" und z.T. "Eigeninteressler" gesehen werden. Ich empfinde das als schlechten Stil. Und eigentlich schreibe ich das hier nur, um -gerade wg. meiner Differenzen mit Norman und Thomas- den bisherigen Leistungen ein wenig Gehör zu verschaffen. Ich bin sicher absolut unverdächtig ein "Anhänger" dieses Teil des Vorstandes zu sein. Bitte bleibt bei allen Differenzen fair! Es könnte hier gar nicht über die jetzt wohl 2. "Erneuerungsphase" disputiert werden, wenn nicht gerade die beiden hauptsächlich Kritisierten vor einigen Jahren (mit gaaaaanz wenigen Mitstreitern), das Boot DIMB "auf Kurs" gebracht hätten. Wer die Zeit nicht mitgemacht hat, sollte mit Kritik ein wenig zurückhaltend sein.

Den Beitrag "Quo Vadis" hab ich gelesen! Nett, einiges gefällt mir einiges finde ich fragwürdig. Was mir fehlt, was wir damals auch nicht geleistet haben, bzw. leisten konnten, ist die Vorstufe zu einem Handlungs- und Marketingplan. Das Ziel kann sicher nur sein, dass die DIMB durch höhere Mitgliederzahlen "schlagkräftiger" und einflussreicher wird; ein Vorhaben, dass wir auch immer schon hatten. Quo Vadis ließt sich nett, ich will das Konzept nicht runtermachen. Allerdings frage ich mich, wer das *kontinuierlich* und vor allem *mittel- bis langfristig* umsetzen will. Es mag ja sein, dass die Zurückhaltung des alten Vorstandes an einigen Punkten nicht gerechtfertigt war (ich persönlich hätte mir mehr regionale Institutionalisierung und auch die Gründung von LV´s gewünscht) aber ein Aspekt war auch immer, dass jedes Ziel *vorher!!!* personell abgesichert sein muss! Ansonsten ist "Quo Vadis" nichtsanderes als ein schönes Konzept, ein Papier! Davon hatte ich auch welche, bloß niemanden, der wirklich mithelfen wollte/konnte.

Ich kann mich des Eindruckes nicht erwehren (und hoffe für die DIMB, dass ich mich irre), dass hier *auch* (und in nicht unerheblichen Maße???) persönliche Machtkämpfe (von beiden Seiten??) ausgetragen werden/wurden. Wenn dies so sein sollte, sind sich hoffentlich alle darüber im Klaren, dass es anschließend (hofentlcih gemeinsam) weitergehen muss. Die aktive Mitarbeit in der DIMB sollte für niemanden eine Spielwiese zur Befriedigung persönlicher Bedürfnisse sein! Ein wichtiger Aspekt der DIMB, der gern unterschätzt wurde (oder auch wird?) ist die politische Gremienarbeit. Wenn sich jetzt aktive Teile der DIMB vollständig zurückziehen sollten, wer kann und will diese Säule einer DIMB-Arbeit dann ausfüllen??

Ich lese von einem der Disputanten u.a., dass der einzige Tagesordnungspunkt die Neuwahl der Zurückgetretenen sein soll(te)!!?? Rein Formaljuristisch mag das richtig sein. Aber dient es der Sache DIMB, wenn dies so durchgeführt würde? Wäre es nicht günstiger, wenn die Kontrahenten *alle* erst einmal zurücktreten würden und dann mit einem Konzept für die jeweiligen Posten neu antreten (oder auch nicht)?? Ich persönlich würde das für eine saubere, wenn auch, in der heutigen Zeit, "karrierekonzeptuell altmodischen" Schritt halten. Ob ihr es wollt oder nicht: wenn es wirklich zu "Kampfabstimmungen" kommen sollte, dann besteht die Gefahr einer Spaltung. Und das vor dem Hintergrund einer (leider) überwiegend schweigenden Mitgliederschaft! Dann haben wir auch keinen "Neue DIMB" sondern lediglich ein neues Kleid (und event. das, des Kaisers!)

Gruß
Bernd (Heinerich)


----------



## bluemuc (6. August 2007)

Bernd, für diesen Beitrag hast Du meinen allerhöchsten Respekt. Danke!


.


----------



## juchhu (6. August 2007)

Heinerich schrieb:


> ...
> 
> (1)Wäre es nicht günstiger, wenn die Kontrahenten alle erst einmal zurücktreten würden und dann mit einem Konzept für die jeweiligen Posten neu antreten (oder auch nicht)?? Ich persönlich würde das für eine saubere, wenn auch, in der heutigen Zeit, "karrierekonzeptuell altmodischen" Schritt halten. Ob ihr es wollt oder nicht: wenn es wirklich zu "Kampfabstimmungen" kommen sollte, (2)dann besteht die Gefahr einer Spaltung. Und das vor dem Hintergrund einer (leider) überwiegend schweigenden Mitgliederschaft! Dann haben wir auch keinen "Neue DIMB" sondern lediglich ein neues Kleid (und event. das, des Kaisers!)
> 
> ...



Das hatte ich vorgeschlagen, da letztlich der neue Vorstand die Richtung bestimmen wird. Es macht nicht viel Sinn, wenn möglicherweise neue (vielleicht sogar progressive) Kräfte in den Vorstand gewählt werden und mit verbliebenen Gestandvorstandsmitgliedern zusammenarbeiten müssen, die die Ziele und den Kurs dorthin nicht mittragen wollen.
alea jacta est!
Nachdem, was ich weiß, wird es weder eine "neue DIMB" noch eine "DIMB II", wie Tilman ironisch formulierte, sondern etwas vollkommen anderes.
Die DIMB hatte jetzt 17 Jahre Zeit, sich zu positionieren. Jetzt wird Konkurrenz das Geschäft beleben.
VG Martin


----------



## Heinerich (6. August 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> [*]alea jacta est!
> Nachdem, was ich weiß, wird es weder eine "neue DIMB" noch eine "DIMB II", wie Tilman ironisch formulierte, sondern etwas vollkommen anderes.
> Die DIMB hatte jetzt 17 Jahre Zeit, sich zu positionieren. Jetzt wird Konkurrenz das Geschäft beleben.[/LIST]VG Martin



So! Dann wäre ja eine MV an der ihr mitwirkt überflüssig, weil "ihr" (wer immer das auch sei) etwas neues gründet. Wenn ich das oben zitierte lese, wird mir allerdings ganz anders!! All diejenigen, die 17 Jahre Arbeit einfach "vom Tisch wischen" wollen (und anders ist das von Dir knapp oberflächlich Formulierte für mich nicht zu verstehen), sind in dem Falle für mich *nicht* wählbar! Aber dazu wird es ja anscheinend auch nicht kommen!

Was mir an dem oben zitierten ebenfalls nicht gefällt ist die "Mehrdeutigkeit"! Warum schreibst Du, oder diejenigen, die "die Würfel haben fallen lassen" nicht, was damit konkret gemeint ist?? Nennst Du/ihr das eine offenen Vorgehensweise? Du bist auch als Marketingreferent *allen* Mitgliedern gegenüber verpflichtet!! Nicht einer internen Untergruppe!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## carmin (6. August 2007)

onkel schrieb:


> So ganz verstanden habe ich es imemrnoch nicht. Es gab wohl zweierlei Meinungen über die Bildung irgendwelcher Dachverbände, als Konkurrenz zum BDR oder auch nicht. Klingt so, als könnte ma dies durch einfache Abstimmung klären. Oder nicht?


Hm.  In etwa so einfach wie eine Abstimmung über Fragen wie "Bürgerversicherung" gegen "Kopfpauschale" -- hinter jedem Wort steckt unglaublich viel, und berührt grundsätzlichste, strategische Fragen.



onkel schrieb:


> Dazwischen quaken allerlei Leute, die scheinbar genausowenig wissen wie ich und einige Leute versuchen verzweifelt herauszufinden, welche Probleme es gibt.


Wie überall im Forum.  Um nicht zu sagen: wie überall im Leben.  Sicherlich kein spezifisches DIMB-Problem.



onkel schrieb:


> Zweierlei: 1. bedürfte es mal einer unvoreingenommenen (oder wenigstens vollständigen) Information, wenn man so etwas öffentlich ausbreiten möchte.


Wen wähnst Du hinter "man"?  Den früheren DIMB-Vorstand (einschließlich der Aktiven) wahrscheinlich nicht.  Denn der hatte (offensichtlich) nicht das Bedürfnis, sich zu einem Zeitpunkt über ein Thema wie den Dachverband zu "verbreiten", an dem man (a) selbst noch nicht genügend Infos hatte, und (b) eine öffentliche Äußerung taktisch unklug hätte sein können.  Das ändert nichts daran, dass ein früheres Informieren (wenn nicht gar: Einbeziehen) der Mitglieder absolut sinnvoll gewesen wäre.

So war ja dann auch der Start dieses Threads Ausdruck eines Informationsbedürfnisses.  Das ich im übrigen sehr gut nachvollziehen kann.  Inzwischen ist der Vorstand bekanntlich zurückgetreten.  Dadurch ist eine Diskussion über Sachfragen zunächst weitestgehend hinfällig geworden.  Die drängendste Aufgabe ist nun schlicht, einen neuen geeigneten Vorstand zu finden.  Fragen über die künftige Ausrichtung der DIMB müssen danach geklärt werden -- wie ich hoffe, zusammen mit den Mitgliedern.  Sofern ein Vorstand gefunden wird.

Wie Du empfinde auch ich die Rücktrittserklärung als etwas verunglückt -- mindestens in dem Sinne, dass sie mehr Fragen aufwirft als beantwortet.  Klärendes über den Rücktritt erwartet aber (zumindest momentan) bitte nicht.  Selbst jene, die Hintergründe und Motive zu kennen glauben, kennen doch nur ihre subjektive Sicht der Dinge.  Es wäre fruchtlos, wenn nicht gar schädlich, das jetzt öffentlich zu debattieren.  Überlassen wir das lieber der historischen Bewertung (soll heißen: in einem halben Jahr kann man mal drüber plaudern).  Danke für Euer Verständnis und Eure Geduld.


----------



## juchhu (6. August 2007)

Heinerich schrieb:


> (1)So! Dann wäre ja eine MV an der ihr mitwirkt überflüssig, weil "ihr" (wer immer das auch sei) etwas neues gründet. Wenn ich das oben zitierte lese, wird allerdings anders!! (2)All diejenigen, die 17 Jahre Arbeit einfach "vom Tisch wischen" wollen (und anders ist das von Dir knapp oberflächlich Formulierte für mich nicht zu verstehen), sind in dem Falle für mich *nicht* wählbar! (3)Aber dazu wird es ja anscheinend auch nicht kommen!
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd



Dies aMV ist in keinem Fall überflüssig. Wenn dort genügend Mitglieder erscheinen, idealerweise drei Vorstandskandidaten gewählt werden, besteht durchaus Aussicht auf eine erfolgreiche Fortführung der  bisherigen DIMB-Vereinsarbeit. Allerdings wird wahrscheinlich auch weiterhin die Findung und Einbindung neuer Kräfte, die sich ehrenamtlich einbringen können und wollen, schwierig bleiben.
Zu keinem Zeitpunkt sollten 17 Jahre "vom Tisch gefegt" werden. Aber immer nur vom 5-Gang-Menü träumen und dann immer Reissüppchen erhalten, macht halt nicht alle glücklich. Die Ziele der DIMB lassen sich entweder mit viel ehrenamtlicher Arbeit oder größeren finanziellen Mitteln bei gleicher Personalstärke erreichen. Wenn beides fehlt, wird es schwierig.
_"Was würde der Mountainbiker haben wollen, wenn er wüßte, was möglich ist bzw. was es gibt?"_
Von meiner Seite wird es zu keiner Kandidatur für die DIMB kommen. Außerdem, wo ist das Problem? Zwei attraktive, neuausgerichtete Mountainbikevereine sind alle Mal besserer als ein langweilig angestaubter Verein. So kann in jedem (traurigen) Ende ein positiver Neuanfang enthalten sein.
Wenn die DIMB bei ihrem Mitgliedern wirklich den Stellenwert genießt, wie einige hier mit ihren Postings vermitteln wollen, dann sollte die zukünftige Beteiligung bei der Vorstandswahl und bei der späteren Mitarbeit auf alle Ebenen (IGs, Land und Bund) überhaupt kein Probelm darstellen. Wenn dem so ist, wird die DIMB stärker als je zu vor aus dieser Krise hervorgehen.

Jetzt ist Abwarten angesagt, wie mir heute morgen ein Kandidat für den DIMB-Vorstand schrieb.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (6. August 2007)

Heinerich schrieb:


> So! Dann wäre ja eine MV an der ihr mitwirkt überflüssig, weil "ihr" (wer immer das auch sei) etwas neues gründet. Wenn ich das oben zitierte lese, wird mir allerdings ganz anders!! All diejenigen, die 17 Jahre Arbeit einfach "vom Tisch wischen" wollen (und anders ist das von Dir knapp oberflächlich Formulierte für mich nicht zu verstehen), sind in dem Falle für mich *nicht* wählbar! Aber dazu wird es ja anscheinend auch nicht kommen!
> 
> Was mir an dem oben zitierten ebenfalls nicht gefällt ist die "Mehrdeutigkeit"! Warum schreibst Du, oder diejenigen, die "die Würfel haben fallen lassen" nicht, was damit konkret gemeint ist?? Nennst Du/ihr das eine offenen Vorgehensweise? *Du bist auch als Marketingreferent allen* Mitgliedern gegenüber verpflichtet!! Nicht einer internen Untergruppe!
> 
> ...



Ich bin niemanden gegenüber verpflichtet.
Offensichtlich beteiligst Du Dich hier munter an einer durchaus wichtigen, aber auch schwierigen Diskussion, zu der Dir nicht alle Fakten vorliegen.
Es liegt aber nicht daran, dass sich dies im internen DIMB-Forum befinden sondern daran, dass Du nicht alle Postings dieses Threads gelesen hast.
Ich helfe Dir mit einem nicht ganz unwichtigem Posting auf die Sprünge:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3906952&postcount=516

VG Martin


----------



## dubbel (6. August 2007)

was ist das denn für eine seltsame unterschrift auf dem verlinkten dokument?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. August 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> was ist das denn für eine seltsame unterschrift auf dem verlinkten dokument?



Softwarebug des Unterschriftenautomaten


----------



## Heinerich (6. August 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite wird es zu keiner Kandidatur für die DIMB kommen.



Wieso eigentlich nicht?? Bist Du denn nicht auch maßgeblich an einem neuen Kurs interessiert? Dann könntest Du auch Verantwortung übernehmen!



juchhu schrieb:


> Außerdem, wo ist das Problem? Zwei attraktive, neuausgerichtete Mountainbikevereine sind alle Mal besserer als ein langweilig angestaubter Verein.



Sorry, wenn ich das so sage aber die Formulierung "langweilig angestaubter Verein" strotzt für mich vor Arroganz. Du kennst nicht im entferntesten die Geschichte dieser Organisation. Und das was die DIMB in den 17 Jahren geleistet hat, da muss erst einmal gleich gezogen werden!!!
Was willst Du/ihr denn?? Einen jung/dynamischen Leistungsverein mit fröhlich gutbestückten "Bikern" ala Bike-Magazin! Lifestilegestählt beim nächsten Transalp?? Mach doch mal analog zu den Verkaufszahlen der MTB-Industrie eine Marktanalyse! Und dann schau nach, welche Masse Du erreichen müsstest, um Einfluß zu gewinnen. Möchtest Du eine Referenzmodell? ADFC, von etlichen naserümpfend als Staubfänger identifiziert! Wie haben die ihre "Machtstellung" erreicht. Durch immer mehr Sport(lichkeit)???
Die beste Idee in "Quo Vadis" ist m.E. die, mit Wanderverbänden wie SGV zu kooperieren!! Ich hatte sowas immer auch vertreten. Oder Einsteigerseminare für Leute, die auch mal mit dem Baumarktbike daherkommen! Die Basis erreichen und nicht die Singletrailartisten! Letztere sind nicht die Basis, sondern eine Minderheit!!
Und wie soll das dann werden? Eine zweite Organisation als Konkurrenz, was zwangsläufig eine Spaltung darstellen würde? Oder eine neue Organisation mit entsprechenden Sympathisanten im Vorstand der DIMB, um dann später in einer Art "feindlichen Übernahme", die "Synergien zusammen zu führen"??? Also eine "Zerschlagung der DIMB "hintenherum"??
Die Neugründung eines Verbandes (auch als Konkurrenz zum BDR??? ; nur mal so eine Vermutung von mir...) bindet solch wichtige Ressourcen. Wieso werden die nicht genutzt, um die DIMB weiter zu entwickeln?? Geht wahrscheinlich nicht schnell genug!!  

Bernd


----------



## Heinerich (6. August 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich helfe Dir mit einem nicht ganz unwichtigem Posting auf die Sprünge:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3906952&postcount=516



Nun "auf die Sprünge" brauchst Du mir nicht zu helfen aber für die zusätzliche Information bin ich Dir dankbar. Natürlich entschuldige ich mich bei Dir, wenn ich Dir, aus mangelnder Kenntnis- zu nahe getreten bin!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Coffee (6. August 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ..... zu der Dir nicht alle Fakten vorliegen.
> .....[/url]
> 
> VG Martin



stimmt, wohl keinem der hier mitlesenden uu wichtigen mitgliedern. da bisher nur dreckige wäsche per excellence gewaschen wurde.

coffee


----------



## juchhu (6. August 2007)

Heinerich schrieb:


> Nun "auf die Sprünge" brauchst Du mir nicht zu helfen aber für die zusätzliche Information bin ich Dir dankbar. Natürlich entschuldige ich mich bei Dir, wenn ich Dir, aus mangelnder Kenntnis- zu nahe getreten bin!
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd



Kein Problem.

Wegen Deines vorherigen Postings erlaube ich mir, Dir nicht zu antworten.
Das sind alles Vermutungen, die uns nicht auf eine sachbezogene Diskussionsebene bringen. Davon hatten wir bereits genug.

Wenn Euch die Quo vadis DIMB Ideen nicht gefallen, kein Problem, streicht sie, ändert und verbessert sie. Es ist Open Source.

Wie wäre es, wenn sich jetzt einmal die Sympathisanten/Mitglieder zu Wort melden und konkret ihre Mithilfe oder gar Kandidatur anbieten?


----------



## Heinerich (6. August 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn sich jetzt einmal die Sympathisanten/Mitglieder zu Wort melden und konkret ihre Mithilfe oder gar Kandidatur anbieten?



Auch ich bin, soweit ich weiß noch immer Mitglied! Wieso aber ist es für Dich wichtig, dass sich nun Mitglieder melden, die Kandidieren etc., wenn längst feststeht, dass eine eigene Organisation (auch mit eigenem sportlichen Team??!!) gegründet wird!! Ich verstehe Deine/Eure Strategie nicht!!!

Wenn Du mit zu den Gründern einer neuen Organisation/sportlichen Teams gehörst, die/das de facto eine Spaltungsfunktion hat, welche Motivation hast Du dann, zu Aktivitäten innerhalb der DIMB aufzurufen?? 

Ich befürchte hier wird mit erheblich verdeckten Karten gespielt und die DIMB soll letztlich, gleichgültig in welcher Form sie existiert, benutzt werden!

Es wäre fair, wenn diejenigen, die eine andere Organisation gründen wollen, einfach ihre Mitgliedschaft kündigen und ihren Weg gehen, da ein Interesse an der ursprünglichen DIMB wohl kaum ernsthaft existieren kann!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (6. August 2007)

Heinerich schrieb:


> (1)Auch ich bin, soweit ich weiß noch immer Mitglied! Wieso aber ist es für Dich wichtig, dass sich nun Mitglieder melden, die Kandidieren etc., wenn längst feststeht, dass eine eigene Organisation (auch mit eigenem sportlichen Team??!!) gegründet wird!! (2)Ich verstehe Deine/Eure Strategie nicht!!!
> 
> Wenn Du mit zu den Gründern einer neuen Organisation/sportlichen Teams gehörst, (3)die/das de facto eine Spaltungsfunktion hat, welche Motivation hast Du dann, zu Aktivitäten innerhalb der DIMB aufzurufen??
> 
> ...



Warum nicht?
Warte halt noch was, bis sich XXX formiert hat und sich öffentlich präsentiert.
Weil Konkurrenz das Angebot belebt! Ist halt wie mit der Aufspaltung der katholischen Kirche im Mittelalter.  Solche Entwicklungen beleben immer.
Benutzt, soso. Das glaube ich wohl kaum.
Schon geschehen.
Bernd, wir kennen uns nicht persönlich. Was ich über Dich weiß, habe ich selber recherchiert, einschließlich der Umstände damaliges Deines Rückzuges. Dennoch habe ich mir kein Vorurteil gebildet.

Deine Spekulationen bringen weder der DIMB noch Dich selbst weiter.
Wenn Du mehr wissen willst, ruf mich halt an.


----------



## Heinerich (6. August 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Was ich über Dich weiß, habe ich selber recherchiert, einschließlich der Umstände damaliges Deines Rückzuges.



Die Umstände meines damaligen Rückzuges habe ich *nicht*, bzw. nicht in dem Maße öffebtlich kommuniziert, wie dies hier z.T. passiert! Von daher wirst Du keinerlei Rückschlüsse über meine Endscheidungskriterien haben können! Die Tatsache, dass ich nicht alles oder fast nichts öffentlich diskutiert habe hat übrigens etwas mit Loyaltät gegenüber der DIMB zu tun. Ich hatte differente, nicht unbedingt bessere oder für den Verein umsetzbarere Konzepte!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## zastafari (6. August 2007)

...man kann hier jemanden nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Er zerstört ein Vereinsgefüge und hinterläßt einen unvorstellbaren Scherbenhaufen, um an anderer Stelle neu anzufangen - wozu das Ganze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinerich (6. August 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> Er zerstört ein Vereinsgefüge und hinterläßt einen unvorstellbaren Scherbenhaufen, um an anderer Stelle neu anzufangen...



So etwas passiert nur dann, wenn ein Verein (und damit sind die Mitgleider gemeint) das zuläßt!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (6. August 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...man kann hier jemanden nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Er zerstört ein Vereinsgefüge und hinterläßt einen unvorstellbaren Scherbenhaufen, um an anderer Stelle neu anzufangen - wozu das Ganze?
> 
> *NIEDER MIT XXX!!!*



Sorry, aber Dich kann man auch nicht ernst nehmen.
Du polemisierst hier ohne Ende rum.

Der alte Vorstand ist weg, Gründe werden dann ggf. auf der aMV dargestellt.
Stefan Bürker ist durch das Amtsgericht als kom. Vorstand bestätigt.
Der Termin zur aMV ist bereits festgelegt.
Treffpunkt wird im Raum Frankfurt gesucht.
Ein Kandidat hat sich bereits gemeldet.
Geschäftsbetrieb läuft normal weiter.
Der neue Vorstand bestimmt die neue Ausrichtung, wohl möglich sogar mit Quo vadis DIMB Ideen.
Wo ist da bitte die Zerstörung, wo ist da der Scherbenhaufen?
Einfach lächerlich, diese Hysterie.

Die DIMB wird einfach weiterbestehen.


----------



## Heinerich (6. August 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Dich kann man auch nicht ernst nehmen.
> Du polemisierst hier ohne Ende rum.
> 
> Der alte Vorstand ist weg, Gründe werden dann ggf. auf der aMV dargestellt.
> ...



Du hast in einem vorigen Posting -falls ich es richtig verstanden habe- mitgeteilt, dass Du Deine Mitgliedschaft bei der DIMB aufgegeben hast. Warum postest Du dann noch zu Fragestellungen, die die DIMB betreffen??
Laß es doch einfach alles so stehen. Wenn Du nicht mehr Mitglied bist, weil Dein Interesse an der DIMB gegen Null tendiert, brauchst Du doch auch nicht mehr *hier* Deine Meinung darzulegen!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## zastafari (6. August 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Dich kann man auch nicht ernst nehmen.
> Du polemisierst hier ohne Ende rum.



....sollte sich jemand die Mühe machen, deine Posts in diversen Threads chronologisch und thematisch mal zusammenzuführen, ergibt sich halt ein recht seltsames Bild...

...hierüber möge sich Jeder selbst ein Urteil bilden...


----------



## dubbel (7. August 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wo ist da bitte die Zerstörung, wo ist da der Scherbenhaufen?
> Einfach lächerlich, diese Hysterie.


Obi-Wan: [with a small wave of his hand] You don't need to see his identification. 
Stormtrooper: We don't need to see his identification. 
Obi-Wan: These aren't the droids you're looking for. 
Stormtrooper: These aren't the droids we're looking for. 
Obi-Wan: He can go about his business. 
Stormtrooper: You can go about your business. 
Obi-Wan: Move along. 
Stormtrooper: Move along... move along.


----------



## powderJO (7. August 2007)

vielleicht habt ihr ja auch schon mal einen blick in die mb geworfen. da wird in zwei kleinen news-kästchen ein interessanter zusammenhang hergestellt: dimb am ende vs. neuer dachverband (der des h. schramm) steht schon in den startlöchern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> vielleicht habt ihr ja auch schon mal einen blick in die mb geworfen. da wird in zwei kleinen news-kästchen ein interessanter zusammenhang hergestellt: dimb am ende vs. neuer dachverband (der des h. schramm) steht schon in den startlöchern.




Dazu passend:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3945994&postcount=183





Wahrscheinlich wird die DIMB Basis geschlossen überlaufen


----------



## powderJO (7. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird die DIMB Basis geschlossen überlaufen



sicher. und die sponsoren werden schlange stehen, um die anschubfinanzierung zu leisten.


----------



## Coffee (7. August 2007)

LSD......mir verdreht es gerade die augen und den magen wenn ich hier das theater verfolge 


coffee


----------



## onkel (7. August 2007)

Ich habe dazu eigentlich meine Meinung gesagt, aber es wird Jahre dauern, bis die DIMB sich wieder erholt hat und es wird Jahre dauern, bis diese andere Geschichte aus den Kinderschuhen entwachsen ist. Na macht mal.


----------



## Coffee (7. August 2007)

@ tillmann + Juchhu,

was ihr beiden hier für einen öffentlichen kampf veranstaltet finde ich langsam mehr als fragwürdig. die sache nimmt langsam ausmaße an die so in dieser form wenig förderlich für beide seiten ist. aber über diverse kritik die von mitgliedern / inzwischen ex- mitgliedern kommen seit ihr ja scheinbar immun. ich kann mich über solch ein unprofessionelles öffenltiches verhalten nur wundern. 

kindern beim tauziehen zuschauen ist lustiger!!

grüße coffee


----------



## hubabuba (7. August 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> LSD......mir verdreht es gerade die augen und den magen wenn ich hier das theater verfolge
> 
> 
> coffee



Das sind nur vorweggenommene Sympthome der Höhenkrankheit.
Richtig reihern wirst Du dann auf dem Kili...


----------



## Delgado (7. August 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> @ tillmann + Juchhu,
> 
> was ihr beiden hier für einen öffentlichen kampf veranstaltet finde ich langsam mehr als fragwürdig ...




Was bietet die IBC auch immer noch die Bühne dafür?

Alle SPERREN!!!!!!!


----------



## polo (7. August 2007)

nix sperren! so viele lacher wie hier hat das forum lange nicht mehr geboten.


----------



## Catsoft (7. August 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> @ tillmann + Juchhu,
> 
> was ihr beiden hier für einen öffentlichen kampf veranstaltet finde ich langsam mehr als fragwürdig. die sache nimmt langsam ausmaße an die so in dieser form wenig förderlich für beide seiten ist. aber über diverse kritik die von mitgliedern / inzwischen ex- mitgliedern kommen seit ihr ja scheinbar immun. ich kann mich über solch ein unprofessionelles öffenltiches verhalten nur wundern.
> 
> ...


----------



## lahnbiker (7. August 2007)

Als jemand der bisher kein DIMB-Mitglied ist sich aber schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken daran getragen hatte, möchte ich mich hier auch mal melden.

Mit dem Eintritt von juchu in den erweiterten Vorstand der DIMB hatte ich erst mal den Eindruck es geht endlich mal weiter voran mit der DIMB, bei der ich trotz der "Fair on Trails"-Aktion irgendwie das Gefühl hatte, daß die ganzen Progammidee etwas eingeschlafen sind, einfach dadurch, daß man in der Öffentlichkeit nichts besonderes von Aktionen vernommen hat. Nur durch eifriges Mitlesen in verschiedenen Threads bekam etwas von der stillen Arbeit (z.B. Naturpark 7G) mit. Es fehlte mir jedoch, daß mal die Interessen lauter in der Öffentlichkeit vertreten werden.
Mit einmal wurde mehr aus der DIMB kommuniziert und mein Interesse wieder geweckt. Nur konnte man aber auch schon nach recht kurzer Zeit feststellen, daß einiges hier gepostet wurde, was nicht gerade miteinander abgestimmt erschien und daher etwas verwirrend wirkte. 

Nach meinem Urlaub hat mich der Rücktritt des gesamten Vorstands ziemlich überrascht und ich habe mich hier dann mal im nachhinein durch die Schlammschlacht und das schmutzige Wäschewaschen durchgewühlt und erst auf den letzten Seiten konnte man dann wenigstens auch mal etwas von konstruktiven Ansatzpunkten bzw. einer sachlicheren Diskussion zum eigentlichen Thread-Thema lesen, die einem Neuanfang oder -orientierung mit einem neuen Vorstand dienen können.

Nur was ich gar nicht verstehen kann, ist nun das Vorpreschen einiger DIMB-Mitglieder mit der Gründung des "Mountainbike Verband Deutschland", denn wenn man ins Impressung der dazu passenden Website www.mtbvd.de schaut wird dort die IG Sauerland der DIMB als Herausgeber angegeben (wobei jedoch ein gewisser Herr Nettersheim als Domain-Eigentümer eingetragen ist). Es wirkt schon ziemlich befremdlich wenn so etwas im Namen einer IG der DIMB geschieht und ich kann mich da nur _Heinerich_ anschließen, wenn er meint hier wird auf eine Spaltung der DIMB hingearbeitet. Entweder dies, oder man will vor einer MV einfach Nägel mit Köpfen machen und den anderen DIMB-Mitgliedern ein Konzept vorsetzen bzw. überstülpen bevor ein neuer Vorstand die Möglichkeit hat das bestehende Programm aufgrund eines Auftrags durch die MV zu erneuern oder weiterzuführen.
Das Ganze erinnert mich hier irgendwie an den Versuch einer unfreundlichen Übernahme.

Gruß mykel
(der einen Betritt erst noch einmal kritisch überdenkt und wohl erst einmal die weitere Entwicklung abwartet - denn ein zerstrittener Verein/Verband ist wohl mehr mit sich beschäftigt als mit seinem eigentlichen Zweck...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LG-BIKER (7. August 2007)

*MTBvD = MounTainBiker vom Dienst.*  

Euer maximaler MTB-Spassverband  

Kinder an die Macht


----------



## juchhu (7. August 2007)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Nur was ich gar nicht verstehen kann, ist nun das Vorpreschen einiger DIMB-Mitglieder mit der Gründung des "Mountainbike Verband Deutschland", denn wenn man ins Impressung der dazu passenden Website www.mtbvd.de schaut wird dort die IG Sauerland der DIMB als Herausgeber angegeben (wobei jedoch ein gewisser Herr Nettersheim als Domain-Eigentümer eingetragen ist). Es wirkt schon ziemlich befremdlich wenn so etwas im Namen einer IG der DIMB geschieht und ich kann mich da nur _Heinerich_ anschließen, wenn er meint hier wird auf eine Spaltung der DIMB hingearbeitet. Entweder dies, oder man will vor einer MV einfach Nägel mit Köpfen machen und den anderen DIMB-Mitgliedern ein Konzept vorsetzen bzw. überstülpen bevor ein neuer Vorstand die Möglichkeit hat das bestehende Programm aufgrund eines Auftrags durch die MV zu erneuern oder weiterzuführen.
> Das Ganze erinnert mich hier irgendwie an den Versuch einer unfreundlichen Übernahme.
> 
> ...




Danke Mykel,

dass Du mich auf das fehlerhafte Impressum hingewiesen hast.
Die Hektik der letzten Tage hat mich das übersehen lassen.

Die Gründungsversammlung ist am 11.08.2007.
Da der Verein noch nicht rechtsfähig ist,
habe ich die Domain in Abstimmung mit den anderen Gründungsmitgliedern auf mich eingetragen.
Sobald der MTBvD im Vereinsregister eingetragen ist,
erfolgt die Umschreibung der Domain.

Wg. Spaltung

Auf den meisten der über 600 Postings dieses Threads wird der Eingangsfrage von Boris aus dem Weg gegangen.

Ich habe den Eindruck innerhalb der letzten drei Wochen gewonnen, dass die DIMB und ihre Aktiven sowie verbleibenen Vorstandsmitglieder keine Neuausrichtung vornehmen wollen. Nach längeren Diskussionen mit den anderen "Quo vadis DIMB"-Initiatoren wurde ich zum Schluss überzeugt, dass die langfristig bessere Alternative eine Neugründung parallel zur DIMB ist.

Letzlich entscheiden die Mountainbiker selber, wer ihrer Meinung nach ihre Interessen besser vertreten wird.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (7. August 2007)

LG-BIKER schrieb:


> *MTBvD = MounTainBiker vom Dienst.*
> 
> Euer maximaler MTB-Spassverband
> 
> * Kinder an die Macht*



Korrekt.

Früher an später denken. Sonnst passiert uns in 20 Jahren genau das Gleiche wie derzeit vielen DAV-Sektionen und Wandervereinen:

Ein Durchschnittsalter von über 50. 


Der Mix macht es.


----------



## Bergsieger (7. August 2007)

@juchhu: 
Da bei der DIMB Neuwahlen des Vorstands anstehen, 
verstehe ich Deine Aussage bezüglich der Ausrichtung der DIMB nicht.

Gibt nicht ein neuer Vorstand die Schlagzahl vor?

Euer Konzept könnte doch zur DIMB passen!
Warum also die MTB vom Dunkeln?

Habt Ihr (Du und die Gründungsmitglieder) bemerkt, daß Ihr zuviel 
Porzellan zerschlagen habt, um in der DIMB weiterzumachen?
Oder habt Ihr Bedenken, Euch den Kritikern zu stellen?


----------



## hubabuba (7. August 2007)

Prozent oder Grad?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. August 2007)

Ein neuer Vorstand müsste sich erstmal einarbeiten bzw sichten was der alte vorstand an arbeit geleistet hat.bei dem chaos was hier schon öffentlich gemacht worden ist ,fragt man sich ja wohl was erst kommen mag wenn man sich in die interna eingearbeitet hat. 
Da ist dann erstmal nix mit schlagzahl.


Desweiteren sollte man auch bedenken was überhaupt die Misere in der Dimb losgetreten hat.


----------



## Bergsieger (7. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Ein neuer Vorstand müsste sich erstmal einarbeiten bzw sichten was der alte vorstand an arbeit geleistet hat.bei dem chaos was hier schon öffentlich gemacht worden ist ,fragt man sich ja wohl was erst kommen mag wenn man sich in die interna eingearbeitet hat.
> Da ist dann erstmal nix mit schlagzahl.
> 
> 
> Desweiteren sollte man auch bedenken was überhaupt die Misere in der Dimb losgetreten hat.



Die verbrannte Erde zurücklassen und sich selbst aus dem Staub machen ist
keine Lösung und wirkt, genauso wie der ewig hinausgezögerte Rücktritt, 
nicht sehr vertrauenerweckend. 

MTBvD macht einen guten Eindruck, die Initiatoren nicht. 
Mir fehlt Rückgrat!!!


----------



## Heinerich (7. August 2007)

Bergsieger schrieb:


> @juchhu:
> Da bei der DIMB Neuwahlen des Vorstands anstehen,
> verstehe ich Deine Aussage bezüglich der Ausrichtung der DIMB nicht.
> 
> Gibt nicht ein neuer Vorstand die Schlagzahl vor?



Schön, dass Du das ansprichst! Genau das ist der Punkt den auch ich nicht verstehe! Selbst wenn das Vertrauen in Teile des alten Vorstandes zu Recht erschüttert gewesen wäre, hätte ich es besser gefunden, wenn zuerst einmal der Versuch eines neuen konstruktiven Miteinanders in der DIMB angegangen worden wäre! Im Prinzip habe ich nichts gegen die Neugründung eines Vereines, der ähnliche oder gleiche Ziele verfolgt, wie die DIMB. Aber die Art und Weise, wie hier innerhalb kürzester Zeit, aufgrund der Vermutung gegenüber Vorstandsmitgliedern, die noch nicht einmal bekannt sind, eine Gegenorganisation zur DIMB aufgebaut wird, hinterläßt bei mir einen schalen Beigeschmack! Mich erinnert das an die Vorgehensweise gewisser Unternehmen, die einen Konkurrenten mit mehr oder weniger fairen Mittel in seiner Reputation schädigen, um dann mit einem vermeintlich besseren Konzept "am Markt" aufzutreten. Eine solche Handlungsweise scheint heute zur populär zu sein aber deshalb muss sie mir ja nicht gefallen!

Ich empfehle jedem Interessenten an einer Interessenvertretung für das Mountain Biken, nicht vorschnell Entscheidungen zu fällen, sondern die Entwicklung -insbesondere der DIMB- abzuwarten! Da ist sehr vieles geleistet worden, was in der Öffentlichkeit nicht so ohne weiteres bekannt war/ist. Oft sind Erfolge auf der politischen Ebene halt nur "im Stillen" und durch Verbandsarbeit zu bewerkstelligen.

Als ich 2003, sofort aktiv, in die DIMB eingetreten bin, war die DIMB, aus meiner Sicht, in einer ähnlich schwierigen Situation. Der Vorteil war damals sicher, dass die Beteiligten intern eine Lösung gefunden haben, anstatt sofort nach außen zu gehen und einen Spaltungsprozess einzuleiten! Was anschließend an Entwicklungen gelaufen ist, war und ist durchaus bemerkenswert. Ich war nicht mit allem einverstanden aber das ist ja wohl kaum ein Kriterium.

Wenn ich nun irgendwo hier oder in einem der anderen Threads die Formulierung von Martin, "Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft" (oder zumindest sinnhaft so), lese, ftage ich mich ob "die Mountainbiker" denn wirklich Konkurrenz brauchen? 
Im so oft angeführten "Quo Vadis Konzept" stand für den Bereich "Eurobike" ein Slogan: "Gemeinsam stärker und besser biken"!!! Da ja Marketingmesnschen gern, mehr oder weniger gute Slogans unters Volk streuen, gehe ich davon aus, das Martin aber auch die anderen Aktiven an dem Leitspruch beteiligt waren. Wo sollte die Kernaussage liegen? Auf "stärker" oder "besser" oder vielleicht eher auf "Gemeinsam"????

Wer der Gründer, die die Institutionalisierung des neuen Vereines, mit der Begründung, dass man vermutlich mit dem kommenden (und daher unbekannten) Vorstand nicht zusammenarbeiten könne, voran"treiben", will uns weißmachen, dass eine, für die Mountain Biker gedeihliche, Zusammenarbeit anschließend möglich sein sollte??? 

Meine Vermutung ist eher, dass sich zumindest Teile der Initiatoren, eine Konkurrenzplattform schaffen wollen, die auch (nicht nur) dazu dient persönliche Kränkungen, durch was auch immer, zu kompensieren! Und das schadet m.E. eindeutig denen um die es geht: die Mountainbiker!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Heinerich (7. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Ein neuer Vorstand müsste sich erstmal einarbeiten bzw sichten was der alte vorstand an arbeit geleistet hat.bei dem chaos was hier schon öffentlich gemacht worden ist ,fragt man sich ja wohl was erst kommen mag wenn man sich in die interna eingearbeitet hat.



Ich wäre da ein wenig vorsichtig! Vielleicht sollten wir alle erst einmal abwarten, was, in einer hoffentlich umfassenden Aufklärung der Mitglieder, an "Chaos" übrigbleibt! Bisher kennt man nur eine Seite der Medaille! Und diese Seite hat ein Interesse daran, dass die DIMB schlecht dasteht. Die will nämlich gern die Unzufriedenen (gleichgültig warum sie unzufrieden sind) und neue Interessierte, in ihrer eigenen Mitgliederliste führen!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinerich (7. August 2007)

Bergsieger schrieb:


> MTBvD macht einen guten Eindruck, die Initiatoren nicht.
> Mir fehlt Rückgrat!!!



Das Konzept ist (zumindest in weiten Teilen) identisch mit dem "Quo Vadis Konzept" der DIMB! Also kann man auch abwarten, was die DIMB aus den z.T. guten Ideen macht und braucht nicht sofort zu einem neuen Verein gehen, dessen Zukunft ich für ungewiß halte.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## lahnbiker (7. August 2007)

Bergsieger schrieb:


> 4XRacerPB schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ein neuer Vorstand müsste sich erstmal einarbeiten bzw sichten was der alte vorstand an arbeit geleistet hat.bei dem chaos was hier schon öffentlich gemacht worden ist ,fragt man sich ja wohl was erst kommen mag wenn man sich in die interna eingearbeitet hat.
> ...



 

was wäre denn so schlimm daran wenn die Vergangenheit ordentlich verarbeitet werden würde? 
Vielleicht hätte sich ja ein neuer Vorstand/die MV positiv auf das neue Konzept reagiert und man hätte es parallel zur Aufarbeitung verfolgen können. Wenn nicht, hättet Ihr den jetzigen Schritt auch später vollziehen können. So erscheint Euer Vorgehen nicht besonders solidarisch mit Eurem alten Verein (und den dahinterstehenden Zielen), der jetzt dringend auf Macher angewiesen ist. 
(Und stellt für mich zusätzlich eine schwere Hypothek für das neue Projekt dar, obwohl die Ideen recht gut sind).


----------



## Bergsieger (7. August 2007)




----------



## chkimsim (7. August 2007)

Man kann den Glauben gewinnen, einige waren in den letzten Wochen bei der CSU im Trainingslager. Hier wird nur noch Politik betrieben: es geht um persönliche Eitelkeiten, Seilschaften und Macht und nicht mehr um die Sache Mountainbiken selbst. Ich darf Juchhu zitieren: 





> Letzlich entscheiden die Mountainbiker selber, wer ihrer Meinung nach ihre Interessen besser vertreten wird.


 Als ich diesen Satz gelesen habe, ist mir schlecht geworden und er hat mich dazu bewogen, diese Zeilen zu schreiben. Ich sehe mich als Mountainbiker an, kann mich aber nicht erinnern, jemanden gebeten zu haben, meine Interessen zu vertreten. Ihr könnt Vereine gründen und die Interessen und Ziele des Vereins und seiner Mitglieder vertreten - tretet aber bitte nicht mit dem Anspruch an, einen öffentlichen Auftrag der Mountainbiker zu haben. 
Es mag richtig sein, dass das Mountainbiken keine breite Lobby in der Öffentlichkeit hat, aber wenn ich das hier sehe, möchte ich als Mountainbiker weder mit einer Dimb noch einem MTBvD in Verbindung gebracht werden. Streitet euch in Foren oder vor Gericht, gründet Vereine oder Bewegungen - nur streicht bitte das Wort Mountainbike in jeder Ausprägung aus euren Namen.

Christian, ein Mountainbiker


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. August 2007)

ihr lest aber nicht erst seit gestern mit, oder?
sonst würdet ihr ja wisseen woher das qua vadis konzept stammt usw...

was daran schlimm wäre?aufarbeiten kostet zeit und energie die in anderen Bereichen dann fehlt.

Wieso verbrannte Erde?
nur weil ein paar leute die die richtigen fragen zur falschen zeit gestellt haben?
Im grunde ging es ja darum einen neuen Dachverband zu gründen bzw den sport voranzubringen.
Das sich die Dimb dann mehr oder weniger selber handlungsunfähig gemacht hat spricht ja wohl kaum für eine gut geführte Organisation.


----------



## Delgado (7. August 2007)

chkimsim schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich als Mountainbiker an, kann mich aber nicht erinnern, jemanden gebeten zu haben, meine Interessen zu vertreten. Ihr könnt Vereine gründen und die Interessen und Ziele des Vereins und seiner Mitglieder vertreten - tretet aber bitte nicht mit dem Anspruch an, einen öffentlichen Auftrag der Mountainbiker zu haben.
> Es mag richtig sein, dass das Mountainbiken keine breite Lobby in der Öffentlichkeit hat, aber wenn ich das hier sehe, möchte ich als Mountainbiker weder mit einer Dimb noch einem MTBvD in Verbindung gebracht werden. Streitet euch in Foren oder vor Gericht, gründet Vereine oder Bewegungen - nur streicht bitte das Wort Mountainbike in jeder Ausprägung aus euren Namen.
> 
> Christian, ein Mountainbiker



*unterschreib*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergsieger (7. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> ihr lest aber nicht erst seit gestern mit, oder?
> sonst würdet ihr ja wisseen woher das qua vadis konzept stammt usw...
> 
> was daran schlimm wäre?aufarbeiten kostet zeit und energie die in anderen Bereichen dann fehlt.
> ...



Juchhuuuuu!!!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. August 2007)

damit wäre alles gesagt


----------



## Silent (7. August 2007)

90 User haben hier mindestens einen Beitrag abgegeben.
Falls alle DIMB-Mitglieder sind, wären das 8% aller Einzelmitglieder der DIMB.
Das wäre ja mal ein Fortschritt


----------



## LG-BIKER (7. August 2007)

chkimsim schrieb:


> Hier wird nur noch Politik betrieben: es geht um persönliche Eitelkeiten, Seilschaften und Macht und nicht mehr um die Sache Mountainbiken selbst.



Bravo!! Genau so ist es, wenn auch alle Beteiligten dies natürlich wehement bestreiten werden. Der theatralische Aufgalopp des angedachten neuen Verbandes durfte natürlich zu dieser Zeit nicht fehlen. Ganz großes Kintop und das auch noch für low


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> ihr lest aber nicht erst seit gestern mit, oder?
> sonst würdet ihr ja wisseen woher das qua vadis konzept stammt usw...
> 
> was daran schlimm wäre?aufarbeiten kostet zeit und energie die in anderen Bereichen dann fehlt.
> ...


Was soll das denn für eine Grundlage der entwicklung eines (Zukunfts-)Konzepts sein: Sich gegenseitig in einem öffentlichen Forum die schmutzige Wäsche um die Ohren zu schlagen...?

Meinst Du nicht, dass es dafür eine bessere Vorgehensweise geben würde...?


----------



## ralu (7. August 2007)

Ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt ....

ich hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gewundert, wie sich ein Medientyp hier so schlecht präsentieren kann. 

Den Gedanke an Vorsatz kann ich einfach nicht verdrängen.

Solch Verhalten wird sich, aus meiner tiefsten Überzeugung, nicht positiv für die Zukunft auswirken.

Mein Vertrauen in einen Verein, bei dem juchhu und oder 4XRacerPB eine massgebende Rolle spielt, ist in jedem Fall zerrüttet.

Abgesehen davon fehlt mir im MTBvD ein Leitmotiv.

Mich haben Aktionen wie "Fair on Trails" oder "Open Trails" an die DIMB geführt und geprägt.

Ich wünsche der DIMB eine erfolgreiche Zukunft.


----------



## Tilman (7. August 2007)

chkimsim schrieb:


> Man kann den Glauben gewinnen, einige waren in den letzten Wochen bei der CSU im Trainingslager. Hier wird nur noch Politik betrieben: es geht um persönliche Eitelkeiten, Seilschaften und Macht und nicht mehr um die Sache Mountainbiken selbst. Ich darf Juchhu zitieren:  Als ich diesen Satz gelesen habe, ist mir schlecht geworden und er hat mich dazu bewogen, diese Zeilen zu schreiben. Ich sehe mich als Mountainbiker an, kann mich aber nicht erinnern, jemanden gebeten zu haben, meine Interessen zu vertreten. Ihr könnt Vereine gründen und die Interessen und Ziele des Vereins und seiner Mitglieder vertreten - tretet aber bitte nicht mit dem Anspruch an, einen öffentlichen Auftrag der Mountainbiker zu haben.
> Es mag richtig sein, dass das Mountainbiken keine breite Lobby in der Öffentlichkeit hat, aber wenn ich das hier sehe, möchte ich als Mountainbiker weder mit einer Dimb noch einem MTBvD in Verbindung gebracht werden. Streitet euch in Foren oder vor Gericht, gründet Vereine oder Bewegungen - nur streicht bitte das Wort Mountainbike in jeder Ausprägung aus euren Namen.
> 
> Christian, ein Mountainbiker



Also schmeiß ich den Kram jetzt hin, oder?

Ener, der sich (stellenweise auch mit Erfolg), MountainBikern zu ihrem Recht zu verhelfen


----------



## ralf (7. August 2007)

ralu schrieb:


> Ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt ....
> 
> ich hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gewundert, wie sich ein Medientyp hier so schlecht präsentieren kann.
> 
> ...



... ja so ist er wohl, der Herr J aus GL.


----------



## Coffee (8. August 2007)

das Auftreten des herrn juchhus und seinem gefolge hat hier schon missionarische züge  diese penetrans und die unflegliche art dinge zu diskutieren wiedern mich an.

coffee


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. August 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> das Auftreten des herrn juchhus und seinem gefolge hat hier schon missionarische züge  diese penetrans und die unflegliche art dinge zu diskutieren wiedern mich an.
> 
> coffee


@coffee
Das Einzige, was mich wundert, ist: Du kennst den "Herrn" und seine Charaktereigenschaften aus der Vergangeheit doch recht gut - und dann jetzt erst dies Erkenntnis...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (8. August 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> @coffee
> Das Einzige, was mich wundert, ist: Du kennst den "Herrn" und seine Charaktereigenschaften aus der Vergangeheit doch recht gut - und dann jetzt erst dies Erkenntnis...?



nein, die erkenntnis hatte ich schon früher, keine sorge. und schon des öfteren habe ich immer und immer wieder um einbremsung seiner gebete gebeten, nutze wohl nichts. was er hier aber jetzt mit seinem gefolge veranstaltet setzt dem fass den boden auf!!

ich bin schon seit jugend in verschiedenen vereinen tätig gewesen, aktiv und inaktiv. und in jedem verein gibt es "vereinsmeierei" das ist ganz normal. aber wenn soetwas wie es hier veranstaltet wird nennt man das wohl  - großes affentheater"

der hauptdarsteller merkt dabei leider nicht das er ständig über das ziel hinaus schiess und dabei alles kaputt macht.

coffee


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. August 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> nein, die erkenntnis hatte ich schon früher, keine sorge. und schon des öfteren habe ich immer und immer wieder um einbremsung seiner gebete gebeten, nutze wohl nichts. was er hier aber jetzt mit seinem gefolge veranstaltet setzt dem fass den boden auf!!
> 
> ich bin schon seit jugend in verschiedenen vereinen tätig gewesen, aktiv und inaktiv. und in jedem verein gibt es "vereinsmeierei" das ist ganz normal. aber wenn soetwas wie es hier veranstaltet wird nennt man das wohl  - großes affentheater"
> 
> ...


Kann Dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen.

Auch ich bin scho in mehreren Vereinen tätig gewesen - daher kenne ich die Ansätze des "Kölschen Klüngels" auch. 
So schlimm wie hier - das ist aber schon sehr erstaunlich. Und der Höhepunkt des ganzen: Herr N. will ja immer nur das Beste - leider merken das alle anderen aber nicht...


----------



## Delgado (8. August 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> das Auftreten des herrn juchhus und seinem gefolge hat hier schon missionarische züge  diese penetrans und die unflegliche art dinge zu diskutieren wiedern mich an.
> 
> coffee



Das hab' ich immer wieder (auch Marcus gegenüber) angesprochen!
Aber mir glaubt ja keiner?


----------



## supasini (8. August 2007)

ich will'S mal positiv ausdrücken:
letzten Sommer wollte ich in die DIMB eintreten. Hab ich nach der Spam-Aktion von Juchhu im Lokalforum nicht gemacht, fand ich einfach nur ätzend und er hat mich somit von einer DIMB-Mitgliedschaft abgehalten.
Dieser Thread und das ganze Gekasper bestärkt mich in meiner damaligen Entscheidung und darin, niemals Mitglied in einem Verein zu werden, in dem Herr N. Cheffe oder Teil-Cheffe ist - würde mich einfach zu sehr aufregen.
Insofern kann ich vermutlich demnähx doch in die DIMB eintreten - und sicher nicht in die MTBvD e.V. i.G. (wieso ist das v eigentlich klein?!)

martin


----------



## Tilman (8. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> MTBvD e.V. i.G. (wieso ist das v eigentlich klein?!)
> 
> martin




von schreibt man so.


----------



## supasini (8. August 2007)

ach so...
und ich dachte es hieße MounTainBike Verband Deutschland...


----------



## ralu (8. August 2007)

ich dachte es heisst "v", wie vereinsamt.

War aus dem Threadverlauf heraus wohl ein Wunschdenken


----------



## supasini (8. August 2007)

Ich hab mich total vertan, es heißt
MounTainBike *verand* Deutschland!


----------



## leeqwar (8. August 2007)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> der dazu passenden Website www.mtbvd.de schaut wird dort die IG Sauerland der DIMB als Herausgeber angegeben



made my day !

und dann noch der link auf den sponsor... 
ich hätte fast die tasse tee über die tastatur verschüttet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergsieger (8. August 2007)

ralu schrieb:


> ich dachte es heisst "v", wie vereinsamt.
> 
> War aus dem Threadverlauf heraus wohl ein Wunschdenken



Lässt sich doch einrichten.

Wer nicht D'accord geht mit MTBvD könnte ja mal die Klappe halten. 
Wenn das konsequent durchgezogen wird, dann fehlt den Jungs zumindest
schon mal eine Plattform, um sich zu präsentieren. 
Möchte wissen, wo (dann) die Mitglieder herkommen sollen,
außer aus dem Sauerländer-Wander-Verein. 

Bestimmt herrscht dann Ruhe, bis die Bike-Bravos in der nächsten Ausgabe
einen Artikel publizieren: DIMB-Schramm-MTBvD. 
Hoffentlich im gleichen Stil, wie in den aktuellen Zeitschriften.


----------



## ralu (8. August 2007)

Bergsieger schrieb:


> ..Wer nicht D'accord geht mit MTBvD könnte ja mal die Klappe halten.
> .


Könnte man, wäre dann aber nicht mehr so unterhaltend



Bergsieger schrieb:


> Wenn das konsequent durchgezogen wird, dann fehlt den Jungs zumindest
> schon mal eine Plattform, um sich zu präsentieren.
> .


So lange sie sich so präsentieren ....  



Aber hast schon recht, das Thema ist zu ernst und sollte uns allen am Herzen liegen. 



bis dahin -> "Fair on Trails"


----------



## 4XRacerPB (8. August 2007)

wieso braucht ihr in der eifel jemanden in der dimb?gibt doch schon ein schönes tourennetz dort welches auch gepflegt wird.

vielleicht vergisst coffee auch das einige leute einfach dumm dreist angemacht worden und so wie man in den wald hineinruft schallt es auch wieder hinaus.
nichts anderes ist hier passiert.
das es letztendlich so gekommen wie es nun ist liegt ja wohl nicht allein bei juchhu und seinem gefolge um dich mal zu zitieren.
wieso regt ihr euch eigentlich auf?
Nur weil einige leute aufstehen ,sagen das gefällt uns nicht wir machen das anders und ziehen das dann auch durch?
Motzen fällt leichter als etwas anzupacken.
Das sollten sich einige mal hier durch den kopf gehen lassen.
Vielen Dank für ihre zeit


----------



## supasini (8. August 2007)

nochmal was inhaltliches und weniger lustiges:
die Benennung als "Verband" statt "Verein" ist schon interessant.
Verbände sind oft (nicht immer) Zusammenschlüsse von Vereinen und professionelle Lobbyarbeit betreibend, das ist ihre Hauptaufgabe. Prfessionell heißt dabei, dass sie von Menschen berufsmäßig geleitet werden. Will sich hier jemand einen Arbeitsplatz schaffen? (ist ja grundsätzlich ok)
Soll die DIMB dann Mitglied im neuen Verband werden?
Wird hier der Versuch unternommen, in einem Anflug von Aktionismus Pflöcke einzurammen (Loslösung des MTB-Sports vom BDR, vgl. die Ideen von Herrn Schramm et al.)?
Geht's nicht ne Nummer kleiner (=Verein)?
Insbesondere, da die Ideen auf der HP nicht so unglaublich originell sind.

Zu Verbänden ein interessantes pdf-Dokument: http://www.verbaende.com/files/pdfs/Was_sind_Verbaende-WL-TZ.pdf


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> wieso braucht ihr in der eifel jemanden in der dimb?gibt doch schon ein schönes tourennetz dort welches auch gepflegt wird.


Bin ja nur kopfschüttelnder Gelegenheitsmitleser, aber: bitte, bitte keine DIMB für die Eifel. Bei uns darf man fahren wo man will, es gibt keine Konflikte, es gibt wunderbare Strecken. Wenn so ein Wahnsinniger wie Juchhu und Co. plötzlich über die entsprechenden Institutionen herfällt, haben die doch gar keine andere Wahl, als die Menschheit mittels Verbot vor diesen Kranken zu schützen!

*Hände weg von der Eifel!!!!!*


----------



## 4XRacerPB (8. August 2007)

Sag ich doch hammel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Sag ich doch hammel!



Wollte dich ja auch nur noch mal bekräftigen.


----------



## Delgado (8. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Bin ja nur kopfschüttelnder Gelegenheitsmitleser, aber: bitte, bitte keine DIMB für die Eifel. Bei uns darf man fahren wo man will, es gibt keine Konflikte, es gibt wunderbare Strecken. Wenn so ein Wahnsinniger wie Juchhu und Co. plötzlich über die entsprechenden Institutionen herfällt, haben die doch gar keine andere Wahl, als die Menschheit mittels Verbot vor diesen Kranken zu schützen!
> 
> *Hände weg von der Eifel!!!!!*



Ebenso habe ich das Oberbergische Land für wahnsinnige Profilneurotiker ala juchhu sperren lassen.

So Leute braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## ralu (8. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> .... Prfessionell heißt dabei, dass sie von Menschen berufsmäßig geleitet werden. Will sich hier jemand einen Arbeitsplatz schaffen? (ist ja grundsätzlich ok)
> ....



Ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt ...


Ich erlaube mir mal ein Zitat aus "Die Antwort ist MTBvD", wobei dies allenfalls moralisch bedenklich ist, wenn aus Vorsatz.

Taskforce:

Gründung einer bundesweit tätigen Taskforce.

Mit Hilfe noch zu akquirierender Fachleute (ehrenamtliche und zukünftig *auch bezahlte Kräfte*) soll Schritt für Schritt der Vorstand entlastet werden.

Für einzelne Aufgaben, Projekte und Ziele des MTBvD werden eigene Abteilungen aufgebaut, in denen sich die o.g. Kräfte weitestgehend mit der Entwicklung und Umsetzung von Konzepten beschäftigen.

Für die einzelnen Abteilungen wird ein Wiki aufgebaut, so dass sich sowohl die einzelnen Abteilung als auch alle nicht beteiligten Mitglieder ständig über den Stand und Fortgang der einzelnen Projekte informieren kann.



Aufgabe:
 Gründung einer bundesweit tätigen Taskforce

Zeitrahmen:
 einrichten bis Ende 2007, danach weiter aufbauen

Priorität: 
 hoch

Wer:
 Vorstand


----------



## hubabuba (8. August 2007)

Die Leute aus der Eifel mögen ja alle möglichen Sorgen und Nöte haben, aber die Notwendigkeit Irre von auswärts zu importieren besteht tatsächlich absolut nicht. In dem Bereich ist die Eifel ein berühmt-berüchtigtes Exportland.


----------



## ralu (8. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> .....wieso regt ihr euch eigentlich auf ? ....




Hmm, also viel deutlich kann man es eigentlich gar nicht mehr sagen.

Schade, scheint nicht anzukommen.


----------



## Coffee (8. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> vielleicht vergisst coffee auch das einige leute einfach dumm dreist angemacht worden und so wie man in den wald hineinruft schallt es auch wieder hinaus.
> nichts anderes ist hier passiert.



sehe ich anderst. im momment fühlen sich hier mehr als genug durch das ständige predigen angemacht.




4XRacerPB schrieb:


> das es letztendlich so gekommen wie es nun ist liegt ja wohl nicht allein bei juchhu und seinem gefolge um dich mal zu zitieren.
> wieso regt ihr euch eigentlich auf?



ja wieso regst du dich auf?



4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Nur weil einige leute aufstehen ,sagen das gefällt uns nicht wir machen das anders und ziehen das dann auch durch?
> Motzen fällt leichter als etwas anzupacken.
> Das sollten sich einige mal hier durch den kopf gehen lassen.
> Vielen Dank für ihre zeit



macht nur. ich sage ja auch nur was mir eben NICHT passt hier. soviel kritik darf wohl erlaubt sein. anscheinend könnt aber ihr aufsteher in keinster weise damit umgehen und reflektiert sie erst garnicht.

die sache hätte von anfang an (der grundliegende disput in der dimb) anderst laufen MÜSSEN. eben professioneller ohne hier in einem öffentlichen forum eine derartig billige schlammschlacht zu führen die scheinbar von der einen seite nur mittel zum zweck ist. dies solltet ihr euch mal durch den kopf gehen lassen.

das bild nach aussen ist doch auch für euch "neuordner" wichtig oder? ihr trampelt hier aber rum wie im porzellanladen und zerschlagt mit eurem "rücksichtvollem anstand" (achtung ironie) noch das letzte glas.

coffee


----------



## 4XRacerPB (8. August 2007)

@hubabuba
zb wer?

@coffee 
hör ich da zwischen den zeilen eine persönliche abneigung gegen juchhu heraus?

desweiteren weisst du ja selber :zum streiten gehören 2.
wenn sich also die andere partei auf den schlips getreten fühlt und die leute so runterputzt werden die wirklich die sachen in die hand nehmen bedeutet das wohl das gerade diese leute angst davor haben was wohl kommen wird.

Wieso akzeptiert denn keiner das andere leute etwas versuchen besser zu machen? 
allein schon die nicht eingereichten satzungen beim Amtsgericht hätten der vorstand dazu bewegen sollen zurückzutreten.
Was soll man denn von so einem verein halten der quasi seine mitglieder schädigt?
bitte fühl dich jetzt angemacht ich versuche nur darzulegen wie ich das im moment seh.
Ausserdem ist es auch unter aller sau auf öffentlichen veranstaltungen von irgendwelchen leute die mich wohl zu kennen scheinen mich dumm anmachen zu lassen


----------



## Coffee (8. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> @coffee
> hör ich da zwischen den zeilen eine persönliche abneigung gegen juchhu heraus?



nein, lediglich meine persönliche meinung zu der derzeitigen situation mit herannahme vergangener gegebenheiten!



4XRacerPB schrieb:


> desweiteren weisst du ja selber :zum streiten gehören 2.
> wenn sich also die andere partei auf den schlips getreten fühlt und die leute so runterputzt werden die wirklich die sachen in die hand nehmen bedeutet das wohl das gerade diese leute angst davor haben was wohl kommen wird.



ich hatte bereits beide streitparteien kritisiert ihren kampf nicht öffenltich auszutragen.



4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Wieso akzeptiert denn keiner das andere leute etwas versuchen besser zu machen?
> allein schon die nicht eingereichten satzungen beim Amtsgericht hätten der vorstand dazu bewegen sollen zurückzutreten.
> Was soll man denn von so einem verein halten der quasi seine mitglieder schädigt?



es akzeptiert jeder wenn IHR etwas eigenes auf die beine stellen wollt. aber die art und weise wie dies propagiert wird ist inzwischen wiederwertig und abschreckend (ebenfalls meine persönliche meinung) aber meinungen und kritik interessieren hier scheinbar niemanden. wenn ich den thread hier aufmerksam lese, kann man durchaus schnell erkennen wie die anderen biker die geschichte sehen. vielelicht solltet ihr mal die augen auf machen.





4XRacerPB schrieb:


> bitte fühl dich jetzt angemacht ich versuche nur darzulegen wie ich das im moment seh.
> Ausserdem ist es auch unter aller sau auf öffentlichen veranstaltungen von irgendwelchen leute die mich wohl zu kennen scheinen mich dumm anmachen zu lassen



von dir fühle ich mich sicher nicht angemacht. ich kann durchaus unterscheiden wenn man diskutiert oder wenn einem jemand einen am karren fahren will. mir geht es um die sache ansich. ich versuche wertfrei hier mein empfinden und meine meinung zu schreiben ohne dabei leute zu beleidigen. 

ich möchte dir gerne nochmals meine kritik zu verschiedenen punkten geben. wenn es sich denn lohnt diese nochmal zu schreiben, aber vermutlich wird auch das wieder nicht richtig gelesen.

coffee


----------



## 4XRacerPB (8. August 2007)

dann schreib doch mal bitte.
gerne auch per p.m.oder hier
wie du möchtest


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. August 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> ... ist inzwischen wiederwertig und abschreckend (ebenfalls meine persönliche meinung)...
> coffee


Nein, ist nicht Deine persönliche Meinung: Ich schätze mal, dass bestimmt mindestens 95 % der übrigen IBC-user diese Meinung teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (8. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> wenn sich also die andere partei auf den schlips getreten fühlt und die leute so runterputzt werden die wirklich die sachen in die hand nehmen bedeutet das wohl das gerade diese leute angst davor haben was wohl kommen wird.


 
wobei es mehr den Eindruck gibt, als wäre die Neugründung des Vereins eine schon geplante Sache gewesen falls es mit der dimb nicht geklappt hätte. 
Somit erscheint der Streit hier nur als der Versuch der Gründungsmitglieder des MTBvD über eine provizierte (überflüssige) Auseinandersetzung Mitglieder zu gewinnen und sich darzustellen. Oder um es mit den Worten von M.N. zu beschreiben: "Konkurrenz schwächen". 
Das es aber große Unterschiede zwischen einen Wirtschaftunternehmen und einem Verein gibt scheint wohl einigen dabei entgangen zu sein. -> mangelhafte Erziehung.


----------



## leeqwar (8. August 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Nein, ist nicht Deine persönliche Meinung: Ich schätze mal, dass bestimmt mindestens 95 % der übrigen IBC-user diese Meinung teilen.



ich finde das ganze nicht widerwertig und abstossend, sondern amüsant.

eigentlich will ich auch nur klarstellen, dass ich weiter oben nicht den sponsoren der neuen seite an sich, sondern nur das design der beiden webseiten zum lachen fand. 

(nur bevor hier noch mehr missverständnisse entstehen)


----------



## Coffee (8. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> dann schreib doch mal bitte.
> gerne auch per p.m.oder hier
> wie du möchtest



ok, dann rollen wir das thema mal auf:

als damals noch DIMB Mitglied bin ich hier im forum auf den rücktritt des gesamten vorstandes aufmerksam geworden. natürlich interessierte mich hierbei schon wieso es in einem verein zu solch einem schritt kommt. aufmerksam habe ich versucht alles was das thema betraf zu lesen, um mir eben ein urteil bilden zu können, um dann zu entscheiden ob ich weiterhin in diesem verein mitglied sein möchte oder nicht.

in verschiedenen thread zu dem thema, die wie die pilze aus dem boden geschossen sind, gab es immer 2 fronten, die von anfang an in einer art miteinander umgegangen sind, das ich schnell den entschluss gefasst habe meine mitgliedschaft erstmal sofort zu kündigen.

schnell wurde mir auch klar das die verhärteten fronten keine basis mehr haben, soweit so gut, nur warum beide parteinen immer und immer wieder einen offenen schaukampf angezettelt haben verstand ich bis heute nicht.

es gibt dinge da sollte man als erwachsener mal deutlich zurückfahren, auch wenn die emotionen hochkochen. dann ist manhcmal nix sagen einfach besser.

schnell konnte man den eindruck gewinnen, das sich beiträge inhaltlich von penetranz geprägt immer und immer wieder in den vordergrund rückten. beiträge die das neue konzept betrafen. erst unter dem weiteren deckmantel der dimb und plötzlich als eigener verband!!!

ich denke hier ist es nicht schwer zu verstehen wenn die ganze vorgehensweise einen erstmal eher abschreckt als einläd oder?

du bist ja einer der scheinbar sehr in die sache involviert ist. vielelicht solltest auch du mal die dinge mit einem gewissen abstand betrachten oder versuchen das ganze theater auch aus einer neutralen position zu sehen. versuch es einfach mal.

die ganze aktion hier im forum um die dimb und den neuen verband hat einen so hässlichen beigeschmack bekommen, das ich inzwischen überglücklich über meine kündigung als mitglied bin, denn hier muss man sich direkt schämen.

wenn ihr euren verband gründet und etwas für mountenbiker tun wollt, dann lasst in zukunft eure penetranten überzeugungsarbeiten hier. denn wenn ein verband/verein erfolgreich ist und ein nutzen für mountenbiker ist, werden die mitglieder von selbst kommen und müssen nicht in der art beworben werden wie es hier schon VOR gründung passiert.

grüße coffee


----------



## supasini (8. August 2007)

leeqwar schrieb:


> [...] sondern amüsant. [...] sondern nur das design der beiden webseiten zum lachen fand.



Stimmt: das ewige Rumreiten auf Begriffen wie Professionalität sollte auch mit einer gewissen orthografischen Kompetenz einhergehen...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (8. August 2007)

danke erstmal für deine Sichtweise der dinge 

ich fand es auch nicht gut das man sich so niedermacht gegenseitig jedoch haben wohl beide parteien die guten umgangsformen hier im forum etwas vermissen lassen.

Sebstverständlich gibt es bei so etwas immer 2 fronten und die Duellanten wollen bestimmt nicht miteinander kuscheln.Desweiteren ist es auch merkwürdig das der umgangston erst so scharf geworden als es wohl zu den berechtigen Vorwürfen gegenüber des dimb vorstandes gekommen ist.

wie schon vorangegangen bemerkt finden wir es überhaupt nicht ok einen Verein zu unterstützen der seinen Mitglieder schadet.Dies solle keine streit wieder vom zaun brechen sondernist nur ein faktisches Argument.
Ich wage eher zu behaupten das die Dimb angst hat ihre mitglieder könnten soweit schwinden das ihre struktur zusammenbricht.
Desweiteren sollte man nicht vergessen das eigentlich darum ging die sportler effektiv zu fördern!


----------



## dubbel (8. August 2007)

wo ist denn der inhalt der www.mtbvd.de website hin?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (8. August 2007)

der macht grad urlaub erholt sich wohl vom stress der letzten tage.....


----------



## Coffee (8. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> ....den berechtigen Vorwürfen gegenüber des dimb vorstandes gekommen ist.



bei diesem satz bekomm ich das würgen. hier unterstellst du der einen seite das blanke lügen und nur ihr seit im recht? ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten. fehler gemacht wurden sicher auf beiden seiten, aber diese unterstellungen finde ich zum unseriös. was wirklich wahr oder nicht wahr ist wird das kleine mitglied sowieso nie erfahren. aber für mich liegt die wahrheit in der mitte. präsi war in einem thread hier mal professionell genug um seine fehler ohne umschweife zuzugeben. ihr sitzt aber nur auf dem hohen ross.




4XRacerPB schrieb:


> wie schon vorangegangen bemerkt finden wir es überhaupt nicht ok einen Verein zu unterstützen der seinen Mitglieder schadet.Dies solle keine streit wieder vom zaun brechen sondernist nur ein faktisches Argument.
> Ich wage eher zu behaupten das die Dimb angst hat ihre mitglieder könnten soweit schwinden das ihre struktur zusammenbricht.
> Desweiteren sollte man nicht vergessen das eigentlich darum ging die sportler effektiv zu fördern!



udn ich finde es überhaupt nicht ok wie ihr hier versucht durch euer verhalten mitglieder zu beeinflussen. jeder vernünftig denkende wird schnell erkennen was er glaubt oder nicht. 

zum schwinden der strukturen...seit ihr nicht daran schuld? untergrabt ihr nicht die strukturen mit eurer art?

du hast meine ausführung scheinbar immer noch nciht anständig gelesen, du machst ja nicht einmal den versuch die sache mal aus einer neutralen position zu sehen.


wie gesagt, macht euer ding, da hat keiner was dagegen, aber spielt euer match gegen die dimb wo anderst, und nicht hier im forum.

coffee


----------



## Coffee (8. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> der macht grad urlaub erholt sich wohl vom stress der letzten tage.....



und die webseite macht gleich mit urlaub?

*kopfschüttel*

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LG-BIKER (8. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> allein schon die nicht eingereichten satzungen beim Amtsgericht hätten der vorstand dazu bewegen sollen zurückzutreten.



Nett formuliert und verrät auch ein Stück weit eure eigentlichen Absichten. Anscheinend habt ihr extra nach Gründen gegraben, um den Vorstand unter Druck zu setzen. Wie wir jetzt alle lesen durften, hat es die Angelegenheit nachhaltig beschleunigt. Aber weil eine oder zwei Satzungsänderungen (versehentlich) vergessen wurden beim Registergericht einzureichen, entsteht nicht automatisch ein Rücktrittsgrund. 

Witzigerweise unterstellt ihr keine böswillige Absicht hinter dieser Vergesslichkeit!! Ist euch das schon einmal aufgefallen? Anscheinend ging es bei den Satzungsänderungen auch nicht um das Leib und Leben der (Sache) "DIMB". Letztendlich hätte man darüber in einer MV entscheiden können nach ausführlicher Darlegung des Sachverhaltes. Warum entmündigt der alte Vorstand hier seine Basis? Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass dann kein Vorstand gegangen wäre.

Wenn man sich über die DIMB bei anderen DIMBos informiert fällt schnell auf, dass es kaum eine aktive Mitgliederbasis gibt. Die Hauptversammlungen sind extrem schlecht besucht mit kaum 1 % der Mitglieder. Offizielle HV-Beschlüsse bzw. Berichte gingen praktisch nie an die Mitglieder heraus, zumindest nicht nach meinen Nachfragen bei DIMBos.

Worüber die DIMB letztendlich gestolpert ist, liegt, wie ich schon vor einem 3/4 Jahr schrieb, darin zu suchen, dass die DIMB keine gewachsenen nachhaltigen Strukturen aufweisst. Die Steuerung ist schwammig, die viel zu sehr entkoppelte Basis erhält zu spät oder wenn überhaupt Infos, die Zielrichtung in vielen Dingen ist unklar oder zu schlecht formuliert. All dies führt in den Reigen der wenigen wirklichen Aktivposten früher oder später schnell zu Unstimmigkeiten. Wenn dann wichtige Dinge versucht werden auf der Methaebene auszutragen, gelingt es oftmals nicht und es kommt das heraus, was jetzt in diesem Powerthread seit bald einem Monat als emotionaler Aderlass runtertropft.

Wer wischt eigentlich auf?

Bis zum 14.10. in Hofheim


----------



## 4XRacerPB (8. August 2007)

doch hab ich 
wieso das blanke lügen?
es ist doch selbst zugegeben worden wie du grad schriebst.
meine neutrale sich der dinge ist das sich hier 2 parteien streiten:

Partei Eins:
liegt aufgrund eigenen verschuldens am boden und versucht sich aufzurappeln 
Partei Zwei
steht in den Startlöchern und sieht nicht wie sie partei eins noch helfen könnte ,möchte lieber ihre eigenen ziele voranbringen..

Jedoch streiten beide parteien miteinander....


----------



## Coffee (8. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> doch hab ich
> wieso das blanke lügen?
> es ist doch selbst zugegeben worden wie du grad schriebst.
> meine neutrale sich der dinge ist das sich hier 2 parteien streiten:
> ...



wenn das "problem" um welches es ja geht hier den ausschalg gegeben hätte, wieso ist dann im vorfeld keiner hin gegangen und hat das "problem" zu lösen versucht? es ist doch sicher nur ein amtsgang die satzung am amtsgericht absegnen zu lassen oder? wieso hat keiner von der "neuen" organisation hier versucht zu handeln und zu helfen? sondern eher noch den dolch gereicht um zuzustecken?

verfolgt weiter eure ziele, ich für mich weis jedoch, das ich sie sicher NICHT !!aktiv als mitglied unterstützen werde.

coffee


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> verfolgt weiter eure ziele, ich für mich weis jedoch, das ich sie sicher NICHT aktiv als mitglied unterstützen werde.
> 
> coffee



hast du da nicht was vergessen


----------



## 4XRacerPB (8. August 2007)

vielleicht sind die leute der neuen orga zu dem schluss gekommen die energie die sie beim "aufräumen" der dimb gebraucht hätten lieber in etwas neues zu stecken statt erst ein jahr lang aufzuwischen.


----------



## zastafari (8. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> wie schon vorangegangen bemerkt finden wir es überhaupt nicht ok einen Verein zu unterstützen der seinen Mitglieder schadet.



...mal abgesehen, daß der Vorstand hier nachlässig war, worin lag denn der Schaden?

...und ganz nebenbei gibt es in solchen Fällen intere Vorgehensweisen, dies zu klären. Eure "Methode" gehört nicht dazu!

Wer soll euch glauben, das ihr zukünftig zu konstruktiver Vereinsarbeit fähig seid?



4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Desweiteren sollte man nicht vergessen das eigentlich darum ging die sportler effektiv zu fördern!



...und das macht nun der MTB*V*D? 

Wo steht das?
Wie macht er das?
Wo macht er das?
Und letztlich, wovon macht er das?

Trikots, Zelte, Startgelder, Anfahrtskosten? Eure Leute müssen dann ja rumlaufen wie die Papageien, um dann mit gemütlichen Freizeitbikern in der Hobbyklasse zu starten. 
Mal abgesehen, daß dies wohl für viele Sponsoren eher uninteressant ist, macht ihr euch von Anfang an wirtschaftlich abhängig um diese versprochenen Leistungen halten zu können
...oder zahlen die Mitglieder dies im Beitrag im voraus?

Und wie wollt ihr Jugendliche an den Rennbetrieb heranführen?
Mit 5min-Hobbyrennen? Oder bei Helmut Schramms "Offenen Bayreuther Stadtmeisterschaften"?

Gründet doch einfach euren Verein, aber tragt nicht so fett auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (8. August 2007)

Du glaubst doch wohl nicht im ernst das wir unser Finanzierungskonzept der A,B und C Teams hier darlegen werden?
wenn du dich auf auf freizeitrennen der Hobbyklasse rumtreibst schön...
sehen werden wir dich ja wohl kaum dann.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (8. August 2007)

und bevor es wieder heisst ich wäre feige usw....
ich bin bis morgen mindestens nicht online da ich verschiedene termine beruflich wahrnehmen muss.
Danke


----------



## zastafari (8. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht im ernst das wir unser Finanzierungskonzept der A,B und C Teams hier darlegen werden?
> wenn du dich auf auf freizeitrennen der Hobbyklasse rumtreibst schön...
> sehen werden wir dich ja wohl kaum dann.



...noch sehe ich nicht, daß ihr an was anderem als an Hobbyrennen teilnehmt...


----------



## zastafari (8. August 2007)

...und überhaupt:"Finanzierungskonzept der A,B und C-Teams"? 

..naja, ohne Worte...


----------



## Coffee (8. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hast du da nicht was vergessen



danke hab edit bemüht. das wäre ja ein fataler fehler gewesen  

@ 4XRacerPB,

du scheinst ja unglaubliche freie energien zu besitzen, vielleicht solltest du diese etwas beherzter zum einsatz bringen. mit der "dick auftragen nummer" bewirkst du/ihr eher das gegenteil. aber einmal mehr wird diese kritik nicht ankommen.

coffee


----------



## OZM (8. August 2007)

Ich unterstütze die DIMB in dem Maße, wie ich es für richtig halte (Mitgliedsbeitrag, gelegendlich Infoveranstaltungen + in gewissem Umfang im Bekanntenkreis Informationen verbreiten). 
Dabei gehört der DIMB mit Sicherheit nicht mein Herzblut.
Ich habe Sie noch nie als alleinige Vertretung meiner Interessen als Biker angesehen. 

Es gibt einige Aspekte des bikens, bei denen ich mich durch die DIMB schlecht vertreten fühle - macht aber nix, da ich nicht auf der Suche nach einer allumfassenden und glückseelig machenden Kirche bin. 

Ich habe teilweise erfolglos versucht mich einzubringen - kein Problem, geh ich auf anderen Festen tanzen.

Wenn jemand eine Alternativveranstaltung zur DIMB anbieten möchte, hab ich nix dagegen: nur los, schau ich mir sofort an. 

Eine Alternativveranstaltung zum BDR? Gerne, her damit.



ABER:
Die Organisationsstruktur der DIMB zu nutzen, um für sein eigenes Projekt Werbung zu machen und dabei um den gleichen Kuchen zu kämpfen find ich fischig. Ob und in wie weit Juchu auch die Handlungsfähigkeit der DIMB untergraben hat um den Verteilungskampf für sich zu entscheiden, kann ich als Aussenstehender nicht beurteilen. Fest steht für mich jedenfalls, dass ich niemanden brauche, der mir sagt wie doof, unfähig oder langsam der alte Vorstand ist, um mir im gleichen Atemzug die Lösung von Problemen zu präsentieren die ich gar nicht habe. Wenn ich Prombleme mit Thomas oder sonst wem habe, löse ich sie mit ihm, wenn es zu keiner Lösung in meinem Sinn kommt, zieh ich mich zurück - so einfach ist das. Mit den Schwächen der DIMB hab ich mich schon lange arrangiert, da brauch ich niemanden der mir die Augen öffnet - ICH kann damit leben. Aber was um Himmels willen reitet hier Juchu und Co. meine Interessen vertreten zu wollen? Macht Euer Ding, ich schau es mir an und wenn ich es ok finde, bekommt ihr sofort 10 Euro Jahresbeitrag. Wenn Ihr genial seid, gerne auch mehr und meine Manpower dazu. Aber definiert Euch doch bitte nicht über die Schwächen der anderen und versucht nicht, mir ne Waschmaschine zu verkaufen die ich gar nicht will. 


Oliver


----------



## Neu_hier (8. August 2007)

Also das A-Team ist sicher nicht ganz billig  






Da verstehe ich schon das man nicht offen legt, wie die Buben finanziert werden


----------



## arkonis (8. August 2007)

LG-BIKER schrieb:


> Bis zum 14.10. in Hofheim


 
oh schreck da kommt ihr hierher


----------



## ultra2 (8. August 2007)

Wieso diese Aufregung über Juchhus neue Spielwiese? 

Wenn er es mit der gleichen Konsequenz wie seine anderen Projekte betreibt, redet in einem halben Jahr kein Mensch mehr über MTBvD. 

Das er nicht wirklich etwas von Kommunikation und PR versteht hat er ja in diesem Thread mal wieder ausreichend unter Beweis gestellt. 

Also mal nicht so hecktisch. Bis jetzt haben sich seine völlig überzogenen Aktionismen noch immer in Luft aufgelöst. 

Aber vielleicht schaffen ja seine Mitstreiter etwas auf die Beine zu stellen. Und sei es nur eine ABM-Stelle für Juchhu.


----------



## polo (8. August 2007)

das, was hier nun läuft, nannte man früher stellvertreterkrieg. nicht ganz so gut wie das original, aber immerhin. weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (8. August 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> Ich unterstütze die DIMB in dem Maße, wie ich es für richtig halte (Mitgliedsbeitrag, gelegendlich Infoveranstaltungen + in gewissem Umfang im Bekanntenkreis Informationen verbreiten).
> Dabei gehört der DIMB mit Sicherheit nicht mein Herzblut.
> Ich habe Sie noch nie als alleinige Vertretung meiner Interessen als Biker angesehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Oliver,
du sprichts mir aus dem Herz und ich sehe es genauso. Bei "meinem" (unserem) Problem bringt mir kein A-, B- oder C-Team was. Ich denke,
gerade einige/viele DIMB-Mitglieder sind Mitglied bei der DIMB wegen Problemen auf dem Trail. Ich weiß nicht, wie mir dieser ominöse MTBvDsDs
bei meinem Problem helfen könnte. In dem Quo-vadis steht nur was von
wegen Trailbau (danke, dann darf ich im Anschluss nur noch auf ausgewiesenen Trails fahren!) bzw. Kooperation mit Wandervereinen (sehr
toll, dass sollen die mal mit dem Pfälzerwaldverein versuchen!)...

Ich schließe mich jenen Leuten an, die meine Interessen vertreten (und auch Gewehr bei Fuß stehen, wenns brennt, so wie vor ca. 1 Jahr im Pfälzer Wald) und nicht jenen, welche mir etwas aufschwatzen wollen, was ich nicht haben möchte und das noch in penetrantester Art und Weise.


----------



## Catsoft (8. August 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> Ich unterstütze die DIMB in dem Maße, wie ich es für richtig halte (Mitgliedsbeitrag, gelegendlich Infoveranstaltungen + in gewissem Umfang im Bekanntenkreis Informationen verbreiten).
> Dabei gehört der DIMB mit Sicherheit nicht mein Herzblut.
> Ich habe Sie noch nie als alleinige Vertretung meiner Interessen als Biker angesehen.
> 
> ...



Genau so seh ich die Sache auch. Und die Art der Diskussion hier finde ich zum :kotz:

So, meine Kündigung ist unterwegs, mit Juchuh und Spießgesellen will ich nix zu tun haben


----------



## supasini (8. August 2007)

dann bleib drin in der DIMB - Juchhu ist doch raus...


----------



## Catsoft (8. August 2007)

Juchuh ist nicht der einzige der mir hier Angst macht... Ich warte den neuen Vorstand und sein Programm mal ab, dann kann ich ggf. in den Verein wieder eintreten. Aber es gibt von mir keine Blankoschecks...


----------



## GroßerNagus (8. August 2007)

Ich bin einer der vielen Gelegenheitsleser, die keinen Einblick in die Interna der Dimb haben. Trotzdem habe ich mittlerweile einige Stunden mit diesem Beitrag verbracht und mein Bild ist folgendes:

Der alte Vorstand hat sicher einige Fehler gemacht. Fehler mache alle  oft auch Vorstände großer Unternehmen und nicht nur Ehrenamtliche. Der alte Vorstand ist aber integer und arbeitete zum Wohl von uns Mountainbiker. Ob der eingeschlagene eher zurückhaltende Weg erfolgsversprechender war als das, was uns in Zukunft mit den Neuen erwarten wird, wird die Zukunft zeigen. 
Ich glaube schon!

Der Neue Vorstand gibt für mich ein richtig schlechtes Bild ab. Professionalität und große Ziele auch bezüglich der Mitgliederzahlen sollen Einzug halten. Wenn die Jungs dann erst Mal das Zepter richtig übernommen haben, werden wir sehen, ob das klappt. Nach der Lektüre dieses Beitrages glaube ich nicht an deren Erfolg. Und wenn der Karren dann an die Wand gefahren ist, werden sich die Marketingexperten schnell dünne machen. Diese sind nämlich nicht mit Herzblut dabei sondern verfolgen ihre persönlichen Ziele (z.B. Macht, Ansehen, evtl. sogar Geld).

Jetzt wird mir die Juchu-Truppe entgegenhalten, dass ich weder Mitglied bin noch alles hier genau gelesen habe. Stimmt, aber die Ziele der Dimb liegen mir nahe und über einen Eintritt denke ich nach  der hängt von der weiteren Entwicklung ab. Dieser Beitrag macht mir eindeutig klar: Wenn Juchhu an der Macht bleibt, spare ich mir die paar Euro.

Auf jeden Fall sollte sich Juchhu mal Gedanken über seine Professionalität machen. Gerade Unternehmensberater und Marketingexperten verkaufen einem doch normalerweise den größten Quatsch. Das klappt doch oft genug. Im Rahmen dieses Beitrags ist das kräftig misslungen. Wenn Juchhu schon auf seinem ureigensten Gebiet  dem Marketing - versagt, wohin wird er die Dimb führen.


----------



## Silent (8. August 2007)

GroßerNagus schrieb:


> Der Neue Vorstand gibt für mich ein richtig schlechtes Bild ab.


Wer ist der neue Vorstand? Habe ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## Delgado (8. August 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Wer ist der neue Vorstand? Habe ich etwas verpasst?




Nein, er verwechselt nur was.

Ist aber egal.


----------



## Heinerich (8. August 2007)

GroßerNagus schrieb:


> Wenn Juchhu schon auf seinem ureigensten Gebiet  dem Marketing - versagt, wohin wird er die Dimb führen.



Er wird nicht die DIMB führen, sondern mit anderen einen eigenen Verein/Verband gründen!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## icke1 (8. August 2007)

So liebe Leute , ich glaub langsam aber sicher werden die ganzen Wiederholungen hier ziemlich langweilig. Könnten wir es ab jetzt nicht mal dabei belassen und die MV abwarten?

@ Juchhu und co.

Ich versteh nicht so ganz warum Ihr immer noch hier in diesem Unterforum so aktiv seid obwohl Ihr doch jetzt euren eigenen Verein / Verband habt.
Anstatt hier Gott und die Welt verrückt zu machen, treibt doch euer eigenes Vorhaben voran. 

@ Präsi

Ich kenn dich zwar nicht persönlich aber auf der MV werd ich ja gelegenheit haben dich kennen zu lernen. Antworte doch einfach gar nicht mehr auf diese Beschuldigungen/Angriffe ( Ich kann und will auch nicht beurteilen was davon stimmt oder nicht , ist aber auch ein anderes Thema und gehört nicht hierher ). Du wirst uns mit Sicherheit auf der MV soweit es von nöten ist aufklären was du meinst relevant zu sein scheint.
Warten wir doch einfach mal die Zeit ab, ob unser Mitbewerber es schaffen wird das zu verwirklichen wie er es Mitteilt , erfolge vermelden kann wie die DIMB es konnte ( und auch weiterhin machen wird ) oder ob es nur wieder heiße Luft sein wird (...).


Also nochmal Sportsfreunde, laßt doch endlich mal bitte , bitte ruhe hier einkehren und hackt nicht ständig auf den gleichen mittlerweile langweiligen Kamellen herum.


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Ich werde nicht auf irgendeinen Unsinn der jetzt bestimmt wieder kommen wird Antworten , weil ich mich lieber mit nützlichen und produktiven Sachen beschäftige FÜR die DIMB ( 7GB ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (8. August 2007)

Muß es nicht heißen:...seinen eigenen Verband. 

Verbandsarbeit funktioniert über das Gewicht der Interessenvertretung durch die Mitgliederzahl.
Großer Verband = Einfluß
Kleiner Verband = wenig Einfluß
Zwei kleine Verbände = gar kein Einfluss, weil ihre Positionen vom Gegenüber gegeneinander ausgespielt werden

Als das hier los ging hatte ich noch von Heilungskrise geträumt, ist leider ein Heilungskrampf geworden. Aber auch die lösen sich wieder.
Ansonsten schließ ich mich meinem Vorredner an.


----------



## Splash (8. August 2007)

Juchus Gastspiel als Moderator des Lokalforums war ja einigermassen kurz, sein Gastspiel in der DIMB auch nicht viel länger (da hats aber den grösseren Scherbenhaufen gegeben). Ich denke mal, dass es sich über den neuen Verband auch nicht so lange zu diskutieren lohnt, wenn die sich den Hobby-Unternehmensberater auch vor den Karren spannen (bzw schauen wir doch mal, wo das dann hin führt)... 

Hoffentlich wird am Ende doch noch alles gut und es kommt was gescheites für uns Biker raus ...


----------



## carmin (8. August 2007)

Immer wenn Du meinst, endlich ist in diesem Thread Frieden eingekehrt, fängt wieder einer von vorne an...

Lasst doch endlich dieses Lästern und Wühlen in der Vergangenheit. Die DIMB braucht Leute, die handeln.


----------



## Wonko (8. August 2007)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Muß es nicht heißen:...seinen eigenen Verband.



Das wird von ihm bestimmt gleich als "Internationale Union der Weltdachverbände" angelegt sein. Aber mindestens.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (9. August 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> ... lieber mit nützlichen und produktiven Sachen beschäftige FÜR die ...


Dann jetzt mal zu etwas wirklich nützlichen:
Wann kriege ich meine Fackeln wieder?


----------



## clemson (9. August 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> So liebe Leute , ich glaub langsam aber sicher werden die ganzen Wiederholungen hier ziemlich langweilig. Könnten wir es ab jetzt nicht mal dabei belassen und die MV abwarten?
> 
> @ Juchhu und co.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (9. August 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Juchus Gastspiel als Moderator des Lokalforums war ja einigermassen kurz, sein Gastspiel in der DIMB auch nicht viel länger (da hats aber den grösseren Scherbenhaufen gegeben). Ich denke mal, dass es sich über den neuen Verband auch nicht so lange zu diskutieren lohnt, wenn die sich den Hobby-Unternehmensberater auch vor den Karren spannen (bzw schauen wir doch mal, wo das dann hin führt)...
> 
> Hoffentlich wird am Ende doch noch alles gut und es kommt was gescheites für uns Biker raus ...



 
.
.
... noch eine kühne, wenngleich provokative Ergänzung: 

*warum nicht die Eigenschaften des Herrn J. aus GL nutzen* und ihn *auf den BDR ansetzen*?  

*... der BDR flöge auseinander, 
Herr Schar.... würde zurücktreten 
und ein Neuanfang währe ohne Ballast machbar ...*

_... Dopingproblematik auf einen Schlag im Griff, *Rennradler würden MTBler grüßen* ... etc._  

R.


----------



## Splash (9. August 2007)

Man könnte ihn auch mal beim VVS unterzubringen versuchen?


----------



## zastafari (9. August 2007)

...vielleicht sollte mal langsam die Vergangenheit ad acta gelegt werden. Wenn das so weitergeht, bringt man noch in zwei Generationen die Kinder mit der Drohung von "Juchhu, dem Schreckgespenst" zur Artigkeit...

Macht euch mal lieber Gedanken, wie's weitergeht...


----------



## ralf (9. August 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Man könnte ihn auch mal beim VVS unterzubringen versuchen?



... hey super, schon zwei Probleme in kürzester Zeit gelöst!    ... 


... Korrektur: drei Probleme gelöst.


----------



## dubbel (9. August 2007)

ihr habt's ja so gewollt: 

* - closed - *


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (9. August 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> ihr habt's ja so gewollt:
> 
> * - closed - *



Danke.


----------



## hubabuba (9. August 2007)

Bei Asterix und Obelix gabs da doch mal den Destructivus, der überall wo er auftauchte Streit und Zwietracht verbreitete: http://www.comedix.de/lexikon/db/destruct.php

In Anlehnung an die dort verwendeten grünen Sprechblasen schlage ich vor alle DUMBO threads grün einzufärben.


----------



## Henrie (9. August 2007)

Gestatten, Destruktivus Juchhuh.


----------



## hubabuba (9. August 2007)

Dann sind die DUMBOS aber die Besatzung der Garnisonen Kleinbonum, Babaorum, Laudanum und Aquarium, welche ziemliche Dummbeutel sind und von den Gallier immer die Hucke voll bekommen, gell?


----------



## dubbel (9. August 2007)

aber eher in der selbstverliebten pose:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (9. August 2007)

Jetzt wo das KTWR auch noch diesen Thread erobert hat denke ich ist es wahrlich Zeit der Sache hier ein Ende zu setzen.

Die DIMB wird mit Sicherheit in absehbarer Zeit das Geschehen der Zukunft offenlegen und ihr alle dürft dann daran teilhaben.

Klärt eure persönlichen Differenzen auch persönlich. Diese ständigen Retourkutschen helfen weder der DIMB noch den beleidigten Mitgliedern, Exmitgliedern oder wer auch immer sich hier beteiligt fühlt.

-geschlossen-


----------

